# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  БАГАЖ тамады

## Курица

Хочу предложить тему – *кто что берет с собой, отправляясь на мероприятие*. Считаю, что она будет полезной всем – рассказывая, мы будем затрагивать разные моменты – тут читающий себе почерпнет полезную информацию, чтобы не изобретать велосипед, тут , коснувшись каких-то моментов, мы сможем вычленить самые, на УРА идущие, конкурсы и игры, а также всякие неожиданные моменты, имеющие место быть на любом торжестве. Если поддержите, то я начну.
Прихожу я в кафе обычно за час до начала, чтобы все разложить из заказанного хозяевам «реквизита».Сама я ношу только самый минимум- помещается в большом пакете: волшебный сундучок, музыкальная шкатулка, очки без стекол старинные кругленькие для Японца, галстук, 4 веревочки метра по полтора, обруч с усиками и красивую тюбетейку  - мысли читать, ножницы,  скотч,   8 газет («лебеди»  и «на самые волосатые ноги»),  чайный пакетик- вот, вроде, и все…Да, еще есть такая ветка красивая искусственных розовых цветов в виде маленького букетика, в ручку которой две батарейки вставлены- она так красиво мерцает в руках невесты при снятии фаты. Ну, и  еще мое сокровище-сумочка с дисками или флешка. Серебряные (переобувные) почти чешки-дорогие, но легчайшие. Теперь точно все.
 А невеста (ее мама, мама жениха, свидетельница – то есть тот, кто ответственный- берет у меня «Список необходимого для проведения свадьбы», причем часто даже с указанием - где это покупается и сколько стоит. Сама я НИКОГДА не заморачиваюсь покупать – основная работа съедает все время, на хобби остается так немного. Иногда в пятницу в 4 еще планерку с воспитателями проводишь, а в 5 уже в кафе молодых встречаешь… Да, как говорил когда-то один знакомый: «Тяжела и неказиста жизнь народного артиста». 
 Они у меня покупают призы к лотерее (есть на несколько свадеб варианты, в зависимости от количества гостей – и 15, и 25  и 30). Больше 30 не делаю – утомляет. Зато выбрала самые интересные подводки, призы разносит у меня свидетель и свидетельница, при объявлении номера я прячу приз одному из них за спину, тот гость , у кого этот №, встает или поднимает руку, я начинаю тарахтеть, типа: «Вам очень повезло. Вы выиграли любимую приправу русского человека. Наш хрен – самый хреновый хрен в мире. Его можно захреначить на булку и получить до хрена удовольствия, а можно есть прямо из банки и ни хрена не почувствовать. Главное, что при изготовлении этой банки ни один хрен не пострадал…» (я выбрала самое фривольное, но оно, это определение, уж больно мне нравится). Конечно, можно было бы сказать, чтобы покупали то, что захотят, и у меня такое было, я неплохо сама даю подводки к вещицам, но…не люблю неожиданностей. На одной из свадеб в качестве запрошенного мною «Что-нибудь , какой –нибудь сувенир, который будет напоминанием о свадьбе – ну, там статуэточка, чтобы были он и она, НО в упаковке, чтобы не видно, что – разыгрывать будем»…-получила…аляповатую глиняную статуэтку – Он и Она под одеялом, Он –сверху, торчат только головы и морды лица…
Итак, поддержите тему.:smile:  И вопросы – если есть- по моему «ОПУСУ». С удовольствием отвечу , я – в   о т п у с к е !:biggrin:

----------

arina1990 (22.01.2019)

----------


## Раюшка

Поднос всегда ношу симпатичненький - надобится, бывает, несколько раз за праздник... Антенну для "чтения мыслей", шарики воздушные и насосы-"лягушки" для надувания (если попой не будут прыгать, то пригодятся просто для конкурсов предварительно надуть). Разноцветные резинки для волос. Платки и очки без стёкол для Бабок-Ёжек, ну, и две бутафорские метлы. Планшеты с текстами, таблицами, карточками... Две капитанские фуражки. Грузинские носы с усами для лезгинки.
Остальной багаж варьируется...

----------


## Курица

> Планшеты с текстами, таблицами, карточками...


Конечно - самое главное забыла.


> Остальной багаж варьируется...


и это - прямо в точку!


> Две капитанские фуражки.


 эито - всегда? Если да - зачем(почему?)

----------


## Ладушка

Привожу по 2-3 больших сумки... если заказ больше 2 часов и ещё одну с текстами и дисками. 
В сумках:
- Под банные частушки ( 4 куска белой материи, она же идет если нужно завязать глаза,  подвязывают или пришепками пристёгивают в зависимости от размеров фигуры. 4 шапочки для душа)
- Для бабок Ёжек ( 3 юбки и 3 косынки)
- Для цыган ( 3 штанов. юбка+кофта)
- 2 шляпы мужские и одна соломенная.
- Для султана и султанши ( восточный халат+Чалма, Пояс для танца живота и расшитый бусами  бааальшого размера лиф)
- Парики
- Бубны
- Шары ( всегда ещё и свои беру)
- Резинки для волос (4 пачки и ещё ими не воспользовалась ни разу:smile: )
- Для разных сказок  костюмы ( обычно выбираю одну сказку, более подходящую для данной компании)
- Если планирую пародировать артистов. то и атрибуты к этим артистам. Не всегда  всё пригождается... Но бывает, что просят продлить моё присутствие ( чаще всего, вначале желают съэкономить, а потом раз пошла такая пьянка....) 
- Вспомнила!!! Ещё были  огромные лыжи в которые вставали по 5 человек 2 пары лыж для 10 человек! Деревянные, тяжелые, блин! Отнесла на завод обратно... Муж сделал из толстого картона. стало легче:smile:  Это ещё не всё... 
 Заказала 4 русских сарафана и косоворотку. И чепчик и ещё большие трусы. Всё шью у портнихи. из новой, яркой ткани. Для переодевания одежда должна выглядеть красиво - это моё мнение. 
А вот парики постирала шампунем... и теперь незнаю как рачесать?:biggrin:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

1.микрофон
2.папку с заготовками
3 флешка с музыкой
(уже можно работать):rolleyes: 
4. 3 сарафана и 3 кокошника(так как сшила их совсем недавно ,они пока не приелись)
5.резинки,ленты(для встречи и для конкурсов)
6.костюм и крылья ангела(если просили такой номер)
7.верёвка (у неё много ролей- использовать и как скакалку можно,и пролезть под ней и т.д.)
8 .2 маркера
9.иногда беру волшебную коробку( с разнымии смешными вещами-носик,лифчик,пачка балетная и т.д.0
10 иногда реквизит для сказки(корона,шарики,резинки для волос и т.д.)
дома есть и цыганские костюмы,и папуасские и .др
 в последнее время обхожусь  четырьмя первыми пунктами

----------


## Ладушка

*Раюшка * Поднос всегда ношу симпатичненький - надобится, бывает, несколько раз за праздник... 

 А для чего подскажите?
 Ещё брала с собой красивую аромалампу чтобы джина вызывать (привезла из Египта) так её разбили бегающие дети... Жалко! Теперь обычно использую бутылку.:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Под банные частушки


поподробнее, Ладушка - это что, типа как у Евдокимова Михаила (царство ему небесное!) в бане мужики собирались?



> Ещё были огромные лыжи в которые вставали по 5 человек


для этого конкурса можно использовать...простые две папки-скоросшивателя, удлинненных картоном - первый человек встает на нее, чтбы под следком оказался этот самый сшиватель - в него вдавишь ногу - и папка никуда не денется, за ним встает второй вплотную, третий...А для переноски их просто гармошкой складываешь.



> резинки,ленты(для встречи и для конкурсов)


вот все забуду про резинки -то, спросить, уточни, Ирина, как именно это многофункциональное изделие можно применять...У Инны в Питере видела танец - так подводки забыла...

----------


## Раюшка

Ладушка, по поводу подноса.
Во-первых, во время парада гостей свидетель держит поднос, на него все кидают конверты.
Игра "Комплимент имениннику" - бросаем на поднос кубик, какая буква выпала - на ту букву называем комплимент.
Ламбада для свидетелей с подносом между "пониже спины" - давно не делаю, честное слово, но друзья рассказывали, как недавно высокооплачиваемая тамада проводила этот конкурс на выкуп туфельки - всем дико понравилось!:biggrin:  А вдруг меня попросят это сделать, не отказывать же людям!
Вчера команды надували шарики и запихивали их в мешки-штаны свидетелям, шарики положила на поднос, поднос - на стул...

В общем, вЭсч универсальная!
По поводу костюмов в багаже (цыганка, восточная красавица и т.п.) - вообще молчу. Таскаю постоянно, пригождаются не всегда.
Иринка Бафф напомнила про верёвку - у меня тоже на дне сумки валяется...

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> про резинки -то, спросить, уточни, Ирина, как именно это многофункциональное изделие можно применять..


иногда когда просят со свидетеля стриптиз-то эти резинки надеваю на него,чтоб он не одежду снимал,а просто эти резиночки,но эротично и красиво.иногда ТАк распаляются.что сняв резинку идут дальше-это ИХ право,зато никто не скажет,что тамада раздела свадьбу........:biggrin:  ,иногда прошу девушек пролезть в резиночки ,которые само собой достаточно большие, тоже под медленную красивую музыку,

----------


## maknata

Ой, девочки, больная тема! Ток хотела пожаловаться...На вчера.. но это будет в "Синей тетрадке". Ну не люблю я переодевалок, поэтому костюмов - практически ноль. Не, ну кое-что есть, пробовала,убедилась - НЕ МОЁ! Из реквизита для игр стараюсь брать такое, что прям на месте не найдёшь, и чтоб места поменьше занимало, всё равно из того что берёшь про запас используешь около трети... Зато благодаря форуму влюбилась в "гремелки" - самодеятельные оркестры из гостей. Девчёнки описывали эти игры с детскими погремушками, но я же дирехтор ДК:rolleyes:  - половину дорожного баула у меня занимают самые настоящие бубны,маракассы, треугольники и прочая лабудень музыкальная. По кармашкам этого баула у меня растасованы: резинки бельевые, шарики для пинг-понга, ракетки для этого настольного тенисса (ищу биту для бейсбола, чтоб недорогую - нет, не отбиваться от клиентов,для игры), пока не нашла; советская мелочь в махоньком кошелёчке (дитё ограбила:biggrin: ), две банки из под "Китикэта", упаковка спичек, несколько газет, платки или косынки, ленты- банты ( не менее трёх штук),пупс (хотя ща уже его не таскаю - то ли слямзили, то ли где-то в кладовке), ползунки розовые и голубые ( на всяк случай), шарики ( круглые и ШДМ), ручной насос для ШДМ, Детская удочка с магнитом и рыбкик ней, несколько газет, ночная рубашка "на двоих". Тыкс.. вродь в с баулом разобрались. Далее.. Чумуданчик с радюхой (ой,скок в том чумоданчике батареек!!!! выбросить жаль, ещё вродь рабочие, но на каждое мероприятие новая батарейка - ЗАКОН!!!), "мартышка" - комбик для радюхи и ДВДюхи (хочу заменить на более солидную, но финансы пока не позволяют,да и жаль старушку - выручает всегда!), портативная ДВДюха, машина с мыльными шариками, иногда компрессор ( в лом дуть шарики для игр лёгкими, или кого то напрягать),кулёк с папочкой с файликами (прынципияльно не пользуюсь планшеткой - выглядит хорошо, захочется с ней походить а мне в руках всё мешает! Сейчас почему то и микрофон уже мешает, хочу тот который просто на голове носишь, ), коробка с дисками.Иногда в этом же пакете маленький пакетик с пижамой ( эт когда работаю двух-дневку на выезде с ночёвкой там). Ну и дамская сумочка в которй есть всё как в Греции - от иголки с ниткой .. до.. предел не ограниченразмерами сумочки:biggrin: )

----------


## Ладушка

*Курица * 
Это я думаю должна быть отдельная тема... Для частушек. Как её открыть? У меня много собрано частушек. Есть по профессиям. Мобильные (для молодёжи). Семейные. На отдых. С "клубничкой". И если юбилярша любитель париться, то у неё в гостях обязательно будут её подруги по бане. Вот тогда я прошу чтобы они принесли банные предметы: шапки, веник... Если находится любитель - мужчина, то и его подключаю - банщик. Раздаю частушки...и айда! А давайте темку создадим... Это ж - колодец бездонный!

----------


## Ладушка

Веревку тож таскаю. хотела провести конкурс продевания через одежду... Но так и не воспользовалась пока. Одну уже муж на огороде применил:smile:  
А вот я её под столом протягиваю чтобы шары не улетели (которые предварительно надули) туда их и складываю... А у вас для чего веревка?

----------


## maknata

*Ладушка*,
 Какие проблемы? Частушки так частушки :Aga:   Открывай

----------


## Инна Р.

> У Инны в Питере видела танец - так подводки забыла...


Девочки - у меня резинки для эротического танца ( как подвзяка невесты - только полтора метра в объеме), сшейте себе такие резинки  - не пожалеете, и подводки любые - те же выкупы, если стриптиз уже был, дальше танец с резинками... ТАК тащатся с ними, видеть надо! Только мужикам давайте! Девочки тормозят - сразу на ноги напяливают, или вначале говорите, что с ними надо танцевать , плавно ратсягивая..., можно через голову одеть, через ноги снять и т.д. - а можете сами пару движений показать:smile: И музычку соотвественную (как для стриптиза)минуты на полторы!
А вообще я таскаю столько всего... надо как то избавляться! Действительно необходим поднос - и для подарков и деньги собирать и положить призы, раздавая их культурно не из мешка и предметы для игр тоже на подносе подаю ( например - Молодые качают права: два шарика и два насоса на поднос кладу и им подаю на подносе и так все).
Обязательно таскаю в сумочке булавки, таблетки - сердечные и от головы, иголку с белыми и черными нитками - все эти вещи довольно часто спрашивают.
Ну и конечно костюмы... море костюмов и арки и солонку , рис, конфети, рушник для встречи (были случаи когла забывали клиенты эти вещи).
Ползунки розовые и голубые - даже если молодые не просили деньги в ползунки - гости могут попросить - так было не раз! Стринги (для кидания подвязки от Димы:smile:! До чего мне нравится эта штука!  Но стринги сразу отбираю, пусть подвязку ловят, нечего с трусами дурить!:smile:, наверное еще много забыла написать...

----------


## lezi

Действительно больная тема.Ношу очень много.
22 костюма концерта(хотя нужны не все)
3 цыганских костюма(для девушек)
3 цыганских костюма (для мужчин)
Костюмы для зайчиков(юбки с хвостиками ,маечки ,ушки)
Костюм султана и 3 его жен.
Погремушки,дудочки,бубны и еще,что может создавать шумовой эфект.
Резинки,мячики,шарики,насосы,метелки,газеты,листочки А4,веревки 2шт,
Большой пупс,ползунки,большие очки,коробки,обручи(не всегда)
Папочка с текстами,папочка с дисками,2 радио микрофона .
Вроде все написала из основного.Но бывает,что еще если что то заказывают дополнительно,то еще что надо беру.

----------


## Курица

> А у вас для чего веревка?


У меня 4 веревочки метра по полтора: 1. Если попадет в музыкальной шкатулке "По секрету вам скажу - танец лебедей пляшу -если музыку найдете - прям сейчас и покажу"- трое-четверо маленьких лебедей-больших дяденек на веревочки уже заготовленные мною газетки(две, по одной- на перед и на зад), порезанные на полосочки не до конца сложенной газеты - на пояс на веревки, и...Па-пам-пам-па...Пошли "маленькие лебеди из Большого тевтра".Музыка - классический танец маленьких лебедей, оркестр! 2. А еще- для (после 23 рюмки в молодой компании) иногда провожу эротический танец с поварешками и крышками большими, как на ведра. Через держалочку-узелок- на пояс горящей желанием дамы...Тут надо, чтобы она, крышка, была чуть ниже пояса, а через дырочку в ручке поварешки - узелок - и на пояс Женьтельмену...Тут только с музыкой надо угадать...Последний раз была из "9 с половиной недель", но ставили и сердючку, и восточные танцы...Бывает, что все просто умирают...

----------


## Adel

> Костюмы для зайчиков(юбки с хвостиками ,маечки ,ушки)
> Костюм султана и 3 его жен.


А что у Вас делают зайчики и как построен номер с султаном? Или это не в этой темке спрашивать нужно?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Тут только с музыкой надо угадать...


Танюш, подскажи пожайлуста - всетаки под какую музыку лучше? Тебе как больше понравилось? Девочки играют без музыки - считают колличество ударов ( кто больше набьет - тот резвее шевелился), я такую штуку не играла, поэтому никак не решу - в каком варианте и с какой подводкой?:smile:

----------


## Курица

> Танюш, подскажи пожайлуста - всетаки под какую музыку лучше? Тебе как больше понравилось? Девочки играют без музыки - считают колличество ударов ( кто больше набьет - тот резвее шевелился),


Иннуся, по мне - 100% лучше под музыку. А подводки разные - например, могу сказать, что молодой муж сейчас побывает на курсах эротических танцев, которые может танцевать с молодой женой во время медового месяца прямо на кухне, между приготовлением борща и второго... А покажут ему - и нам -  мастер - класс , заслуженные артисты эротических танцев-танцоры-надомники такие-то такие.(далее их имена) ...А до этого сама уже заранее присматриваю, кто из гостей красиво держится в танцах, кто не зажат и т.п. А считать удары...Это не бухгалтерия.Мое мнение:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> А покажут ему - и нам - мастер - класс , заслуженные артисты эротических танцев-танцоры-надомники такие-то такие.(далее их имена) ...


Ой, мне уже смешно!:smile: Ну а все таки - под быструю или наоборот эротическую лучше?:smile:

----------


## Курица

> Ну а все таки - под быструю или наоборот


Инн, хороша любая - пролсто под быструю будет:"ТУК_ТУК_ТУК" и ха-ха-ха, а под медленную: иииииТУУУК, иии ТУУУУК иии ТУУУУК, ну и смех соответственно:biggrin: Проведи раз - и поймешь. Сразу говорю - не пожалеешь! :Aga:

----------


## Ладушка

*Курица* 
Я такой конкурс впервые увудела в Турции. Там была сковородка и поварёшка. И девушка всё пыталась надеть сковородку на заднюю часть:smile: Ведущий-турок сказал, что в зале дети... Мол надо всё традиционно. Я прикупила самую дешевую маленкую сковородку для этого конкурса. Но провела один раз.  Компании здесь нужны особые. Было очень забавно.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Проведи раз - и поймешь. Сразу говорю - не пожалеешь!


На свадьбах пока  не решусь - все публика гламурная набрана... а вот ДР лет 30 - им тоько такого рода конкурсов и хочется - так что буду иметь на вооружении! Спасибо!:smile:

----------


## lezi

*Adel*,
 Провожу песенный конкурс .Делю гостей на две команды и даю им задание.Написать на листочках либо по куплету либо по припеву из трех песен.Песни должны быть веселые.Можно переделать под молодых или под юбиляра.Пока гости пишут,то приглашаю из одной команды 3 девушек и мужчину.А с другой команды 3 мужчин. Переодеваю их в костюмы.Когда гости готовы,то даю им ключ к песням.Они должны петь по порядку песни которые написали,но по очереди.Отвечают песней на вопрос.
1) Мысли молодых после первого поцелуя сегодня.
2) Завтра,утро,воспоминание невесты о брачной ночи.
3)Напоминание молодым о медовом месяце.
4)Утро год спустя.
5) О чем думает жених,когда сидит он рядом с невестой.( под фонограмму Если б я был Султан выпускаю своего султана и его трех жен(конечно им обьясняю,что нужно под музыку в танце разыграть сценку султана Он садится на пол,девушки вокруг него танцуют потом показывают о чем в песне поется или что нибудь свое разыгрывают)
6) О чем будут думать гости,когда они пойдут домой.(Выпускаю под фонограмму "косят зайцы траву,трынтраву на поляне" своих зайчиков.И тут полная импровизация от них по договоренности конечно) 
Всегда проходит очень весело.
Но после выступления участников команды, надо дать допеть свой вариан песни команде.

----------


## Мишкина

> половину дорожного баула у меня занимают самые настоящие бубны,маракассы, треугольники и прочая лабудень музыкальная.


Такая же история - люблю до безумия свистелки и шумелки - свистки, дудки, соловьи, погремухи, губные гармошки, трещетки...
Резинок тоже куча, разных- преразных - целый мешок
Веревки красивые яркие, ленты, шарфы яркие много-много для восточных красавиц, для цветных танцев, глаза завязать, карусель хочу попробовать...

Я костюмы не люблю, хотя есть, и на прокат можно брать, но ...
Вместо них: головные уборы с собой вожу - очень много накопилось уже, но всегда пригодятся, на любом празднике,кепки, шапки, фуражки, береты, платки, косынки, шарфы, детские с помпонами, косички, ушки, рожки, надувные шляпы, колпачки, носики - клоунские, грузинские...
Конечно, парики - разные, короткие, длинные, смешные и серьезные...

Куча жетонов - детские фишки игральные, сердечки липучие и простые, поцелуйчики, листики, снежинки ... 

Нитки, иголки, скрепки, булавки, кнопки, файлы новые, планшеты разные - черный, серебряный, красный, золотой, бардовый - под цвет платья или костюма, есть со снежинками с сердечками - муж мне делает.. 
Мыльные пузыри, бенгальские огни, фломастеры, маркеры, ножницы, клей, карточки для конкурсов, цветы искуственные по букету разного цвета - выручалочка, и легкие, и места мало занимают, медали бумажные, бейджики, отрывной календарь (спасибо Владимиру Ильичу - каждый раз благодарю) Где-то примерно все... Остальное варьируется.
А еще полная машина аппаратуры - колонки, пульт, 2 радио, 1 шнур, дивидюшник, маленький телевизор(караоке поют оч часто), дым машина, цветомузыка - две, мыльные пузыри, чемодан всяких-разных дисков, 
бук
ЭХХХХХ, НЕЛЕГКАЯ ЭТА РАБОТА!!! Особенно для моего мужа - колоночки носит туда-сюда, куда и на какой этаж закажут.




> я – в   о т п у с к е !


Танюша! Теперь понятно кто новые темки придумывает - ОТПУСКНИЦЫ!!!
Ты молодчина!

----------


## Масяня

> дым машина,  мыльные пузыри


Вот скажите, как человек, который с ЭТИМ уже работает, что нужнее: пузыри или дым, а  может туман? Потому как думаю, что брать. За пузыри боюсь, что пол потом скользкий. А дым - вдруг аллергики в зале?

----------


## Мишкина

> Вот скажите, как человек, который с ЭТИМ уже работает, что нужнее: пузыри или дым, а  может туман? Потому как думаю, что брать. За пузыри боюсь, что пол потом скользкий. А дым - вдруг аллергики в зале?


Пол не скользкий, никто не жаловался, да и высохнет быстро, можно сразу за стол посадить гостей,зато очень красиво, особенно на видео. А дым-машина нужна для цветомузыки обязательно, чтобы лучи красиво видно было, дым практически без запаха. Удачи!

----------


## Volodя

когда приезжаю на мероприятие, мне говорят - чё переезжаешь ? :redface:  но на самом деле всё может понадобиться так что, как я часто говорю - нэхай будэ :biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Молодые качают права: два шарика и два насоса на поднос кладу


Инночка, если не трудно,, можно подробней?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Сейчас почему то и микрофон уже мешает, хочу тот который просто на голове носишь,


Наташ, не боишься?
Ты такую историю не слышала?
Купил один ведущий такую вот гарнитурку. Начал вести свадьбу, и забыл, что она у него постоянно работает.
Начинает со слов: Гости! Встречаем наших молодых: Александра и ... тут он забывает имя невесты, поворачивается к музыкантам и прямо в микрофон спрашивает: Как эту дуру зовут?
Гости кулаки размяли на славу!
Просто суть -то в том, что действительно можно забыться и что-то не то ляпнуть...

----------


## Мишкина

> Просто суть -то в том, что действительно можно забыться и что-то не то ляпнуть...


Не покупаю только из-за этого, а вдруг...

----------


## Раюшка

> Сообщение от KAlinchik  
> Просто суть -то в том, что действительно можно забыться и что-то не то ляпнуть...
> 
> Не покупаю только из-за этого, а вдруг...


Такой микрофон должен идти в комплекте в фильтром для базара...:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Вот скажите, как человек, который с ЭТИМ уже работает, что нужнее: пузыри или дым, а может туман? Потому как думаю, что брать. За пузыри боюсь, что пол потом скользкий. А дым - вдруг аллергики в зале?


Одно другому не мешает, однако для пИзирей существует опастность травматиЗЬмУ, ежели они будут падать на кафельный пол - приходилось пару раз дурочку ломать и танцевать со шваброй - так осветитель  увлёкся пузирьками - оно вроде бы классно, но када много - АХТУНГ!
А однажды один ди-джей поделился опытом, как он в местном крутом ночном клЮбе смесь для пузырей варганит - разводит моющее для посуды и проверяет путем выдувания консистенцию... и на фига ему тот спц. состав?)))

Дым - весчь хорошая, ежели с фонарями и НЕ ВОНЮЧИЙ, нам однажды пытались спихнуть ТАКУЮ ГАДОСТЬ! - жЮть вонючая! - теперь каждый раз проверяем, хоть постоянный поставщик клянётся и божиться, что тока раз такой облом был... Однако пару раз видела, что находятся люди, которые и непахнущий дым не переваривают....эт смаря как запулить того газку дымового.

----------


## Марья

> Начинает со слов: Гости! Встречаем наших молодых: Александра и ... тут он забывает имя невесты, поворачивается к музыкантам и прямо в микрофон спрашивает: Как эту дуру зовут?
> Гости кулаки размяли на славу!
> Просто суть -то в том, что действительно можно забыться и что-то не то ляпнуть...


Я гарнитуру не хочу, потому что тогда еще и для гостей второй микрофон нужен. Им же часто микрофон подставляешь, когда общаешься за столом или когда позравительная церемония.... Неудобно.

Свой багаж перечислять не буду. Сын сейчас в деревне у родителей, я дома одна. Три недели подряд мероприятия чередуются: свадьба, юбилей, выпускной....Багаж в разложенном виде заполонил две комнаты, чтобы долго не искать. В коридоре аппаратура... Аааааа, про коробку из под телевизора на балконе забыла и в гардеробной мнущееся на плечиках... В общем не квартира, а реквизиторский склад...

----------


## Марья

> Дым - весчь хорошая, ежели с фонарями и НЕ ВОНЮЧИЙ,


Любой дым, даже без запаха чувствителен для аллергиков и астматиков. Сразу закашливаются....

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Марья*,
 Это точно, я видать так нанюхалась этого дыма, что с хроническим гайморитом уже и от некоторых модных запахов духов аж глаза рЭжЭТ!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Новую темку открыли, уж очень вопрос больной. Поскольку я приверженец костюмов и всякой всячины - в машину еле влазим. Всегда беру про запас, вдруг пригодится. На одной из последних свадеб молодые заверили, что детей никаких не будет. Прихожу - а там 3 ребятёнка. А у меня ничего с собой нет, чтобы их занять. Хотела взять бумагу с фломастерами на всякий случай - вот и 
обломалось.


> для пИзирей существует опастность травматиЗЬмУ


 Поэтому я пузыри использую только на заключительный танец. А насчёт средства для мытья посуды - пробовала. Пузыри летят, но меньше и какие-то не такие.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Поэтому я пузыри использую только на заключительный танец. А насчёт средства для мытья посуды - пробовала. Пузыри летят, но меньше и какие-то не такие.


Не такие ПИЗИРЯСТЫЕ?!))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Хочу спросить- все тамады едут на свадьбу на собственных машинах???куда багаж то свой кладете? Купила сумку на колесиках- вещь классная, смотрюсь с ней тоже не плохо...Но катить её или по ступенькам тащить- весь "товарный вид" теряешь.Да и быстро все разбирать или доставать проблематично((((:frown:

----------


## Искорка



----------


## Януська

*Искорка*,
 Прикольненько :))) А я как сельпо, все в огромном пакете ношу :)

----------


## Искорка

Ян, это шили на заказ по моему эскизу. Там куча всяких резиночек (для ручек и др. мелочей) а по второй стороне и низу очень много кармашков для карточек разного размера от А4 до 7х10 см. Я вот все думаю ее кому-нить подарить, а то лежит себе, пылится

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Я гарнитуру не хочу


 А я от гарнитуры отказалась, так как не во всех залах она нормально работает, если колонны в зале, или чуть другие стены, начинает давать помехи. А сначала загорелась, чтобы бацилы гостей не ловить, особенно в грипозные периоды, им микрофон, а я с гарнитурой. Купила Shur, и после двух банкетов продала - не нравится как звучит мой голос, + помехи, а тут еще и покупатель подвернулся

----------


## Элен

> Ян, это шили на заказ по моему эскизу. Там куча всяких резиночек (для ручек и др. мелочей) а по второй стороне и низу очень много кармашков для карточек разного размера от А4 до 7х10 см. Я вот все думаю ее кому-нить подарить, а то лежит себе, пылится


А  почему  пылится  такая  удобная  вещь? Я  вот,поглядев  фотографии,как  раз  решила  сшить  подобное. А  то  всё  время  мелочи  по  разным  коробкам  да  пакетам,чтоб  что-то  найти  нужно  вытрясти  всё.:eek:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Девочки, мой оператор тоже моющее для пузырей разводит, летят также,
ПИЗИРЯСТЫЕ как и покупные, но и на покупные и на самодельные ставим дополнительный вентилятор. Проблем с мокрым полом не было, а для детишек радость.

----------


## Ильич

А у меня один чемоданчик.. и его хватает...

----------


## Инна Р.

> А я от гарнитуры отказалась, так как не во всех залах она нормально работает,


Свет, а разве она отличается чем то от просто радиомикрофона? может просто неудачная модель попалась? а звук мне кажется от колонок зависит - мне на старой аппаратуре голос микрофона нравился, а на новой не нравится! не получается так наладить, что б как на старой звучал..., а микрофоны теже остались! Я очень хочу гарнитуру, но боюсь ляпнуть, чего не надо - у меня в голове дырка бывает...:smile:

----------


## Януська

Иннусь, только умоляю не бери на свой счет то что я сейчас напишу по поводу гарнитуры. Просто смотрела тут фотки одной ведущей: тетя под полтинник, вес под два полтинника, в вечернем балахоне и с гарнитурой на голове...Это такой ужас я вам скажу, вот уж действительно как на корове седло! Мне кажется что гарнитура как аксессуар, она должна "идти", т.е. подходить к образу. И возраст тут не при чем. Мадонне вон тоже полтинник в этом году, однако гарнитура смотрится на ней очень стильно. А вы представляете например Кобзона поющего в гарнитуру? Смешно. Под гарнитуру нужен стиль casual или спортивный, но никак не вечерний. Гарнитура хороша для тех кто танцуя вынужден говорить. А тамаде она зачем?

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Девчёнки, расскажу, я пробовала с гарнитуркой, Нормально, и выключать я её не забывала, когда нужно, но это лишняя трата денег и привередливые они, нежные. Всё равно для гостей ещё один нужен.Хотя, мне так жалко свой микрофон, когда все в него тарахтят и плюются, он у меня не дешёвый, брала для вокала, а второй так и не купила, а надо бы.Яночка, певицы с гарнитурой работают и в вечерних платьях тоже, но точно, что не всем идёт. Хотя смешно, да : этот микрофон не к лицу вам.:smile: , а вот этот за 1000 баксов подойдёт.

----------


## Инна Р.

> А тамаде она зачем?


Ян, я на себя примерила....:frown: , с тобой согласна - зрелище не очень! Именно поэтому, покупая новые микрофоны в январе, я купила простые. Но у меня есть проблема - я без конца роняю микрофон!!! И место хранения у него (когда мне нужны руки) - под мышкой... тоже зрелище не очень...:mad: , да и дорогое это удовольствие, без конца микрофоны ронять, поэтому и мечтаю о гарнитуре - потому что рук не хватает! А тебе хватает рук?:smile:

----------


## Януська

> А тебе хватает рук?


 Да хватает, так как я же костюмы на гостей не напяливаю, с реквизитом у меня свидетели ассистируют.

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Но у меня есть проблема - я без конца роняю микрофон!!!


Боже!!!! Инхфарт с микардой!!!! 
Скорую, мне, скорую неотложку!

Я как представляю себе что у меня из рук выпадает микрофон, у меня внутри всё обрывается и я сознание теряю. А как представлю себе воочую звук падающего микрофона - ОЙ! СКОРУЮ ПОМОЩЬ МНЕ!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Скорую, мне, скорую неотложку!


Вот вот... А мой багаж с сегодняшнего дня увеличился на кассовый аппарат:biggrin:  - теперь его ронять можно. Купила малюсенький, теперь не знаю, что с ним делать... Еще надо бы стойки к колонкам прикупить, и скоро и новый джип перестанет вмещать все это в себя! :Tu:  
Избавляться от костюмов надо, Яна права, но тут уж не столько костюмы тянут, сколько все остальное:smile:

----------


## Януська

> скоро и новый джип перестанет вмещать все это в себя!


 ты что джип прикупила?




> А мой багаж с сегодняшнего дня увеличился на кассовый аппарат


 Инна!!!!!!! Да ты что серьезно будешь аппарат кассовый на свадьбы таскать??? :eek: Ты только, ради бога, музыкантам,фотографам и операторам об этом не рассказывай, а то рискуешь остаться одна, так как мужики умрут от смеха! 




> Еще надо бы стойки к колонкам прикупить


 Вот ты можешь мне ответить: НА КОЙ???

----------


## Инна Р.

> так как мужики умрут от смеха!


Тут ты Яна тоже права! Я сама со смеху умираю, как представлю эту картину! И в налоговой весь кабинет ржал, когда я им описывала как это будет выглядеть:smile: .
Джип муж прикупил - он меня возит, музыку включает. Сзади места полно - вагон, но - колонки огромные, баул с костюмами, баул чуть поменьше с проводами, микшером, сидюшником, ноутбук, чемодан с микрофонами, арки опять же огромные, получается ужас как много вещей! 
А стойки - теперь ведь везде всезнайки... на прошлой неделе выслушала от гостьи ( она ДЖ), что звук бы лучше и грамотнее распределялси, если на стойки поставить...., но это я пока покупать не буду, потому что боюсь, что эти стойки кто нибудь завалит когда нибудь.

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Девочки, вот с начала свадебного сезона, т.е. с начала июня я не провела не одну свадьбу с переодеваниями, сама в шоке. Только Хол. жизнь делала. Проходила прекрасно. Сама удивляюсь, но и без них было весело. А раньше казалось, что просто невозможно без этого обойтись. Но в багажнике всё всегда со мной, на всякий пожарный. Но мне так понравилось без этих шмоток. Просто свадьбы были такие и банкеты тоже, что не потребовалось шоу, но всё ещё впереди, конечно.

----------


## Марисоль

А вот парики постирала шампунем... и теперь не знаю как рачесать?
Ладушка, где-то прочитала, что  используют  те же средства, что и для волос - ополаскиватели  для лучшего расчесывания и т.п.

----------


## olgaleona

синтетический парик?- натуральный- все как с волосами- синтетический сложнее- сушка на болванке- расчесывание очень осторожно...укладка- в крайнем случае- бигуди

----------


## Марья

> потому что боюсь, что эти стойки кто нибудь завалит когда нибудь.


Иннусь, ни разу никто даже не пытался их завалить. Стоят не очень дорого, а звук, действительно, гораздо лучше...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> вот парики постирала шампунем... и теперь не знаю как рачесать?



Я в какой-то теме (новый год по-моему) подробно рассказывала как ухаживать за париками. после стирки с шампунем обязательно нужно смазать бальзамом для волос "Ревивор" и дать полежать минут 20. Потом промываем и не давая высухнуть, разбираем каждую прядь *руками!* Я обычно одеваю парики на трех литровую банку и вперед, распушая, распремляя каждую прядь. И только после полного высыхания расчесываем.

Консультацию по парикам мне дала профессиональный парикмахер-стилист

----------


## Татьянка

> Иннусь, ни разу никто даже не пытался их завалить. Стоят не очень дорого, а звук, действительно, гораздо лучше...


 :Aga:   Покупала по 1200 за штуку. На ВДНХ. НЕ нарадуюсь

----------


## KAlinchik

> как ухаживать за париками. после стирки с шампунем обязательно нужно смазать бальзамом для волос "Ревивор" и дать полежать минут 20. Потом промываем и не давая высухнуть, разбираем каждую прядь руками! Я обычно одеваю парики на трех литровую банку и вперед, распушая, распремляя каждую прядь. И только после полного высыхания расчесываем.
> 
> Консультацию по парикам мне дала профессиональный парикмахер-стилист


Абсолютно согласна!!!
У меня их 18 штук, причем все очень качественные, покупала себе... Раньше болела ими просто,  а сейчас в гардеробе в сумке лежат...Невостребованные...

----------


## Vanda

*KAlinchik*, а зачем тебе их столько?  Как успехи? Я немного замоталась. На той неделе отработала три свадьбы и поправку. Только начала приходить в себя и опять сегодня отработала выпуск 9-тых классов, ещё две свадьбы впереди. Я не придставляю если бы работала на выезде. Как вы, девочки всё возите с собой? У меня всё стационарно, и аппаратура, и атрибуты под руками. Но немного надоедает однообразность.Хочется иногда куда-то выехать. Но тогда прийдётся вызывать грузовое такси.

----------


## Раюшка

> У меня всё стационарно, и аппаратура, и атрибуты под руками. Но немного надоедает однообразность.Хочется иногда куда-то выехать. Но тогда прийдётся вызывать грузовое такси.


Ты, наверное, сработалась с одним каким-то заведением??! Или ты не только ведущая, но и певица, и работаешь там на стационарной точке?

----------


## Vanda

Да, работаю в ресторане уже 9лет, а до этого выезжала на разные точки, но тогда возила с собой микрофон, маленькую мартышку(колоночку), папочку с медалями, дипломами, всякие шпаргалки и пакетик с атрибутикой для игор. А сейчас столько всего добавилось и костюмы,и арки,и всякая всячина для игор. Не знаю, как бы сейчас выехала, хотя если пригласят, то поеду как миленькая. Всем удачно отработать выпускные!!!

----------


## Зеленоглазое чудо

ой чего только я не вожу....в своей сумке....у вас говорят это есть, а это...я отвечаю есть! есть спец мешок со всякими необходимостями....скотч, маркеры итд.

----------


## ZORG88_07

> ...Всё равно для гостей ещё один нужен.Хотя, мне так жалко свой микрофон, когда все в него тарахтят и плюются, он у меня не дешёвый, брала для вокала, а второй так и не купила, а надо бы.Яночка, певицы с гарнитурой работают и в вечерних платьях тоже, но точно, что не всем идёт. Хотя смешно, да : этот микрофон не к лицу вам.:smile: , а вот этот за 1000 баксов подойдёт.


 -Дамы и господа! А что, китайских "Щуров-Н-500" Х 2 (несущая - 550/650 мГЦ) за 100 баксов (у меня для нормальных клиентов есть ещё "Байер" и "ДВ") - прям недостаточно?!?

Пардолн, там питание "жрётся" за 10-12 часов, ну, не совсем ТА динамика и частотка - так от "клоуна/говорящей головы" большего и не требуется...
Вот не пойму желания людей уверить СЕБЯ в собственной состоятельности, ПЕРЕПЛАЧИВАЯ большие деньги...
Вспомните девиз фирмы "Гала"!...

----------


## tatusya

[IMG]http://*********ru/226071.jpg[/IMG]
 На второй день еще 2 такие же.

----------


## Irishka

Татуся! У меня примерно столько же. И это не предел. Хочется каждый раз чего-то нового. Хорошо, что руки выросли из правильного места, могу костюмы шить сама. А вот парики собирала по всем знакомым и незнакомым. Кто так отдавал, кто по сходной цене. Так вот и пополняются запасы. Одной кладовки в квартире уже мало.

----------


## tatusya

> Одной кладовки в квартире уже мало


Везет тебе, Иришка. А у меня кладовка полная, и многие сумки стоят за кроватью в спальне. А как начинаю собираться, дети кричат- полундра, мы из дома тикаем.

----------


## Ларисочка

> но боюсь ляпнуть, чего не надо


Помните фишку про азербайджанского тамаду,который прикупил себе гарнитуру(кажется Ильич выкладывал). Так что,Инночка,осторожней с этой штуковиной.:biggrin:
Решила для новеньких повторить эту историю:Прокол тамады

Свадьба - самое любимое мероприятие в Азербайджане. Самое любимое и самое традиционное. По традиционности с ней могут поспорить разве что похороны, но кто назовет похороны своим пристрастием? 

А вот свадьбы любят все: как устраивать, так и просто быть гостем, плясать, есть вдосталь, снова плясать, снова есть, говорить тосты и немедленно выпивать, снова есть и снова плясать, фотографироваться с молодыми, обсуждать других гостей, улыбчиво общаться с родственниками, которых сто лет не видал, опять-таки есть, пить плясать... Ну и слушать тамаду… О нем, собственно и пойдет речь… 

Надо сказать, что азербайджанские свадьбы хоть и экстракт доживших до наших дней традиций, но современность и непременная европеизация коснулись и их. Отсюда марш Мендельсона, белое платье невесты, торт, швыряние букета и всяческие технические новинки: синтезаторы, видеосъемочые системы, мониторы по всему залу, цифровые фотокамеры, и прочие штучки. 

Вот одна-то из штук и стала причиной немалого скандала. 

Работал на свадьбе где-то в центральной части республики, между гор и полей, бывалый такой Тамада. Свадьба была для него не десятая и даже не сотая. Все тексты и все нюансы церемонии Тамада знал наизусть и, уже давно утратив ощущение праздника, оброс не только опытом, но и изрядным цинизмом… 

В тот вечер он вышел на люди с замечательной технической новинкой, известной среди профессиональных звуковиков как «гарнитура». Это такой микрофон, который крепится непосредственно на голове и руки освобождаются, давая простор движениям. Радиомикрофоны, толстые словно бананы, на свадьбах эксплуатируются уже давно, адиогарнитуры же, передатчик которых крепится где-нибудь на поясе, а крошечный микрофончик торчит прямо возле губ, появились только-только. И вот вышел наш Тамада с такой гарнитурой, гордясь техническим прогрессом, и собой - непосредственным участником такового прогресса… Однако течение свадьбы привычно затянуло Тамаду в свое русло и, пригубливая из солидного бокала каждый тост, он уже неплохо… гм… наклюкался. Но вида, разумеется, профессионально не подавал. 

Тостом …дцатым Тамада решил сделать тост «За нашу красавицу, за единственный свет в окошке у отца с матерью, которым они благородно поделились с достойнейшим из людей - женихом, за ее изящество, за ее красоту, за ее ум, за ее… В общем давайте выпьем за…» Здесь Тамада на секунду обернулся к ближайшему музыканту и, ошибочно прикрыв ладонью не микрофон, а бокал (микрофон-то как был, так и оставался возле губ), спросил во всю мощь динамиков: 

- Как эту б^ядь зовут, в белом сарафане? 
Зал в шоке. 
Тамада после осознания сделанного - тоже. 
Били его долго и нудно. 
Выйдя из травмопункта, Тамада с техникой стал особенно осторожен.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

На первой страничке шла речь о подносе. Вещь незаменимая, если делать сердце из свечек. Потому как выглядит романтично и красиво, но куда потом свечи девать - неясно. Кто-то на форуме писал подводочку, что сейчас молодые поделятся с гостями частичкой своей любви, которая живёт в их сердцах. После чего просим каждого гостя взять по свече и поставить на поднос в форме сердца либо произвольно, а потом встречаем торт. Я делаю торт с фонтаном(типа бенг.огня), а свечи на подносе молодые задувают. Тут важно торт разместить за подносом, чтоб снять можно было сердце из свечек и торт.
А ещё поднос нужен во всех ситуациях, где нужно что-то раздать гостям (я розовые лепестки во время первого танца раздавала, а в финале все гости ними молодых осыпали - Розовая свадьба была) или собрать у гостей.

----------


## optimistka17

> Тут важно торт разместить за подносом, чтоб снять можно было сердце из свечек и торт.


 А у тебя фотка есть? Может выложишь?

----------


## ZORG88_07

> ... Кто так отдавал, кто по сходной цене. Так вот и пополняются запасы. Одной кладовки в квартире уже мало.


 Дай Бог прикупить новую квартирку с бОльшей кладовкой с наших-то зарабОтков!

----------


## Irishka

Дорогой! Твои-то слова та да Бога! Как раз надумала менять квартиру, если выйдет - приглашу на новоселье!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> А у тебя фотка есть? Может выложишь?


К, сожалению, когда я всё это воплощала в жизнь, сфоткать не смогла из-за того, что только начинаю, сосредоточилась на реализации, а не на запечатлении. Зато много фоток с детских праздников, их обещаю выложить.

----------


## Ларисочка

Вот подушечка,на которую я кладу ножницы на встрече:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Сегодня на рынке купила вот такие китайские стаканы для детского строительства. Они из пластмассы относительно плотной, надеюсь, что послужат дольше, чем одноразовые, да и компактный такой реквизит. Стоимость - 1гр./шт. Всего потратила 50 грн. это где-то250рублей. Самое главное, что очередь за ними, на свадьбы, говорит продавец, берут, на мероприятия...:smile:

----------


## Djazi

> Сегодня на рынке купила вот такие китайские стаканы для детского строительства.


Какие хорошенькие и самое главное немнущиеся:)))
Надо  будет  поискать у нас такие.  А замки из стаканчиков  и взрослые с удовольствием возводят под весёлую музыку. Но хотелось  бы под тематическую, про строительство что-то. Не подскажите под какую?

----------


## strannix

Народ а без чемодана реквизита слабо свадьбу провести. Вводная. Есть музыканты готовые предоставить микрофон и вс(может иногда помогут) и все. Кто как отработает . Подсказка, в зале всегда что-то можно найти. Ну примерно, вас выдернули с шашлыков или ......

----------


## Марья

*strannix*,
 Андрюха, ну давай еще ты усомнись в нашем интеллекте...:wink: Да запросто... Только мы ж по природе своей сороки - нам же надо, чтобы все ярко было, сверкало, блестело.... тряпочницы притом какие

----------


## Курица

> Ну примерно, вас выдернули с шашлыков или ......


как...:redface:а если выдернули с шашлыков, то дырка от шампура-то болеть будет, какое уж тут, блин, ведение свадьбы...:biggrin:

А если серьезно, то это очень сложно, но...вполне возможно. Я бы, наверное, на "слабо"(самой себя проверить) попробовала бы...:rolleyes:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Народ а без чемодана реквизита слабо свадьбу провести



Легко!!! Но это первые 10-12 лет, а потом народ захотел что-то яркого,  все чаще и чаще, приходилось перестраиваться. У меня сейчас клиенты при встрече сразу говорят с костюмами праздник, или без. А я все равно свои "косметички" таскаю, авось.... Но вот от своего звукаря пинка получаю, если за вечер ни один чемодан не открыла

----------


## Volodя

> strannix 
> Народ а без чемодана реквизита слабо свадьбу провести


с чемоданом микрофонов:biggrin:

----------


## strannix

> ну давай еще ты усомнись в нашем интеллекте


 А я не сомневаюсь.

----------


## strannix

> в коробках разве что больших


 А без коробок?  В барсетке:biggrin:

----------


## strannix

> Легко!!! Но это первые 10-12 лет, а потом народ захотел что-то яркого, все чаще и чаще, приходилось перестраиваться


 Согласен , но бывают ситуации когда приходится работать с чистого листа.
 Я , может где то писал, однажды пришел на свадьбу гостем, а ушел тамадой , тамады там как таковой не было.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Кто как отработает


Вот я никак не отработаю, наверное и не из за отсутствия чемоданов, а из за отсутствия бумажки, где будет перечислено - что я могу сделать без чемоданов:redface:...Сто раз такое было - еду с банкета, вголове кручу - вот такая игра не очень прошла, компашка не подходящая, надо было что то другое... а потм вспоминаю - вот это можно было бы, вот то - задним числом соображаю. Полный тормоз!:mad:

----------


## maknata

> Ну примерно, вас выдернули с шашлыков или ......
> __________________


Было такое и не раз...  В зале действительно можно что-то найти, да и без реквизита игр много... Но не все это ценят и понимают... Вот приеду я без своих чумуданов - скажут "тамада какая то нищая"... хотя это сначала скажут, потом ещё и поблагодарят.. Но зачем народ сразу против себя настраивать? Потягаем и чумуданы.. Другой вопрос если действительно к ним не притронешься за вечер..Бывает и такое:biggrin:

----------


## Ларисочка

> однажды пришел на свадьбу гостем, а ушел тамадой , тамады там как таковой не было.


А мне приходится и при наличии тамады тамадить! И не потому,что я начинаю лезть в ход сценария,а потому что,народ требует. Начинаю тогда объяснять,что вы меня ставите в неловкое положение и тем более,приглашенную ведущую.
Андрюш,уже надоели эти разговоры,если честно,возникают с завидным постоянством. Ты же психолог,и прекрасно знаешь,что первое восприятие-визуальное. Самый-самый прекрасный,смысловой фильм,имеющий глубокий философский подтекст, просто померкнет в сравнении с какой-нибудь фиглярской комедией,напичканной спецэффектами....если человек пришел посмеяться в кинотеатр,а не задумываться.
*innca*,
 я не отвечаю в теме нашего Диогена,скажу тебе здесь(я о твоих переживаниях). Когда ты ждешь гостей домой,что тебя больше всего беспокоит? Чистота и уют в доме,-думаю что так. Вкусная еда? и т.д. и т.п.....Ну,а думаешь ли ты о следующем:"Когда скажет тост Елена,я встану вот так, и прочту вот это стихотворение,потому что оно очень ей подходит." Ну,или что-то в этом роде. Когда вы собираетесь,нет необходимости придумывать темы для общения,вами правит естесственность. Я бы подчеркнула,-ЕСТЕССТВЕННОСТЬ. Только она воспринимается людьми как нечто родное. Поставьте рядом двух конферансье. Один будет пафосно читать стихи,даже наизусть....его жестам,мимике позавидует любой актер....но,он не тронет душу зрителя. А вот тот,кто улыбается не резиновой ухмылкой,общается со зрителем "на равных",не опускаясь "ниже рампы" (тут нужно чувствовать грань),легко играет фактами,близкими и знакомыми именно этой публике....В общем,может мои разглагольствования и неправильны,но я всегда делаю только так и в образе ведущей банкетов и конферансье(что я оченннннно люблю,в смысле-конферанс мне нравится :Oj: )
По-этому,Инночка,все будет хорошо! Будь такой,какая ты есть,ну и конечно же не гнушайся черпать разнообразную полезную информацию,и тогда ты будешь своему зрителю милой собеседницей,а не лектором.

----------


## olgaleona

проведем мы без реквизита...проведем...но...1. правильно светлана говорит- что на видио останется? люди смотрибельности хотят...2.- надо быть ильичом( это его стиль, за что ему низкий поклон)..а я как начинающая...но немного знающая психологию как-нибудь с чемоданами- ну любят люди все яркое...я- не исключение...вот и доставляю удовольствие себе и им...:smile:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Вот провокатор:smile:! Провести можно, а нужно ли? Зачем самому себе экзамены устраивать? Подойдут к тебе заказчики и в пылу веселья банальную "Репку" попросят, и её можно без реквизита, конечно, но с ним-ярче. Как жизнь не чёрная и не белая, а в сочетании, так и праздник, на мой взгляд, должен быть без крайностей. Не так, чтоб на пределе нормы. 
"Согласен , но бывают ситуации когда приходится работать с чистого листа. Я , может где то писал, однажды пришел на свадьбу гостем, а ушел тамадой , тамады там как таковой не было". 
Такая ситуация - это ж тоже не норма, ближе к исключению (если рассматривавать всю свадебную индустрию), но там и спрос с Вас был как с гостя, а не как с ведущего, никто не ожидал. Всё познаётся в сравнении: гость, который неожиданно без реквизита организовал веселье - это ОГО!, а правансированный, может быть, статусный ведущий без реквизита - это СОВСЕМ другое (по крайней мере в начале, как правильно заметили форумчане)! И ещё важный нюанс: концепция праздника в целом. У меня она формулируется как главный принцип педагогики Монтессори: "Помоги мне сделать самому". Я вижу свою задачу в том, что помогаю гостям сделать относительно качественное шоу среди своих; а то о чём Вы говорите, ближе, по-моему, к театру одного актёра. С другой стороны, много клиентов не хотят быть на виду, и такой вариант ведущего их вполне устроит. Потому и спрос на разных ведущих.
А вообще, мне кажется, что во всём нужна золотая середина, чувство меры, и в празднике тоже: и трогательность, и веселье, и азарт, и шоу, и спокойное умиротворение. Необходимо эмоциональное, смысловое, и визуальное разнообразие. Думаю, что только в чередовании разного материала, можно достичь гармоничности и _относительного_ совершенства, правильнее сказать, логичной завершённости программы банкета :Aga: .

----------


## bulya

Искорка, чемоданчик СУПЕР! Сейчас заказчики хотят ЗРЕЛИЩ - значит с костюмами. Иной раз уже на выкупе видишь потенциальных участников конкурсов.Есть "доброжелатели - мешатели", которые считают себя остроумными, веселыми, и находчивыми,которые всячески мешают проведению.И вот здесь начинается творчески профессиональная дуэль - кто кого. Чемодан большой именно с костюмами, второй с реквизитом для конкурсов.Ну любят люди всякие прибамбасики, хотя бывает , что используешь минимум реквизита.Но это не значит, что количество конкурсов уменьшается.НЕТ! Просто контингент разный, и на встрече с молодыми мы  это обсуждаем, что  на свадьбе, карта может лечь по другому.Ведь тамада - это воплощение ОЧЧЧень многих качеств!
И самое главное это получение удовольствия от своей работы!Творческих всем успехов! :flower:

----------


## Марья

*eva-prazdnik*,
 УМНИЧКА!!!  :Ok:

----------


## ЕЛЕНА ВАЛЕНТИНОВНА

эх Ладушка! парики в принципе воще стирать противопоказано, но раз уже случилось кондиционером для белья вспрысни будет полегче но не факт, что не проредеют....

----------


## Самаряночка

> надо быть ильичом( это его стиль, за что ему низкий поклон)


  :Aga: 

Мужчины ( это не только про Ильича, а ссылаясь, например, на своих самарских коллег ведущих) вообще, стараются не заморачиваться с реквизитом. Как правило на легке, ну максимум с портфельчиком, в дорогом костюме и лакированных туфлях приезжают мужчины-ведущие на банкет! А если ещё и хорошо язык подвешан, а другого и быть не может, ведь нужно 6 часов о чём -то говорить, то можно сказать праздник в кармане! Не осуждаю, этим можно только восхищаться....наверное. :Ok:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Как правило на легке, ну максимум с портфельчиком, в дорогом костюме и лакированных туфлях приезжают мужчины-ведущие на банкет!


Это  точно !  Как  говорит  мной  уважаемый  один  из  метров--ведущих  Киева--  "реквизит  должен  помещаться  в  дипломаит !""".... и  приглашает  меня   соведущей   на    праздники, когда  торжество  нужно  украсить  костюмами  и  т.д.:smile:
 Реквизит--это  не  самоцель. :Oj:  Многие  ведущие   прикрыват  неумение  грамотно  высказать  мысль     костюмами. А  ведь  праздники  разные ! иногда  ,действительно.  реквизит  не  нужен. 
Но,   чаще---говорят, --давайте  всё ,  хотим  веселья !!!! :Aga: 
А  сколько  реквизита, костюмов  нужно---  решать  лично  каждому  ведущему...... :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

> Мужчины ( это не только про Ильича, а ссылаясь, например, на своих самарских коллег ведущих) вообще, стараются не заморачиваться с реквизитом. Как правило на легке, ну максимум с портфельчиком, в дорогом костюме и лакированных туфлях приезжают мужчины-ведущие на банкет!


А мужики вообще перетруждаться не любят... :biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

> А сколько реквизита, костюмов нужно--- решать лично каждому ведущему......


.... на каждом конкретном празднике...

----------


## Раюшка

> А вот тот,кто улыбается не резиновой ухмылкой,общается со зрителем "на равных",не опускаясь "ниже рампы" (тут нужно чувствовать грань),легко играет фактами,близкими и знакомыми именно этой публике....


Ларчик, +1000 баллов!!!
Мне вчера довелось работать на юбилее 35-летнего мужчины (всего 2 часа). По договорённости с его женой я работала не с первых минут, а пришла, когда все уже сидели за столом и усиленно работали челюстями... Думаю, сУрьёзные все какие -ЖУжас, выражения лиц - как на партсобрании...
Взяла микрофон, представилась... сказала пару своих коронных фразочек, народ улыбаться начал... И я с такой простотой и открытостью говорю: "Вы знаете, зайдя сюда и увидев ваши серьёзные сосредоточенные лица, я подумала - ну фсссё..... А теперь увидела оживление на ваших лицах, и у меня отлегло от сердца... Я уже вижу, что праздник удастся на славу!"
Искренне так сказала, аж самой понравилось...:biggrin:

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> Взяла микрофон, представилась... сказала пару своих коронных фразочек, народ улыбаться начал...


Раюшка! Солнце! Ой как хочется хотя бы одну фразу!!!! Ну, пожалуйста, поделись, будь добра :flower: !

----------


## Ладушка

> Ой как хочется хотя бы одну фразу!


Нееее... хочется всю пару!:smile:

----------


## Масяня

Ага, а кто знает, как бороться с накопительством? Ведь тащу с собой практически все атрибуты, костюмы. С мужем стараюсь работать на разных свадьбах, потому что когда он видит мои чемоданы и сумки - у него начинается нервный тик. А если  в конце вечера окажется, что я оттуда почти ничего не доставала - всё туши свет, бросай гранату. А как я могу знать, какая компания соберётся и что мне надо будет: цыгане, канкан, ребятишки, сарафаны и т.д. можно перечислять и перечислять. Но из-за (или благодаря?!) форуму сумки не уменьшаются, а раздуваются всё больше и больше. Меня скоро из дому выгонят с моими баулами, срочно требуется ОГРОМНАЯ кладовая.

----------


## optimistka17

> срочно требуется ОГРОМНАЯ кладовая.
> __________________


 С этой заразой надо бороться сразу... Правильно муж твой денег. Потом не только кладовая,-вся комната будет загромаждена реквизитом, атрибутами...

----------


## KAlinchik

*svetlg2*,
 Ты будешь смеяться, но у меня тоже самое, таскаю с собой целый баул и редко когда что-то беру оттуда...
Но один мой хороший знакомый ди-джей смеётся, говорит: Алинка! У тебя это как талисман, без него никуда!:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> сеётся,


????
Только от одного вида чемоданов?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Только от одного вида чемоданов?


Ну да! Сколько он со мной работает, я из него только платок глаза завязать пару раз вытянула, да еще микрофон оттуда беру

----------


## Раюшка

> я из него только платок глаза завязать пару раз вытянула, да еще микрофон оттуда беру


Дааааа... по-моему мы все из одной палаты...:biggrin:
Я, правда, из сумок достаю что-то, но львиная доля багажа остаётся нетронутой... Аж зло берёт...:wink:

----------


## Орбита

Девчонки! Хочу сообщить вам радостную весть: благодаря нашему форуму у меня раза в четыре вырос багаж. Теперь с собой вожу сумки с колпачками, шляпами, паричками, шарфами, платками, грузовичками, горшками, надувными кругами, рыбками, удочками, мячами...и обязательно! трусами!!! Сшила их сама из яркого ситца с цветочками ( 5 м на каждые трусы пошло!!!) Им отдельное спасибо, -выручают меня. На последнем юбилее в них напихалось 14 чел.Мало того, пританцовывали и ессстесственно...грохнулись на плиточный пол. (Пережила минуты страха, думала поломают руки-ноги.Ан нет! Упали аккуратно на толстую тётю, все живы.)А у меня колики были в животе от смеха!Затем икота открылась. Я сама балдею от этого конкурса. Хоть и зашиваю трусы постоянно. Вспоминаю Иру-Ветерок, которой  "...на садьбе все трусы порвали..."

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*РћСЂР±РёС‚Р°*,
Наташа. я тоже эти трусы обожаю! И народ тоже, даже старички. Вчера 60-летний юбиляр весом под 100 кг тоже в них залез и так отплясывал!
А где ты пропала? Давно не была здесь.

----------


## Ладушка

*Орбита*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Покажите пожалуйста эту самую принадлежность. И желательно с выкройкой. :flower: 


> я тоже эти трусы обожаю





> Я сама балдею от этого конкурса. Хоть и зашиваю трусы постоянно

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ладушка, самое смешное, что у меня нет ни одной фотки с этими трусами. Только на видео. А резать из видео я не умею. Следующий раз постараюсь взять фотоаппарат и сфотогафируем. Только он у нас стал плохо работать, всё дочь о новом суперском мечтает . А шила я без всякой выкройки, наподобии обычных мужских трусов, только преогромных. Сделай обязательно, не пожалеешь.

----------


## Ксю-ша

> На последнем юбилее в них напихалось 14 чел.Мало того, пританцовывали и ессстесственно...грохнулись на плиточный пол.  :redface:(Пережила минуты страха, думала поломают руки-ноги.Ан нет! Упали аккуратно на толстую тётю, все живы.)А у меня колики были в животе от смеха!Затем икота открылась


 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Расскажите мне за ради Бога, люди добрые, в чем соль и перец этой голоштаной забавы, которую оч. многие упоминают всуе, не забывая благодарить Оптимистку? 
понятно, что народ сигает в штаны. а зачем он это делает,а? И почему так  :Vah: радуется, оказавшись в одной штанине с незнакомым дядькой?  :Oj: 




> Сшила их сама из яркого ситца с цветочками ( 5 м на каждые трусы пошло!!!) Им отдельное спасибо, -выручают меня. На последнем юбилее в них напихалось 14 чел

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Расскажите мне за ради Бога, люди добрые, в чем соль и перец этой голоштаной забавы,


А суть этой забавы может быть любая, какая близка твоему банкету. Можно одни трусы использовать для юбилея для доказательства сплочённости семьи, можно двое - родственники и друзья, можно для команд, у кого лучше получится. На свадьбе делала для 2-х африканских племён молодожёны путешествуя привезли в подарок последнюю модель из Европы. Но всегда, сначала одеть их, потом общий танец и красиво эротично раздеться. Так что включай фантазию - и что-то своё придумаешь.

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> А суть этой забавы может быть любая, какая близка твоему банкету.


А, давайте  вспомним,кого, все таки благодарить за эти штаны "счастья", ну, правда , провожу их с 08.08. Потратилась: сшила их уже 2 раза, не жалею, идёт, супер,зашибись. Ну , скажите, кому сказать СПАСИБО! :flower:

----------


## Курица

http://*********ru/276990.jpg -
Это для Ладушки выставляю фото (откуда-то с форума, сохраняла для того, чтобы самой создать подобный

----------


## Ладушка

*Курица*,
 Спасибо, Танюша!
У меня дочь увидела фото и спрашивает: А штаны резиновые?:biggrin:
И вот стишок прикольный:
*Про трусы.*

_Михась Сычук_
              Солнце светит в небесах,
           Дуб распух от почек.
           Я приду к тебе в трусах
           Голубых, в цветочек.

           Среди ила и коряг
           Цапля гордо ходит.
           Как идет мне мой трусняк?
           Под цвет глаз подходит?

           Я сорву с трусов цветы,
           Соберу в букете,
           Подарю тебе их, ты -
           Лучше всех на свете.

           Я веселый, я таков,
           Как хочу забавлюсь.
           Я могу и без трусов,
           Коль в трусах не нравлюсь.

           Нагишом готов идти
           К милой на свидание.
           Ты лишь только обрати
           На меня внимание.

           Ты лишь только успокой
           Сердце мне словами,
           Восхищаясь, пусть не мной,
           Но хотя б трусами.

           Как все здорово в мечтах,
           Как в мечтах все гладко.
           Я пришел к тебе в трусах
           Черных и с заплаткой.

----------


## Курица

Сообщение от *Орбита*:
_Сшила их сама из яркого ситца с цветочками ( 5 м на каждые трусы пошло!!!) Им отдельное спасибо, -выручают меня. На последнем юбилее в них напихалось 14 чел._

А у меня был рекорд на свадьбе - 27 человек в двух штанинах(естественно- в два этажа, т.е. самые худые дэээвушки - на руках у мощных, сильных мужчин). Правда, на тот момент ширинка(перетяжка) как всегда, лопнула, (Мой комментарий:"Ну вот и породнились, что и требовалось доказать!" - я подводку делаю, мол две семьи - в одну - Ж приглашает в одну своих родных-друзей, Н - в свою)

----------


## цветок

> А, давайте вспомним,кого, все таки благодарить за эти штаны "счастья", ну, правда , провожу их с 08.08. Потратилась: сшила их уже 2 раза, не жалею, идёт, супер,зашибись. Ну , скажите, кому сказать СПАСИБО!


Спасибо надо говорить Люде Оптимистке. :flower:  У неё этот конкурс называется: "Счастья полные штаны"



> http://*********ru/276990.jpg -
> Это для Ладушки выставляю фото (откуда-то с форума, сохраняла для того, чтобы самой создать подобный
> __________________


Фото это тоже Люды.

----------


## Ксю-ша

> Солнце светит в небесах,
> Дуб распух от почек.
> Я приду к тебе в трусах
> Голубых, в цветочек.


  :biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> Спасибо надо говорить Люде Оптимистке. У неё этот конкурс называется: "Счастья полные штаны"
> 
> Цитата:


Спасибо, что не забыли... Буду честной... Название для конкурса-мое. А идею я увидела много лет назад в Киеве в Доме клоунов... Приехала домой и пошила. Тот диск, который рассылаю всем форумчанам снимался 4,5 года назад, если видели, то там штаны и фигурировали. Фотка с турбазы -моя. Была еще фотка, когда мы с Натащей Макнатой в мои новые трусы залазили, а Ильич нас фотографировал 3 января этого года...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Не помню, выставляла эту фотографию. Но вот так обычно я выезжаю на банкет с косметичками. Фотографии научилась выставлять, а фотографий новых нет. Вот из архива черпаю

----------


## Орбита

> Не помню, выставляла эту фотографию. Но вот так обычно я выезжаю на банкет с косметичками. Фотографии научилась выставлять, а фотографий новых нет. Вот из архива черпаю


Света! Охренеть!!!... Как можно такую тяжесть таскать?..Неужели ты все используешь в программе? Я из привезенного ( втрое меньше твоего) и половины не использую. Как-то времени не хватает на все задуманное.
P.S. Ты куда делась? Обещалась приехать в Самару, мы ждали...

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Svetllana*, замечательные чемоданы! И выглядят прилично, потому как всё должно быть у настоящего ведущего прекрасно: и форма чемоданов, и их содержание:biggrin:!!!
А я пока чем попало пользуюсь для этих целей. Но я ж, пока, только учусь:rolleyes:!
Недавно ездила к родственникам в Лозовую в Харьк. обл.-небольшой городок, там, на рынке проходила мимо рядов second hend и увидела вот такие костюмы. В моем городе мне подобные вещи не встречались. Не смогла удержаться. Написано, что сделаны в Индии. Хозяйка просила по 150 грн. за каждый костюм. Я уговрила её продать мне оба по 100 грн. Всего получилось 200 грн. или 1тыс. рублей. Каждый костюм состоит из топа, юбки и большой шали.
 

А эти туфли купила летом в Крыму, продавец рассказала, что их делают из верблюжей кожи в Иране, полностью ручная работа. Я их все перемеряла, и подобрать 2 одинаковых( в смысле пару) оказолось очень сложно, т.е. сделано, всё-таки кустарно, но выглядят очень колоритно.

----------


## Ладушка

*eva-prazdnik*,
 В эти наряды я бы сама наряжалась! А 1000 руб за такую красоту - супер! :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Орбита*,
 Натальюшка, иногда использую только третью часть одного из чемоданов, иногда открываю оба. Сама я их не таскаю, если только везу по ровной плоскости. Таскает мой звукарь.

----------


## Djazi

Девочки, вот фотка моих штанов! Шила бельевым швом- пока не порвали:)
Спасибо Людочке за идею, название и конкурс :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Шила бельевым швом- пока не порвали:)


Ну порвали, ну зашила... И так много-много раз...
 Я от них ушла только когда они совсем умерли... Тогда и пошила второй вариант...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Ну порвали, ну зашила... И так много-много раз...
> Я от них ушла только когда они совсем умерли... Тогда и пошила второй вариант...
> __________________



Девчонки, у меня в трусах зайцы скакали. Первые трусы шить замучилась, потом ткань более прочную купила, сердечки нашила. 2 года прошло, трусы не порвались ниразу. А потом портниха сказала там 30% стрейча в ткани. Я трусы не использую уже, надаело. Но может, если у вас этот  конкурс идет, купить ткань со стрейчем. Будет подороже, но шить перестанете. Время ваше свободное -  оно дорого стоит

----------


## Раюшка

> Девчонки, у меня в трусах зайцы скакали.


Вот так свежий чел зайдёт на форум, прочитает такое и шарахнется от нас, как от полоумных...:biggrin::biggrin:

*eva-prazdnik*, а что делаешь с этими нарядами?

----------


## Donald

ООООО..... На это у меня есть "тревожный чемоданчик". Как у Остапа Бендера! Правда, вот подними в 3 часа ночи, а к четырём могу свадьбу начать или другой банкет! Только бы побриться успеть. Так вот: ща.... вспомню... шарики цветные(доча постоянно грабит меня), насосы д/шариков, скотч разный, ленты(много), ножницы, штук 30 маркеров цветных, кнопки, веревочки, резинки для стрипа, повязки на глаза, пеленка, пупс большой, досточка с шурупами и отверткой и крючком одёжным (тоже для конкурса, надо - расскажу), есссно бесценныймой ТАЛМ... эээ короче, большая папка с заготовками на любой случай, резинки для волос (куча) и еще много того, чего уже и не помню сейчас, так, "на всякий случай". Иногда мясорубки беру, тазы порой для "Регаты"(надо - рассажу. стукните в личку, пойму, что надо), коктейльная соломка, свечи фигурные, колода календаря на текущий год, рушник, ползунки (АГА!!! Все плевались, а у каждого - есть!!! :smile:  :Aga:  ) Да чего там, "на всякий случай же". Микрофон отдельно не беру, потому, как счастлив тем, что имею свой аппарат и друга диджея и вокалиста. Работаем только вместе и со своей техникой! К счастью, имею возможность выбирать, а не хочет заказчик, да и ладно, другого найдут. Но Я то - один... А? ААА!!! Вот, не похвалишь - не продашь! Вот на концерты большие, любимые: площадные, стадионные, микрофон беру свой. Мало ли?! Ну, и все вершит еще портплед с костюмом(только моим, потому, как не люблю костюмирование, да и не успеваю всё выдать, чего хотелось бы!) Кстати, много чего и не сказал, кажется из чемоданчика моего... Но не смотря, он очень компактен, но, благодаря хозяину,  почти всемогущ!
Всех люблю.
Человек-Праздник, Дм. Матвеев  :Ok:

----------


## юрик71

У меня наверно, не так уж и много. Активный пульт, 2 колонки, радиомикрофоны 2шт, 2 минидиска, ноутбук, чемодан со шнурами, чемодан с причиндалами: шары, насосы, резинки, карты, надувные костюмы 2 шт., шляпы типа ковбойские, маски 4 шт., измерители любви, кукла детская, реквизит для фокусов, бенгальские огни, искусственный снег, холодные огни на торт, рогатка большая с комплектом кубиков, бейсбольная бита, несколько безделушек для призов, если заказчик попадется нерасторопный, украшения для бутылок, наклейки на бутылки, грамоты-дипломы, ну в принципе, практически все как у всех. Про инструмент что говорить, как у всех - скотч, маркеры, ножницы, зажигалка, степлер строительный, скрепки, шуруповерт, пассатижи. Еще электрические холодные фонтаны, взрывмашинка с дистанционным управлением для них, шоколадный фонтан, цветной шоколад, для солидных клиентов на корпоративы пейнтбол, профессиональные салюты, арбалетный тир. Хочется еще много чего нового, например приобрести алкогольный фонтан, если кто знает поможите информацией!

----------


## KAlinchik

> измерители любви


это что?

----------


## юрик71

Купил по случаю в Китае. Фотки пока нет, объясню на пальцах: колба запаянная типа стакана, внутри трубочка в виде мужского достоинства а в ней цветная жидкость. Зажимаешь колбу в руке, жидкость под нагревом тепла начинает подниматься вверх и тоненькой струйкой фонтанирует. Тестирую этим жениха и невесту.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Тестирую этим жениха и невесту


Можно подробней, каким образом?

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Раюшка*,
 Ещё ничего, потому как купила только 2 недели назад, и уже неделю болею ангиной:frown:, но думаю приспособлю как-то:wink:, может быть будут идеи:smile:?

----------


## KAlinchik

*eva-prazdnik*,
 Я б сама носила такую красотищу, особливо туфли!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Скажите, уважаемые форумчане, а как вы поддерживаете порядок во всех своих сокровищах, ну, видела я чемоданчик с нашивками и отделениями для мелких предметов, но я всё равно после конкурса их не успеваю на место положить. Частично сматывает/складывает мой реквизит dj, но всё равно у меня после программы не получается всё сложить так, чтоб в следующий раз всё под рукой было, да и голова иногда не готова к подобным нагрузкам после:biggrin:... Приходится тратить около часа, а иногда и больше на следующий день или на кануне нового мероприятия. Так живут все творческие люди, или есть такие, у которых "всё по полочкам" - тогда поделитесь, как вам это удаётся :Aga: ?

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*KAlinchik*,
 Они красивые, но сколько не меряла - не удобно в них, хоть и рассказывали, что берут их как тапочки, взяла только из колоритности и специфики своей деятельности, где-то восточную даму сбецаю:biggrin:.

----------


## юрик71

*KAlinchik*,
 предлагаю им проверить готовы ли они к началу медового месяца (читай брачной ночи) , у кого сильнее струя, тот и готов. Молодые и стараются, видеокамера крупным планом, соответственно прикольный текст, пока они соревнуются.

----------


## Ладушка

*eva-prazdnik*,
 Стараюсь накануне банкета разложить по разным сумочкам то, что нужно будет сразу и то, что в процессе переодевания. Но в конце банкета все путается. И лишь бы быстрее собрать и домой!!! Мечтаю бо идеально сложенном и разложенном по своим местам реквизите. Даже приобрела сумочку с кучей отделов и разложила все по кармашкам.... НО в нужный момент забыла где что лежит... А в конце банкета  и саму сумку забыла! Мне когда в куче - найти легче. Сумку позже вернули, но я её дочке отдала - пусть складывает свои двадцать  кукол:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> есть такие, у которых "всё по полочкам" - тогда поделитесь, как вам это удаётся


есть такие...:biggrin:
я просто в армии привыкла чемодан собирать, пару раз в месяц обьявляют учебную тревогу, а у тебя всё под рукой. И вот в жизни мне это умение очень пригождается: я поняла, что проще всё всегда тут же ложить на место и на след.день после свадьбы спокойно еду на другую, просто взяв с порога свой баул...
Вы не поверите, девчонки, и смеяться будете, но у меня и в женской сумочке всегда идеальный порядок, мне так как-то удобней живется...
Наверное, я всё-таки, ненастоящая женщина... :Tu: :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> у кого сильнее струя, тот и готов.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Не знаю уж, как это чудо выглядит (в виде мужского достоинства:redface:), но то что я представила  - для свадьбы слишком креативно!:biggrin: Киньте фотку! И у кого сильней струя обычней? Мож это надо мужикам соревноваться?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Мне когда в куче - найти легче.


Я тоже такая же... Дома в ящичках порядок навела - два месяца пульт от дивидишника ищем:biggrin:.

----------


## Ладушка

*KAlinchik*,
 Алина. ты женщина - порядочная :flower: 
Я когда начинаю в шкафу убираться все повытаскиваю... а потом такая паника начинается! Иду чай пить и порядок в шкафу на целый день растягивается... Потом все ищут где у кого. что висит, лежит. А  я новое место придумывала накануне в целях улучшения складирования... И самое интересное, только привыкнут , я опять меняю... Всё лето искала блузку что весной приобрела. Вот нашла когда пришлось зимнее доставать. :biggrin: Теперь надо опять лето ждать!

----------


## KAlinchik

не знаю , девчонки, я когда порядок в вещах навожу( в детских, в гардеробе, даи вообще..) у меня на душе какое-то такое чувство кайфа и умиротворённости

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> А в конце банкета и саму сумку забыла!


Ой, смеялась до упаду, а то мне стыдно признаться, что я 2 раза после программы костюм забывала, а 1 раз даже до:biggrin:...Но это наверное, больше для детских праздников характерно, там внимание нельзя с детей преключить ни на секунду, и реквизита о-очень много разного.

----------


## Sens

*KAlinchik*,
я такими женщинами восхищаюсь!
Я сумку каждый раз пересматриваю и складываю каждый раз. Хотя место у каждой вещи приблизительно свое. А вот после "бала" - уж как придется...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Если обратить внимание на фото, на одном чемодане к ручке привязан белый шнурок. В этом чемодане у меня футболки, супер-штучка для складывания футболок; тряпочная сумка -органайзер для мелочовки (купила в хозяйственном супермаркете сумка для всяких мелочей. Кстати, подобные сумки видела в магазине "Затейница" все для шитья и вышивания) На крышке в этом чемодане сетчатый карман. В нем засунуты сердечки для конкурса "Лед тронулся", два рушника (если забудут молодые), и хлопушка для сказки (такой в фильмах хлопают, когда "мотор" говорят). В магазине продаются тряпочные чехлы для шляп. В Тюмени я поленилась купить такие, а зря, там они были цветные. В Тольятти купила одного цвета и на лейбочках подписала для какого конкурса. В этих чехлах у меня лежат парики. Сверху у чехлов ручка, поэтому удобно повесить на руку и не делать лишних движений одевая народ. В этом чемодане у меня четыре таких шляпных коробки. Если свадьба два дня, добавляется еще две. Чемодан закрыла. В верхнем наружном кармане лежит писотлет для мыльных пузырей, несколько баночек с пузырями и самые легкие кожанные шлепки. В большом наружном кормане лежат тексты заламинированные, когда раздаю слова, где люди в конкурсах говорящие и вторые туфли, более нарядные, на низком каблуке.   
Открываем второй чемодан. Там в чехлах на молниях костюы по конкурсам - цыгане, канкан, звезды. В большом холщовом пакете на молнии - парики звезд. В шляпной коробке шляпы канкана, и шляпки для конкурса звезд. Перья в холщовом чехле кладу сверху. Костюмы богов, миссис Тити, восток добовляю в зависимости от программы, тогда что-то убираю из костюмов. Эти чемоданы хороши тем, что есть дополнительная молния, которая позволяет им раздуваться и становиться больше. В кармане сетчатом внутреннем лежат свечи (а вдруг молодые забудут),  щетки для париков мягкая и жесткая, а так же сухой дезодарант специальный для костюмов, который удаляет не только запах пота, но и ароматизирует, коробка грима, средство для снятия грима, ватные тампоны, крем для моих рук - т.к. не всегда можно помыть руки после работы с ряженными артистами)
В верхнем наружном кармане - аптечка на все случаи жизни, она в прозрачной косметичке, обновляю и проверяю сроки годности раз в полгода, напоминалка для этого стоит в коммуникаторе, самое прикольное, что аптечка моя личная лежит у меня в сумке, а в чемодане для любимых клиентов, последний раз в июне лечила от поноса жениха, который переволновался. Уникальные салфетки влажные для удаления пятен, испачкали костюмы помадой, пудрой, я сразу удаляю пятно. И конечно пачка сигарет, если у меня закончатся в моей сумке. В большом нижнем кармане молоток для аукциона бутафорский (друзья с Германии привезли, бутафорские очки огромные, нос селиконовый, грудь накладная, жалко порванная, а рука выкинуть не поднимается. А средство для чистки обуви лежит в маленьком боковом кормане.

Для гитар у меня специально сшит чехол непромыкаемый из плотной плащовки, можно на плечо повесить, там длинная ручка. Чемодан с микрофоном кладу в тот чемодан, в котором шнуры звукаря. Он самый маленький, стоит внизу фото

Меня подними ночью, я с закрытыми глазами расскажу что и в каком чемодане. Очень удобно. А теперь, когда мой звукарь хранит их в своем гараже вообще кайф, а то я после каждой свадьбы, юбилея развешивала костюмы. Сейчас стараюсь во время танцевальной программы все потихоньку складывать. Главное приучить себя класть в то место, откуда взял. Он собирает аппаратуру, я собираю костюмы. А сейчас приобрела штучку,  которую используют в супермаркетах для складывания одежды, мини утюг, ровно четыре движения и футболки как из упаковки.

Очень рекомендую приобрести дорожные чемоданы. Скажете дорого, но ведь цель оправдывает себя. Я покупала их не в дорогом отделе "Пан Чемодан", а в обычном супермаркете, обошлись они мне два года назад в 4400. Я очень довольна. Костюмы не мнутся, все под рукой. Клетчатые сумки меняла раз в два-три месяца, а чемоданы служат второй год и радуют меня

----------


## Анатольевна

*Svetllana*,
Я Вами восхищаюсь! Возьму Ваш пост за методическое пособие!!!
Сама - то я, как челночница, с клетчатыми баулами таскаюсь. А Ваши чемоданы и выглядят эстетичней, и места на порядок меньше занимают. 



> а то я после каждой свадьбы, юбилея развешивала костюмы. С


У меня вот только по этому поводу возник вопрос: выполняя какие - то действия в костюмах люди, особенно мужчины, особенно летом, сильно потеют. А как Вы тогда костюмы проветриваете от пота?
А ещё - жаль, что у моего звукаря нет гаража, а то б я к нему тоже свои баульчики сбагрить не отказалась...

----------


## Раюшка

*Svetllana*,
 дааааа.... ну ты просто сумасшедшая... в лучшем смысле этого слова! :Ok: :biggrin:
Мне до тебя - как до Австралии задним ходом...
Я примыкаю к партии "За творческий беспорядок"! Нас пока большинство!:biggrin:

А Светой не устаю восхищаться... :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> У меня вот только по этому поводу возник вопрос: выполняя какие - то действия в костюмах люди, особенно мужчины, особенно летом, сильно потеют



Костюмы стираю раз в три-четыре месяца,  футболки белые, приходится почаще. Благо дело что в машинке есть деликатный режим. Парики стираю руками, способ подробный описывала. На это уходит полдня, а то и больше. Результат неизменно великолепный. Девочки благодарили, значит помогает. Проветривать костюмы бесполезно, запах остается. Мне родственница мужа, которая работает художником в Новокузнецком драм-театре, в свое время порекомендовала использовать сухой дезодарант для обуви, т.к. он удаляет бактерии, а что такое пот - бактерии.
 А тут летом приезжал друг мужа из Германии и привез мне специальный дезодарант для одежды, принцип тот же. Перед тем как убрать в чехол костюмы, я пшикаю в чехол, и на костюмы. Пятен не оставляет, запах удаляет. Вот уже второй балончик достала из упаковки, пока радуюсь, что в упаковке еще 10 штук.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> *Svetllana*,
>  дааааа.... ну ты просто сумасшедшая... в лучшем смысле этого слова!:biggrin:
> Мне до тебя - как до Австралии задним ходом...
> Я примыкаю к партии "За творческий беспорядок"! Нас пока большинство!:biggrin:


Раюшка, такой порядок у меня только в реквизите. А дома я *великая бардачница*. Вот дома у меня творческий беспорядок, за который постоянно получаю от мужа упреки. Тогда мы с сыном начинаем генералить Сейчас нам и кот стал помогать (мешать), он любит уносить тряпки, щетки, такой классный котейка

----------


## Элен

У меня на следующий день после проведения мероприятия просто тарарам в квартире - вывешиваю проветриваться на балкон костюмы,раскладываю всё по коробкам... Молодцы,кто может всё аккуратненько сразу сложить. :Ok: У меня так не выходит. Да и до проведения,честно сказать,тоже творческий беспорядок - вечно машинка швейная на готове стоит,да столик журнальный от бумаг моих валится.Даже если уберу всё,то через пару дней снова вытаскиваю...Как приучить себя к порядку?

----------


## Раюшка

> Как приучить себя к порядку?


Вопрос века! Наравне с вопросами "Кто виноват?" и "Что делать?":biggrin:

----------


## Элен

> А тут летом приезжал друг мужа из Германии и привез мне специальный дезодарант для одежды, принцип тот же. Перед тем как убрать в чехол костюмы, я пшикаю в чехол, и на костюмы. Пятен не оставляет, запах удаляет. Вот уже второй балончик достала из упаковки, пока радуюсь, что в упаковке еще 10 штук.


Ой,а я живу здесь и не знаю,что за такое - подскажи,как называется,Светланка. А то и правда,как костюмы не проветривай,всё равно залёживаются,стирать приходится.А недавно пошила костюмы Гены и Чебурашки,там внутри ещё паролоновая прокладка,их вот будет тяжеловато стирать - такая штучка,как духи для одежды была бы очень кстати. :Aga:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> вывешиваю проветриваться на балкон костюмы,раскладываю всё по коробкам


Может потому, что в нашей квартире нет балкона - второй этаж. И квартира у нас всего две комнаты. Вот и стараешься не захломлять квартиру. У меня муж - аккуратист еще тот. Он человек творческий, и у него начинается просто тряска и бесится, когда я готовлюсь к новому году. Шью, глажу, все разложено, развешено по квартире, на банках сохнут парики, на всех выступающих ручках весят вешалки. В ванной сохнет очередная партия костюмов. В зале на гладильной доске ворох другой одежды. ДУРДОМ!!!!! Вот пока я готовлюсь, он психует. Поэтому приспособилась делать все быстро и когда моих мальчишек нет дома.

У нашей Марьюшки гардеробная комната больше моей кухни. Вот она полностью приспособлена под ее костюмы и реквизит. Порядок там, как в гардеробной хорошего театра.


Puresse +iypo allrgenig lotus - сказал, что покупал в супермаркете это средство. Слово в слово списала с балончика

----------


## Анатольевна

У меня раз на раз не приходится. Иногда успеваю сложить костюмы по пакетам, мелкий реквизит собрать и по мешочкам разложить. И стоят мои баульчики, готовые к труду и обороне в любое время дня и ночи ( бывает же, что звонят за час до банкета - подхватился и побежал). 
А иногда и время есть на сборы, да собирать всё что - то душа не лежит (особенно после тяжёлых банкетов, откуда свалить бы побыстрее). И я запихиваю свои ни в чём не повинные костюмы как попало, мелочь - в кучу, а потом дома начинаю это всё разгребать.

----------


## Элен

Я вот тоже подумываю себе каморку сделать настоящую,творческую. У нас есть в подвале одна замечательная комнатка,переоборудую,чтоб не копаться всегда в коробках,разложу по полочкам. 
Марьюшка,поделись опытом?Или фото покажи,пожалуйста.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

[QUOTE=Элен]Я вот тоже подумываю себе каморку сделать настоящую,творческую. У нас есть в подвале одна замечательная комнатка,переоборудую,чтоб не копаться всегда в коробках,разложу по полочкам.QUOTE]


Очень правильное решение. Стелажи для коробок, перекладины для костюмов. Эх, как бы я развернулась!!!

Помню у нашей заведующей костюмерной во Дворце такой порядок был, просто фантастика. Ей постоянно премию выписывали, музейная точнось и аккуратость. Все на своих местах. А костюмерная была ОГРОМНАЯ!

----------


## Donald

Блин... девчонки... такая каморка - есть давно наболевший вопрос. Но в наше время квадратный сантиметр дико дорог, а меценаты пока новые не выросли...Хотя, кто хочет, тот ищет возможности, а кто не хочет - отмазки! Будем искать!

----------


## Dium

Ой, до боли знакомая тема:))) Хоть и три комнаты, а не хватает места для моих сумок:))) Вот решила прикупить себе два шкафчика в комнату, а то мама скоро выгонит на квартиру :biggrin: с баулами!

----------


## skomorox

*Элен*,
 я сняла у старенького одинокого дедушки келлер (подвальная комната) за 10 евриков в месяц, уже 2 года арендую. Муж мой там мне полок наприбивал, на шпере (когда выкидывают ненужный хлам на улицу), я подобрала старые палки от гардин, муж их прибил и теперь там висят куча костюмов на плечиках, вместо шкафа. Удобно. Неудобно только, когда я выволакиваю сумки из дома и многие соседи удивлённо смотрят, что это у меня там такое торчит из них: головы от кукол, ноги, парики....

----------


## Элен

*skomorox,*
Да,место у меня есть,только руки не доходят до ума довести...:biggrin:
А если реквизит хранится в подвальном помещении,от него не попахиает сыростью?

----------


## skomorox

*Элен*,
 Раньше бывало, попахивало, (долго не трогаешь некоторые костюмы, например костюм Деда Мороза и Снегурки). Но я,  везде разложила всякие отдушки, меняю их раз в два месяца - теперь затхлостью от костюмов не пахнет. Да и окно там есть, я его иногда приоткрываю, чтобы  проветрить комнатёнку.

----------


## Инна Р.

[QUOTE=Dium] Вот решила прикупить себе два шкафчика в комнату, а то мама скоро выгонит на квартиру  с баулами!

Ой, Света, я вот купила 2 шкафчика - они быстренько битком забились, а баулы стоят под ногами:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:!

----------


## Volodя

*innca*,
 Ей богу!! для баулов нужна отдельная комната, причём на первом этаже, а не на 5...

----------


## Volodя

...а чтобы не прели вещи от сырости, расставьте в коробке бумажные самодельные пакетики соли , которые будут впитывать влагу.

----------


## Элен

Это навсегда или какой-то срок? Ведь соль не может впитывать влагу постоянно или?

----------


## Ларисочка

> для баулов нужна отдельная комната, причём на первом этаже, а не на 5...


 Ой,как нужнаааааа!!!! С ужасом вспоминаю то время,когда и аапаратуру таскали в свою съемную квартиру,на 5 этаж:eek: Сейчас хоть мой ди-джей к себе её возит.




> а чтобы не прели вещи от сырости,


да как-то не успевает прелость одолеть...всё ж в работе постоянно...

----------


## Volodя

*Элен*,



> Это навсегда или какой-то срок? Ведь соль не может впитывать влагу постоянно или?


на годик где-то, ну смотря какого размера будут пакетики...

----------


## Геннадий Гениал&

> Ей богу!! для баулов нужна отдельная комната, причём на первом этаже, а не на 5...


тебе оже нужна будет такая комната... а вообщето возить стока ненужного -непомне.... хотя мы сами еле вмещаемся в машину с прицепом...

----------


## Раюшка

Да... давно я не заглядывала в эту тему!
Обращаюсь к ведущим-женщинам, предпочитающим на работу надевать юбку с блузкой или платье! Берите с собой в чУХмодан запасную пару колготок!:smile:

----------


## Геннадий Гениал&

> Берите с собой в чУХмодан запасную пару колготок!


действительно а то вдруг ктото из гостей порвет себе и нужно будет гостью спасать....тока если брать то брать- чтобы разных цветов были разнообразных оттенков.. и еще незабывать те которые утепленные....

а меня когдато спасали родители невесты... у них частный сектор был и я както умудрился залезть ногой в яму с водой едва прикрытую фанеркою... получается намочил носок... родители выдали мне новые... 
было приятно  что позаботились но стыдно...  с тех пор вожу с собою на всякий случай.. еще одни туфли.. носки.. запасные джинсы и пару рубашек.. особенно если на выез в село то и пару свитеров...

----------


## Volodя

ой! а я раз рисовал плакат на новый год. прям перед банкетом, и разлил на штаны краску :Jopa:

----------


## NatYra

Друзья, так, на заметку, можно держать реквизит в гараже!....

----------


## Элен

> Да... давно я не заглядывала в эту тему!
> Обращаюсь к ведущим-женщинам, предпочитающим на работу надевать юбку с блузкой или платье! Берите с собой в чУХмодан запасную пару колготок!:smile:


Я всегда беру колготки на замену,а то у нас работа вредная,мало ли где зацепишься,да и стулья в залах часто бывают такие,что на них только в ватниках садиться...:biggrin:
Хороший совет. :Aga:

----------


## ЛилияНик

Езжу на машине- забита полная под завязку..костюмы, микрофон, и прочее... прочее...

----------


## Volodя

> Друзья, так, на заметку, можно держать реквизит в гараже!....


у нас в городе арендовать гараж дороже, чем квартиру...

----------


## vedamirra

Всем привет! Про парики кто-то писал, что расчесывать трудно. Есть в Amwey Loc Моющее многофункциональное ср-во, и в Эдельстар Эдельвейс. Вот в них можно. Замочила парики на ночь, потом прополоснула. Чистые, приятно пахнут + легко расчесываются, эффект кондиционера. Попробуйте!

----------


## vedamirra

В продолжение темы набора распорядителя праздника. Ну по костюмам  мой конек - это шоу звезд эстрады. Переодеваю гостей, переодеваюсь сама, переодеваются мои помощники - получается полупрофессиональный конкурс-шоу. Гости получают призы в конце (каждой звезде по заслуге) и огромное удовольствие. А я и моя команда задаем тон и поддерживаем гостей в их пародиях. Аллегрова, Лолита  с Цикало, Киркоров и Маша, Пугачева, Варум и Агутин, Шура и др. Вообще все конкурсы театрализованные и костюмированные. Экономлю деньги клиентам, им не надо приглашать на праздники дополнительное развлечение. но не это хотела написать. 
Совет такой по необходимостям распорядителя - нитки - иголка, небольшая аптечка (нашатырь - бывает от жары кому-то плохо, лейкопластырь - ноги практически все дамы умудряются растереть, обезболивающее, и от аллергии!!!) Был случай, свидетельница чего-то съела или выпила, одела сарафан - сказка была, а потом ее посыпало пятнами, она распухла. Стала кричать, что мы ей костюм подсунудли с заразой. А должна сказать сарафан из ситца, и конечно же чистенький, тем более, что она его на одежду... Ну в общем, бред. Пока приехала скорая, она уже раздулась и стала задыхаться, и к этому времени все уже поняли. что у нее аллергия на что-то, только ни у кого никакого ср-ва, вот теперь и ношу с собой. Еще от сердца и ссадин. Для невесты есть пара белых тапочек :) если ножки натрет...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Для невесты есть пара белых тапочек :) если ножки натрет...


Это хорошо, что ты дописала, для чего:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

*KAlinchik*,
Мало, ли для чего они ещё могут понадобиться :eek::biggrin:

----------


## Dium

> Ой, Света, я вот купила 2 шкафчика - они быстренько битком забились, а баулы стоят под ногами:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:!


Пришла моя посылка с "Проказника" :smile: - и комод забит, и шкафы.... и диван- костюмами.... ума не приложу:biggrin: куда их девать?! видимо так в коробке и будут... и это я только начинаю обрастать реквизитом :rolleyes:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*Dium*, а "Проказник" - это интернет - магазин. Если да, то подскажите ссылку, а то у нас здесь невозможно ничего купить.

----------


## Volodя

*Кoshka-мр-р*,
 У нас тоже(

----------


## vedamirra

*Dium*,
 DIUM, скажи пожалуйста. а что такое ПРОКАЗНИК? Я прочла "пришла моя посылка с Проказника..."

----------


## iulcha

http://www.prokaznik.com/ 
Думаю это и есть "Проказник". Посмотрела сама, там много интересного имеется. Только доставка с Украины в Россию, скорее всего себя, не оправдает. Так что пока только у себя в городе что-нибудь подобное пытаюсь найти.

----------


## optimistka17

> Только доставка с Украины в Россию,


 Ничего не мешает зарегестрироваться и получить от них счет на указанные тобой товары в долларах Они доставят до границы, до *Белгорода.* А дальше- российская транспортная компания. И оплату этой компании ты делаешь уже при получении товара. Сейчас *Наташа Орбита* себе в *Самару* такой заказ делает... Скоро у неё можно будет консультацию получать...:biggrin:

----------


## iulcha

Спасибо за совет. :smile: :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Только что посмотрела сайт "Проказника" - как говорил дедушка Крылов, "у кумушки глаза и зубы разгорелись".....

Эх, наверное, эти глаза давно кошелька не видели....:biggrin:
Надо открыть тему: "Где взять столько денеХ, чтобы сделать макси-заказ в "Проказнике"!:biggrin:

----------


## skorpiosha

ДААААА,чемодан дело хорошее!И умещается много ,и эстетично)))Небольшой совет по поводу укладки костюмов:все вещи скручиваю начиная с верхней части в трубочку-компактно,аккуратно,практически не мнутся.Приноровитесь и в таком же порядке после переодевалок можно сразу же накрутить,сложить в кучу, а после программы быстрее складываться и места меньше занимает,чем запихать абы как,попробуйте,не пожалеете,хотяб частично будет порядок))))))сама из "р.......",но это дело хорошее и руками поработаете(на это время немного уходит),да и костюмы целее будут)))))

----------


## Анатольевна

*skorpiosha*,
Спасибо, надо попробовать...

----------


## skorpiosha

> Друзья, так, на заметку, можно держать реквизит в гараже!....


Если мышей там нет,а то эти "расчудесные"животные такой дизайн произведут!!!!!!!! :Vah:

----------


## Volodя

> "расчудесные"животные


АлЁ !!! Вы Чё !!! Нельзя детей животными называть!



> сама из "р......."


А это откуда ?

----------


## skorpiosha

> АлЁ !!! Вы Чё !!! Нельзя детей животными называть!
> 
> А это откуда ?



Ну извините,если у Вас мышки-дети!!!!!)))))))))
А "р....."-ЭТО ЧТОБ ЭФИР НЕ ЗАСОРЯТЬ,А ПО КОНКРЕТНЕЕ-обсуждалась тема по хранению и транспортировке костюмов,прочитайте-поймете:wink::biggrin:

----------


## Иринья

Я поначалу носила с собой на работу с десяток пакетов, набитых реквизитом (естесственно - только самое необходимое!!!) потом как осенило - баулы!! те, что челноки с собою таскают) Помещается все в один такой баульчик... но сама поднять могу с трудом! а еще сделала для себя открытие - упаковывать все в разнообразные коробки из-под обуви, лекго  пакуются, не мнется ничего, и раскладывать на празднике нет надобности... достал нужную коробочку - и используешь... Микрофон - радио с гарнитурой - тот, что крепится на голове; коробка со свечами и стаканчиками для них (танец молодоженов), коробка для мелкого игрового реквизита-резиночки, ленточки, карточки, шарики, канц-принадлежности, повязки на глаза, ползуночки и прочее.... насосы-лягушки, пакет с рулонами туалетной бумаги, пара швабер, а костюмы (на 2-3 переодевалки) кладу в мягкую корзину (хозяйственная, для белья, с сетчатыми стенками и складывающаяся легко) ... конечно, пара подносов - для двух команд , большой бокал - для обмывания колец (если пожелали) ... и всегда - большая плетеная козина, оч удобно для призов, реквизита, элементов костюма или лотереи))) обожаю свою корзиночку... Так.. это все - в баульчик... И в прихватку - арки, обвитые цветами... И пакетик - с текстами, дипломами, карточками и прочими бумажными штуками.... Главное - не забыть мило улыбнуться таксисту, чтобы помог донести баульчик до ресторана:rolleyes:

----------


## Барвинка

Да,я тоже езжу с такой "сумочкой" и называю её -"мечта оккупанта":smile: И влазит туда действительно всё.

----------


## Марина Дудник

> Сообщение от юрик71
> измерители любви
> это что?
> __________________


[IMG]http://*********ru/462461m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/460413m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/464509m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

А теперь, Мариша, объясни, это КАК, ГДЕ и ПОЧЕМ??? А еще ЗАЧЕМ???:biggrin:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Девочки - мальчики, вот измерители любви, даже их действие показала. Греешь ручкой нижнюю колбочку, воздух в ней нагревается и вытесняет в верх окрашенную жидкость затем так же при охлаждении и спускает. Использую их и на свадьбах, и на юбилеях. Подводка: Любят ли друг друга молодые или по нужде женятся. Есть риск того, что у невесты будут холодными руки, поэтому прошу перед третьим тостом потереть рука об руку. Вроде обычная физика, а гости в ауте - как? почему? Купила в Веселой затее, В Челябинске по 90 руб., а в Магнитке у себя видела по 200. На одной свадьбе сказали, что в Сочи они в большом выборе. У меня средние, те про которые с мужским достоинством - они большие, есть ещё с лебедями внутри, а есть совсем малюсенькие.

По теме: реквизита - МНОГО!!! Хочется избавляться, да вас нашла, разве избавишься? Вот ещё и пару зонтов придется купить. Один на шатер, другой на карусель и танец с зонтом... 
Муж звукарь, я тамада, так что "хорошая китайская машина" Чери Амулет - забита под завязку, муж всерьез уговаривает купить газель... Пока воздерживаюсь, но чует сердце.....:biggrin:

----------


## Irisska

> Мало, ли для чего они ещё могут понадобиться


Да уж, был у меня один случай... Свадьбу проводила. Так вот суечусь я в банкетном зале. раскладываю свои вещички, проверяю, все ли на месте. До начала несколько минут осталось.. Смотрю, а вместо вилок одни ложки положили (плохая примета, подумала я ). Быстренько все исправили, и тут вбегает человек, который ехал первый в свадебном кортеже, и кричит, что машина из их колонны пошла на обгон, врезалась в камаз, погибли два человека: парень и девушка (близкие родственники молодых). 
Вот это была свадьба! Представьте все ревут, у невесты истерика, а мы с невозмутимым видом видом пытаемся им что-то втюхать из сценария, солисты поют..... УЖС! На всю жизнь запомнила.

----------


## skorpiosha

Дорогие форумчане!Подскажите пожалуйста как перевозите(в чем)шляпы?Каркасные,жесткие чтобы не потеряли внешний вид?никак присноровиться не могу! :Tu:

----------


## юрик71

*marisha612*,
 молодец, у меня времени не было. :flower:

----------


## Aniani

> Одно другому не мешает, однако для пИзирей существует опастность травматиЗЬмУ, ежели они будут падать на кафельный пол - приходилось пару раз дурочку ломать и танцевать со шваброй - так осветитель  увлёкся пузирьками - оно вроде бы классно, но када много - АХТУНГ!
> А однажды один ди-джей поделился опытом, как он в местном крутом ночном клЮбе смесь для пузырей варганит - разводит моющее для посуды и проверяет путем выдувания консистенцию... и на фига ему тот спц. состав?)))
> 
> Дым - весчь хорошая, ежели с фонарями и НЕ ВОНЮЧИЙ, нам однажды пытались спихнуть ТАКУЮ ГАДОСТЬ! - жЮть вонючая! - теперь каждый раз проверяем, хоть постоянный поставщик клянётся и божиться, что тока раз такой облом был... Однако пару раз видела, что находятся люди, которые и непахнущий дым не переваривают....эт смаря как запулить того газку дымового.


С дымом работаем часто. Особенно летом, ведь темнеет поздно, и сет без дыма просто не видно. Мы заранее предупреждаем, что ЛЮБОЙ дым имеет специфический запах. Если заказчик утверждает - то используем в работе. С пузырями работали несколько раз. красиво и мокро, а если на полу паркет, то и опасно могёт быть.*А непрофессиональный состав из фейри и тому подобного оставляет следы на одежде!!!!*

----------


## ИРИША

У меня две такие сумки-"побирушки":))))) Тигровой расцветки. Там "волшебный" мешок с вещами для переодевалок, ковбойские шляпы, шмотки для восточных танцев, парики, ватманы, свечи разнокалиберные... много всего:))

----------


## Dium

Если в зале нет отдельного места для багажа, как же быть??!! перед каждым конкурсом с реквизитом нырять в сумку? Не выложишь же все перед праздником....

----------


## skomorox

*Dium*,



> перед каждым конкурсом с реквизитом нырять в сумку? Не выложишь же все перед праздником....


 :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

Я самое нужное выкладываю, даже шары надуваю, но прячу в большой пакет. А в сумке лежит то, что может понадобиться, а может - нет

----------


## Марина Дудник

Подробности!!! Подходишь к шоферу который поведет автобус к месту твоего назначения, говоришь: " Дядя, нада! Скока с меня?" И добрый дядя который хочет заработать  говорит скока и когда надо встречать на том конце, ты только не забудь сказать кто встречать будет! А то кому отдавать то!:biggrin:

----------


## Елена Бекиш

Для невесты есть пара белых тапочек :) если ножки натрет...[/QUOTE]

Да-м... двояко звучит про белые тапочки-то...:frown:

----------


## Dju

Самый главный багаж, самый важный - микрофон. Выбирал мне его друг, известный музыкант нашего города. Это самый главный атрибут, а точнее партнер. 
Никаких костюмов, шляпок... максимум пакет с коробочкой, в которой мелочь: ленты, платочки, фломастеры, резиночки, ножницы, шарики.... 
Но бывали экстренные случаи, когда мне приходилось обходиться и без этого багажа...с пустыми руками. 
Не багаж делает ведущего ведущим!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Самый главный багаж, самый важный - микрофон. Выбирал мне его друг, известный музыкант нашего города. Это самый главный атрибут, а точнее партнер. 
> Никаких костюмов, шляпок... максимум пакет с коробочкой, в которой мелочь: ленты, платочки, фломастеры, резиночки, ножницы, шарики.... 
> Но бывали экстренные случаи, когда мне приходилось обходиться и без этого багажа...с пустыми руками. 
> Не багаж делает ведущего ведущим!


Молодец!

----------


## Li-ONa

> Самый главный багаж, самый важный - микрофон. Выбирал мне его друг, известный музыкант нашего города. Это самый главный атрибут, а точнее партнер. 
> Никаких костюмов, шляпок... максимум пакет с коробочкой, в которой мелочь: ленты, платочки, фломастеры, резиночки, ножницы, шарики.... 
> Но бывали экстренные случаи, когда мне приходилось обходиться и без этого багажа...с пустыми руками. 
> Не багаж делает ведущего ведущим!


Надо же:rolleyes: :flower: 
У нас огромная сумища, в которой возят товар челноки, правда не клетчатая:biggrin: , а красивой тигриной расцветки:biggrin: Плюс мы работаем с диджеем - подругой моей вместе, и живем собственно в одной квартире, так что у нас еще муз оборудование, колонки, пульт, ноуты и т.п.. хорошо из дома выносить и заносить муж мой помогает, а вот из машины в банкетный зал сами, зато после праздника всегда находятся желающие помочь отнести в авто наше "богатство" :Oj:

----------


## Dju

Неееее, Лия, не путайте, багаж диджея и богатства ведущего - разные вещи. И я бы не стала тягать такие тяжести. Здоровье пышет? Для этого у меня есть диджей.
Что касается баула.... Я работаю ведущей более 15 лет. С каждым годом сумки уменьшались и уменьшались. Теперь у них полная дистрофия.:biggrin: 
За годы работы появляются компании людей ( семейные, корпоративные), которые считают тебя семейным ведущим. И если я постоянно буду показывать им сказки и переодевать в костюмы и просить изобразить цыганочку, яблочко, лебединное озеро, танец живота им надоест. Это одна из причин, которая ставит такому методу работы минус. 
Для начала "багаж" тамаде - беда и выручка. Но со временем нужно развивать другой багаж, который не оставишь в такси, не порвешь, не сполишь. Я говорю об умении на пустом месте сделать конфетку, об умении побуждать людей к диологу, об умении пробуждать в людях желание хохмить, об умении делать "подачу" шутки, чтобы они её добивали. Бенефисы - это привилегия артиста, виртуозный ведущий, в эпицентре событий, ведя за собой толпу, умудряется остаться для компании не главнее, чем каждый из присутствующих.

----------


## Ткачев

> Не багаж делает ведущего ведущим!


привет всем ,полностью согласен.конечно не хочется обидеть тех ктов своих программах использует горы реквизита,но я лично этого не делаю,мне это просто не нарвится.я бы совсем не хотел,чтоб меня на празднике например переодевали 
во что то не мое.и когда общаюсь с потенциальным заказчиком,желающим побольше костюмов,мол это же очень весело,сразу говорю,что я этим не занимаюсь
и если вас это не устраивает есть время найти себе кого нибудь другого.

*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> Дорогие форумчане!Подскажите пожалуйста как перевозите(в чем)шляпы?Каркасные,жесткие чтобы не потеряли внешний вид?никак присноровиться не могу!


привет,все просто,нужно потратиться на круглые подарочные коробки(типа шляпных) они есть в практически любых упакцентрах или магазинах подарков.

----------


## Li-ONa

> Неееее, Лия, не путайте, багаж диджея и богатства ведущего - разные вещи. И я бы не стала тягать такие тяжести. Здоровье пышет? Для этого у меня есть диджей.


:biggrin: моя клетчатая гигантская сумка - это тока мое богатство, все диджейское в отдельном саквояже :Aga:   Но я очень-очень хочу достигнуть уровня, когда яркий праздник удастся с использованием минимума реквизита. Мне есть кчему стремиться :flower:

----------


## Маргусик

Доброго времени суток дорогие форумчане. Так как у меня пока маленький опыт только такой багаж:
шейх+ восточные для 3 девушек
цыганки
лебеди
зайцы
парики
пугачева+сердючка

----------


## Dju

> Так как у меня пока маленький опыт только такой багаж:
> шейх+ восточные для 3 девушек


А Вы планируете увеличивать опыт за счет багажа? Я желаю Вам, пока маленький опыт, остановиться....И стараться все чаще отказываться от париков, юбок и прочего бутора.

Велика Россия матушка, десятки тысяч км, сотни городов, тысячи городков......Но свадьбы, как одна: цыгане, мужики в коггодках - типа лебеди, морячки, наложницы, Сердючки, Пугачевы.........  Зачем пополнять ряды стандартного набора? Вырывайтесь из этого замкнутого круга, не ищите легких путей. Найдите свой! Или даже не расчитывайте на профессиональный рост. Искренне желаю Вам понять о чем я, и удачи!

----------


## shoymama

*Dju*,  
Дай расцелую и ручки пожму!!! 
По моему имхастому мнению (сразу говорю, а то потом обижаться будете!) костюмы для ведущего - это костыли для начинающего ходить. Научился ходить - бросай к чертовой матери (если ты настоящий ведущий и чувствуешь себя таковым). Иначе рискуешь так и проходить всю жизнь на подпорках. Да, красочно, да, ярко! Да, отвлекает чисто зрительно от каких-то косяков в ведении. Но! Ведущий все-таки должен свадьбу вести  и не превращать ее в цирковое представление. Купить тряпки и напялить из на людей - это не есть уровень квалификации. На это способен полуслепой, однорукий и хромой карлик преклонного возраста с начальным склерозом (были б деньги на костюмы). Какова в этом случае заслуга самого ведущего? в том , что он эти костюмы предоставил? В любом областном центре есть театры, филармонии, отделы культуры и прочие заведения, у которых можно взять напркат костюмы. Чуете, к чему я веду? Костюмы работают за себя сами и без нашего участия. Но тогда вполне закономерен вопрос: а нафига нам ведущий? Сами нарядимся! И правильно, между прочим, сделают. И еще дешевле выйдет... Если вы неуверены в своих силах настолько, что не можете работать без такого реквизита, если  чувствуете себя придатком к собственным костюмам, если идете на поводу у публики, испорченной такими вот ведущими, сдающими себя напркат вместе или впридачу к костюмам по сходной цене - тогда вы еще не профессионал и вам, возможно, нужно еще над собой поработать, прежде чем браться за ответственные мероприятия.
Прошу не обижаться тех, кто работает с костюмами. Я высказываю только свое мнение. Верхом профессионализма я считаю умение держать зал при помощи своих собственных способностей, а не прибегая к ярким уловкам в виде тряпок и тому подобного. Хотя и не отрицаю, что фото и видеокадры они, безусловно, украшают.
 Но в таком случае за них в первую очередь должны ратовать не мы, а операторы.
 Сама прибегаю порой к использованию костюмов, не буду лукавить. Но если по дороге на работу у меня отнимут или украдут сумку с реквизитом (Да хай пропадает, надоела - сил нет!!!), то на празднике это ни коем образом не отразится, уверяю вас! Вот если потеряю флешку - это да, :Jopa: . Да и то...

Думаю, что как настоящая женщина из ничего может сотворить скандал (ну и прочее, типа салата или шляпки), так и настоящий ведущий должен УМЕТЬ СОТВОРИТЬ из ничего - ПРАЗДНИК, даже не имея под рукой подручных материалов. Здесь главное - жедание его творить.  Поэтому не важно, с чем работает ведущий (иногда и старый материал может выглядеть свежо и нарядно),  а *КАК*!!!

----------


## Курица

> Думаю, что как настоящая женщина из ничего может сотворить скандал (ну и прочее, типа салата или шляпки), так и настоящий ведущий должен УМЕТЬ СОТВОРИТЬ из ничего - ПРАЗДНИК, даже не имея под рукой подручных материалов. Здесь главное - жедание его творить.  Поэтому не важно, с чем работает ведущий (иногда и старый материал может выглядеть свежо и нарядно),  а КАК!!!


Ты абсолютно права,Оль!
Но это- когда тамада уже на "пятом курсе" Университета Праздниковедения учится, да с красным дипломом...:biggrin: :Aga: 

А если кто только-только на первый поступил курс, или вообще- "абитура", так тем кааааким далеким кажется тот миг, когда 



> если по дороге на работу у меня отнимут или украдут сумку с реквизитом (Да хай пропадает, надоела - сил нет!!!), то на празднике это ни коем образом не отразится, уверяю вас!


Поэтому-удачи, как Саша говорил (и Хде ш он, Свингинг, наш друг любезный-то запропастилси???)
и первокурсницам, и дипломницам, и тем, что пока в академке...:wink:
Дорогу осилит идущий!

----------


## Lizaele

Несогласная я! Праздник должен быть ярким! Музыка, свет, цвет - все помогает сотворить праздничную атмосферу. И если есть классные костюмы, да к месту, да с использованием на 100% - честь и хвала! Вспоминаю летнюю тамадею. Самое яркое впечатление - когда надела шикарный парик, красивую шляпу, боа из перьев - это же кайф! И получила массу удовольствия от участия в конкурсе. Конечно, когда костюм хреновенький или давно уже не новенький, и одевается без смысла, просто шоб було, тогда ...

----------


## shoymama

Это еще хорошо, если "шоб було" , а то еще: "Что я зря его тащила?".
Я не призываю немедленно бросить костюмы и идти работать с голыми руками. Но попробуйте воспринимать их как надувной матрас, при условии, что вы умеете (не умеете, умеете, но не очень , плавать) Лучший вариант - и плавать уметь , и матрас иметь и  пользоваться и умением и "имением" по ситуации и быть от этой ситуации вполне независимым . Думаю, так будет правильно.

И уж во всяком случае, не выстраивать программу под костюмы, их наличие или отсутствие. Пусть они все-таки будут дополнением к ведущему, а не наоборот!

----------


## Гвиола

У нас есть одна дама, костюмов целая отдельная комната. И всё шьет и шьет. Только уже фотографы и операторы начали ржач между собой. Достала всех этими костюмами. И в дело и без дела! Но костюмы красивые. А праздника всё одно....пшик. Ну,хочут люди разнообразия! У меня на днюхе мои стали весь гардероб творческай перешныривать,одевались как могли. Ржали! Только я поняла,что это всё от отсутствия программы.
А новичкам творческих,как грится, успехов!

----------


## shoymama

Правильно, раньше, когда дядька с рыпухой по свадьбам ходил, воровали невесту и туфлю, чтоб пустоту хоть чем заполнить, сидеть - то все время надоедает, да и прыгать - тоже. А тут  разнообразие. А теперь если людям скучно, они не только воруют, но и нарядок требуют, потому как про них знают, а про другие варианты - нет... А некоторым того и надо (тьфу, тьфу, не всем!) ,- хороший повод потянуть время

----------


## черника

Оль, под каждым твоим словом подписываюсь мильён раз! Мне недавно тут тетенька одна позвонила, праздника хотела. Когда узнала, что я работаю без костюмов, говорит:" А ЧТО ЖЕ ВЫ ТОГДА ДЕЛАТЬ БУДЕТЕ?" Я не стала ей доказывать, что не верблюд, так как условия работы меня не прельстили, но ещё долго возмущалась сама с собой по поводу её такого отношения к нашей работе, ну да фиг с ней.
Я, конечно, тоже глядя на классные фотки на форуме, облизываюсь на некоторые вещи, но.... придерживаюсь твоего мнения, что способна сделать праздник и без карнавала.

----------


## Эдель

[QUOTE=shoymama;2530316]*Dju*,  
  Костюмы работают за себя сами и без нашего участия. Но тогда вполне закономерен вопрос: а нафига нам ведущий?  Верхом профессионализма я считаю умение держать зал при помощи своих собственных способностей, а не прибегая к ярким уловкам в виде тряпок и тому подобного.


 Позвольте не согласиться. Ведущий грамотно ведет застолье (естественно без костюмов), а это большая часть программы. Именно в грамотной организации самого мероприятия и проведении его застольной части заключается профессиональная работа тамады, сюда и относится Ваша фраза "держать зал". Костюмы же используются во время танцевального отделения и они здесь (профессионализм ведущего)не причем. И используют их не в качестве ярких уловок или цирка, а в качестве шоу. Не у всех есть возможность или желание (в силу возраста), танцевать или учавствовать в активных конкурсах, такие люди не должны скучать, они получают удовольствие зритеньно. Сколько людей, столько же и вкусов (кто- то на банкете получает удовольствие слушая тамаду и активно учавствуя в конкурсах, кто -то от общения друг с другом, кто- то любит танцевать, кто- то наблюдать, а кто - то переодеваться в костюмы и беситься), и профессионализм тамады заключается в удовлетворении всех этих вкусов, а не в навязывании своего собственного. 
От себя. Я предпочитаю работать без костюмов, но желающих почему-то нет. Все кто приходит, просят как можно больше костюмов. И что прикажете  выставлять их за дверь со словами да вы не понимаете костюмы- это не интересно и не профессионально,  и вообще у вас дурной вкус. Это праздник молодых, и какам он будет решаит им.

----------


## shoymama

> профессионализм тамады заключается в удовлетворении *всех* этих вкусов, а не в навязывании своего собственного.


Соглашусь, но лишь отчасти: удовлетворением *абсолютно всех* вкусов заниматься не стану. Просто потому, что не у всех вкус хороший. И на пресловутые яйца в штанах скажу однозначное "НЕТ!" А чтобы избежать таких предложенийй *НА* свадьбе, стараюсь присмотреться к заказчикам *ДО*.
По поводу костюмов можно спорить сколько угодно долго и спор этот не закончится ни чем. Это все - на любителя. Кто -то любит театр, а кто-то - цирк. А кому-то вообще нужна тихая пещера. 
Все ведущие разные и каждый строит программу сообразно своим вкусаи и предпочтениям. Зато у заказчика есть выбор.

----------


## Елена Дианова

Бывает веду праздники и без костюмов, но беру костюмы всегда. И более того, со мной всегда ездит костюмер, который отвечает за то, чтобы гостей вовремя и ненавязчиво переодеть, все костюмы потом собрать, аккуратно сложить. Она же все костюмы и шьет. И вообше всем реквизитом занимается отдельный человек:smile:
Вообщем мне очень повезло, я крайне довольна такой организацией вопроса с костюмами и реквизитом. Тем более что костюмер это моя родная сестра, с которой мы понимаем друг друга с полувздоха.

----------


## Dju

> Несогласная я! Праздник должен быть ярким!


В чем его яркость? Парики с чужой головы и трусы с чужой попы? 
Или в том, что у молодоженов свадьба такая же , как в прошлом году у их друзей? Это яркость?
Все чаще приходят заказчики и умоляюще спрашивают: "Вы не будете нас переодевать? Мы уже на пяти ( трех, четырех) свадьбах у друзей гуляли, везде одно и то же - оденут костюмы и плясать заставят. Не хотим, чтобы и мы до кучи были!":frown:




> Но это- когда тамада уже на "пятом курсе" Университета Праздниковедения учится


........
Мы начинали работать в середине 90х. У нас реально ничего не было..... Мы работали на голом энтузазизме. Вспоминали студенческие капустники, КВНы, педотряды. Переделывали детские игры, адаптируя для взрослых. У нас даже книжек подобие "свадьба от А до Я" не было.... Это наше поколение от безысходности переделывало песни, шило костюмы...и искало минимальные зацепки, чтоб придумать еще хоть что-нибудь инересное. 

Кто сейчас помнит откуда пошли ползунки на гадание? :wink:Вспомнят только те, кто начинал в то время. Это Якубович на Поле Чудес задал вопрос: Какой предмет использовали на Руси во время свадьбы, для того, чтобы узнать пол первенца. Вся страна тогда упоительно развлекала себя игрой, и только такие долбанутые, как мы, быстро уловили, как эту фишку использовать в своих целях. На следующей же свадьбе у меня были ползунки с ленточками. И когда я сейчас на тусовках слышу, что кто-то, расфуфыря хвост, утверждает, что это он придумал, а потом у него эту фишку украли, мне смешно. Мне смешно, когда молоденькая тамадушечка зачитывает стишочки, которые придумали еще наши родители....Мне смешно, когда тамады читают наказы, указы, приказы, и другую хрень, написанную 20-30 лет назад.... Мне смешно, когда на каждой свадьбе вновь и вновь тянут то, что придумывалось в Совдепии.... Нафталином пахнет!!!

А что сейчас? "Тамадеи" тебе, встречи, курсы, тусовки, форумы, выставки, фестивали.....Журналы, книги.... Да оторви ты   :Jopa:  от дивана....:mad: Иди учись, набирайся, впитывай как губка? Дорого? А за просто так даже чирий на то самое место, приклеенное к дивану, не сядет!

Ты ведущий? А ведет человек, который интересен народу. Самообразование каждодневное, ежечасное! Всегда быть в тонусе! Уметь подхватить любую тему: и за политику, и за футбол( будь он неладен).....с медиками о медицине, с физиками о колайдере (опять будь он неладен)...с женщинами - все мужики сво и носить нечего, с мужиками - за пиво и про баб... :Ok:  И поэты поподаются и философы....
Трудно? А ведущий - это образ жизни! И за костюмами не на долго спрячешься.

----------


## Ясмин

> Все чаще приходят заказчики и умоляюще спрашивают: "Вы не будете нас переодевать?":frown:


Вот киевские мои клиенты именно так и говорили. А в Мариуполе разговор начинается с вопроса: "Какие у вас есть костюмы?" А у меня никаких. И не объяснить, что весело и интересно может быть и без них. Поэтому и круг клиентов узок донельзя.

----------


## Маргусик

Да может дело и не в костюмах, при всем они и самой надоедают,но ........... Влюбом случае спасибо всем за мнение и совет. Будем учиться))))))

----------


## лана 9

Конечно же можно обойтись и без костюмов и проще и возиться не надо, стирай, гладь, шей, деньги трать. Но шоу как говорят должно состояться при любой погоде. Поэтому хотя бы  элементы костюмов ,а то и костюмы на отдельные номера всегда ношу с собой.Да и на мероприятиях  всегда ярче смотрится - и если ирры с элементами театрализации.то гостям гораздо проще в роль войти.Так что не обойтись

----------


## tenden

> В чем его яркость? Парики с чужой головы и трусы с чужой попы?


 Ой и меня тоже самое стало напрягать! На себя прикидываю мне бы напялили!
А потом... таскаешь эти сумки!:eek: 
И мне вдвойне сложно, я свою публику разбаловала, так они привыкли теперь праздника, шоу им хочется! А мне бы, что -нибудь поумиротворённей! Медленно от шика переходим к минимизации реквизита!

----------


## КартинкаИр

Хочу поделиться радостью! Я уверенна на все 200% что все многие учасники форума болеют разными класными паричками, костюмчиками и т.д......
Так вот у нас на рынке на одной из точек СЕКЕНДА, девчонка попривозила разные детские и взрослые карнавальные штучки. И я туда вот уже 3 день бегаю....,  так как через день новенькое подкладывает...
Вообщем сегодня для мексиканца, индейца, короля , клоунские комбинизоны взяла.!!! ЦЕНА смешная - от 10 до -30 грн одна вещь, а шляпки от 5 до 20 грн....  но у меня с Проказдника много, поэтому шляпки беру необычные...., а ПАРИКИ - вообще атас есть прям с натуральных волос по 30 грн..... , ВООБЩЕМ всего хочется.... А еще задумываюсь об открытии агенства по детским праздникам, так вообще все бы закупила, но хотя и недорого, все же деньги....

Хочу посоветоваться есть костют БАНАНА ( такое цельное, подклада как-бы паралон.... + шапочка) - за 60 грн..... ВОТ думаю, взять или нет, для детских понятно можно героем выйти..., для игрового момента, а вот на взрослые праздники КАК и для чего исользовать...? Для поздравления фруктоа...., так всего лишь один... Вообщем думаю нужен ли он мне? ПОСОВЕТУЙТЕ!!!

----------


## Ткачев

> "Какие у вас есть костюмы?" А у меня никаких.


и у меня никаких,и клиент тоже такой попадается,но я тем не мение сразу говорю,что с костюмами не работаю,потому как:


> Парики с чужой головы и трусы с чужой попы


я бы сам не надел и другим предлагать не собираюсь.а то что клиента меньше не беда,надо стремиться к лучшему,а не к балагану(прошу прощения у тех кто использует костюмы,это камень не в ваш огород)просто от этого нужно уходить,а не цепляться как за соломинку,вроде как идет хорошо,поэтому расстаться жалко.вот.

*Добавлено через 30 секунд*
и народ к нам потянется!:)

----------


## Вера Чурикова

Мы тоже сразу заказчику говорим, что с костюмами не работаем, но если среди гостей есть любители переодеваться, то они сами свои костюмы приносят и для себя и для своих знакомых, которые тоже это дело любят, но, повторю, по предварительной договоренности. На корпоративе новогоднем опять же все игровые моменты лучше проходят с элементами костюмов и разными новогодними штучками.

----------


## skorpiosha

:smile:Сколько людей,столько и мнений...Мне может и не повезло,но я без костюмов ровела только одно мероприятие-золотую свадьбу(по просьбе заказчика.Я считаю ни сколько не сложнее,чем с костюмами,удобнее и напрягаться не надо!ни финансово ни творчески.чтож так хорошие костюмы не любить?Это всегда красиво!А тамаде,которая у нас без костюмов работает я ни одного закза не скинула-не хотят!Да и костюмы выбирают те у кого понравится,а работаем так же и конкурсы без реквизита ,и тосты ,и за столом игры,еще и переодеваем!
Трудно? А ведущий - это образ жизни! И за костюмами не на долго спрячешься.:smile:а за костюмами никто и не прячется,а постоянно с ними работает!Тем более ни у каждого есть финансы заказать шоу программу!
__________________

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
А видеооператоры говорят,чтож снимать то?должны мы все уметь и с костюмами работать и без!

----------


## Kaplya neba

А я работаю и с костюмами, и без них. Иногда они оказываются не нужны, а иногда служат палочкой-выручалочкой - все зависит от публики на самом деле. На юбилеи практически никогда не беру костюмы, на свадебные годовщины - тоже. На новогодние корпоративы - да, на свадьбу - по желанию заказчика. На детские праздники шикарно всегда идет карнавальный мешочек с элементами костюмов. 
Но вожу с собой такие элементы костюмов я практически всегда... 
Да, возможно, я еще не настолько профессионал, чтоб совершенно отказаться от костюмов. Но с другой стороны - если клиент просит, то почему бы и нет?

----------


## noroha

Я работаю ведущим на праздниках около 3-4 лет.И уже сейчас понимаю , что всё зависит от заказчика и поэтому костюмы они есть , они были и они будут . А самое главное что бы они были у нас и в большом асортименте , и тогда мы можем удивлять всех своей универсальностью . А поверте те кто видели вас без костюмов , а потм с костюмами , будут только удивлены и пошлют вам респект, мол ну вы профи , и так можете и так .

----------


## Natasha21

Я бы тоже с удовольствием отказалась от костюмов, но в нашем городе это дело пользуется спросом. Есть ведущая, которая таскает по 7 огромных сумок с костюмами. Кто был на её свадьбе потом с ужасом рассказывают, как они весь вечер бегали в костюмах , не позавидуешь. И что самое  обидное денег за это берёт раза в 2 больше, чем остальные ведущие. А без костюмов работают в основном мужчины, и звёзды местные-ведущие радио и телевидения.
Лично у меня всего одна сумка. ТАК, ЧТОБЫ БЫЛО. Переодеваю только мужчин в горцев, кан-кан, теперь ещё и гарем, пока без султана. Да, ещё делаю шоу бывших подружек жениха . И этого более чем достатачно!!!!

----------


## ЛиСС

Работаю с костюмами: и сама переодеваюсь (в зависимости от тематики), и гостей переодеваю.
костюмы (карты, королевский, ангелы и др.)
разное для конкурсов (резинки, чупа-чупсы, шарики, конфетти, сберкнижку большую с карманчиками на что деньги вкладывают и др.)
клипборды, сценарий (основу всегда пишу заново), основные блоки, слова на раздачу, ручки, карандаши
флэшку

----------


## веруния

У меня есть один знакомый тамада.Раньше он возил на свадьбу костюмы для проведения сказки собственного сочинения.Сейчас он не берёт никаких костюмов, свадьбы у него всегда проходят на ура.Я поняла,что свадьба зависит НЕ от количества атрибутов,А от самого ведущего,от его умения подать себя

----------


## Курица

> Хочу предложить тему – кто что берет с собой, отправляясь на мероприятие. Считаю, что она будет полезной всем – рассказывая, мы будем затрагивать разные моменты – тут читающий себе почерпнет полезную информацию, чтобы не изобретать велосипед, тут , коснувшись каких-то моментов, мы сможем вычленить самые, на УРА идущие, конкурсы и игры, а также всякие неожиданные моменты, имеющие место быть на любом торжестве. Если поддержите, то я начну.


_Процитированный пост писался  15.06.2008, 12:22_

Боже, КАК ДАВНО это было...время, когда я писала первый пост этой темки, давно кануло в прошлое...много чего изменилось и во мне, и в подаче материала, и в "багаже ведущего"-и всё благодаря нашему Форуму!
Темку вынесла в этот подраздел для того, чтоб новичкам можно было нв себя примерить тот багаж, который имеют наши форумчане и читать на форуме посты ТЕХ ведущих (во всяком случае, больше обращать внимание на тех, кто, подобно им, либо сторонник множества костюмов, либо-приверженец стендапа(разговорного жанра) ...

Поддержите темку!

----------


## Гвиола

А я мечтаю,когда -нибудь прийти на работу только с одним микрофоном. Пока не получается. Хожу с пакетом,в котором: папка-сценарий-план(на всякий случай),парики,гитары и так по мелочевке. А раньше как челнок,с двумя китайскими сумками,потом это всё разобрать,перестирать,подшить,погладить!!! Вспоминаю с содроганием.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Не смотря на то, что  переодеваю на банкетах очень мало, 2 китайских баула таскаю все равно.... В одном - восточный блок: Костюм аниматора занимает две трети её, и одну треть, гарем. Во второй - мелочевка, ползунки, маски, шляпки, гитары, балкон, море с пиратами.... А на юбилеи - во второй сумке мои костюмы - (я работаю образы)и мелочевка типа шляп и гитар... Вот и получается те же 2-3 баула, только более легкие.

----------


## Ильич

> Сейчас он не берёт никаких костюмов, свадьбы у него всегда проходят на ура.Я поняла,что свадьба зависит НЕ от количества атрибутов


Я тоже очень не люблю костюмы!
НО!
Оптимистка меня сразила одним аргументом - костюмы это *зрелищно*. Впоследствии на фото это здорово смотрится. Да это так.
Вывод нужны некие яркие пятна. 
Я применяю элементы костюмирования  - парики шляпы надувные атрибуты не тяжело и ярко.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Заметила, что у меня всё меньше становится груз, который на банкеты вожу. Вчера поехали на корпоратив - и дочка спросила: И это всё?. А я даже из того что брала, не всё использовала.

----------


## Ильич

> Что касается баула.... Я работаю ведущей более 15 лет. С каждым годом сумки уменьшались и уменьшались. Теперь у них полная дистрофия. 
> За годы работы появляются компании людей ( семейные, корпоративные), которые считают тебя семейным ведущим. И если я постоянно буду показывать им сказки и переодевать в костюмы и просить изобразить цыганочку, яблочко, лебединное озеро, танец живота им надоест. Это одна из причин, которая ставит такому методу работы минус. 
> Для начала "багаж" тамаде - беда и выручка. Но со временем нужно развивать другой багаж, который не оставишь в такси, не порвешь, не сполишь. Я говорю об умении на пустом месте сделать конфетку, об умении побуждать людей к диологу, об умении пробуждать в людях желание хохмить, об умении делать "подачу" шутки, чтобы они её добивали. Бенефисы - это привилегия артиста, виртуозный ведущий, в эпицентре событий, ведя за собой толпу, умудряется остаться для компании не главнее, чем каждый из присутствующих.


Аплодирую стоя!!!!!

----------


## Ksyusha S

> У меня есть один знакомый тамада.Раньше он возил на свадьбу костюмы для проведения сказки собственного сочинения.Сейчас он не берёт никаких костюмов, свадьбы у него всегда проходят на ура.Я поняла,что свадьба зависит НЕ от количества атрибутов,А от самого ведущего,от его умения подать себя


Как хочется побывать на свадьбе у такого ведущего в качестве гостя!!!! Просто те два раза, когда я была у таких ведущих, честно говоря, где-то через час они нас, гостей, утомили своими разговорами.И если в начале свадьбы гости прислушивались, вникали в то, что говорит ведущий, то потом....  :Ha: 
Я преклоняюсь перед профессионалами, которые умеют бержать публику без всякого антуража!!!!!! Сама так пока не умею, поэтому использую костюмы и элементы костюмов, хотя всё чаще стала замечать, что очень многое из взятого(костюмов) так и остаётся незадействованным. Но здесь многое зависит от компании.
Как говорится, Учиться, учиться и ещё раз.....

----------


## ulius

Все приходит с опытом. Сначала был страх и волнение, потом  появился кураж. Действительно, когда только делала  первые шаги,  сложно  было с ощущением времени на свадьбе,  хотелось   опережать события, боялась, что не услышат, не будут слушать,  желание забить  конкурсами,викторинами  паузы.  Правда никогда  не читала  дипломы, паспорта и прочее.  Костюмы для переодевания появились не сразу. В данный момент использую, но по просьбе.  Костюмы непременно чистые, чтобы  участники чувствовали запах стирального порошка, а не чужого тела.  Никогда не раздеваю, все костюмы  поверх  одежды.  Не использую  предметы нижнего белья ни в каком виде. 

 Свадьбы разные.  Багаж зависит от предварительной договоренности с молодоженами. Если  при встрече звучит вопрос " А конкурсы будут ? А много ?  А весело ?  Собираю на свадьбу сумку с атрибутикой, включая костюмы. 

Мой любимый багаж :  микрофон,  папка со списком-резюме о каждом госте,  игрой-викториной  "Замечательные события из жизни пары",  фотопрезентация  молодоженов,  2 пары туфлей. Начинаю на высоком, примерно через 3 часа   перехожу на средний каблук, дежурные призы на случай, если  молодожены забыли свои.

----------


## Пухляш

Восхищаюсь профессионалами, которые умеют работать без реквизита. :Ok: 
Сама пока не достигла такого уровня, поэтому...как и многие таскаю баулы.:frown:
В своих программах обязательно использую различные образы, перевоплощаюсь. А поскольку еще сама пою и чуть-чуть танцую, вариаций множество. Такой маскарад дает возможность расшевелить любую публику.

----------


## ноздрина ира

я тоже начинала с одного чемоданчика, но со временем стало ясно, что этого багажа не вполне достаточно. хотя не весь арсенал годится. Ведь свадьба свадьбе - рознь. Попадаются очень подвижные ребята, они и переодеться не прочь и похохмить, а главное - какие потом на память фотографии! Красота!
сама переодеваюсь очень мало. Редко на свадьбах, чаще на юобилеях, всегда и в разные персонажи - на Новый год.
но заметила, что как бы мы не наряжались, ВСЕ РАВНО народ тащится от своих, а не от нас. Увидят, например, свою соседку или соседа в необычном наряде и смеются. 
А потом, если самой много раз переодеваться, то как же прическа? тамада должна выглядеть всегда хорошо, чтобы не было у людей отторжения.
поэтому чаще всего я использую элементы костюмов, наиболее яркие и запоминающиеся, чтобы народ повеселить.

----------


## Ирида

Когда я только начинала, о костюмах никто и не слышал, а свадьбы проходили на "Ура!"По 2-3 дня веселили публику без какого-либо реквизита( не считая передевалок с родителями на 2 день свадьбы).  Все строилось на обрядах. интерактиве, конкурсной программе, даже музыкалки. типа"Угадай мелодию" или "Мысли" еще и в помине не было. Но время шло...и все чаще клиенты с восторгом стали рассказывать о костюмированных праздниках. на которых они были в больших городах. Вообще в первый раз о передевалках. причем из числа гостей я услышала и увидела на кассете. которую привезли знакомые из Германии. Это действительно было классное и веселое зрелище...И я загорелась, стала тратить кучу денег на костюмы, на их пошив, и.т.д. Правильно, гласит мудрость: "Людям нужно хлеба и зрелищ". И со временем мой багаж стал состоять из 5 баулов. которыми я очень гордилась.Чего там только не было... Но вскоре это меня тоже стало напрягать, да и некоторых клиентов тоже. Правильно пишут некоторые из форумчан, что есть масса ведущих, особенно мужчины, которые чудесно обходяться списком гостей и ручкой и все проходит  здорово. Но мы все абсолютно разные, у каждого своя манера ведения и свои фишки. как у артистов. Кто-то  только говорит и так заводит публику...А другие-это костюмированные супер-шоу, и тоже все супер. Я просто делаю  так, при встрече с клиентом спрашиваю его. каким он видит свой праздник. показываю видео-фото с костюмами. Если клиент считает. что ему костюмы не нужны. у него свои вкусы. контингент гостей. то я их не беру и все чудесно получается и без них. никто не страдает. А, если, конечно, клиент не "мыслит" своего торжества без костюмирования. то приходится брать. Понятно, что все мы стараемся для тех людей,которые приглашают нас провести свой праздник, доверяют нам свое настроение, свою радость. Ведь для нас -это  уже 350-е торжество, а для них единственное и неповторимое... Поэтому, я думаю, уважаемые коллеги, что все вы, с костюмами или без них, несете людям праздник и делаете это с большим удовольствием!

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

Наконец-то я проштудировала эту темку! :redface: Сколько людей столько и мнений. Стала анализировать, а как у меня. Начинала с одного небольшого пакетика, потом дошла до 2-3 баулов, а теперь каждый раз собираяь на мероприятие провожу "чистку": так  - это все равно лежит мертвым капиталом, это не буду, это не хочу, вот это не рпигодиться, а это вообще заменю другим более простым... Получилось таким образом, что у меня само собой реквизи уменьшился почти в три раза!:eek: Вместо переодевалок беру только яркие элементы: шляпки, ободки, смешные очки, боа. Вроде и не костюм а смотрится ярко. И самый необходимый реквизит по намеченным конкурсам. Единственное без чего точно не могу обойтись - так это без волшебного редикюльчика, где всякие резиночки, жетончики, шарики, ленточки. Если решаюсь на какое нибудь переодевание, то ограничиваюь 1-2 за вечер, считаю что больше - уже перебор, так как программа должна быть разнообразной. Вы же не будете на вечере делать 2 театра экспромта, или 2 конкурса за вечер с резинками, или "Чтение мыслей", а потом "Диагноз", а потом еще добить угадай фразу из фильма и т. д.  Так же считаю и скостюмами ну сделали сюрпризный момент, ну переоделись (по желанию клиента!!), и достаточно ведь празник не резиновый и так много всего чем хочется порадовать и гостям хорошо не одно и тоже и весело и  разнообразно. Это мое ИМХО...
 :Ok:  :041: 

Ираида хорошо сказала: уважаемые коллеги,  все вы, с костюмами или без них, несете людям праздник и делаете это с большим удовольствием!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LUSSI V

:eek:Да, действитель, сколько людей, столько и мнений. Я не могу похвастаться, что сделаю все на зрелищно и феерично, только сама. Клиенты не особенно хотят потратиться на шоу-балет или парадиста и ну и т.д. А весь вечер на арене только Я. Так вот я пока еще остаюсь при мнении, что костюмы необходимы. Согласно что все должно быть дозированно, публика соответсвующая, бесполезно переодевать аморфных гостей. Переодевание само по себе, это всегда импровиз, одни и те же костюмы используются  вразных ситуациях. Конечно костюмы не совершенны, сами шъем. но очень стараемся. Ну а из опыта, последнее время я костюмы никому не навязываю, а при встрече всегда спрашивают о их наличии, вот и приходится таскать  пока еще только 2 больших и один маленький баул.
Вот если бы мастер класс нам бы провели мастера!! 
Давайте вместе поразмыслим, как еще можно применить наш багаж?

----------


## Пухляш

С реквизитом существует много всяких трудностей. Те, кто использует переодевалки меня поймут. Всю эту кучу-малу надо почистить и перегладить, где-то подшить и подклеить, парики и прочую атрибутику продезинфицировать. Мороки много! :frown: А если мероприятия два дня подряд, вместо того, чтобы отдохнуть перед следующим торжеством, убиваешь время на приведение в порядок костюмов. А самое кошмарное для меня, когда приезжаешь со свадьбы, которая проводится где-нибудь в столовой (естественно отдельных комнат для переодеваний тебе предоставить не могут за их отсутствием, поэтому приходится обходится самим помещением кухни или мойки), а все костюмы насквозь пропитаны столовскими запахами! Ужас! Выветрить из тех костюмов, которые не стираются очень часто, весьма проблематично.
В общем, минусы очевидны, но при всем этом в ближайшем будущем отказываться от своего багажа не собираюсь. Уж очень нравится мне тот эффект, который имеют костюмированные выступления! :Ok:

----------


## Именинка

У меня с собой тоже большая дорожная сумка.В ней костюмы для сказочных персонажей.В последнее время еще добавились боксерские перчатки.Здесь, на форуме заимствовала конкурс, к сожалению, не помню имени автора.Но идет  "на ура."Носить все это не очень удобно, но когда видишь реакцию людей, то понимаешь, что не зря надрывался.

----------


## Natali_T

> А самое кошмарное для меня, когда приезжаешь со свадьбы, которая проводится где-нибудь в столовой (естественно отдельных комнат для переодеваний тебе предоставить не могут за их отсутствием, поэтому приходится обходится самим помещением кухни или мойки), а все костюмы насквозь пропитаны столовскими запахами! Ужас!


согласна полностью!




> У меня с собой тоже большая дорожная сумка


у меня две, а то и три + арки и ростовая кукла Сердце
При этом я не очень люблю переодевалки, особенно массовые, времени занимают много... я бы лучше за это время провела две-три подвижные игры или организовала массовый танец.
Но... народ требует...приходится соответствовать.
Хотя знаю ведущих у которых супер-костюмированные праздники, но если убрать эту зрелищность... больше ничего и нет

----------


## ноздрина ира

я тоже хочу сказать Ираиде большое спасибо за ее слова. Действительно, мы все несем огромную ответственность за тот вечер, на который нас пригласили быть ведущими, ведь для них и 25, и 55 больше не повторится, а если мы не сможем провести красиво этот вечер, то именно эти воспоминания останутся у человека на всю жизнь!
а насчет костюмов скажу следующее: мы их берем с собой всегда, даже НЕЗАВИСИМО от желания клиента. Моя личная практика показывает, что не всегда нужно идти на поводу у виновников торжества. Да, они не хотят, чтобы у них на вечере проводился именно этот конкурс, или костюмчики, а начинается торжество, мы своим хозяйским оком оглядели людей и поняли, что НАДО проводить именно то, о чем заранее договаривались с клиентом не брать. Начинаешь осторожно подводить к этому, и если видишь, что народ ведется и нет ни у кого отторжения - вперед! и с песней!
потом сам же юбиляр или молодожены подойдут и скажут:как здорово было!
у меня очень часто возникают такие ситуации и думаю по причине того, что когда мы договариваемся с клиентом, он обговаривает ситуацию со своей точки зрения, а мы-то с вами, уважаемые ведущие, просто обязаны видеть со всех сторон, учитывая мнение каждого, вот почему и возникает такое несоответствие иногда.

----------


## Larisa_bk

Всем привет!  Я тоже вожу с собой костюмы. Я думаю,что  они помогают сделать праздник ярким и запоминающимся. И дело не  в том, что нужно забить время,  или скрыть свой непрофессионализм или неопытность. Просто перевоплощаясь, человек получает такой адреналин! проходит время и многое забывается, но себя любимых и тот адреналин в крови мы запоминаем. Я очень люблю театрализованные действа.
 Но я согласна, что нельзя мероприятие перегружать костюмами, иногда достаточно только элементы, иногда полностью  без костюмов. Это по ситуации. И с костюмами работать никак не легче, чем без них. (я в смысле проведения, а не ухода за реквизитом). Ведь, как правило,  костюмы мы задействуем в каких-то сценках, сказках. А они ведь "постановочные". Людям объясняешь, подсказываешь, показываешь как.  Но я лично никогда не приглашаю вслепую, только добровольцев.  А иногда просто элементы костюмов и инсценировка песен. Людям нравится. 
Была как-то на свадьбе в Самаре, вел мужчина, стендапил. Но было не очень весело. И возможно какие-то элементы театрализации привнесли бы в этот праздник изюминку.  Но это мое личное мнение.

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

Как мне кажется, всё очень идивидуально. Я всегда стараюсь быть готовой к разным стилям праздика, к разной компании, к разному "виду отдыха" гостей. Кто-то любит широкое гуляние, а кто-то и вечер-прием. Главное понять ожидания заказчиков, учесть их пожелания, понять что за публика приглашена, ведь бывает и смешение вкусов на торжестве, и здесь главное провести золотую середину, чтобы вкусить праздник могли все участники, и не переборщить, не смутить ни тех, ни других. Это касается и костюмов,(где-то можно обойтись только красочными костюмными элементами, яркими атрибутами), музыкальный, танцевальный,песенный репертуар, конечно продумать конкурсно-иговую программу. И всегда в рукаве иметь козырь и для тех и для других. :wink:

----------


## веруния

:Ok: 


> Я тоже очень не люблю костюмы!
> НО!
> Оптимистка меня сразила одним аргументом - костюмы это *зрелищно*. Впоследствии на фото это здорово смотрится. Да это так.
> Вывод нужны некие яркие пятна. 
> Я применяю элементы костюмирования  - парики шляпы надувные атрибуты не тяжело и ярко.


СПАСИБО ЗА СОВЕТ НАСЧЁТ ЯРКИХ ПЯТЕН! :Ok:

----------


## Батарейкин

Спасибо за тему! 
я не вожу с собой костюмы - стараемся проводить свадьбу без переодевалок - провожу в основном конкурсы, которые не требуют реквизита!! ВОТ ТАК)

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

я всенгда вожу с собой костюмы разные бывает весь вечер за мной бегают давай еще в кого-нибудь на этот случай всегда выручают "фабрика звезд" 3 веселенькие тетки и сверху одежды мини-юбки и какой-нибудь парик.- рассколбассс! все давольны и ты в работе!. Сейчас перешила сарафаны русские из жатки партьерной дешево, красиво, ЛЕГКО и НЕ МНЕТСЯ. смотриться ярко. сейчас дошиваю цыганку старая весит килограмма 2 (расшивала манистами, шила из шелка и саржи). мнется жутко. нынешняя юбка в 3 раза шире и в 5 раз легче и сворачивается в маленький кулечек. то что касаемо конкурсов всегда с собой в  дорожной косметичке шарики, насос ручной,спички, карандаши (часто провожу конкурс, который забраковали здесь на сайте но у меня всегда его весело воспринимают), скрепки, 4 шейных платка, муляжные деньги, ленты разные и узкие и широкие, наборы резинок на стриптиз (про который писала Ёжик), 4 джинсовых ремня, 1 кг сушек они у меня уже 2-ой год уже совсем сухие.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> я не вожу с собой костюмы - стараемся проводить свадьбу без переодевалок - провожу в основном конкурсы, которые не требуют реквизита!! ВОТ ТАК)


 можно узнать несколько игр без реквизита у меня от силы 1- статуя любви.

----------


## Натуля

Да действительно, как я почитала, багаж у ведущих не малый. А мне немного повезло... Костюмов у меня нет (хотя очень хочеться), видела как знакомая юбилей вела с переодеваниями...все лежали от смеха, и я в том числе. Вожу с собой: сценарий и все атрибуты для конкурсов. Для проведения праздника мне хватает игр и конкурсов без реквизита. Ну и конечно же веселая музыка и танцы. Свадьбы и юбилеи проходят весело и оживленно, все довольны и счастливы.

----------


## Совмари

а у нас так,даже если ты гениальный ведущий, без переодеваний никуда, так как каждый звонок начинается, чуть ли не со словами: "А костюмы у вас есть?"...
да, есть... целая китайская сумка...
подруга ведущая как-то посоветовала брать пакеты..
сколько комплектов, столько и пакетов..
она делает так
но я так не могу, так как ,обязатаельно, потеряю пакет
я так то рассеянная, а рассеянная - уставшая,это вообще ужас


еще, помимо костюмов, в сумке, постоянно стаховка, ведь,как клиента не проси, всяко, что нибудь,да забудет купить...
так что лежат и ватманы и шарики и конфеты для игрв

----------


## Курица

Уважаемые форумчане, "потерявшие " посты свои и Ильича о конкурсах без реквизита!
Ищите их в одноименной темке - тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=60530&page=42

Здесь рассказываем о том, ЧТО лежит в БАГАЖЕ (сумке, чУмадане, контЭйнере:biggrin: тамады), не имея в виду сценарных ходов.

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Ух,наконец,дочитала до конца темку....Теперь сижу и думаю:куда же мне-к умным или к красивым???!!!Начинала работать без костюмов(только парики,ушки,очки),затем сшила несколько штук... Вожу их с собой(наверное,для страховки),но не всегда использую... Как быть?Что делать?Кто виноват?... Да,наш форум великая сила... для ума!!! Всем творческих удач!!!

----------


## ZAVCLUB

я всегда работаю с костюмами даже на самом чо*****м юбилее всегда уместна циганка только как концертеый номер с величальной песней и одой во славу юбиляра которую я самаа под него сочиняю Вот недавно был юбилей очень солидного дядечки были гости министры прокуратура .зная .что юбиляр фанатеет от рыбалки я переодела его лучшего друга в нептуна сама была морской царицей все были в восторге .Это я к тому .что костюмы нужны .только использовать их надо дозировано

----------


## Елена Дианова

А мне костюмы надоели, скучно мне с ними стало:smile: Хотя последнии годы  прямо какая-то гонка была. Особенно перед  каждым новым годом, прямо коллекци отшивали. Тут посчитала образы по костюмам около 16 образов, а если всего костюмов, то свыше 50. Ну куда это уже годится?! Целая костюмерная. Вожу с собой костюмера который помогает переодевать, чтобы я ни сил ни времени на это не тратила:smile: Благо костюмер это  моя родная сестра, она эти костюмы и шьет, и следит за ними. Мы как барахольщики выглядим когда на программу едем, 4 огромные сумки китайские и 3 кофра, и все это не считая аппаратуры.... После того как я стала зависать на форуме, то что мне раньше нравилось, всякие переодевашки, шоу, стало меня утомлять.... Не хочу балагана. Стала больше работать словом, стала находить в этом особенную прелесть ( хотя вроде бы и раньше никогда не молчала). Пытаюсь сейчас искать что-нибудь яркое, запоминающееся, но не тряпичное..... Вообщем,  хоть костюмы  это и ярко, но уж слишком мелко что ли и слишком обыкновенно и просто,  ну у всех уже костюмы, прямо не праздники, а смотр художественной самодеятельности! Очень хочется чего-то большего, нестандартного. Пока не поняла что.... ищу....:smile:

----------


## Курица

> Очень хочется чего-то большего, нестандартного. Пока не поняла что.... ищу....


 :Ok: :rolleyes: :Aga: 


> Стала больше работать словом, стала находить в этом особенную прелесть ( хотя вроде бы и раньше никогда не молчала). Пытаюсь сейчас искать что-нибудь яркое, запоминающееся, но не тряпичное.....


Лена, как и МНОГИЕ на Форуме, мы пересматриваем свои взгляды с годами и с общением с нестандартными людьми...И это таааааааааааак радует! мы ж растем! :Aga:

----------


## кукушка лесная

Вот если бы мастер класс нам бы провели мастера!! 
Давайте вместе поразмыслим, как еще можно применить наш багаж?


Да согласна! Костюмя по выбору.
А я в последнее время сама в образах выхожу и получается театр одного актера и разнообразного жанра:):biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> А я мечтаю,когда -нибудь прийти на работу только с одним микрофоном. Пока не получается. Хожу с пакетом,в котором: папка-сценарий-план(на всякий случай),парики,гитары и так по мелочевке. А раньше как челнок,с двумя китайскими сумками,потом это всё разобрать,перестирать,подшить,погладить!!! Вспоминаю с содроганием.


Эх, и когда же я выросту до микрофона и ВСЕ!

*Добавлено через 26 минут*



> Вот киевские мои клиенты именно так и говорили. А в Мариуполе разговор начинается с вопроса: "Какие у вас есть костюмы?" А у меня никаких. И не объяснить, что весело и интересно может быть и без них. Поэтому и круг клиентов узок донельзя.


У нас 50/50, все зависит от заказчиков!
В любом случае даже молодежь в завершении вечера, под очень неустойчивое состояние заставляют меня вытаскивать костюмы :Aga:

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Эх, и когда же я выросту до микрофона и ВСЕ!


Я всю свою практику работала с микрофоном. Одно время у нас был бум на костюмы.Мне если честно было лень их шить.И так полная сумка реквизита.Атрибутика. Ткани. Пару раз брала в аренду костюмы( на пробу) Поняла - не мое.Хотя в арсенале ведущего это быть должно,но в меру. Если заказчики попросят я им предоставлю.

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

Коллеги, костюмы - это понятно, а яркие атрибуты? У кого что  "в ларчике" лежит? И кто, что и как использует? Потому как накопленного воз и маленькая тележка, а в одну и туже компанию идешь, надо обыграть по-другому:rolleyes:
Большие барабаны, сами делали, (для тропически гостей), теперь я их как короба у коробейников, для подарков использую, есть у меня большаааая фоторамка, как её обыграть, давно не использую, может как картинки с вырезами для лица попробовать?
Есть крылышки бабочек, тоже давно лежат, обновила программу, а о них только сейчас вспомнила. И это только капля, а у Вас, дорогие , такие же проблемы?:wink:

----------


## Курица

> есть у меня большаааая фоторамка


так это ж любимый многими форумский "поцелуй в багете",Свет.... :Aga:

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

> так это ж любимый многими форумский "поцелуй в багете",Свет


 А можно подробнее о поцелуе в багете. Здорово звучит!

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

И мне, и мне, ну пожааааааалуйста! Я уже много раз где встречала, а приинцип, что к чему понять не могу....   :Animals 013:

----------


## broadcaster

Прочитал тему и понял, что таки мужчины в плане реквизита более ленивые люди. 
Сам практически ничего с собой не вожу "на всякий случай". Разве что ноутбук с мобильным интернетом и бумагу с ручкой. С клиентами все оговаривается заранее - и если для каких-то конкурсов нужен специальный реквизит, именно он и берется. 
Насчет того, что "вдруг" гости попросят с ползунками конкурс провести...а у тебя их нет...так на то же я и ВЕДУЩИЙ, а не ведомый, чтобы самому предлагать инициативы, а не следовать тому, что кому-то из гостей вдруг взбрело в голову. 
По поводу "отработать вообще без ничего" - приходилось. Выручал коллегу, у которой пропал голос во время свадьбы (дай Бог, чтобы у Вас такого никогда не случалось!). 
Резюмируем: радиомикрофон, распечатанные материалы по мероприятию, сценарные планы (несколько - для себя, музыканта, фотографа, видеографа, ресторана), свой костюм в чехле и тот реквизит, который нужен для запланированных инициатив (в один не очень большой пакет все помещается).

----------


## урааа

почитала немного темку.....у меня был шоково отрезвляющий момент насчет реквизита......забыла сумку с переодевалками ......волосы дыбом вставли когда на свадьбе обнаружила......запаниковала......взяла ручку и давай писать список конкурсов которые могу провести без.........как замечательно прошла свадьба!!!!!!!!!!хохот.....расколбас....народ просто отдыхал ...но я конечно стресс крутой получила......вот задумалась......тоже хотелось бы подняться на уровень.....но...как не крути людям нравится....мы скоморошный народ......

----------


## кикимаджа

У меня костюмов не много, для восточных красоток 2 ( и то они очень маленькие) и мой цыганский, я сама переодеваюсь цыганкой танцую танец а потом гадаю молодым на "картах". Но сумок все равно очень много, аппаратура (полный комплект от микрофона до колонок), потом сумка с реквезитом для конкурсов, затем сумка для всякой всячены это и аптечка и срецтва гигиены (бывает даже туалетную буману просят) и различные швейные принадлежности и маленький сундучок с инструментами для ремонта аппаратуры ( на всякий случай). Вот и выходит, что когда едем с мужем на мероприятие кроме нас и реквизита в машине больше ничего не помещается.

----------


## Dju

> Очень хочется чего-то большего, нестандартного. Пока не поняла что.... ищу....


Ай, молодца! Сломала барьер! Выросла из ползунков - иди, ищи, дерзай.... Главное не перегорай в поиске. 




> как замечательно прошла свадьба!!!!!!!!!!хохот.....расколбас....народ просто отдыхал ...но я конечно стресс крутой получила......вот задумалась......тоже хотелось бы подняться на уровень.....но...как не крути людям нравится....мы скоморошный народ......


Поднялась над забором, увидела...Но струсила! Ну получилось же! Что напугало?
Кто сказал, что мы скоморохи? 
Может просто мишура помогает народу ощутить праздник, там, где мы не способны его создать. Тогда да! 
Это тоже самое, когда в сериалах в местах тупых шуток звучит подложка смеха. И все понимают - это комедия! Уберите смех из "Букиных" и "Ворониных", что останется? Слезы.....от дешевых, неумных, выдавленных шуточек.
Вспомните Арлазорова, как он зал держал ни на чем... просто умея подключить их в свою игру. 
Учитесь, ищите, ощущайте, слушайте! И ничего не бойтесь! У ведущих , так же как у артистов бывают свои взлеты и свои падения. Главное правильно их оценивать.  При взлете не зазвездить, при падении не остаться лежать. И все получится.

Прав *broadcaster* ( как тебя зовут, дружище, твои рассуждения мне нравятся - далеко пойдешь): Мы ведущие , а не ведомые. Это наша задача переключить заказчика на уровень выше, чем он видит. Он просто не знает как по-другому!

----------


## Балахнянка

Багаж,багаж......Как много в этом слове...Тут есть всё- платье, план-сценарий, всякие песни переделки, тексты слов тех песен, которые планирую петь(на всякий), микрофон, разные таблички для конкурсов, сказок, нитки , иголки, булавки, спички(а вдруг пригодятся), нож канцелярский, скотч; всякие резиночки для волос, муз.инструменты игрушечные, галстуки, бантики(конкурс 5 красоток), для стриптиза перчатки рабочие и колготки безразмерные, и всякие кострюмы-ну они пока на развивающейся стадии...ну не знаю я как и чё шить....есть только для лебедей пачки- сама шила)))))))))))))парики из дождика, саксофон игрушечный, мохнатки, платки , трусы для конкурса.........короче.........в итоге получается что при отъезде на мероприятие- я вся увешана сумками..........и это ещё я думаю комплект аппарата покупать...не на каждого ди джея можно надеяться...НЕ умею я в них видимо разбираться...ну да лан..это разговор для другой темы...а ещё- сто лет назад..готовила бумажки с Вопросами- Ответами...думала..ну когда же их использовать-то можно..И тут предоставился такой шанс!!!Была свадьба- предварительно обговорив,оказалось что не свадьба, а просто вечерок...17 человек..все родственники...и друзья...короче . НЕвеста говорила- нам ничё не надо...никаких конкурсов , ничего..просто вечер...попоёшь...организуешь, тосты чтоб были...И прикиньте, каково было моё удивление, когда в середине свадьбы они все так разгорелись- и тут мне и пригодились эти Вопросы-ответы...и переодевалки...и всё всё всё. Так что берите с собой всё, а там- что пригодится)))))))))

----------


## Мила

> так на то же я и ВЕДУЩИЙ, а не ведомый, чтобы самому предлагать инициативы, а не следовать тому, что кому-то из гостей вдруг взбрело в голову.


просто супер как сказал :Ok: *broadcaster*,
 молодец! Разделяю полностью такой взгляд))реквизит готовлю только ктем конкурсам, которые запланированы, а  "в запас" несколько конкурсов-игр, не требующих реквизита вообще- это на тот случай, если попросят "продлить время" свех оговоренного...костюмы неплохо, конечно, но в меру..так, один-два конкурса...

----------


## Курица

Катюша *Балахнянка
*, твои мысли по поводу номера -пародии на певицу Ёлку перенесла в *Беседку*, сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129552&page=44

----------


## кукушка лесная

[QUOTE=svetlana77-77;2686394]Коллеги, костюмы - это понятно, а яркие атрибуты? У кого что  "в ларчике" лежит? 

А я вожу иногда по просьбе жениха и невесты младенца на полотнище, за которым прячутся тела,а участие принимают только голова  и руки жениха,и руки невесты. Главными героями могут быть также и свидетили или же кто-нибудь из гостей. И рассказываю мини историю про карапуза, а актеры играют и выполняют все действия соответственно сценарию. Плучается весело и хорошо проходит во второй части вечера после пресловутых:tongue: ползунков.:wink:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[QUOTE=урааа;2690562]почитала немного темку.....у меня был шоково отрезвляющий момент насчет реквизита......забыла сумку с переодевалками ......волосы дыбом вставли когда на свадьбе обнаружила......запаниковала......взяла ручку и давай писать список конкурсов которые могу провести без.........как замечательно прошла свадьба!!!!!!!!!!хохот.....расколбас....народ просто отдыхал ...но я конечно стресс крутой получила......вот задумалась......тоже хотелось бы подняться на уровень.....но...как не крути людям нравится....мы скоморошный народ


Наташа,я с тобой согласна.
В прошлом году проводила свадьбу на 20 человек среднего возраста, а мне всего-то, так я без костюмов в конкурсах и танцевальных паузах их увеселила и даже со смеху уморила... А может и они были очень "Веселые:rolleyes:"

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> А можно подробнее о поцелуе в багете. Здорово звучит!


Девочки, а мне можно в личку:smile: :flower:

----------


## кукушка лесная

При взлете не зазвездить, при падении не остаться лежать. И все получится.

Прав *broadcaster* ( как тебя зовут, дружище, твои рассуждения мне нравятся - далеко пойдешь): Мы ведущие , а не ведомые. Это наша задача переключить заказчика на уровень выше, чем он видит. Он просто не знает как по-другому![/QUOTE]
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> У меня с собой тоже большая дорожная сумка.В ней костюмы для сказочных персонажей.В последнее время еще добавились боксерские перчатки.Здесь, на форуме заимствовала конкурс, к сожалению, не помню имени автора.Но идет  "на ура."Носить все это не очень удобно, но когда видишь реакцию людей, то понимаешь, что не зря надрывался.



Да про боксерские перчатки это тема:))
Мне жених 21 летний все ушки прожужжал:))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Всем здравия желаю!
Простите меня заранее если обижу,,, :Oj: 
Я верю и понимаю, что вы талантливые люди, и так же талантливы на всякие игры, "придумки", и из-за этого вам приходиться возить, таскать, хранить, распаковывать и т.д. свой свадебный (празднечный) багаж!..
 :Mellow: 
О-о-очень вам сочуствую в таком нелегком деле! Поверьте!
Свой багаж я впервый и впоследний раз взял на "свою" первую свадьбу, и после этой первой свадьбы как 12 лет с собой вожу только блокнот, ну и свою аппаратуру для музыки.
Т. е. - никакого багажа. Думаю, что если что то точно будете использовать из багажа - то и берите, не надрывайтесь брать всё на всякий случай! Вконце концов можно вообще без реквизита обойтись.
Я за вас как то распереживался:frown: Берегите себя - вы уникальны! :flower:

----------


## kiss9

Руслан Шумилов 
Я тоже очень не люблю костюмы, по возможности стараюсь от них отойти, НО буквально вчера молодожены сразу-же уточнили сколько у меня костюмов, аргументируя тем, что хотят, чтобы свадьба была насыщенной, яркой и костюмированной. Переубедила конечно, что много не надо, но без костюмов не обойтись. Так, что респект вам если работаете без реквизита!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

kiss9 Дарья или Даша!
Я верю, что вы любите свою работу! Ни на мгновение в этом не сомневаюсь!
В моем случае иногда будущие молодожены так же интересуются подобными играми-конкурсами, где необходим реквизит (переодивание и не только), т.к. это красочно, эффектно, и многим интересно. Даже на Руси на второй день свадьбы были традиционные игры с переодиванием (ряженные).
Просто после свадьбы реквизит нужно частично обновлять, частично приводить в порядок (к примеру стирка, мне мужчине чесно - накладно), и главное для меня - хранение, что для меня огромная проблемма, я постоянно снимаю жилье. Плюс ко всему этому, мне как многим ведущим, приходиться практически всё своё свободное время уделять основной работе и различным подработкам.
Вот тогда для меня стал вопрос - как быть?
Решение в итоге таково: использую "подручный" материал - это и одиноко висящие воздушные шарики в качестве украшения зала, которых детвора начинает разносить кто куда; пустые пластиковые бутылки из под минералки; ненужные и не использованные салфетки; тот же самый каравай, который потом одиноко бесхозно лежит где нибудь; и т.д.
Далее использую игры-конкурсы не требующих реквизита: это и песенный конкурс; загадки; "волшебная шляпа" (угадывание мысли у гостей) только у меня волшебный микрофон; танцевальные конкурсы; модернезированный лишний стул; и т.д.
Таким образом надобность багажа отпала.
И по этому переживаю за ведущих, которые возят ОГРОМНЫЙ багаж, всё таки стоит из реквизита брать то, что точно намерены использовать. Ваш труд нелёгкий, а тут ещё работа грузчика!..
Может мой опыт кому нибудь пригодится?..
В любом случае очень хотелось, чтоб вы себя хоть немножко берегли. :flower:

----------


## kiss9

> пустые пластиковые бутылки из под минералки; ненужные и не использованные салфетки;


Бутылки в виде кеглей- для эстафетных конкурсов? А салфетка- на колени и измять? Или есть что-то улетно- классное? [
QUOTE=Руслан Шумилов](угадывание мысли у гостей) только у меня волшебный микрофон[/QUOTE]
У меня тоже микрофон!



> Ваш труд нелёгкий, а тут ещё работа грузчика!..


Наверно нужно в стоимость вносить!:smile:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Бутылки не ввиде кеглей? Уже метлу надо брать; салфетки мять? Они не моя собственность.
Поверьте нет.

----------


## kiss9

*Руслан Шумилов*,
Поделитесь если не жалко хорошими конкурсами! У нас на форуме есть тема конкурсы не требующие реквизита- Можно туда написать!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

С удовольствием это сделаю, только не на все темы - форумы у меня почему то есть доступ...
А пока до вечера - работа...

----------


## kiss9

С нетерпением Ждем! Удачи на работе! А в темы скоро попадете, когда наберете нужное количество голосов!

----------


## Dju

Вот пожалуйста еще один повод задуматься над вышесказанным. Буквально только что....
Время 22.40, сижу у компа, простуженная и безголосая, а значит и безработная - расслабляюсь. Звонок: Юля, здравствуйте, нам сказали, что Вы ведущая. У нас завтра свадьба, а тамада несколько часов назад поставила нас в известность, что утром улетает в Москву. Кинулись искать, но все, что нам предлагают, нас не устраивает. Невеста уже в истерике!"
Успокаиваю, выясняю обстоятельства и что пугает в предлагаемых вариантах. Ответ почему-то несколько не удивляет: "Предлагают переодевалки в цыган, матросов, абборигенов, восточный гарем.....Не, мы не против, это впринципе все смешно. Но мы месяц назад были на свадьбе в Новосибирске и все это там было. Невеста сама плясала танец с бубном....Вы понимаете, ей не хочется теперь тоже самое видеть и на своей свадьбе....Мы в панике, неужели у нас нет ничего другого?"
Прекрасно понимаю. Так еще и найти из всего потока предложений за последние пару часов что-то отличное от общей массы - заплачешь!....
Мы нашли. И Леночка, завтряшняя невеста, успокоилась и отправилась уже баиньки. Но задумайтесь: между Иркутском и Новосибирском почти 2 тыс км, а свадьбы проходят в одном ключе. 
Меняйтесь - народ устает от однотипности и таких Леночек становится все больше и больше!

----------


## kiss9

> Но задумайтесь: между Иркутском и Новосибирском почти 2 тыс км, а свадьбы проходят в одном ключе.


Я думаю, что между Иркутском и Днепропетровском тоже не мало километров, но свадьбы тоже особо не отличаются!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Меняйтесь - народ устает от однотипности и таких Леночек становится все больше и больше!


 :Ok: 
Ох, как мне фраза понравилась!
 у нас тоже самая дешевая тамада - Леночка! :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые ведущие,всегда при первой встрече задаю молодым вопрос: "Какой вы представлете свою свадьбу"... Недоумение.... "Вы бывали на свадьбах и...." 
Ответ всегда один: "Хотим,чтобы было весело". И все. Редкие пары знают чего хотят и с ними работать интересно. Где б мы не жили - общая канва праздника одинакова. Даже у форумчан есть одинаковые игры,обряды.А маленькие города грешат "близнецовостью"
программ.И все же программа одинаковой не может быть,даже с одной стилистикой.Харизма ведущего,манера подачи,гости,сами молодые. История из жизни. Три свадьбы в одном ресторане. Обе на 18.00ч. Одна свадьба греческая - ведет женщина,смешаная армянская - мужчина, моя русская. Всем встречать молодых. Договорились кто кого встречает. Гостей построили-ждем. Самой интересно у кого какая встреча. Первой приехала греческая пара.Музыканты. Поплясали дамы вокруг молодых. Ведущая поприветствовала и пригласила в зал. Выходит армянская пара. Ведущий громко сказал"Встречаем супер пару",все закричали "Ура", выстрелы хлопушками,каравай и в зал. Идут мои: стихи,арочки,лепестки роз,битье бокалов,шарики в небо улетают,дороги, каравай.))Сама все делаю и смеюсь про себя: "Ешкин-кошкин,чего я с этими арочками  заморачиваюсь? Привестствуем пару,покараваились и все."
Какие же мы разные,ведущие торжеств. В финале у всех были довольные гости.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

javascript**:insertnick('MAGISTRA');
 Я с вами солидарен по поводу индивидуальности каждого ведущего - это действительно так, и результат довольные гости и заказчики.
Молодожены как правило говорят практически одно - чтоб было весело.
Что большинство из нас делает своими действиями и стилем.
Грешным делом приходит мысль - что доступ к общей информации "стирает" индивидуальность свадеб, точнее ведение её тамадой...

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Грешным делом приходит мысль - что доступ к общей информации "стирает" индивидуальность свадеб, точнее ведение её тамадой...


Вот в этом с вами не соглашусь. Каждая свадьба индивидуальна. Подача "материала" у каждого своя. Я на форуме из всего взяла только два застольных момента. Думала попробую на свадьбе. Я даже не вспомнила.Багаж на редчайший случай. А вот некоторые разработки и идеи  заставили задуматься и сейчас зреет новый сюжет. Мы в институтах по одним книгам учимся, а потом каждый своей дорогой идет.

----------


## Иньчик

Дорогушечки вы мои,форумчаночки! Мои похождения по форуму напоминают путешествие Алисы,радости столько,
боюсь разорвет! Дело даже не в материалах,хотя они уникальны,а в подаче!!!! Каждое словечко,оно живое,оно уди-вительное,оно...оно...меня опять распирает от счастья.Спасибо,я снова обрела силы для полета.Отвечать пока мне 
затруднительно(прохожу компьютерный ликбез),но буду на связи.Вот небольшая зарисовка: 
       История происхождения баб на Руси:
В некотором царстве, не сказать уже в каком таком государстве,не на море,на земле жил мужик в одном селе.И было у него три дытыны:сынок Васенька,дочка Наденька и дочурка свет Марьюшка. о можно сказать про то житье-бытье?
Росла Марьюшка,росла красивенькой девочкой была, того и гляди гуси- лебеди унесут.Отец строго настрого наказывал
от дома-никуда.Прятались те робяты под яблонькой,яблок наедятся,самогона напьются да и айда в речку купаться.А чтоб батя не заругал,самогон в трусах прятали.Долго ли.коротко ли время шло.Выросла наша Марьюшка,ничего в жизни не боялась:ни Змея Горыныча,ни Бабы Яги,ни соседей.И профессию она выбрала с риском для жизни,учителкой значит стала.Много чего умела:стихи писать,на гитаре играть.крестиком вышивать.На Руси в ту пору много разных ремесел было:стенка на стенку ходить,самогон варить.Ох,опять я не в ту степь гутарю.Да! Было даже искусство росписи по бабам или просто по бабам,всего и не упомнишь.Об чем это я? Ах да.
	Так вот.Один неопытный морячок то ли на запах самогона,опять я окаянная про ентот выпивон-самогон,будь он неладен,то ли заблудилси  этот морячок непутевый,ну вот забрел он в енту тьму-таракань и на третий день взял да и полюбил нашу Марьюшку.Ну тут,скажу я вам без самогона не обошлося.И взял так по ихнему по морскому,да нет, 
причем здеся узлы морские? взял да и пригласил для жизни семейной красну девицу.Не знала тогда Марьюшка,
как тяжела доля русских баб,это тебе не по полю бегать и на хуторе бабочек ловить.Сколько километров пришлося отмахать от той яблоньки,отсестер и братьев,чтобы здеся.... оказаться и ждать,ждать свово морячка,А чтоб жить да не тужить,давай рожать ему касатику своему детушек.А рожали наши русские бабы по-простому-в воздух.Чтойто в горле у сказочницы пересохло,а не пора ли нам выпить само..... ой, об чем это я? Давайте выпьем за ж\д.Нет не за железнорожные линии,а за женскую долю,за тебя,наша Марьюшка,за умение ждать, жить не сдаваться! За ж\д
ЖИВИ ДАЛЬШЕ!!!!!

----------


## Светик---

Курочка привет большой тебе и спасибо нужную тему затронула. Приход тамады на праздник похож на приход цыган...вечно с сумками и пакетами..кому что удобней.Хоть бы камеры хранения для нас что ли уже сделали.А переодевании я сама тоже беру по-минимуму.Не всем нравится мять свою одежду...в основном переодеваю мужчин, с ними легче.

----------


## Надежка

да,девочки и мальчики!Полностью соглашусь со всеми,по поводу багажа,я прихожу с сумкой большой+пакеты,чего там только нет,а если еще бабкой ежкой наряжаюсь,так вообще труба,еще и метлу таскаю.Когда ухожу всегда найдется тот,кто скажет-А Вам помочь? а я с улыбкой так говорю-Спасибо,я уже привыкла))))))

----------


## ШОКолад

У нас дела с переодеванием обстоят отлично. Гости просто на перебой лезут, чтобы переодеться. Поэтому всю свадьбу как заводная бегаю в гримёрку из гримёрки. С собой всегда беру ВСЁ. Это как правило 2 огромные сумки и плюс на вешалке костюмы, которые быстро мнутся. Плохо одно: гримёрочные обычно похожи на коридор, или кладовку. Сильно не развернёшься.

----------


## Иньчик

Люди милые,не буду писать о багажных заморочках,объясните,как успевать и переодевать людей,и одновременно учить их танцевальным движениям,и вовремя вступить в тексты песен,ролевым нюансам.Пока занимаюсь постановкой номера,в зале происходит некоторый спад,люди либо разбредаются,либо скучают,может мне так кааааатся!Привыкла,как на сцене,все должно быть четко-сиди и не рыпайся,пока не разрешу.Разморочьте мои сомнения.
   ЖЕНЩИНЫ МОГУТ ВСЕ,ТОЛЬКО  НЕКОТОРЫЕ СТЕСНЯЮТСЯ!!!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ЖЕНЩИНЫ МОГУТ ВСЕ,ТОЛЬКО  НЕКОТОРЫЕ СТЕСНЯЮТСЯ!!!!!!


От души понравилась мне фраза!
Сто баллов!:biggrin:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Люди милые,не буду писать о багажных заморочках,объясните,как успевать и переодевать людей,и одновременно учить их танцевальным движениям,и вовремя вступить в тексты песен,ролевым нюансам.Пока занимаюсь постановкой номера,в зале происходит некоторый спад,люди либо разбредаются,либо скучают,может мне так кааааатся!Привыкла,как на сцене,все должно быть четко-сиди и не рыпайся,пока не разрешу.Разморочьте мои сомнения.
>    ЖЕНЩИНЫ МОГУТ ВСЕ,ТОЛЬКО  НЕКОТОРЫЕ СТЕСНЯЮТСЯ!!!!!!


Я всегда на площадке работаю с помощницей. Пока я общаюсь с гостями она готовит следующие номера, реквизит и т.д. Естественно на празднике не может быть "динамических" провалов, и если ведущий еще будет думать о костюме и реквизите, то .....

----------


## ШОКолад

> Люди милые,не буду писать о багажных заморочках,объясните,как успевать и переодевать людей,и одновременно учить их танцевальным движениям,и вовремя вступить в тексты песен,ролевым нюансам.Пока занимаюсь постановкой номера,в зале происходит некоторый спад,люди либо разбредаются,либо скучают,может мне так кааааатся!Привыкла,как на сцене,все должно быть четко-сиди и не рыпайся,пока не разрешу.Разморочьте мои сомнения.
>    ЖЕНЩИНЫ МОГУТ ВСЕ,ТОЛЬКО  НЕКОТОРЫЕ СТЕСНЯЮТСЯ!!!!!!


На первых своих мероприятиях я тоже не понимала, как можно всё успевать. Сейчас успеваю, и время на перкур-перекус остаётся. Я делаю так: во время дискотеки, увожу за определенное время людей, быстро переодеваю, и объясняю что делать (чётко, понятно, не слишком замороченно). Есть конкурсы, на которые переодеваю по ходу его проведения. Помощница - это конечно ХОРОШО, надо задуматься :rolleyes:

----------


## карамелька

Всем здравсвуйте! Ох! Ваша правда, что приходится как пчелке летать на вечере.
Мне приходиться помимо гостей, самой по несколько раз переодеваться в ростовые куклы. Гости порой думают , что выступают артисты. Один раз высказали претензию , что меня искали , а я мол отсутсвовала. После этого,когда выступаю с последним номером снимаю маску. У гостей удивление на лице.А порой даже звучат аплодисменты... и это  приятно.

----------


## ШОКолад

Лично я не признаю, когда тамада сама переодевается. Для этого есть артисты. И так всего хватает. А если переодеваться, то и правда может такое случиться, что гости тебя потеряют и начнётся суматоха. Как то это не по мне.

----------


## карамелька

> Лично я не признаю, когда тамада сама переодевается. Для этого есть артисты. И так всего хватает. А если переодеваться, то и правда может такое случиться, что гости тебя потеряют и начнётся суматоха. Как то это не по мне.


Дело в расчете и в сценарии,плюс умение использовать различные моменты походу праздника.  Есть моменты: как танцы, в это время вполне получается выступить, потом,если номер потдерживается ряженными ,далее есть  время когда подключаю свидетелей. 
Я согласна для номеров есть артисты,но не все могут оплатить номер от 1 тыс.рублей. Чаще я нанимаю людей , когда свадьба от 100 чел., если свадьба 35- 40 чел. какие могут быть артисты?  Вы думаете мне не хочется  приехать на работу смаленькой сумочкой, а  не с "баулом"? По логике на празднике можно обойтись и без реквизита,музыка и шарики точно есть.Просто хочется творить добро.Извите,если была резка.

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

> Люди милые,не буду писать о багажных заморочках,объясните,как успевать и переодевать людей,и одновременно учить их танцевальным движениям,и вовремя вступить в тексты песен,ролевым нюансам.Пока занимаюсь постановкой номера,в зале происходит некоторый спад,люди либо разбредаются,либо скучают,может мне так кааааатся!Привыкла,как на сцене,все должно быть четко-сиди и не рыпайся,пока не разрешу.Разморочьте мои сомнения.
>    ЖЕНЩИНЫ МОГУТ ВСЕ,ТОЛЬКО  НЕКОТОРЫЕ СТЕСНЯЮТСЯ!!!!!!


Иньчик, дорогая полностью с вами согласна. Я не могу себе позволить себе упустить внимание гостей. Каждую минуту стараюсь сделать на празднике наполненной смысла действа.Но стараюсь сохранять баланс "золотой середины" : чтобы и меня не было МНОГО, и не позволять гостям перехватить инициативу. ОСОБО Не могу терпеть атмосферы "обеда  в столовой". .Как то раз я была в числе приглашенных, "поту-сторону баррикад". Так вот ведущая просто в один из моментов оставила нас - публику, приглушили музыку и мы просто стали "обедать", все притихли, слышно было как стучали приборы, до сих пор вспоминаю - жуткая дрожь, а в тот момент руки чесались отобрать у неё микрофон.
В одной из тем на форуме поднимается важность того или иного образования для тамады, 
так вот моё мнение, что очень важно иметь ведущим в багаже и умение владеть вниманием публики. 
А по поводу возможности воплощения гостей в образы, я скажу , что пользуюсь прекрасной возможностью во время танцевальных моментов пригласить несколько гостей и предложить им поучаствовать в импровизированном поздравлении с использованием костюмов. как правило это всегда музыкальные или танцевальные номера. Песенные поздравления сама гостям я НИКОГДА не предлагаю.Честно говоря, моё профессиональное образование не позволяет это сделать,:rolleyes: и не сочтите за заносчивость, просто я не выношу когда фальшивят, поют не ритмично и т. д прош понять меня правильно. У меня это "профессиональная болезнь" - начинается настоящая истерика "внутри" :Vah: , а внешне я могу мило улыбаться, когда дорогой гость (Ну ОЧЕНЬ дорогой) дарит музыкальный сувенир исполнение под Караоке :biggrin: Это касается только "солистов", а вот спеть всем вместе - это прекрасно!
Раздавать длииииииинные тексты ролей - это тоже не моё, может просто не умею? Но на мой взгляд есть масса прекрасной развлекательно -увлекательной программы и другого рода. :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

sВЕТОЧКА Песенные поздравления сама гостям я НИКОГДА не предлагаю.Честно говоря, моё профессиональное образование не позволяет это сделать,:rolleyes: и не сочтите за заносчивость, просто я не выношу когда фальшивят, поют не ритмично и т. д прош понять меня правильно. У меня это "профессиональная болезнь" - начинается настоящая истерика "внутри" :Vah: , а внешне я могу мило улыбаться, когда дорогой гость (Ну ОЧЕНЬ дорогой) дарит музыкальный сувенир исполнение под Караоке :biggrin: Это касается только "солистов", а вот спеть всем вместе - это прекрасно!

Как я вас понимаю! :Aga: 
Подобные моменты ("чудное пение")стараюсь избегать.
Но как то был случай (лет пять назад), когда один из гостей дарил "музыкальный" подарок молодоженам (в тот момент гости были за столом). Молодожены и основная часть присутствующих - музыканты, и хоть интелегентное воспитание заставляло внимательно, без улыбки слушать, но через десять секунд пения пошли легкие смешки. И чтоб не обидеть исполнителя, стали аплодировать. Этот гость, решив, что всем нравится, стал стараться петь еще "лучше" - даже глаза закрыл от самозабвения.:biggrin:
В итоге в финале песни практически все гости сползли от дикого ржача под стол! После песни кто то в шутку крикнул БРАВО, и этот "певец" сказал, что тогда споёт еще одну песню!!!!!!!:biggrin:
Стены ресторана сотрясались от дикого хохота гостей, молодоженев ещё минут десять!
К счастью гость не обиделся (ему сказал я, что он нечайно слова перепутал в песни, вот всем стало смешно).
На утро молодожены звонили мне, говорили, что животы болят от смеха.:smile:

----------


## Наталия Малькова

Да багаж  это что то! Я то же с огромной сумкой почти каждую субботу на такси выезжаю, так до меня слухи до шли, что про меня соседи говорят будь то я каждую субботу от мужа ухожу, а вечером возвращаюсь………………(я недавно переехала в другой дом и они не знают что я тамада)………так мне надоели косые взгляды пришлось бабулькам рассекретится…………….:smile:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Ребята,вот на форуме пытались сделать универсальный сценарий юбилея,а давайте попробуем "собрать" универсальный багаж тамады
Аптечка (собрала благодяря форуму)
Нитки,иголки итд 
Ножницы
Воздушные шары,резинка бельевая,ленты,веревка,мыльные пузыри,чуть призы, шарфы,арки,ткани,галстуки,итд
Продолжим??

----------


## ШОКолад

По мелочи я в добавок беру салфетки, чистые листы А4, лак для ногтей, помаду. Остальное костюмы по сценарию.

----------


## Марина Машкова

> Ребята,вот на форуме пытались сделать универсальный сценарий юбилея,а давайте попробуем "собрать" универсальный багаж тамады
> Аптечка (собрала благодяря форуму)
> Нитки,иголки итд 
> Ножницы
> Воздушные шары,резинка бельевая,ленты,веревка,мыльные пузыри,чуть призы, шарфы,арки,ткани,галстуки,итд
> Продолжим??


Газеты, открытки,красивые  ручки, скотч, шляпы.

----------


## nanewich

Ребяты не забутье штопор. Очень часто вино за столами(если это не ресторан) открыть нечем. И почти никогда не возвращают. А ещё свечи для действ, подсвечник(сколько не напоминай забывают).

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Бывает, что рушники под каравай на свадьбу забывают (поднос, блин, тоже...), да и солонку...

----------


## Lusi75

Действительно рушники часто забывают(хотя я всегда говорю заказчикам, что у меня в реквизите есть и рушник и шифоновая косынка на снятие фаты-сразу отнекиваются "мы все свое купили или купим"), а вот солонку сколько веду свадьбы всегда забывают, для меня это загадка, еще всегда на запас у меня есть свечи для семейного очага -так же часто забывают, и я понимаю заказчиков , столько волнений и хлопот не мудрено забыть.:smile:

----------


## Lusi75

еще столкнулась с одной проблемой -платье часто у невест с открытым декольте и гелевые бретельки нижнего белья, часто не выдерживают ритма свадьбы, особенно когда воруют невесту, вожу на запас 2 копмлекта гелевых бретелек, как только вижу открытое декольте , знаю, что скоро невеста подойдет ко мне и попросит хотя бы нитки белые, а я ей сюрпризик... вот так :Aga: :smile:

----------


## nanewich

Скоро в грузовик наш багаж не поместиться:biggrin:.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Скоро в грузовик наш багаж не поместиться:biggrin:.


Бывает!:smile: :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> хотя я всегда говорю заказчикам, что у меня в реквизите есть и рушник и шифоновая косынка на снятие фаты-сразу отнекиваются "мы все свое купили или купим"), я понимаю заказчиков , столько волнений и хлопот не мудрено забыть.:smile:


Я список этих "мелочей" составляю. Даже по списку ориентируясь, всеравно забывают! :Ha:

----------


## Lusi75

да список я тоже делаю для заказчика

----------


## Мила

делаю гораздо проще- изначально оговариваю с заказчиками- я занимаюсь приобретением всех мелочей или они сами.Как правило, они выбирают меня))вот ту-то я ,по списочку, и собираю весё "барахлишко".тьфу-тьфу проколов еще не было!впрочем, зачастую руководствуюсь мыслью- что не взяли, то не надо))обыграть можно всё)

----------


## nanewich

*Мила*,
 Всё правильно у меня в цене тоже заложена сумма на организационные расходы. Так проще и надёжней.

----------


## Ильич

> еще столкнулась с одной проблемой -платье часто у невест с открытым декольте и гелевые бретельки нижнего белья, часто не выдерживают ритма свадьбы, особенно когда воруют невесту, вожу на запас 2 копмлекта гелевых бретелек, как только вижу открытое декольте , знаю, что скоро невеста подойдет ко мне и попросит хотя бы нитки белые, а я ей сюрпризик... вот так


Блин... как тонко.. коллега...надо и себе про гелиевые бретельки подумать....:biggrin:

С удивлением узнал про аптечку нитки иголки.... 
А у меня комплект всевозможных переходников коммутационных, шнуры для подключения всего чего только можно, кроны 3 шт, клей, реквизит микрофон 2 диска караоке, ноуббук удлинитель 10 метров.

----------


## Lusi75

> Блин... как тонко.. коллега...надо и себе про гелиевые бретельки подумать....:biggrin:
> 
> С удивлением узнал про аптечку нитки иголки.... 
> А у меня комплект всевозможных переходников коммутационных, шнуры для подключения всего чего только можно, кроны 3 шт, клей, реквизит микрофон 2 диска караоке, ноуббук удлинитель 10 метров.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Да может бретельки и в пригодятся когда -нибудь вместо удлинителя:biggrin:
А теперь случай из практики, на второй день гости так разошлись , что украли у свекра туфлю и потребовали выкуп, туфлю вернули без шнурка, бретелька пригодилась... ну не знала я как еще быстро помочь  человеку.

----------


## Eliana

> Ребята,вот на форуме пытались сделать универсальный сценарий юбилея,а давайте попробуем "собрать" универсальный багаж тамады
> Аптечка (собрала благодяря форуму)
> Нитки,иголки итд
> Ножницы
> Воздушные шары,резинка бельевая,ленты,веревка,мыльные пузыри,чуть призы, шарфы,арки,ткани,галстуки,итд
> Продолжим??


Ой беднинькие, этоже сколько вам всего надо с собой возить, мне хорошо, я приехала только свой микрофон подключила ( т.к.пою технику всю мои мужчины музыканты с которыми вместе работаю подсоединяют), хотя сама была очень рада, когда у меня на свадьбе у тамады и таблетки от головы нашлись, и нитка с иголкой.....Просто снимаю перед вами шляпу)) :Ok:

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

В нашем городе-ужас как популярны всякие костюмированные поздравления.Действительно, иногда звонят и сразу спрашивают: Какие костюмы есть в вашей программе...? и даже:а сколько штук?-мы вон видели у одной ведущей аж 100 насчитывается...Ё-МОЁ...
Я как человек совсем недавно пришедший в эту профессию-в начале своей деятельности использовала костюмы.Но! Я приверженец такого мнения-если уж использовать костюмы, то вид у них должен быть соответствующий.Это ни в коем случае не должно напоминать тряпки из бабушкиного сундука !!! И ни в коем случае нельзя раздевать гостей,т.е.всё должно одеваться сверху на одежду за пару секунд. 
Дааа....реквизит занимает очень много места дома,  в машине-когда едем на мероприятие, да ещё и правильно-за этим следить нужно, всё время подшивать что-то, гладить(ужас как не люблю..)
Берём с собой аппаратуру-2 колонки, 2 стойки,2 микрофона-ди джейский пульт,НОУТБУК !!! (там вся информация и МУЗЫКА!!!) Аппарат для мыльных пузырей(кстати у нас такой раствор, хоть и китайский, но не оставляет никаких мокрых луж на полу) А остальной реквизит-для конкурсов и всякие полезные штучки для свадьбы-от подушечки для колец до атласных мешков для возд.шариков-помещается в удобную большую дорожную сумку...Костюмы-на вешалке.Одни мучения !!! пока всё это соберёшь, а если вдруг что-то забыла...Это если для свадеб среднего бюджета.И я ломала голову как от этого всего избавиться-ведь когда высокобюджетная свадьба с оттенками официальности, и на ней присутствуют  высокие чиновники тут уже ряженых гостей не выпустишь...
И вот, О-чудо !!! Однажды уважаемая Гвиола-сказала замечательную фразу-о том, что с костюмами многие могут провести, а вот попробуй провести с одним микрофоном... да так, чтобы это было весело, стильно, интересно....Не каждый сможет.С этого момента-я поняла: вот то, к чему я буду стремиться !!! 
Гвиолочка, спасибо тебе огромное за это !!! У меня в голове сразу всё встало на место. :Ok:

----------


## кикимаджа

Знаете у меня с каждым мероприятием аптечка все растет и растет.

----------


## jonis

Помимо всего перечисленного обязательно ноут бук (СВОИ подклады,фончики,конкурсы и т.д.)

----------


## jonis

> И вот, О-чудо !!! Однажды уважаемая Гвиола-сказала замечательную фразу-о том, что с костюмами многие могут провести, а вот попробуй провести с одним микрофоном...


Согласен полностью,никого не переодеваю,только микрофон,гости и ведущий,ну,и техники немного :wink:

----------


## Марина Дудник

А мужчины вообще редко кого переодевают! Это мы - бабьё моё! Любительницы прикупить, да пошить реквизитику!

----------


## Акварелька

Согласна,Марина. Хотя в последнее время немного подустал народ от переодевалок, я всегда на встрече спрашиваю: принципиально хотите или нет????,тогда все понятно.

----------


## Александрия

Девочки, у нас в маленьком провинциальном городе, народ требует хлеба и зрелищ. У меня есть такой клиент, который в состоянии пригласить и шоу-балет и стриптиз, даже негров настоящих(что он собственно и делает), конечно, это одно удовольствие работать без реквизита.Никаких там заморочек со стиркой, глажкой, штопаньем. Но в большинстве своем народ не в состояни  заплатить за что то "зрелещно-стоящее", но яркости хочется  и требует тот народ "костюмированного шоу". И идешь на поводу у заказчика, а куда деваться. Я почему-то думала, что это проблема только маленьких городков, но была на свадьбе у племянника в Москве, заказали какую -то "суперхорошуютамаду", так вот та тамада, честно говоря потерялась, и голос приятный, и фишки игровые были, но вот только спустя три часа народ почему- то стал скучать и зевать. И никто уже не обращал внимания на ту ведущую(((Я же просто хотела сделать сюрприз-подарок, взяла с собой костюмчики звезд эстрады(ума ж хватило припереть из Канска))))Несколько друзей и подружек взяла да переодела, сунула диск ди джею. И как только гости увидели сие зрелище - зал взорвался оглушительным смехом и овациями. Вот тамаду как то никто не помнит, а "теткиных звезд" (слова племянника)до сих пор помнят все!!! А еще друзья мо, мало просто "переодеть потенциального артиста", нужно еще и правильно поставить перед ним актерскую задачу, выбрать из сотни тех самых "по которым плачет МХАТ и которых несправедливо завалили при поступлении В ГИТИС")))),объяснить, прорепетировать, и  только тогда костюмированный номер получится запоминающимся!!!Все успехов и по-больше заказов!!!

----------


## rusalo4ka

Смотрела недавно работу одной ведущей на диске, она в течение свадьбу преодевалась 8 раз, в основном в надувные костюмы, первые 2-3 раза гости смеялись и аплодировали, а потом даже не оборачивались из-за стола. Наверное, главное не переусердствовать.

----------


## Paracelsa

Всегда в запасе рушник - бедные родители о нем вспоминают уже находясь в кафе...

----------


## Инна Р.

Я выбрала для себя золотую середину -вожу на банкет ВСЕГО 1 переодевалку. Вроде и были костюмы, а вроде и нет... 
Смешного у меня в свадьбе мало (а переодевалки это действительно смешно из за внешнего вида), а вот веселого много. Переодевалки отлично заменяются массовыми танцевальными играми, аниматорскими танцами. Всеселья и восторгов не меньше! 
А если про реквизит говорить: вот на него клюют клиенты глядя фото! Так не могу расстаться со свадебными арками, например! Возить их надоело, но увидев их фото клиенты останавливают на мне свой выбор... Еще мечтаю сделать красивенскую коробку (для конвертов), и ростовые костюмы... но в них некого одевать. Мое мнение - красивый реквизит нужен - он помогает именно БРАТЬ клиентов!

----------


## rusalo4ka

Еще мечтаю сделать красивенскую коробку (для конвертов), и ростовые костюмы... но в них некого одевать. 

Вот ведущая на этой свадьбе и одевалась в них  сама, потому что никто не соглашался.

Не умею красиво цитату вставить, научите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Вот ведущая на этой свадьбе и одевалась в них  сама,


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
А я вообще строю программу так. что б не надо было подходить и уговаривать: оденьте, пожалуйста... все обманками и ненароком и всегда с удовольствием... только так! остальное - колхоз. ИМХО.
Надувные костюмы на ведущей... это ужас! Знаю одну нашу девочку, которая тоже сама одевает... но - она одевает только 1 костюм клоуна и показывает клоунские штуки и массовым танцем заканчивает блок - это совсем другое дело... перебора нету, образ и логика в блоке есть. активное участие гостей есть - тут допустимо!
Хотя я сама низачто бы не стала надуваться...
Ростовые куклы - это другое: это постатоновчные номера и внутри должен сидеть артис, чаще всего танцор... поэтому и пишу: некого в них одевать!

Учись цитировать: 1. *Выдели* текст, который хочешь цитировать, так же как если хочешь скопировать. 2. Нажми под аватаркой человека, которого цитируешь, *"Цитата выделенного"* и текст ляжет в окошке, в котором ты потом и дописывай свое мнение относительно цитаты.

----------


## Лександра

> В нашем городе-ужас как популярны всякие костюмированные поздравления.Действительно, иногда звонят и сразу спрашивают: Какие костюмы есть в вашей программе...? и даже:а сколько штук?-мы вон видели у одной ведущей аж 100 насчитывается...Ё-МОЁ...


 У нас тоже клиенты требуют костюмы, а я к ним равнодушна, да и удобней мне работать без них. Девочки-мальчики выражаю огромную благодарность тому кто посоветовал в перевозке реквизита и костюмов  коробки из под обуви,  свои немногочисленные костюмы  складываю в корбки и все чудненько перевозиться непомявшись. Хотелось бы верить в то что спрос на костюмы спадет и можно будет работать не обременяя себя)))))))

----------


## Ильич

> и голос приятный, и фишки игровые были, но вот только спустя три часа народ почему- то стал скучать и зевать.


Значит энергетика у нее хреновая если упустила зал....

----------


## Александрия

> В свадебных салонах сейчас продаётся очень много наборов для разрезания торта. Как считаете, стоит приобрести такой набор самой или посоветовать молодым?


Как интересно, а что этот набор из себя представляет???



> Значит энергетика у нее хреновая если упустила зал....


Упустила, а назад уже собрать никак)))))

----------


## Александрия

> Красивый нож, лопаточка, иногда тарелка или тарелки, всё с цветочками- ангелочками, т. е. в свадебном стиле.


Мое мнение вам самой это не надо приобретать, представьте реквизит, костюмы(если есть) и еще такой набор. А вдруг тарелка разобьется. Если надо молодым и это укладывается в бюджет свадьбы, то они сами купят. Просто предложите им, что там то там то видели...не хотят ли посмотреть- присмотреть. Обычно в нормальных ресторанах и кафе и лопатки и ножи и тарелочки очень красивые))))

----------


## Tatiana_S

Я, ко всему прочему, беру еще раскраски с карандашами, оченно полезная вещь на тех взрослых праздниках, где есть дети.

----------


## Natashaku

> Я, ко всему прочему, беру еще раскраски с карандашами, оченно полезная вещь на тех взрослых праздниках, где есть дети.


Это интерестно, не пробовала. Правда, не знаю, они-то веселиться пришли... Помогают детишки, если попоросишь, во всем и всегда!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Я тоже таскаю карандаши и бумагу! Дет. сад заставляю виновникам рисовать открытку... Но это лишь затем чтоб не мешали!
А аптечка и нитки иголки - это просто необходимость, так сказать на непредвиденный случай. И ещё скотч, подсвечник, свечу, клей канцелярский и суперклей, кучу лент ленточек и веревочек, шарики, степлер и несколько брелочков - вдруг призов не хватит! В общем работая почти без костюмирования гостей с собою все равно вожу 2-3 огромные сумки!

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Правда, не знаю, они-то веселиться пришли...


Детям же труднее остановиться в этом веселье, иногда может возникнуть и перевозбуждение организма и тогда...



> лишь затем чтоб не мешали!


можно предложить тихонечко посидеть за столом и приготовить новобрачным сюрприз: раскрашенный букет цветов, или машину, или домик в деревне...

----------


## Tatiana_S

Еще положила в карман сумки подарочные конверты для денег, ну постоянно подходят спрашивают.

----------


## Natashaku

Хочу поблагодарить за советы.
[img]http://s.******info/bfbc32a0675441fa180b49b33a075966.gif[/img]

----------


## Ольга Oskar

Дорогие форумчане-друзья!!!
*Огромная просьба не раздавать на право и на лево поцелуи в багете* - это моя личная задумка (на основе поцелуев от Нарспи, кстати за что ей спасибо), которую мне абсолютно не жалко, но на форуме много конкурентов из моего города и я не хочу чтоб наши с ними сценарии стали клонами, хватает того, что мы сидим на одном форуме!!!
*надеюсь на понимание и уважение чужого труда!*

----------


## rusalo4ka

> Дорогие форумчане-друзья!!!
> Огромная просьба не раздавать на право и на лево поцелуи в багете - это моя личная задумка (на основе поцелуев от Нарспи, кстати за что ей спасибо), которую мне абсолютно не жалко, но на форуме много конкурентов из моего города и я не хочу чтоб наши с ними сценарии стали клонами, хватает того, что мы сидим на одном форуме!!!


Олечка,  а про поцелуи можно подробнее рассказать?

----------


## Елена 056

Да, ведущие носят с собой не меньше, чем музыканты. Я стараюсь заказывать костюмы из яркой подкладочной ткани, они занимают меньше места и все умещается в большую спортивную сумку.

----------


## Ингуша

Девочки,милые! Хочу пошить "Трусы" Люды Оптимистки(огромнейшее ей спасибо!).В нашем краю такого еще "слыхом не слыхивали,видом  не видывали"..... Поделитесь,пожалуйста опытом ,советом....какой лучше материал купить,сколько?Думаю,исходя из Вашего опыта,найдется список "полезностей".Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Solnechnaja

Ой, мне тоже приходится по большей части вагон и маленькую тележку реквизита за собой тащить. И везу с собой от подносов, таблеток, иголок до костюмов, экрана и проектора со шнурами, дополнительными переходниками и т.д. Иногда еще в машину приходится загружать реквизит (костюмы и шляпы) для фото-студии. Словом в машине свободным остается лишь сиденье водителя :smile:  Понятно, что количество реквизита зависит от сценария, но с одной сумкой приходится ездить очень редко. Думаю, что еще многое завсит и от характера - я, например, предпочитаю захватить с собой на всякий случай.... (особенно, если приходилось сталкиваться на банкете с тем, что гости что-то просили.Так у меня появились нитки и таблетки) Еще стараюсь взять на себя закупку призов и реквизита, так как это надежнее, чем потом в зале слышать от молодоженов - ой, мы не успели, а это забыли, а это не знаем у кого..... Единственная проблема, которую до сих пор не могу придумать как решить - это удобные сумки. Костюмы для переодевалок вожу в чемодане. Шляпы для фото-студии в пластиковых ящиках. Ростовую куклу просто в целофановом мешке - но хотела бы сшить какой-то мешок с хорошим, непромокающим дном. Все остальное в сумке в большим количеством карманов. И вот пока никак не родится идея, чем эту сумку заменить, чтобы она презентабельной была и удобной. Ну очень иногда не хватает ширмы :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: А вот Боната все время ездила с одним пакетиком, а на прошлой неделе таки и вааще до одной резиночки реквизит сократила :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: шучу :wink:

----------


## skomorox

> вот Боната все время ездила с одним пакетиком, а на прошлой неделе таки и вааще до одной резиночки реквизит сократила    шучу


Я тоже стараюсь уйти от сумок. Практически не использую костюмы, на свадьбу беру только один (надувная баварская тётка), но вот атрибуты костюмов ( в основном, это всевозможные шляпы, шапочки и пара париков), и другой реквизит, нужный для конкурсов и по сценарию - всё равно занимают огромную синию сумку из магазина "ИКЕА". Ни как не получается с одной резинкой приехать на праздник.:rolleyes: Но я рада, что у меня всего лишь одна сумка, а не целая машина.:biggrin:

----------


## BONATA

> . Ни как не получается с одной резинкой :rolleyes:сумка, а не целая машина.:biggrin:


Да шутит она, Ирина. У меня конечно тоже сумка, и не маленькая, со всем необходимым. ...эээээ....Но я частично уменьшила свой багаж. :Aga: 
....использую " служебное положение"...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:...В машине у ди-джея рядом с аппаратурой ездят мои шляпы, хлопушки (запас которых пополняю), зонтики, багет. Требуется это не всегда. Но я знаю, что можно в любой момент выйти из ресторана и взять это из машины.....

----------


## Анна_ Чумова

Привет! Всегда стараюсь, чтобы весь реквизит умещался  в двух сумках или пакетах. Как-то больше ни к чему. Костюмы парочку всегда беру с собой, ну и различные штучки для конкурсов. Правда не всё успеваешь иногда применить, но так спокойнее! На запас всегда есть сковорода и поварешка, парочка на веревочках. Когда позволяет обстановка провожу конкурс: кто больше раз ударит поварешкой об сковороду без рук. К концу праздника очень весело проходит.:biggrin:

----------


## Анна_ Чумова

Да уж.... Сначала поделилась, потом изучать стала. Вот наконец, прочитала ВСЮ тему. Какая полемика по поводу костюмов или без!:eek: Я начинала пратически без костюмов, пререодевала на свадьбе только коробейников.Остальное полный набор конкурсов с реквизитом и без. Из-за чего сильно переживала, так как просит народ чтоб были ряженые! :wink:
Но основная профессия как-то придавала уверенности, что удержу внимание, смогу увлечь!
Стали хвалить... :biggrin:Года через два добавила ещё костюмчиков, но пользуюсь все же редко. Так вот получается, что теперь уже научилась...ну себя не хвалю...говорят так :Aga: захватить аудиторию менно общением. не просто там слова, а именно взаимное общение с людьми. И к концу вечера расстаешься почти друзьями, с общими интересами!
Но никуда не денешься м ы привязаны к тем кому дарим праздник. Хотят шоу - будет шоу! Будут и переодевания и экспромт и все остальное!
А доверяете мне, так постарайтеь расслабться и получайте удовольствие от события!!!
Но всегда есть куда расти, а форум в этом главный помощник! За что огромное спасибо!!!! Будем учиться новому и воплощать все идеи!!!

----------


## Инночка

> для этого конкурса можно использовать...простые две папки-скоросшивателя, удлинненных картоном - первый человек встает на нее, чтбы под следком оказался этот самый сшиватель - в него вдавишь ногу - и папка никуда не денется, за ним встает второй вплотную, третий...А для переноски их просто гармошкой складываешь.
> 
> вот все забуду про резинки -то, спросить, уточни, Ирина, как именно это многофункциональное изделие можно применять...У Инны в Питере видела танец - так подводки забыла...


про резинку: в круг становятся люди, играет музыка, они танцуют, как только музыка останавливается, сразу все должны ее сбросить, у кого осталась в руках, на шее, или просто зацепилась - выбывает, и так до тех пор, пока не останется один человек победитель. Потом можно сделать из нее паутинку, а также недельку, когда из положения вверху опускаешь резинку почти до пола и люди должны под ней пролезть и не зацепиться.

А можно у Вас поподробнее спросить про скоросшиватели?

----------


## tatka17

> Всегда стараюсь, чтобы весь реквизит умещался  в двух сумках или пакетах.


 Я тоже так стараюсь сделать. Пара костюмов и реквизит для конкурсов.

----------


## nanewich

Я тоже начинал, ездил с маленькой сумочкой и папочкой. Потом к ним прибавилась ещё папочка. Потом попал на форум и сумка стала большая. Потом стала большая папка, потом к ней прибавилась ещё одна папка. Недавно добавилась ещё одна большая сумка. А что дальше?:biggrin:
И с костюмами я не работаю, только элементы и реквизит.

----------


## tatka17

[QUOTE=nanewich;2806276]Я тоже начинал, ездил с маленькой сумочкой и папочкой. Потом к ним прибавилась ещё папочка. Потом попал на форум и сумка стала большая. Потом стала большая папка, потом к ней прибавилась ещё одна папка. Недавно добавилась ещё одна большая сумка. А что дальше?:biggrin:
И с костюмами я не работаю, только элементы и реквизит.[/QUOT


Видимо, меня это же ждет:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Екатерина Александрова

Беру на свадьбу одну переодевалку, реквизит для конкурсов (резинки, газеты, листы, маркеры, ножницы и т.д. и т.п.). Воздушные и мыльные шарики, папки(2) с наработками. Атребуты для обозначения образов ( шляпы, шаровары, клоунские мягкие шляпы, цветные парики и т.д.). Для танцев: ленты, платок. Написала, вроде не много, а получается баул приличный:biggrin:

----------


## Rem-Olya

У меня 2 сумки с реквизитами и элементами для конкурсов стоят на работе в кафе,костюмы и еще одна сумка дома.Но когда работаем на стороне,забиваем с мужем всю нашу машину(плюс колонки,усилитель и т.д.).Раньше,когда сама ведущей работала,только с микрофоном и маленькой сумочкой ходила. :Oj: Сейчас ''пробило'' на костюмы,парики...Папок с материалами не беру-некогда туда смотреть.Некоторые конкурсы мне надоели,а клиентам нравятся,идут на ура,-тоже вожу, на всякий случай.А как хочется придумать что-нибудь такое особенное... :Ok: 
Спасибо форуму за поддержку,за науку,за теплое общение...,за то,что принимаете нас,новичков...И желание учиться и общаться растет все больше и больше... :flower:

----------


## Oksik74

приветик!разрешите присоединиться к разговору...беру всегда с собой полные 3 ашановские сумки,но руки до всего реквизита никогда не доходят,я страшная перестраховщица,тащу всё это на себе в метро,руки отваливаются,вся взъерошенная,а реквизит в итоге простаивает,как научиться быть организованной и по минимуму использовать реквизит,чтоб не в ущерб здоровью?буду равняться на вас,уважаемые коллеги!

----------


## KAlinchik

> тащу всё это на себе в метро,


жесть...а такси хотя бы никак?

----------


## Oksik74

да  уж,что это жесть-согласна,но расстояния в москве и вечные пробки оставляют желать лучшего,да и такси стоит 1000 руб,если доехать с юга москвы на север,это бьёт по кошельку,сразу вспоминаешь,что маленький ребёнок и за эти деньги я ей куплю лучше то да сё,вот и пЫхаю

----------


## Ильич

*Анна_ Чумова*,

 Посмотрел фото в профиле.... 

ПЛАНШЕТ ВЫБРОСИ !

Ты прекрасна а он все портит.

пы Сы Я выбросил, стало легче.

----------


## Курица

> А можно у Вас поподробнее спросить про скоросшиватели?


Конкурс из разряда новогодних.
Две команды- по принципу Мальчик-Девочка, стоят в затылок друг другу, держась за талии, на старте.Правая нога в всех-на раскрытой картонной папке "Дело", аккурат на его металлической дорожке(чтоб нога не соскользнула.
Зал должен быть большой-чтоб команда из 4-5 чел. "доехала на лыжах" дофиниша-стула-объехала его и вернулась на исходную, не потеряв ни человека, ни лыж.
Главное тут-синхронность.
музычку можно использовать эту:http://files.mail.ru/J7R1T3 
_(Детская песенка про эскимосов)_

----------


## Нюра

Я тоже из разряда перестраховщиц и таскаю с собой весь нажитый честным трудом две сумки "челночников" и пакет большой, а в них:
несколько переодевалок для театра-экспромт(руские-народные костюмы, для рыцаря и его дамы сердца, для "новых" русских, разнообразных животных, приколы типа очков, носов, костюмы для стриптиза мыжские и женские, восточные); скакалки, прищепки, мольберты,шарики круглые и для моделирования, галстуки, шляпы с бубенчиками, насосы, диски с музыкой для конкурсов, грим, папки и ещё всяких мелочей куча так даже и не вспомнишь сразу.
Завидую более организованным я ж когда собираюсь на мероприятие даже точно не знаю какие конкурсы будут, сначала смотрю на народ настраиваюсь на их волну а потом как то уже определяюсь, чёткого сценария никогда нет только скелет.

----------


## Люба Беликова

Ой! Я тоже не всегда знаю заранее, что буду делать на конкретном празднике. Планируешь одно, а на деле всегда  получается: то народ совсем сидячий, то столы глупо расставлены - не будет активных конкурсов, то жарко - и играть сил нет ни у кого... Вот и приходится всё решать на месте, а для этого таскать реквизит, которым то-ли воспользуешься, то-ли нет. Но, честное слово, лучше послушать ворчание мужа про "ненужные" пакеты, чем кусать локти и думать, что нужный реквизит благополучно лежит себе дома. А так бы пригодился именно сейчас!

----------


## СаньКА83

Я тоже стараюсь работать по принципу: Все свое ношу с собой!
Две Огромные сумки, а в них .......видимо невидимо (блестящие шляпки, реквизит для сказки, детский гримм, коробка с подсвечниками и свечками,  большие спички, чтобы удобнее было зажигать,  планшеты, маркеры, ленты атласные, ленты для конкурса "Косички", платочки, трусы в горошек и полоску, парики, разные штучки для конкурсов, микрофоны, флешка)), конверты - 2 шт., скотч, степлер, пара шариковых ручек, нитки, иголки, булавки, скрепки) да и еще забыла......
Три вешалки с костюмами
Кажется все......Знаю, что всем пользоваться точно не буду, но все равно беру с собой, А ВДРУГ......

----------


## MAGISTRA

сейчас пора аллергии..и в моей аптечке прибавилось лекарств.и вот под конец свадьбы подходит девочка с вопросом-у вас есть капли для носа,а я как волшебник-НА! так что,носите с собой все! Мы как палочки-спасалочки!

----------


## СаньКА83

> и в моей аптечке прибавилось лекарств.


ДА, правда, лекарства нужны, особенно таблеточки. Часто у мам, бабушек голова болит, просят кое-нибудь обезболивающее.  А я - бегу к своему ЧУДО-БАГАЖУ, и спасаю жизнь человека.

----------


## Dju

Таблеточки со спиртным? .....

----------


## СаньКА83

Почему? Разве на празднике обязательно выпивать? Да и не каждый человек переносит алкогольные напитки! Вам что такие не попадаются?:redface:

----------


## Светик---

И аспирин и ранитидин и нош-па....все стали совершенно больными и беспомощными, вот и хожу как медсестра, а не ведущая....А багаж это просто мука для всех нас...вечные стирки , глажки, проветривания, подшивание и т.д. Несколько дней перед свадьбой, сумашедшие дни.

----------


## Ильич

> Знаю, что всем пользоваться точно не буду, но все равно беру с собой, А ВДРУГ......


Психотерапия это *а вдруг....*на самом деле думать по ходу как правило сложно.. но из *а вдруг* иногда рождается что то ...
Тягаю сейчас сумку ( в сvыле вожу на машине) в котором па полиэтиленовым пакетам разложен реквизит к конкретному номеру. Есть реквизит который лежит дома невостребованый и ждет своего номера.
Кроме этого со мной мой ди ждей стойка под  ноутбук ноутбук , если работаю на своем звуке усилитель с микшером две колонки две стойки под колонки радиомикрофон если работаем дискотеку возможен свет иногда раскладной стол и два раскладных стула.....

Чего и вам желаю...... в страшном сне!

----------


## Ильич

> Почему? Разве на празднике обязательно выпивать? Да и не каждый человек переносит алкогольные напитки! Вам что такие не попадаются?


Обязательно! да бы быть вместе с гостями на одной волне!:biggrin:

----------


## Миро4ка

А я решила прикупить ящик для инструментов или для рыбалки:smile:, ну там где много всяких отделов. Я беру все что касается, прикрепить, привязать, пристеплерить, отрезать ну и тд, включая лак для ногтей (женщины меня поймут:smile:), сделаю его погламурней, чтоб статусу соответствовал, и буду как Мери Попинс с саквояжем или это все таки будет как чемоданчик доктора "скорой помощи" .:smile:

----------


## СаньКА83

> Обязательно! да бы быть вместе с гостями на одной волне!


Думаю, это шутка?:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А я решила прикупить ящик для инструментов или для рыбалки, ну там где много всяких отделов. Я беру все что касается, прикрепить, привязать, пристеплерить, отрезать ну и тд, включая лак для ногтей (женщины меня поймут), сделаю его погламурней, чтоб статусу соответствовал, и буду как Мери Попинс с саквояжем или это все таки будет как чемоданчик доктора "скорой помощи"


А у меня для этого есть просто коробочка, такая гламурненькая, как раз в сумку и помещается!
А вот ящик для рыбака - вещь громосская!
Но идея  - ОТЛИЧНАЯ! :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> Думаю, это шутка?


Абсолютно серьезно. Но не для дам.:biggrin:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

О, я начинаю собирать реквизит за день до мероприятия! :Aga: 
Допустим - свадьба (6 часов)
1. Наряды для жениха и невесты, а также свидетелей - Испытание       жениха и невесты.
2. Столик складной. ( в 8 случаях из 10 очень нужен)
3. Реквизит для Испытания жениха и невесты.
4. Реквизит для испытания родителей молодожёнов.
5. Костюмы "Восток" + реквизит
6. Костюмы "Мексиканцы" + реквизит 
7. Костюмы "Гавайи" + реквизит
8. Костюмы "Мисс красоты" + реквизит
9. Костюмы "Русские народные", или "Украинцы", или "Сказочные персонажи" на выбор для сбора подарков + реквизит
10. Костюмы "Детки" + реквизит
11. Вся аппаратура + доп. оборудование ( работаем в паре с мужем, он за пультом)
12. Реквизит для не костюмированных конкурсов.
13. Фотоаппарат ( забываю его взять в 8 случаях из 10 - к сожалению)
14. Сменная обувь без каблуков.
15. Вода без газа 1 бут маленькую.
16. Чудо-коробочку ( ручка, маленький блокнот, визитки, нитки+иголка, ножницы, булавки, невидимки+шпильки, клей-контакт, пластырь, степлер, таблетки от головной боли, от поноса (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу), от кашля)
 17. На месте, меня ждёт коробка с расходным материалом от молодожёнов (список отдаю заранее)
Всё упаковано в коробки, 2-3 шт получается, брать удобно и складывать тоже. Костюмы все в чехлах.
Пожалуй всё! Ничего не забыла?.....

----------


## Саша Львов

> Я, ко всему прочему, беру еще раскраски с карандашами, оченно полезная вещь на тех взрослых праздниках, где есть дети.


Вот спасибо, видимо тоже буду такое делать, чем-то детей занимать, а то я детишек на свадьбах порой НЕНАВИЖУ :Vah:  (не примите всерьёз, но порой достают)

----------


## АлексейФ

В последние годы - ноутбук (там вся музыка для программы). А из реквизита: ленты, шары, резинки для волос, фломастеры/маркеры, ватманы/картон. Костюмы - по желанию заказчика.

----------


## Dju

> Допустим - свадьба (6 часов)
> 1. Наряды для жениха и невесты, а также свидетелей - Испытание жениха и невесты.
> 2. Столик складной. ( в 8 случаях из 10 очень нужен)
> 3. Реквизит для Испытания жениха и невесты.
> 4. Реквизит для испытания родителей молодожёнов.
> 5. Костюмы "Восток" + реквизит
> 6. Костюмы "Мексиканцы" + реквизит
> 7. Костюмы "Гавайи" + реквизит
> 8. Костюмы "Мисс красоты" + реквизит
> ...


Мдяяяяяяя.... , а везти все это на камазе.... Блин, у меня комплекс развивается. Брошу-ка я себе в пакетик бутылку водки....ну, для численности реквизиту:smile:

----------


## Svetlichok

> Я, ко всему прочему, беру еще раскраски с карандашами, оченно полезная вещь на тех взрослых праздниках, где есть дети.


Огромное спасибо за идею,раньше никогда этого не делала,но думаю к концу мероприятия будет очень уместно занять детей таким образомю :Oj:

----------


## Саша Львов

Наверно в этой теме будет лучше всего получить ответ. Недавно, гуляя с дочкой в парке прикупила зачем-то два больших надувных молотка. Ну из таких надувных игрушек, знаете? Около метра длинной. Думаю-пригодятся на какой-от конкурс. А вот сейчас сижу и думаю, что бы такого с ними придумать? Может кто-нить подскажет, а?

----------


## светик семицветик

Согласна  с Вами, что проведение свадеб или другого мероприятия без костюмов действительно требует профессионализма, но  с другой стороны, когда смотришь фото со свадьбы   с использованием костюмов и без них , то намного интереснее  и ярче свадьбы с костюмами. :Ok:

----------


## Dju

Расставляйте акценты! Для того, чтобы получить фото, люди отправляются в фото-салон! Я работаю ведущей, а не ассистентом у фотографа.

----------


## Dju

Странно, что мой ответ Светику-Семицветику оказался раньше её поста. Это как?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Вообще-то это выглядело так: 



> Согласна с Вами, что проведение свадеб или другого мероприятия без костюмов действительно требует профессионализма, но с другой стороны, когда смотришь фото со свадьбы с использованием костюмов и без них , то намного интереснее и ярче свадьбы с костюмами.





> Расставляйте акценты! Для того, чтобы получить фото, люди отправляются в фото-салон! Я работаю ведущей, а не ассистентом у фотографа.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Странно, что мой ответ Светику-Семицветику оказался раньше её поста. Это как?


Это не твой глюк.  Просто она удалила тот пост, а потом его повторила. я исправила. Теперь все логично. :wink:

----------


## Dju

Спасибо, Мариночка, а то я начала сомневаться в своем рассудке :biggrin:
Я видимо слишком быстро ответила, не дала Светику подумать....

----------


## Mazaykina

> Спасибо, Мариночка, а то я начала сомневаться в своем рассудке


С твоим рассудком все в полном порядке!  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## светик семицветик

> Расставляйте акценты! Для того, чтобы получить фото, люди отправляются в фото-салон! Я работаю ведущей, а не ассистентом у фотографа.


Впрочем все зависит от пожелания клиента , мои просят костюмы )

----------


## Dju

Мы это обсуждали. Мои просят и после моего рассказа о моем подходе перепросють kuku

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> а везти все это на камазе....


4-5 чехлов, 2 средних коробки, немного места занимают. А вот колонки, это да....
Место много занимают. 
У нас есть ведущие, которые "костюмы" с собой привозят в большом пакете, мятые и вонючие. Закинула пакет в такси и на работу!
Я свои костюмы, после каждого мероприятия стираю, про утюжок не забываю, мне не стыдно предлагать эти конкурсы.
На последней свадьбе не делала два костюмированных конкурса, заменила безреквизитными (или почти безреквизитными) конкурсами и играми. Спасибо любимому форуму :flower: , багаж легче стал.
Но совсем отказываться от костюмов не собираюсь.

----------


## Нюра

Ну конечно же костюмы нужны! Это ж столько позитива! Да и люди одетые в костюмы раскрепощаются потому что это уже наполовину и не они вовсе! Я костюмы таскаю и таскать буду мне это нравится!

----------


## Юльяна

> Я костюмы таскаю и таскать буду мне это нравится!


Полностью СОГЛАСНА!!! Сама люблю все костюмированное, да и у заказчиков один из главных вопросов - будут ли "переодевалки"... :smile: :Ok:

----------


## Solnechnaja

> а я как волшебник-НА! так что,носите с собой все! Мы как палочки-спасалочки!


Мы, действительно, как палочки-спасалочки-выручалочки! :smile: 

Вот отписалась я в этой теме о количестве своего реквизита и того, что дополнительно стараюсь взять с собой. Приехала после этого на первый же банкет и подходит ко мне молодой человек, Ольга, а у вас нитки есть, я тут брюки порвал, как бы зашить... Через час девушка, а у Вас от головной боли что-нибудь есть? -Есть! :smile:

А что касается костюмов и прочего реквизита - все равно это целиком и полностью зависит от клиента и аудитории с которой приходится работать - что одному хорошо, то другому никак. И если одни мечтают о том, чтобы у них были костюмы и передевалки, то другие напротив - никогда в жизни в таких конкурсах участвовать не будут. Согласитесь, что есть и такие банкеты, где вообще конкурсов не бывает, потому что так клиент захотел....

Но все равно я себя увереннее чувствую, если знаю, что в машине у меня на всякий пожарный сумка с реквизитом стоит.... ну мало ли что :wink:

----------


## Innessa

Беру с собой 2 большущих пакета с костюмами и разными карточками для игр и прочее

----------


## Rem-Olya

Сообщение от Нюра 
Я костюмы таскаю и таскать буду мне это нравится!
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Лерченок

У меня сложилась практика: возить реквизита больше, чем предполагаем на предварительной встрече, так как иной раз гости готовы скакать и прыгать, устраивать балаган просто безостановочно. но бывает, что иной раз и не открываю кофры и сумки, вижу, что гости не расположены к различным переодеваниям. Даже последнее время стараюсь не обговаривать с заказчиками обязательные конкурсы и розыгрыши, только общую канву праздника, так как, то что им понравилось, не всегда может на УРА пройти на их гостях. НО запас реквизита существенно придает уверенности. Хотя не проблема провести всё абсолютно без всего. Единственный самый актуальный реквизит - флешка с музыкой для конкурсов и игр, особенно при работе с незнакомым музыкантом!

----------


## naduha82

Ну вот я и перелистала все ответы.... читала внимательно, с карандашом в руках!  Спасибо огроменное за все ваши знания!    что касается меня : беру все бумажные запасы (тексты и буквы распечатенные), диск со свадебными и яркими песенками, ленточки (и на встрече молодожен пригодятся, и в конкурсах), корзику (и денежные подарки туда складываем, и обязанности молодых), резиночки для волос цветные и яркие,прищепки разноцветные, ветку дерева (для создания волшебного дерева), ползунки, свечки маленькие (гильзы)..... но думаю мой список будет постепенно пополнятся, благодаря форуму

----------


## Александрия

Ну, а я теперь благодаря любимому форуму, теперь еще и свадебные арки вожу, муж ворчит, а мне эстетическое удовольствие...и еще появился багет( Оле Альтергот отдельное спасибо). Сшила для них такой мешочек- удобно и не пачкаются))) :Yahoo:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

а я только блокнот с ручкой на всякий случай, да баян брал
теперь придется и винчестер таскать - разругался на прошлой субботе с своим напарником диджеем, с которым в паре проработал восемь лет...
Благодаря совместной работе и наработкам и "придумкам" вполне обходился, вот придется с чужими музыкантами "кашу варить", что то с реквизитом возможно тоже...

----------


## Алина зая

У мена реквизита "вагон" езжу на свадьбы на машине...
Много костюмов, реквизиат для конкурсов... Три коробки на каждое застолько (первый стол, второй стол, каравайный стол)
И нереквизита обязательно беру с собой:
скотч, ножницы, зажигалку или спички, семейную свечу (молодые часто забывают свою купить), рушники (тоже бывает теряються в процессе доезда до ретсорана), обязательно набор музыки, даже если с диджеем, обязательно на отдельном диске первый танец молодых, сменную обувь, бутылку воды, таблетки от головной боли.

----------


## alenat

> Наверно в этой теме будет лучше всего получить ответ. Недавно, гуляя с дочкой в парке прикупила зачем-то два больших надувных молотка. Ну из таких надувных игрушек, знаете? Около метра длинной. Думаю-пригодятся на какой-от конкурс. А вот сейчас сижу и думаю, что бы такого с ними придумать? Может кто-нить подскажет, а?


Можно в конкурсе с живыми кнопками ,  правда тогда наверное молоточков придется докупить до количества кнопок)) 
Если устраиваешь костюмированные номера например с приездом скорой помощи которая ставит диагноз то можно в качестве молоточка неврапотолога использовать - например , пациенту - "Следите за моим молоточком"  или "сейчас проверим ваши нервишки"

----------


## sokolixa

*andralex*,
Надувные молотки ещё можно использовать в аукционах на свадьбах, если их проводишь (ну там, продажа торта, шампанского и др.) - дать молотки свидетелям, например, и пусть стучат "Продано" :Girl Blum2: !

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

Что беру я в первую очередь на свадьбу-так это аппаратура, само собой ! Необходимые вещички типа скотча и ножниц-всё есть в чемоданчике для реквизита.Самое главное не забыть список гостей !!! Потому что молодые привозят мне список а так же всё, что необходимо будет в процессе свадьбы( призы, свадебная копилочка, семейный очаг) до мероприятия за несколько дней.Это удобно, потому что не нужно переживать о том, что родители забыли рушник, или призы.С недавнего времени беру с собой термос, а в нём горячий чай с молоком.Класс !!! Я сладкоежка поэтому и конфетки шоколодные обязательно.Сами знаете, иногда попадаются такие заказчики-которым бутылки воды жалко.А когда термос рядом-ляпота.В антракте выпила горячего чайку не клята, не мята как говорится-и дальше работать.

----------


## LUSSI V

Я тоже таскаю кучу сумок, все вплоть до цитрамона, вот кофе пока не вожу, пока проблем с этим не было. Вообще поймала творческий "Зуд", еще больше костюмов хочется, хотя вот вчера пригодились только костюмы пупсов (сбор денег на мальчика и девочку), просто одевать не кого было.

----------


## Катуна

А у меня вопрос про аппаратуру ,  микрофоны, флешки - отпадает сам-собой, у меня замечательный напарник и все он привозит сам ! Люблю его за это.....! По моей просьбе и музыку подберет и нарезочки сделает и батарейки на микрофон купит.. КЛАД , а не напарник! Ну  а сама - с целой машиной прибамбасов  ( ох и любит же  наш народ в округе наряжаться - хоть что делай) В мой список входит:
1 Лепестки роз, рушник, солоночка, свечи ( на всякий случай)
2.Так как я провожу свадьбу в виде Свадебного путешествия на поезде- рулончик туалетной бумаги, стакан чайный с подстаканником, пакетик чая,  и небольшой плед
3.Обязательно красивый поднос -во время праздника он выполняет много функций, планшетка со списком гостей ( кстати она у меня красиво оформлена - заказывала в типографии - в центре место для фотографии молодых, до свадьбы прошу принести молодых свою фотографию. помещаю в центр),  очень большая рюмка для сбора подарков (конвертов)
Костюмы  : 1 выход- Жанны Фриски, Жанны Агузаровой и Мерлин Монро( с маской)
                2 выход  (за столом) появление на свадьбе монахов , исполняющих песню невесте   (поет мой ди-джей а трое монахов по очереди  как бы обыгрывают этот текст.
                3. Реквизит для похищения невесты ( костюм для Бывалого, Труса , Балбеса 3 пачки для танца лебедей и восточные платки на бедра для свидетельницы и ее  подружек
                4. Номенирование невесты в звание Императрицы ( корона, голубая лента, половник и веник)
                5. Поздравление от самых красивых мужчин мира ( Филипп Киркоров и Верка Сердючка, Дима Билан   и  Настя Волочкова , Николай Басков
                6. Выход цыганского табора  + выход девушек из Бразилии 
                7 Свадебный карнавал ( парики, шляпы, и другие прибамбасы -целый мешок)
                8.Выход "Цветов" для свадебного букета
                9 Да забыла , если собираем на детей , то костюмы двух зайцев  -он и она)
                10 Если свадьба два дня  , то сюда прибавляются еще костюм медсестрички с ее охранниками ,   девушек , продающих ложки , фартуки и колпаки для выноса лапши, костюмы для проведения конкурса "Две звезды" ( Аллы Пугачевой и Максима Галкина, Насти и Потапа, Л.М.Гурченко и Бори Моисеева) и торба для  сбора "мусора"-денег
                11 И конечно для себя любимой- таблеточки, ножницы, ниточки,  туфельки , смена костюмов ( во время проведения праздника два раза меняем свои наряды и все женские штучки.
 А так как у меня уже очень много  других костюмов - мы обговариваем с клиентами кого бы они хотели увидеть ( Наташа Королева и Тарзан, Анна Семенович, В.Леонтьев,  Распутина. группа "Тутси", группа "Мобильные блондинки" И. Алегрова, Мулен Руж, Глюкоза гарем для султана, то бишь для жениха :Victory:

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

Доброго дня всем! Я удивлена тем, что некоторые ведущие приходят на мероприятие на "легке". У меня всегда с собой три больших пакета с разным реквизитом - от костюмов для сказки и сценки (собственного сочинения) до колпачков, носиков клоунских (для командных конкурсов, чтобы отличалась одна команда от другой и для настроения участников). Бывало, что в одном кафе приходилось сталкиваться со своими коллегами. Работаем в разных залах. Если нахожу время, то, признаюсь честно, что подглядываю и подслушиваю, надо же изучать своих конкурентов и выявлять таким образом свои минусы и плюсы. Одно для меня стало понятно: те, ведущие, которые поют, на "переодевалках" не заморачиваются особо, проводят какие-то викторины, лотереи, и не забывают наряд шикарный на праздник одеть и прическу сногсшибательную сделать. Они - звезды этого вечера! И с котомками таскаться - это не царское дело. Я, к сожалению, не пою, не танцую, и звезды для меня - это виновники торжества. Я просто помогаю сделать их вечер веселым и незабываемым и без реквизитов не представляю как это возможно вообще. Это моё скромное мнение. Не судите строго.

----------


## Совмари

> У меня всегда с собой три больших пакета с разным реквизитом


у меня их, чудныи образом, от 5 до 7. причем,замечено- туда везу ,например,5, а обратно пара лишних появится, причем- чужого не беру. просто- туда-аккуратненько все. поглажено. костюм к костюмчику. обратно-закадала, что куда и закинула в машину



> Ну, а я теперь благодаря любимому форуму, теперь еще и свадебные арки вожу, муж ворчит, а мне эстетическое удовольствие...и еще появился багет( Оле Альтергот отдельное спасибо).


вот вот..
такая же история..
меня теперь все таксисты города ,по особому, любят.
))))))

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Как хорошо, что у меня есть машина! Ляпота!!!!!!........... :Ok:

----------


## Катуна

> Вообще поймала творческий "Зуд", еще больше костюмов хочется,


Вот, вот! Это тоже про меня...Пройти мимо магазина "Все для праздника"- не могу... ноги сами туда бегут, а еще недавно купила 10 шт. (  к стыду -не знаю как их называют ) ну такие штучки -мочалки - на стадионе девчонки в группе поддержки  ими машут - на свадьбе  раздаю гостям которые   в виду своей конституции стесняются где либо участвовать- вот здесь -то они и отрываются!




> Ну, а я теперь благодаря любимому форуму, теперь еще и свадебные арки вожу, муж ворчит, а мне эстетическое удовольствие...и еще появился багет( Оле Альтергот отдельное спасибо). Сшила для них такой мешочек- удобно и не пачкаются)))


 Александрия, поясни пожалуйста про арки и что такое багет ( извените за  тупость) - я тоже ТАК ХОЧУУУУ.....
И еще хочу надувные костюмы , ну хоть парочку, подскажите где купить?...

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

> Наверно в этой теме будет лучше всего получить ответ. Недавно, гуляя с дочкой в парке прикупила зачем-то два больших надувных молотка. Ну из таких надувных игрушек, знаете? Около метра длинной. Думаю-пригодятся на какой-от конкурс. А вот сейчас сижу и думаю, что бы такого с ними придумать? Может кто-нить подскажет, а?


Можно устроить" гладиаторские бои" или "битву титанов"  или "русские богатыри"- и на юбилеи и на свадьбы пойдёт. Свидетелю завязываем глаза, в руки большой молоток или надувную биту, жениху глаза не завязываем, в руки маленький молоточек- пищалку и дудочку или свисток для сигнализирования. Можно в несколько этапов, по раундам, головные уборы соответствующие надеть( знаю, что бывают в продаже богатырские шлемы) Идея вообщем- то не новая, так что извините, если повторяюсь. Я у вас новичёк.

----------


## Саша Львов

*Татьяна Миронова*, Спасибо, я чего-то подобное представляла себе. Думаю, может на выкуп туфельки такое делать?

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

Ну, да, если например, свидетеля так наказывать за то, что  не усмотрел, не уберёг туфельку. Мол, ты конечно можешь защищаться, но пострадавшая сторона, в смысле жених, тебе устроит головомойку.

----------


## Мария В

Я такие битвы устраиваю, чтобы  молодоженам в первый и единственный раз повоевать. При этом у меня таких много же молоточков ))) Участвуют группа поддержки невесты (подружки) и группа поддержки жениха -  друзья.

----------


## Dju

> Я такие битвы устраиваю, чтобы  молодоженам в первый и единственный раз повоевать. При этом у меня таких много же молоточков ))) Участвуют группа поддержки невесты (подружки) и группа поддержки жениха -  друзья.


Эт как?  :Blink:  Молоточном невесту? Всмысле пофиг, что она королева вечера? Ух ты, как говориться! А лучше настоящий молоток  :Taunt: 

Знаете, Мария, я сама готова перевернуть праздники с ног на голову. И я бы, как невеста, смогла бы подурковать и на голову встать, если пятая точка не перетянет....и я знаю, что встречаются такие невесты, которые не трясутся над своей прической и платье готовы завязать узлом.... 
НО! 
Сам факт, что жениху дается молоток и ему позволительно ударить невесту....Пусть даже в шутку! Вы психологически подводите мужчину к черте, которую не каждый решается переступить, а если переступает, то повторит при первом же срыве. 
Вы хоть отдаете себе отчет, что делаете? Вы осознаете, что люди попадают под наше влияние и мы несем ответственность за то, что делаем: настрой на позитив и созедание или агрессию и разрушение! 
Я конечно не авторитет, но любой малограмотный психолог вам объяснит, что вы вводите программу разрушения.

----------


## Olga Plovayko

Добрый вечер! Очень интересная тема. Я вот когда еду на проведение мероприятия, то везу с собой кучу вещей. Скажу честно, их очень много. Что-то поглажено лежит в сумке, что-то на тремпелях вожу и в коробках ростовые куклы. Я люблю переодевания и поэтому у меня столько вещей. В последнее время переодеваюсь и сама. Главное, чтобы всё нравилось людям.

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Мой музыкант всегда меня ругает за мои чумаданы (он за мной заезжает, а потом отвозит), а я как Плюшкин с собой таскаю все: микрофон; сценарный план с записями (имена молодых, родителей, бабушек-дедушек, перечень гостей); костюмы (у нас любят переодевалки, да и мне они нравятся), парики и проч., 3 лошадки на палочках, (музыкант язвит: саблю,буденновку, велосипед); парики и проч.; свечи для зажжения очага, сам очаг покупают молодые на свой вкус; ножницы, нитки, иголки  и т.п., скотч, в т.ч. двусторонний; разные печатные заготовки для всевозможных конкурсов. Никогда все НЕ ИСПОЛЬЗУЮ, это даже для двух дней много, но мне так спокойнее, мало ли какие гости - одних за столы не усадишь, других оттуда не выгонишь! Так и таскаюсь.
Да, еще кубики большие (в смысле, кости), колода карт, боченки по типу лотошных с цифрами от 1 до 31, ну и еще всякая мелочевка (между прочим, ни разу не востребованная, но по опыту работы в школе знаю, что как только выкину - сразу понадобится. Вот и таскаю!)

----------


## shoymama

> : саблю,буденновку, велосипед...


 картину, корзину, картонку и маленькую (или большую???) собачонку, а также:   ...дождевик,
Чтобы им укрываться,
Взял самовар,
Чтобы чай кипятить.

Взял он кровать,
Чтобы спать на кровати.
Взял он ковер,
Чтоб на нем загорать.
Взял он дрова,
Чтоб ему не искать их.

Взял чемодан —
Почему бы не взять?

Взял керогаз,
Полотенце,
Мочалку,
Книги,
Журналы,
Кресло-качалку,
Лампу,
Ружье,
Сапоги,
Одеяло.
*Взял он собаку,
Чтоб все охраняла.*
Так все-таки большую собаку еще берешь??? Или только собачонку? [img]http://s12.******info/528064574f81452d8dcaa5e1dfe1fee6.gif[/img]

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Так все-таки большую собаку еще берешь??? Или только собачонку?


Похоже, это уже сен-бернар. 
Умом понимаю, что лишковато, а расстаться боюсь... С этим скарбом мне спокойнее, он как оберег что-ли на  меня действует.

----------


## shoymama

Ага, я так планшетку беру. Для самоуспокоения. Лежит. Но попробуй не взять!.. Все, паника!

----------


## Ксюша..

Присоединяюсь к обсуждению. Реквизит с собой вожу не большой (не очень люблю переодевания, но в работе использую) пару циганских костюмов, обожаю игры и конкурсы с использованием фонограм.Самое необходимое для работы - газеты, цветные ленты, пластиковые стаканчики(для игры), карточки,сценарий (я его наклеиваю на открытки, удобно не мешает в руках, и подсмотреть текст всегда можно) план игр которые буду проводить (но ориентируюсь по обстоятельствам) атрибуты (шляпы, платки, цветные шарфы, юбочки) ножницы, нитки, а для театра - экспромта использую картонные таблички на верёвочке  и места много не занимают и персонажи узнаваемы.Может, что-то и забыла вспомню - напишу.

----------


## Мария В

Тут специально пересмотрела багаж, который со мной постоянно. И поняла. На всякий случай у меня всегда шляпы, ушки всякие, ленты на обруче (конкурс заплетания кос командами провожу, когда настроение придёт), в обязательном порядке много шаров.
Но самое главное - у меня огромный бардак на рабочей флешке. Там ВСЁЁЁ!!! На всякий случай.
И ещё. Всегда вожу давно распечатанные слова для тоста-экспромта. На белом листе большими буквами разные слова. Подходит и как тост жениха за любимую, и как гостя за юбиляра, и как работника за коллектив. И почти всегд использую...

----------


## Долька лимона

Привет всем! Интересная тема! После прочтения нескольких постов посмотрела на свой багаж другими глазами! И, как оказалось, он постоянно уменьшается. Раньше, действительно, брала с собой всё, что есть. И всё(!!!) проводила. А сейчас душа лежит к тем конкурсам и играм, которые не требуют переодеваний. Если молодожены пожелают "шоу звёзд", то тогда пожалуйста, всё возьму и сделаю шоу. А вот запасную флешку с муз. нарезками, запасную батарейку для микрофона, а также нитки, булавки, вот это всегда обязательно!

----------


## Виталий Доля

а у меня вечно чемодан реквизита с собой. порой пригождается то, что и не думал использовать

----------


## Виталий Доля

хотя бывает и наоборот

----------


## Холява Лариса

Всем добра!  Я новичок. Но успела в "прихожих" наследить. По поводу багажа у меня тоже был курьёз. Работала я всего лишь год, но сумочка уже была при мне (маленькая такая как у вратаря хоккейной команды). Работала два дня свадьбы с незнакомым диджеем. В конце первого дня с нами расплатились. Диджей предложил  мою "сумочку" взять с собой.(Он на машине, а я тогда такси брала "мол завтра привезу). Я обрадовалась. А на завтра он пропал. Музыки нет, микрофона нет, атрибутов нет. Спасало только то, что гости пришли ряженные (как полагается в народных традициях) в шикарные, рассмешные, профессиональные костюмы и то что второй день идет 4 часа. Это был мой 11 праздник. Вот так бывает.

----------


## Мария В

Вот это да-а-а-а!
Взяла себе на заметку  :Yes4:  
Хотя с незнакомыми музыкантами давно не работала. Да и микрофон я свой ни за фто не доверю никому )))
ПОмню только в начале оставила свой пакет с атрибутами в кафе, где должен был второй день свадьбы быть. На утро его не было. У гостей спрашивать неудобно, администраторы в грудь били - мы не брали. Так и пришлось без пакетных принадлежностей работать. Благо была одна мелочовка.

----------


## Холява Лариса

Всем добра! Мария (буду на "ты", сказали, что это не гласное правило форума) восхищена твоим подвигом !!! 17 праздников. Да у тебя связки из платины.  Это как же надо восстанавливаться. Ис твоей работой это не легко. Хотелось бы побывать гостем на твоем празднике мне почему-то кажется у тебя голос потрясающий. Если есть возможность дай послушать :Aga:  :Yes4:

----------


## Олеся Демахина

Так как мы с мужем работаем в паре, то соответственно везем с собой всю аппаратуру, обязательно запасные батарейки к микрофону, широкий прозрачный скотч (при необходимости приклеиваем шнуры от аппаратуры к полу, чтобы гости случайно не зацепили ногами. В отдельной коробке мелочевка: губная помада для ряженых, маленький скотч, нитки с иголками (бывало гости обращались за помощью), аксессуары к костюмам, запасные диски с музыкальной программой (обязательно содержание на листочках), коробка в виде сердца (используется в конкурсе), папка с печатным материалом, праздничная открытка (вклеиваю листочек с  именами родителей и свидетелей), запасные туфли, ну и конечно же несколько "баулов" с костюмами и вешалками к ним.

----------


## Вятушка

А у меня на одном празднике мужчина спрашивает " А у вас нет таких штучек которые в уши вставляются, тампоны  что ли... а то очень шумно здесь", и что интересно мужчина вроде молодой такой, зачем ему понадобились " тампоны" в уши, потом вроде веселился танцевал. Может хотел в себя сходить, помедитировать.

----------


## ilarionova

> Всем добра!  Я новичок. Но успела в "прихожих" наследить. По поводу багажа у меня тоже был курьёз.


Здравствуйте все!!!!!!!!!!!
как говорится - всё своё ношу с собой. Как бы не хотелось уехать домой на легке. я всегда всё собираю и увожу, даже если на завтра сюда же. 
Всегда стараюсь чётко следить за гостями, когда надо снять с них "мои" костюмы. Бывает не хотят отдавать, просят на память, я тогда "заламываю" цену костюма - и им уже не хочется . А вообще курьёзов много бывает разных.
 Всем удачи в нашей работе!!!!!

----------


## Лерченок

В последнее время наблюдаю у себя такую тенденцию, беру реквизита и костюмов больше чем нужно, иной раз 2-3 сумки даже не открываю за время праздника. Например, танец маленьких лебедей не провожу, но юбки таскаю и если гости уж слишком начнуть требовать от свидетелей этот танец, как выкуп за невесту или ее туфельку. я всегда смогу этот момент сделать более ярким за счет своих костюмов. Но за год реально только 3 раза использовала эти юбки. И так куча запасного реквизита, а вдруг сказку будем играть, а вдруг карнавал с костюмами из мешка, а вдруг, а вдруг, а вдруг... Хотя уже давно и не переживаю если что-то оставила дома, не взяла какой-то реквизит, всегда есть альтернатива. Тем более в последнее время стараюсь практически не обговаривать конкурсы до праздника. Только общую канву праздника.

----------


## таняня

Лерченок, вы меня успокоили. А то я всё себя ругаю, что таскаю за собой эти баулы. Хотя недавно была маленькая свадьба- 35 человек и я взяла всего по-минимуму. Как себя я потом ругала. Гости такие классные были, что пришлось сына с баулами вызывать)))

----------


## Совмари

а моя пакетная история так и не близка к развязке. тала себе слово- купить эти клетчатые китайские сумки. да по всему городу не могу найти..это и смех и грех. завтра открываю новый свадебный сезон и опять с пакетами

а беру я всегда больше, так как никогда не знаешь, какого типа будет народ и бывает так, что нежданно негаданно проводишь игру

----------


## орбит

купила себе большущий чемодан, та называемую "КОСМЕТИЧКУ", очень стрёмно стало появляться на публике с китайскими баулами.

----------


## Славина

> очень стрёмно стало появляться на публике с китайскими баулами.


Такого же мнения. У нас сейчас продаются китайского производства только не клетчатые, а более менее  приличные, у меня одна такая небольшая сумка, а то ещё два больших пакета, так как в машину грузим вместе с аппаратом, поэтому пакеты по углам, удобно. Хорошо, что я такая худенькая, мне места остается всего пол метра, а если бы лишних 10кг было, то наверное бежала бы вслед за машиной  :Grin: 
Я тоже очень болезненно переношу внешний вид места, где мы стоим, сумки по возможности прячу, призы и необходимое складываю в красивые подарочные пакеты, так и стоят аккуратно у меня.

----------


## Наталья Костенко

А я ко всему вышеперечисленному реквизиту добавляю еще и банные принадлежности: простыни, шапочки, веники - для игры "БАНЯ". Сколько бы ни проводила - не надоедает и людям нравится.

----------


## atalon

Вожу с собой самый минимум - полностью загруженный легковой "универсал"!

----------


## Li-ONa

Я уже здесь как то писала, в этой темке)) про наш огромный баул - сумка типа клетчатых, но с "благородным" леопардовым рисунком :Taunt: 
так вот, у меня навязчивая идея появилась, купить две сумочки поменьше и поприличнее, реквизита много всегда, что то обновляю, я очень люблю яркие фотографии после праздников, а этого добиться можно, только если есть какой то реквизит интересный.
но не могу найти сумочки то..вернее никак не решу какими они должны быть - чемоданы, вроде дорого, и мне кажется не совсем удобно, раскрывать сумки удобнее, чем распахивать чемодан. у нас дома штук 5 разных чемоданов - народу много живет, все "летающие" часто, так что чемоданы необходимы, так вот ни один не подходит для моих целей, мне кажется. может все таки сумки типа клетчатых, поменьше размером...все таки они выглядят не так как наша гигантская, и прятать сумки поменьше удобнее, я тоже как и многие, стараюсь убрать все с глаз, особенно в небольших помещениях.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Li-ONa*, Лия, в бонприксе продают набор синих сумок- 3 шт., одна -чемодан на колесиках, вторая- по типу спортивной, правда, 3я- маленькая очень, но я первые 2 использую , как описала ты:)

----------


## Li-ONa

> *Li-ONa*, Лия, в бонприксе продают набор синих сумок- 3 шт., одна -чемодан на колесиках, вторая- по типу спортивной, правда, 3я- маленькая очень, но я первые 2 использую , как описала ты:)


Алин, поискала в интернет магазине бонприкса, так и не нашла этот набор, чтоб иметь представление, но по описанию, вроде поняла, эти выходные у меня свободны, займусь походами по магазинам, может чего найду приемлимое. Вообще много чего мне надо, где б взять денег :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

> Вообще много чего мне надо, где б взять денег..


 :Taunt:  Ой, *Лия*, как мы в этом с тобою схожи, мне тоже столько всего надо... :Vah:   и та же проблема с деньгами  :Grin:

----------


## Li-ONa

> Ой, *Лия*, как мы в этом с тобою схожи, мне тоже столько всего надо...  и та же проблема с деньгами


А ты желание в новогоднюю ночь не загадывала? :Grin: я в эту новогоднюю ночь, под бой курантов написала сколько смогла, сожгла как могла, что не сожгла то так съела [IMG]http://s2.******info/ff7b651aa3240ae5628544d2e1fcb6a6.gif[/IMG] так что я в твердой уверенности, что в этом году успех и денежный и всякий обеспечен!!! :Ok:

----------


## Славина

> ...А ты желание в новогоднюю ночь не загадывала? я в эту новогоднюю ночь, под бой курантов написала сколько смогла, сожгла как могла, что не сожгла то так съела ....


Канэчно загадывала  :Aga:  я и писала, и жгла, и дожевывала, и запивала, и даже не подавилась ни разу  :Grin:  теперь тоже вся в надеждах живу, когда все сбудется  :Grin:

----------


## Ирина Матвейчук

Здравствуйте! Да уж собраться действительно всегда не очень быстро получается, загружаю полную машину:
1.	Микрофон
2.	Комбик
3.	стабилизатор ( на случай скачков электроэнергии) Бывало!
4.	Сменная обувь на низком ходу.
5.	Арки ( которыми встречаем молодых)
6.	Костюмы их много, но я заранее продумываю сценарий и потому, всю костюмерку не беру. (Больше двух раз, переодеваться никто не захочет.)
7.	Шары
8.	Насосы
9.	Конфеты
10.	шапочки слюнявчики ползуны.
11.	Ну и сумочку с косметикой.

----------


## Татьяна30

у меня реквизита очень много, так как и заготовок много. Ведь не знаешь наперед, как пойдет мероприятие. ИЛи запланиуешь одно, а будет востребовано другое. Вот и приходится вести с собой большой багаж.

----------


## Катуна

> Всегда стараюсь чётко следить за гостями, когда надо снять с них "мои" костюмы. Бывает не хотят отдавать, просят на память, я тогда "заламываю" цену костюма - и им уже не хочется . А вообще курьёзов много бывает разных.


Девочки, а у меня был осенью вообще потрясный случай.. Провожу корпоративчик и одному высокопоставленному гостю очень приглянулась ковбойская шляпа, весь вечер в ней проходил , подхожу чтобы забрать , а он мне "Подарите мне эту шляпу, сын давно хочет такую!" А я ее за 500 р покупала!!! Видя мое замешательство  :Tu: -достает  1000 р , оставляет на столике и насвистывая... удаляется... :Derisive:  Немая картина... :Tu:  Я -на столе 1000р - без шляпы :Yahoo: 
Подумала я подумала ... заказала две таких ...!!!! :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Irina tlt

*Катуна*,  Спасибо за ваше сообщение, меня всегда интересовал этот вопрос (если не захотят костюмы отдавать). Хорошо, что поделились опытом.  :Smile3:

----------


## Катуна

> Хорошо, что поделились опытом.


 Да нет... это не опыт -это случай... А костюмы , особенно парики , иногда уходят, ну что же -это издержки нашей профессии,  надо быть к ним готовым!!!
На аваторке -настоящая, добрая снегурочка!!!

----------


## Irina tlt

*Катуна*, Спасибо за добрую снегурочку, только вот качество фото плохое нужно поменять. А к вопросу с костюмами, вроде мелочи, а все равно нужно знать ситуации которые были у вас. опытных (чтобы потом не растеряться).

----------


## Рида

У меня тоже много всякого, костюмы- на плечиках ношу, еще с собой ширма, так как не все кафе предоставляют условия для переодевания, потом по пакетам парики и головные уборы отдельно, реквизит для конкурсов отдельно, туфли на низком каблуке, после четырех часов ведения иногда переобуваюсь, ШДМ с насосом маленьким.
Девочки, я тоже теряла реквизит. Притом иногда самым загадочным образом. Вроде складываю- все есть, а дома смотрю- нет. Иногда вот бывает детки шустрые по моим пакетам лазить начинают, пока что-то веду. Вроде вежливо говорю, что это тетино, трогать нельзя, да они щас такие, интересно им. Ну если не слушают, муж подходит и  после этого вопросов, как говорится нэма!!!
Так вот посеяла пару тюбетеек, подвязку для восточного танца ,веер для гейши. Ну куда деваться, работа такая!!!!
А вообще, решила, что буду использовать костюмы по минимуму. Чтобы несколько емких и значимых моментов,иначе получается балаган какой-то. И народ привык к этим переодеваниям бесконечным, надо его как -то отучать, есть другие способы веселья , не менее интересные. Ну я так думаю :Meeting:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

добрый вечер !   набор приблизительно как у всех: микрофон,парики ,шляпки, костюмы(по заказу) 2 пары обуви,  шарики , резинки.....  Две большие сумки! Когда костюмы не хотят еду как королева.

----------


## Dju

> Когда костюмы не хотят еду как королева.


Вооооооооооооооо! А я всегда королева!  :Yes4:  Присоединяйся!  :Grin:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Иногда костюмы хотят , а в кафе нет условий.  Раньше очень по этому поводу  переживала ,а теперь этот   момент  проясняю с клиентами и всё  замечательно. Иногда даже имея костюмы понимаю , что они абсолютно не нужны. Джулия я к вам присоединяюсь!!!!

----------


## Холява Лариса

Я к вопросу о костюмах. Когда гость гуляет. Он играет (хочет быть самым быстрым и ловким), танцует (хочет быть лучшим танцорам. Мы же в этом ему и поспособствуем), поет (хочет быть самым музыкальным и похожим на лучших певцов. И мы же к этому его подвигаем), а переодевается в костюмы (хочет создать самый лучший образ и быть похожим на звезд кинематографа и эстрады). Так давайте не обделять его. Пусть он на празднике чувствует себя самым быстрым, ловким, танцующим, музыкальным и артистичным. Главное - без перебора.

----------


## Катуна

> Вооооооооооооооо! А я всегда королева!  Присоединяйся!


Как  же я хочу к вам присоединиться.......но, увы, :Tu: k., любять у нас в округе наряжаться... да еще как! Намедни свадьбу проводила в городе, все прилично, саксофонист обалденный ,певица, певец, шоу-балет, свои конкурсы с небольшими элементами костюмов, но привязался уже в конце свадьбы гость, приехавший из района: "Когда вы будете веселить нас?", спрашиваю-каким образом? Что надобно? А ему, оказывается, нужно Верку Сердючку или на худой конец Леонтьева с причиндалом!!! Говорю ему, что уже сто лет не делаю выход этих артистов.... У него глаза квадратные...У нас, говорит, не одна свадьба в селе не обходится без них, без передевалок до трусов... Вот и получается, обговариваешь с молодыми все детали свадьбы, а кому-то из гостей  надо совсем другое.... раздеться до трусов, покривляться, запрыгнуть на кого-нибудь... А тут тебя, заставляют слушать саксофон....

----------


## Рида

> Когда вы будете веселить нас


Знакомая фраза!!!Мне мой первый жених именно так и сказал!!!Ну Катуна, если с тобой не весело, то у меня наверное, вообще мыльная опера :Blink:

----------


## Irina tlt

> Вот и получается, обговариваешь с молодыми все детали свадьбы, а кому-то из гостей надо совсем другое


У меня вопрос к вам как к опытной тамаде и как вы выходите из этого положения, ведь свадьба праздник для молодых, но гоститоже же не должны скучать. И всем же все равно не угодишь.

----------


## Natatulka

> из района: "Когда вы будете веселить нас?", спрашиваю-каким образом? Что надобно? А ему, оказывается, нужно Верку Сердючку или на худой конец Леонтьева с причиндалом!!! Говорю ему, что уже сто лет не делаю выход этих артистов.... У него глаза квадратные...У нас, говорит, не одна свадьба в селе не обходится без них, без передевалок до трусов... Вот и получается, обговариваешь с молодыми все детали свадьбы, а кому-то из гостей  надо совсем другое....


У меня тоже гости на последней свадьбе ждали такой парад звёзд, некоторые подходили и спрашивали будет ли, хотя с молодыми обговаривалось, что не делаю этого и они были только за. Просто на всех не угодишь, сколько людей, столько и мнений. но гости ни в коем случае не должны скучать, надо предложить альтернативу, то, чего они может быть ещё ни разу не видели, тогда в конце вечера будет приятно услышать: хорошо, что не было Сердючки.

----------


## shoymama

> ... несколько емких и значимых моментов,иначе получается балаган какой-то. И народ привык к этим переодеваниям бесконечным, надо его как -то отучать, есть другие способы веселья , не менее интересные.


Да моя ж ты умница!!! Браво!!! [img]http://s16.******info/f8d608fd2d03547ade4bdd56d034d467.gif[/img]
СогласнаЯ Я!!!!! На 100 %.

----------


## sa-sha76

> Просто на всех не угодишь, сколько людей, столько и мнений. но гости ни в коем случае не должны скучать, надо предложить альтернативу, то, чего они может быть ещё ни разу не видели, тогда в конце вечера будет приятно услышать: хорошо, что не было Сердючки.


Я согласна , так оно и есть 



> и как вы выходите из этого положения, ведь свадьба праздник для молодых, но гоститоже же не должны скучать. И всем же все равно не угодишь.


Главное  чтобы  гостям было что- то предложено(игры ,танцы ,лотерея, музыкальные конкурсы ,вспомнить как начинается та или иная  песня , а музыку вам подберёт ди-джей . главное ведь что... -не бояться(нашу растерянность сразу видно ),действовать и вовремя включить свои мозги (грубо выразилась, но что то не подберу помягче словосочетания ) , а гости уже сами выберут   то что им по душе и направят тебя в нужное русло.
А ещё бывает, что такие провокационные вопросы задают те гости ,которые другим способом не могут привлечь к себе внимание(таких можно просто переставить по свою сторону баррикады- я бывает таких людей выбираю в жюри или помочь что то для конкурса приготовить, бывает срабатывает ! )

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Всем привет!!!  В последнее время мне показалось , что клиенты гораздо меньше хотят костюмы.. и слава Богу! На праздник приходят нарядные,прически ...... Если даже хотят очень переод. молодож. , я предупреждаю ,что есть такое понятие -желание гостей .... и в таком случае всё разрешается легко и просто....... Я абсолютно согласна- веселиться хорошо можно и без костюмов.... Хочу всех поблагодарить  за мудрые и полезные советы . Я не очень давно на форуме  -мне очень всё присходящее здесь нравится!!!!!!

----------


## Рида

> Да моя ж ты умница!!! Браво!!!
> СогласнаЯ Я!!!!! На 100 %.


А еще я примеряю все на себе как бы- ну не весело мне, когда выходят парни в женских сисськах, пардон, а девушки канканят и цыганят. Такие фото со свадеб теперь есть почти у каждого!!!Смысла нет это делать. А люди это просят, потому что другого не видели!!!То ли дело яркие элементы- например как поющий букет, где не надо переодевать догола, или платочки какие то, очки, шляпки!!!Я тоже думала, что нельзя обойтись без звезд эстрады, а вот общаясь на форуме поняла, что нужно без них обходиться!!!Они не несут смысловой нагрузки- а в каждом веселье в любом случае должен быть смысл, цель- ведь не зря столько оригинальных подводок. А еще понравилось высказывание  не помню кого- одного их наших опытных форумачан- что должна быть интрига, ожидание чуда!!!Согласитесь, что ожидание чуда дает больше адреналина, чем само чудо.а какая интрига в этих персонажах многочисленных, если практически каждый гость знает, что они говорят, что они танцуют, наизусть. Очень вовремя я попала на форум, не успев испортить свое видение праздников!!!И всем желаю развиваться и достигать больших высот, преодолевая мнение толпы!!!У нас здесь такая мощная поддержка!!!
п.с.я не имею в виду новогодние и детские и тематические праздники, где каждый наряд обоснован.

----------


## Mida

Не верю, что гостям нравится переодеваться. Никто ни разу не подошел и не попросил навесить на него грудь 5 размера. 
 Я тоже раньше считала, что тематика без костюмов  - это нереально. Но вот провели на днях небольшую голливудскую вечеринку, где из элементов костюма использовали только красный зонтик, черную шляпу и белую перчатку. Без ложной скромности, скажу, что праздник удался. Всем все понравилось, а больше всего нам самим - нет лишних баулов с тряпками!
Правда, (тут я соглашусь с Ридой) тематическую свадьбу (вестерн, сказочную) без  пары-тройки костюмов  все равно пока не представляю. Там они, действительно, полностью обоснованы.

----------


## тамада Анна

> синтетический парик?- натуральный- все как с волосами- синтетический сложнее- сушка на болванке- расчесывание очень осторожно...укладка- в крайнем случае- бигуди


Парики хорошо сбрызгивать обычным антистатиком. Дольше соханяются

----------


## Катуна

[quote="Irina tlt;3956170"]У меня вопрос к вам как к опытной тамаде и как вы выходите из этого положения, ведь свадьба праздник для молодых, но гоститоже же не должны скучать. И всем же все равно не угодишь.[/quo
Да одела я его, родимого, только в костюм Баскова, букет цветов дала -чтобы невесте вручить, а он прилепился к мужику-однополую любовь изображал....



> Просто на всех не угодишь, сколько людей, столько и мнений. но гости ни в коем случае не должны скучать, надо предложить альтернативу, то, чего они может быть ещё ни разу не видели, тогда в конце вечера будет приятно услышать: хорошо, что не было Сердючки


Если для такого гостя наш форумский изюм был не интересен.... то тогда.....(о чем это говорит?)





> а гости уже сами выберут то что им по душе и направят тебя в нужное русло.


Вот с этим -НЕ СОГЛАСНА! Ты должна управлять свадьбой и ходом ее проведения , а не гости будут манипулировать тобою! Вот тогда  точно будет




> иначе получается балаган какой-то. И

----------


## Катуна

> Не верю, что гостям нравится переодеваться


 Девочки, милые, мы забыли, что есть  село, есть город, и если в городе хорошо пройдет голливудская вечеринка, то  для сельского жителя- это не пройдет , просто -не поймут ( есть, конечно, исключения) И передеваются , да еще как!!!!



> Никто ни разу не подошел и не попросил навесить на него грудь 5 размера.


Вы бы видели что они на себя одевают и вешают на второй день свадьбы!!!!!

----------


## Natatulka

> Если для такого гостя наш форумский изюм был не интересен.... то тогда.....(о чем это говорит?)


я как раз об этом и говорю, что можно сделать праздник интересным без переодеваний, просто многие из гостей другого не видели и не представляют, что может быть весело по-другому, поэтому и спрашивают. и именно эти же гости в конце праздника подходят и благодарят.

----------


## Mida

> Девочки, милые, мы забыли, что есть  село, есть город


Возможно, ты и права. Мы  сейчас не выезжаем работать за город, только по одной единственной причине - бытовое неудобство помещений (элементарно, туалет, акустика, отсутствие кондиционера в летний сезон). Но когда только начинали работать и работали все подряд, то катали одну и ту же программу и в городе, и в селе. Разницы в восприятии ее гостями не замечали вообще. Честно. Поэтому я и позволила себе так категорично высказаться. Были очень интеллигентные праздники в селе, в том числе, и тематические  и до сих пор бывают абсолютно разнузданные гости в городе. Как, например, совсем недавно, где на протяжении всего праздника мужчин распирало на стриптиз. На первом же танцполе посрывали с себя рубахи, размахивая ими как на первомайской демонстрации, на втором - полетели ботинки, на последнем же танцполе им приспичило снимать штаны. Пришлось пригрозить прекращением дискотеки. Одумались, застегнулись  :Grin:  :Grin: . Так что наличие тараканов в голове никак не зависит от географического местоположения.

----------


## Катуна

> Так что наличие тараканов в голове никак не зависит от географического местоположения.





> до сих пор бывают абсолютно разнузданные гости в городе.


                                   Согласна на 100%!!!!!





> посрывали с себя рубахи, размахивая ими как на первомайской демонстрации, на втором - полетели ботинки, на последнем же танцполе им приспичило снимать штаны.


  :Yahoo:  :Vah:  :Yahoo:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Вот с этим -НЕ СОГЛАСНА! Ты должна управлять свадьбой и ходом ее проведения , а не гости будут манипулировать тобою!


Предлагать можно по разному  ... гости присели после активных танцев . я предлагаю выпить - тост произнесён..а дальше говорю , поиграем за столом или споём   ? Мне отвечают .Разве это мной  манипулируют !? 
Я считаю, это просто тесный контакт с залом!Я благодарю гостей  за это контакт  ....  я знаю что вы у меня самые активные,весёлые и позитивные давайте  поапплодируем сами себе........и всё  ..

----------


## sa-sha76

> На первом же танцполе посрывали с себя рубахи, размахивая ими как на первомайской демонстрации, на втором - полетели ботинки, на последнем же танцполе им приспичило снимать штаны. Пришлось пригрозить прекращением дискотеки. Одумались, застегнулись


я вообще стесняюсь в таких случаях .но однажды попав в такую витуацию вышедшую из -под моего контроля я попросила чуть чуть приглушить музыку и обьявила.....а теперь дорогие гости и участники самопроизвольного конкурса стриптиз  внимание и в продолжении этого конкурса обьявляю  ваша задача  надеть на себя все снятые вещи, но как можно эротичней  и быстрее своих соперников...приз  постановочное фото с молодыми   ..сработало..
 ..



> иначе получается балаган какой-то. И


Думаю ,что балаган на празднике ,это когда ведущий не смог  завладеть  вниманием,не расположил к себе народ и 
вот тогда гости и начинают вытворять непотребные вещи,  развлекая в таком случае сам себя  ..Это только моё мнение  ,не обижайтесь на меня  



> А еще понравилось высказывание не помню кого- одного их наших опытных форумчан- что должна быть интрига, ожидание чуда!!!Согласитесь, что ожидание чуда дает больше адреналина, чем само чудо.а какая интрига в этих персонажах многочисленных, если практически каждый гость знает, что они говорят, что они танцуют, наизусть. Очень вовремя я попала на форум


Вот это я и хотела написать в завершении   ..спасибо Рида, в этой фразе   мы с тобой единомышленники!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Багаж тамады. И все же хотелось вернуться в эту тему. 
Универсальный чемоданчик ведущего. Что каждый с собой берет обязательно? 
Реквизит,не занимающий много места?

----------


## sa-sha76

да действительно ушли совсем от темы  .  у меня  есть  такая коробка небольшая я её называю рабочей ..  в ней вседа лежат шарики всевозможных размеров.ножницы ,булавки всевозможные ,много фломастеров   скрепки .карты.  бенгальские огни  .   цветные карточки на все мои застольные игры ,листки отрывного календаря ..и т д  с ней я могу занять народ час точно ..она места совсем чуть чуть занимает
  И второе это пакет или сумка в неё атрибуты  всевозможные  ободки ,мини шляпки , яркие маски бумажные  на пол лица,цветные палантины  (завязывать глаза и для игр )парики ,  боа ,насос для шариков ,сменная обувь без каблуков ,запасные новые колготки , если всё это хорошо уложить- места много не занимает, а отработать праздник можно только с одним этим пакетом .... и без  костюмов..

----------


## тамада Анна

> Огромное спасибо за идею,раньше никогда этого не делала,но думаю к концу мероприятия будет очень уместно занять детей таким образомю


А я обычно в конце мероприятия провожу свадебный аукцион, а дети у меня главные помощники в этом деле, собирают деньги у пьяненьких дяденек и тетенек, а главное дети считать не умеют и сдачи давать не надо, тем более говорю, что на свадьбе сдачи не бывает, и молодые довольны, и дети носятся довольные и самое главное мне не мешают.

----------


## Рида

> А я обычно в конце мероприятия провожу свадебный аукцион, а дети у меня главные помощники в этом деле, собирают деньги у пьяненьких дяденек и тетенек, а главное дети считать не умеют и сдачи давать не надо, тем более говорю, что на свадьбе сдачи не бывает, и молодые довольны, и дети носятся довольные и самое главное мне не мешают.


А я детя м ШДМ раздавала, счастью не было предела!!!

----------


## тамада Анна

> Наверно в этой теме будет лучше всего получить ответ. Недавно, гуляя с дочкой в парке прикупила зачем-то два больших надувных молотка. Ну из таких надувных игрушек, знаете? Около метра длинной. Думаю-пригодятся на какой-от конкурс. А вот сейчас сижу и думаю, что бы такого с ними придумать? Может кто-нить подскажет, а?


Я провожу парную игру мужчины(они будут кнопки) сидят на стуле, в руках дудка, женщины стоят сзади с этим самым надувным молотком, загадываю различные загадки, кто из женщин угадал "легким" прикосновением к своей кнопке т.е. по голове мужикам выполняют удар, тут же кнопка должна сработать т.е. свистнуть в свисток, кто это сделал первым говорит ответ на мою загадку.




> Дорогие форумчане-друзья!!!
> Огромная просьба не раздавать на право и на лево поцелуи в багете - это моя личная задумка (на основе поцелуев от Нарспи, кстати за что ей спасибо), которую мне абсолютно не жалко, но на форуме много конкурентов из моего города и я не хочу чтоб наши с ними сценарии стали клонами, хватает того, что мы сидим на одном форуме!!!
> надеюсь на понимание и уважение чужого труда!


А МОЖНО И МНЕ ПОЦЕЛУИ В БАГЕТЕ??????

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> В последнее время мне показалось , что клиенты гораздо меньше хотят костюмы.. и слава Богу!


Может быть ты перестала выезжать в  :Taunt: деревьни?Или сменился круг клиен :Yes4: тов?Или "натырила" Узюму и терерь стало больше клас :Ok: сных конкурсов?
В любом случае-мои поздравления :Derisive: !!!С костюмами работать ооочень сложно,да и деньги огромные тратятся.А хочется всё в дом,всё в семью...

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Сообщение от Катуна  
> иначе получается балаган какой-то. И


 Если позволите поддержать тему.. Я считаю ,что ведущей не должно быть "много" , но никто не должен забывать ,что её пригласили "вести".  Я буквально на втором тосте пытаюсь тактично о себе напомнить  , а именно пауза после первого тоста ..люди закусывают .. я наблюдаюю.. и если появляется активный гость бысрее всех считает ,что нужно выпить ...я ловлю момент и предлагаю ему должность заместителя и вопрос -для чего люди женятся...  вот за это и поднимем бокалы... не всегда .Но иногда мне такой приём   помогает потом сохранить порядок на празднике, конечно я активного гостя хвалю и благодарю за помощь....даже приз ему даю и до конца праздника мы лучшие друзья ..не хочу никого учить ,а выразила своё мнение .... .

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Танюша !  Костюмы есть и желающие тоже. Но их стало  меньше.... Влюбом случае и на всякий пожарный беру всё ,что имеется.. Соседи не понимают ,что происходит.. Днем уехала "навсегда" ,а утром опять выхожу из квартиры... У меня  были варианты без костюмов и получалось не плохо ... Будем выполнять любой каприз....



> Может быть ты перестала выезжать в деревьни?Или сменился круг клиентов?Или "натырила" Узюму и терерь стало больше классных конкурсов?
> В любом случае-мои поздравления!!!С костюмами работать ооочень сложно,да и деньги огромные тратятся.А хочется всё в дом,всё в семью

----------


## светик семицветик

> Танюша !  Костюмы есть и желающие тоже. Но их стало  меньше.... Влюбом случае и на всякий пожарный беру всё ,что имеется.. Соседи не понимают ,что происходит.. Днем уехала "навсегда" ,а утром опять выхожу из квартиры... У меня  были варианты без костюмов и получалось не плохо ... Будем выполнять любой каприз....


Добрый день ,  я новичок,  в своей работе использую костюмы , за вечер 3-4 блока с ними. И мне всегда было интересно ,  а как это вести без костюмов? Если не сочтете за труд поделитесь опытом . Заранее благодарю)

----------


## Холява Лариса

> Добрый день , я новичок, в своей работе использую костюмы , за вечер 3-4 блока с ними. И мне всегда было интересно , а как это вести без костюмов? Если не сочтете за труд поделитесь опытом . Заранее благодарю)


Костюмы меня лично выручают в том случае, когда публика любит принять побольше на грудь. Рано или позно (на таких свадьбах рано) наступает момент когда игру провести трудно, т.к. гости плохо слышат уже. Темпоритм при этом теряется, вот тогда и выручают костюмы. Дискотека - лучшее средство для протрезвления + костюмы. И вот два танцевальных блока заполнено, а это с учетом одной алкогольной (в смысле застольный блок) паузы между ними,  примерно 1,5 часа. Обычно трезвеют. И Вот вам трогательный момент - торт + сказка по ролям (можно просто со словами, но актеры выходят). В таком русле еще проколов не было (единственное "НО" - должна быть отличная дискотека). А у кого есть ещё варианты как удержать внимание перебравшей публики?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> вот тогда и выручают костюмы.


Ларис,я согласна с 



> за вечер 3-4 блока с ними


У меня как правило столько же выходов за свадьбу и чуть больше в юбилей...Берём в среднем...так как бывает и когда костюмы совсем не использую.
Но вот когда всё идёт по плану,пъяных практически нет,а когда подстраиваюсь под гостей импровизирую,появляются больше чем навеселе..У меня много костюмов и много конкурсов + дискотека и гостям напиваться просто некогда...спиртное выносят ящиками и грузят в авто.

----------


## Славина

> а как это вести без костюмов? Если не сочтете за труд поделитесь опытом


Я работаю практически без костюмов, единственный костюмированный блок на свадьбе - это выкуп невесты, все остальное элементы реквизита (часть от костюмов) и поверьте, не менее интересно и весело всегда бывает, и нет неловкости от того, что кого-то придется раздевать до трусов :-)))

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Я работаю практически без костюмов, единственный костюмированный блок на свадьбе - это выкуп невесты, все остальное элементы реквизита (часть от костюмов) и поверьте, не менее интересно и весело всегда бывает, и нет неловкости от того, что кого-то придется раздевать до трусов :-)))


 Ирочка !  Абсолютно с тобой сгласна. А если очень хотят много костюмов- без проблем... слава Богу у меня  их вагон и маленькая тележка...

----------


## Славина

> ..вагон и маленькая тележка...


Не, для меня это не подходит, я как начинаю свои "сумочки" к выходу подвигать, муж такими глазами смотрит  :Swoon2:  что их у меня с каждым разом все меньше становится, иначе придется следом за машиною бежать  :Grin:  не помещаемся.

----------


## Dju

> за вечер 3-4 блока с ними


ОГО! Это ж большая часть вечера. Ну ладно, если это корпорат или юбилей. А если свадьба.... А свадебные традиции, обряды куда?
Вчера, например, у меня свадьба состояла из 4 блоков. Ну что я сделаю, если они не желали выползать - с работы усталые и голодные. А молодежь.... а за столом-то резвые.... Вот оставила бы я их, удалившись переодевать кого-то. Вернулась бы к пьяной массе. 
А так наигрались, надурачились.... лирикой слезами разбавили. Подкрепились и последние полтора часа неприсаживаясь скакали. Шлифанули под конечик лирикой. Из 40 человек старшего поколения было 3 человека (мама и тетя с дядей).... На завершении ряд женатиков и ряд холостяков -  не увидила ни одного пьяного взгляда. 
Так что вряд ли трусики и лифчики делают свадьбу трезвой. Главная задача взять всех в оборот.... Напиваются от скуки!

----------


## sa-sha76

> У меня много костюмов и много конкурсов + дискотека и гостям напиваться просто некогда...спиртное выносят ящиками и грузят в авто.


точно Танюша , а у меня бывает -до того доиграем  в игры, что я костюмы нераспакованными домой везу !
главное чтобы гостям  не скучно было ..Таня а скажи  что ты берёшь на работу  обязательно  (багаж ) реквизит  ...у меня пост ниже , что я беру  ...Ты  так же, а может что- то ещё подскажешь ?А вы девочки ?

----------


## sa-sha76

> Не, для меня это не подходит, я как начинаю свои "сумочки" к выходу подвигать, муж такими глазами смотрит что их у меня с каждым разом все меньше становится, иначе придется следом за машиною бежать не помещаемся.


ИРА у меня таже самая ситуация    .когда последний раз дерево счастья повезла  мне мой  муж  сказал ... я всё понимаю , но по моему  места  тебе в машине уже нет..стала  сбавлять обороты  ..теперь  беру  меньше  реквизита  который большой .



> Так что вряд ли трусики и лифчики делают свадьбу трезвой.


Джу , а я    единственное, когда одевала  сердючку  использовала  лифчик.. ну тут уж без него никак  
 .а вот остальные костюмы  одеваю на одежду гостей ..практически всегда..
мне стыдно, что при мне кто то будет раздеваться. поэтому я не раздеваю , а ещё дополнительно  одеваю!хотя им жарко  ......



> а за столом-то резвые.... Вот оставила бы я их, удалившись переодевать кого-то.


а вот такие моменты у нас часто встречаются  да ведь ...и конечно  не отойдёшь, а будешь подстраиваться под настроение  публики   !
меня почему то последнее время раздражает фраза  -ведущая  развлекает(что мы клоуны )-я считаю ,что ведущая -дарит праздник,возможность людям хорошо отдохнуть, ДАЁТ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ  повеселиться  народу   ,но вовремя -направляет течение  банкета в нужное русло ..а развлекать...не знаю может я не совсем права 
.. Джулия ,наверное в конце вечера  все довольные...... сказали  ,что не хватило  времени  ещё бы  поиграли ?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Ой коллеги дорогие!Если люди хотят переодеваться(а у меня шикарные ооочень росскошные костюмы)мы с ними переодеваемся,если гости хотят играть,у меня есть играть....(много и весело).А спорить,что лучше,отсутствие или наличие кастюмов,помоему очень глупо...Так же бессмысленно спорить что лучше костюмы или элементы оных? Хорошо и то и другое.Если костюмы богатые и чистые их одевают с удовольствием.Если гостям предлогают



> трусики и лифчики


сами понимаете.. за такие элементы костюмв можно и схлопотать по... репутации!ВСЁ должно быть ДОСТОЙНО!!!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> !ВСЁ должно быть ДОСТОЙНО!!!


 Вот  и главная мысль!!!!!!!!!!!  Браво!!!!!!!

----------


## Dju

> мне стыдно, что при мне кто то будет раздеваться. поэтому я не раздеваю , а ещё дополнительно одеваю!


А речь-то не об этом. Пока ты одеваешь пару-тройку людей, основная толпа осталась без внимания. Я может быть грубо назвала народ толпой, но когда людей много, включается психология толпы. Она всегда ищет лидера. Как только ты исчезла из зала, нет гарантии, что там не начнет заправлять другой. Это слишком большая роскошь - отдавать свои достижения  на растерзание одному подпитому выскочке. Простите за подробности, но я даже в туалет ухожу только в крайнем случае. Я всегда на месте и даже, если в стороне, ситуация под контролем. 




> А спорить,что лучше,отсутствие или наличие кастюмов,помоему очень глупо...


Никто и не спорит! Но чаще всего те, кто таскает кучу костюмов, просто прикрываются ими.  Останься они без костюмов - не смогут вывести праздник. Те, кто не пользуется костюмами, при наличии таковых, плево переоденут и дядьку подпитого и тетку разыгравшуюся, щелкнут пальцами диджею и будут хлопать в ладоши вместе с толпой переодетым артистам. 

Да и спорить и доказывать уже ничего не хочется - все сказано уже не раз. Просто ответьте каждый сам себе честно на вопрос (не мне, себе): если сейчас позвонят заказчики и скажут, что свадьба уже идет, ведущий не приехал, новобрачные через полчаса будут в зале, выручайте.... а костюмы ваши постираны ( не отутюжены, в химчистке, отданы в прокат - нужное подчеркнуть)....ваш реквизит утерян на вчерашнем банкете ( утонул, сгорел - интересное подчеркнуть)... У вас ничего нет....только микрофон.... Как? Сможете - нет? 
Сможете - респект, но вряд ли тогда вы заполняете переодевалками весь банкет, скорее всего это маленькие эпизоды для разнообразия. 
Не сможете - сознайтесь себе честно, что нужно учиться. А это значит освобождать все больше времени из-под костюмерок. 
И вот тут предмет спора исчерпывается сам собой. Правда?  :Grin:  И остается насущный - о трусочной репутации ведущего, который правильно говорила Татьяна.

----------


## sa-sha76

> Простите за подробности, но я даже в туалет ухожу только в крайнем случае. Я всегда на месте и даже, если в стороне, ситуация под контролем.


Юлечка так и я так же , ни разу не присяду от начала до конца.
.а когда переодеваю гостей  я успеваю пару раз  выйти в зал и посмотреть как дела , обычно в это время   меня  подстраховывает  диджей..пока музыкальная пауза  на 2 композиции я успеваю..
.



> Останься они без костюмов - не смогут вывести праздник.


это  не так  просто не хочу  доказывать.. надоело всё на одну и ту же тему....просто почему то так обидно..(.как-то звучит  что мы с костюмами  рейтинг у нас  ниже плинтуса) и работать не умеем.
    .



> если сейчас позвонят заказчики и скажут, что свадьба уже идет, ведущий не приехал, новобрачные через полчаса будут в зале, выручайте.... а костюмы ваши постираны


дело тут будет не в костюмах .... неужели  ты Юлечка позволишь себе  выйти на люди без   причёски  и без  макияжа ?   ...думаю что нет?пусть на это потратится 15 минут  так .
.если тебе  позвонили при такой ситуации  информации у тебя  ноль..ты даже не сможешь  программу подобрать .. ну ладно 15 минут  чтобы взять базовые сценарии  для свадьбы..
.дальше  тебе нужно доехать до места банкета  ..тоже время..
а музыка ?если устанавливать..то это тоже  ого-го..
итог  как минимум час.
.а  я считаю  что  мы должны как минимум за полчаса   до мероприятия быть на месте и всё проверить  в том числе и микрофон.. на юбилеи я выезжала  через 2 часа после того как был звонок от заказчика 
нет смысла спорить,  лучше потрачу своё  время с пользой для себя.......

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> это не так просто не хочу доказывать.. надоело всё на одну и ту же тему....просто почему то так обидно..(.как-то звучит что мы с костюмами рейтинг у нас ниже плинтуса) и работать не умеем


 Саша,вы умничка...  Я, лично. говорю о необходимости костюмов... Как хотят клиенты.... Если хотят костюмы я с дорогой душой и большим удовольствием всех наряжаю... но бывает случаи , когда костюмы не вписываются и наша задача вовремя определить этот момент... И  очень важно ,если костюмы красивые!  Мы все стараемся угодить клиентам , ведь это наша главная задача! Вем хорошего вечера!!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> а когда переодеваю гостей  я успеваю пару раз  выйти в зал и посмотреть как дела


Вот слова человека,кто практикует переодевашки.Я видела здесь на форуме выставленное видео,где тамада использует элементы костюмов,отходит в сторонку,в это время бла,бла,бла а потом поевляется с элементами и по ходу тут же вручает.поправляет,одевает и т.д.На мой вгляд,было бы проще,еси бы всё уже было приготовленно под рукой и выдовалось бы тут же.Но с другой стороны...проще по одному уводить пока гости танцуют,там быстро выдавать и да же репетнуть на 1.5 секунды,а потом уже выпустить...Но это я так делаю...



> работать не умеем.


Саша ты не грузись...всё по кругу(особенно в России)в коммунистические времена мы же то же без костюмов работали,только в начале 80-х стали появляться первые элементы...вот и все кто сейчас пока без костюмов придут к тому же что и мы(если только люди не перестанут требовать костюмы)
Что косается,тех,кто наоборот... начали работу с костюмов,а сейчас отходят от этого.Это говорит о том,что они наработали опыт материал и мастерство,теперь можно и не тратить бешенные бабки на костюмы(всё в дом,всё в семью).А нам ничего не надо,мы и так и эдок работали и работать умеем(у нас бескостюмье,пройденный этап)
Вот лично мне ничего не надо для работы с людьми.Я обязательно накрашусь и оденусь естественно притчу уложу,в это время муж погрузиться,дальше доедем,я уже без микрофона начинаю работу,муж заносит барахло и подключается,в первую очередь микрофон для меня,потом буку и звук,дальше приданное тамады.На всё про всё однажды ушло около часа.(правда работали в центре города,повезло)А как кого зовут,я в машине узнала,пока ехали и что за праздник гуляем.Ну а программу по ходу подобрала...



> нет смысла спорить,  лучше потрачу своё  время с пользой для себя....


Вот золотые слова практика...смысла нет!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

> на юбилеи я выезжала через 2 часа после того как был звонок от заказчика


не успела отредактировать придётся новым сообщением  писать ...это не я собралась  за 2 часа, а так и было заказано .... через 2 часа  банкет  -отработать  на ура ....



> На всё про всё однажды ушло около часа.(правда работали в центре города,повезло)


ВОТ Танечка, я всё правильно рассчитала , за полчаса  всё равно не уложится..ПРИ ВСЁМ ЖЕЛАНИИ  ..

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> о трусочной репутации ведущего


Юля вот ты обладаешь удивительной спасобностью валить всё в кучу...Как можно ведущих у кого трусы и лифчики в реквизите,а так же тряпочки секенхендовские с пришытой рюшечкой сравнивать с ведущими у кого профессиональные,богатые,очень раскошные костюмы?
Мы(а здесь на форуме нас таких много)ну не оскорбляем же тех у кого нет костюмов,или ты бумаешь,что ярлык не придуман,он то же есть... просто ЗАЧЕМ  ВСЁ ЭТО?Одни жмуться и работают так,мы тратим бешенные деньги и своё личное время и работаем по другому.КЛИЕНТЫ сами выбирают кто им подходит больше,я с барахлом или ты с голым весельем.И счастье,что так оно и есть!!!А то и ты и я сидели бы без работы!!!Ну не ужели,нужно объяснять такие прописные истины????Учись уже хоть немножко уважать КОЛЛЕГ!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> за полчаса  всё равно не уложится..ПРИ ВСЁМ ЖЕЛАНИИ  ..


Нет почему,если бы городишка мелкий,уложилась бы.А так...от меня до того кафе езды было 25 мин.Я больше времени приводила себя в порядок.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Девочки  и мальчики!  мне очень нужен ваш совет - как ухаживать за париками!  Получила в подарок два шикарных и новых и очень хочется сохранить хороший внеш. вид. Если я не в теме- ткните носом куда нужно ... Спасибо!!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> два шикарных и новых и очень хочется сохранить хороший внеш. вид.


Всё зависит от того натуральные они или нет?

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Нет не натуральные , но хорошего качества.....

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Нет не натуральные


Тогда необходимо по мере необходимости устраивать помойку в тазике с пн-5 нейтральным ср-вом,просушивать аккуратно расчёсывать и алга!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Программа? У тебя есть наработки. Ты ж не первую свадьбу ведешь. Есть родительский блок, есть свидетельский, каравай, торт, первый танец, гадание на первенца, породнение, снятие фаты, прощание со званиями. Есть набор застольных и подвижных игр. А самое главное твое умение стать эпицентром свадебного вихря. Гоняй его....Чтоб у них дух захватило!


 То ,Что всегда с нами и забрать у нас" это" , потерять - нет никакой возможности! И у меня был такой случай...  За 25 минут собралась и всё получилоь прекрасно!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> алга!


-это что такое?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> -это что такое?


Что КВН татарской команды не видела?
Алга это ВПЕРЁД

----------


## Маргоshа

> всё по кругу(особенно в России)в коммунистические времена мы же то же без костюмов работали,только в начале 80-х стали появляться первые элементы...


Девочки, я, конечно, наверное, не в тему. Но судя по посту - у вас скоро юбилей?

----------


## Ладушка Холи

:Aga:  спасибо! поняла!

----------


## РЁВА

Девочки,мальчики.Читаю,поражаюсь,возмущаюсь - в общем испытываю разные эмоции.Я не профи в этом деле,не зарабатываю этим и география моих праздников ограничена,я просто люблю делать праздник людям - вот и провожу свадьбы,
юбилеи,презентации,корпоративчик.И у меня часто возникают проблемы не с реквизитом,а с гостями,которые приходят с баулами.Приучила на свою голову,
что поздравление должно быть запоминающим - теперь каждый считает своим долгом самовыразиться.
В ход идут и ползунки,и пресловутые памперсы,Ваня с Зиной и т.п. Я использую кепки,очки,носы,короны,шляпки,боа...И когда в конце вечера мне говорят "спасибо"и акцентируют на номере, сделанном гостями-я готова сквозь землю провалиться.Все же убеждены,что все это подготовлено мной
Как же перевоспитать и уговорить их избавиться от этого,имею ввиду  гостей.
По разному пробовала - и костюмы предлагала заменить,и слова другие написать,не помогает.Может я что-то делаю не так,а может это не моё?????!!!!!
У меня больше вопросов,чем ответов.

----------


## Ключникова Ольга

> Девочки  и мальчики!  мне очень нужен ваш совет - как ухаживать за париками!  Получила в подарок два шикарных и новых и очень хочется сохранить хороший внеш. вид. Если я не в теме- ткните носом куда нужно ... Спасибо!!!!


Прежде всего необходимо подготовить для этого сам парик -  расправьте пряди и аккуратно их расчешите. Расчесывать надо начинать с концов, постепенно поднимаясь все выше. Не пытайтесь комки волнистых волос распутать с помощью расчески. Делайте лучше руками, разведите в воде комнатной температуры 1 колпачок шампуня и замочите парик минут на10,  не забудьте прополоскать   в прохладной воде, затем завернув в полотенце, аккуратно отжать.
Теперь воспользуйтесь бальзамом сразу же после мытья. Его также растворяют в воде, в которую после на 10 минут помещают парик.
Теперь осталось дело за малым: просушить изделие. Еще раз заворачиваем парик в полотенце и аккуратно отжимаем. После чего берем сухое полотенце, раскладываем на нем парик и сушим при комнатной температуре подальше от обогревательных приборов и солнечных лучей.
Высохнувший парик немного встряхните и расчешите.

----------


## Tina37

Тоже хочу немного внести свою лепту про багаж тамады. У меня костюмов много и они хорошего качества (заказывала в ЧРГ и швее). Когда начинала работать, думала, чем больше их, тем лучше и ярче праздник. Теперь мнение мое изменилось. Да, беру с собой на мероприятие "баулы", но иногда даже не раскрываю. Видимо, умение работать для гостей без костюмов  весело и  интересно, приходит с опытом. Сейчас стараюсь использовать яркие и красивые элементы костюмов (парики, очки, надувные игрушки и т.д). Но опять же, многое зависит от гостей. Когда заказывают, всегда (90%) спрашивают: "А костюмы есть?". Буквально на прошлой неделе был юбилей у "ВИПа". При заказе сказал, чтобы никаких переодевалок! Но я взяла опять свои "баулы" (так, на всякий случай). И, гости, развеселившись, стали подходить и спрашивать "А есть у вас переодевалки?". Одним словом, праздник прошел очень весело! Сразу же заказали несколько юбилеев и корпоратив. Вот и думай после этого: нужны ли костюмы?

----------


## Ключникова Ольга

> Веревку тож таскаю. хотела провести конкурс продевания через одежду... Но так и не воспользовалась пока. Одну уже муж на огороде применил:smile:  
> А вот я её под столом протягиваю чтобы шары не улетели (которые предварительно надули) туда их и складываю... А у вас для чего веревка?


 Я вместо веревки резинку ношу, на 8 марта использовала ее так: проводила конкурс состоящий из нескольких заданий и когда осталось две девушки предложила им собрать по команде но нужно было всех продеть на резинку, было ржачно.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

А у меня ,в зависимости от формата мероприятия ,разное количество реквизита. Бывает, что приезжаю с одним сценарием и небольшим количеством атрибутов к конкурсам. Бывает, что везу от 3 до 5 чехлов с костюмами, большую сумку и чемодан с реквизитом. Для себя вопрос : использовать или не использовать костюмы, решила так,- что клиент попросит, то мы ему постараемся показать. И каждый раз получается , что багаж у меня разный. На последние мероприятия возили даже разборную раму для картины или зеркала размером в  1.7 метра. Так что наш багаж постоянно меняется в зависимости от требований клиентов и нашей фантазии.

----------


## Tina37

*Наталья Стадник*,  Позвольте поинтересоваться: а для чего зеркала? А в разборной раме для картины видимо какое-то действие(или фото?) происходит? У меня тоже разборные стойки есть с нарисованными на ткани открытками, с прорезями для лиц, в технике "батик". Если на первой встрече, заказчик увидит в рекламном ролике, то обязательно просит внести в сценарий :Smile3:  А они большие !(полтора на два)

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Ребята, по поводу рамы очень долго объяснять, поэтому выкладываю здесь ссылку на фильм, где мы позаимствовали идею. Для свадеб мы готовим с музыкантом аудиозапись диалога между молодоженами, предварительно узнав "секретные" данные о женихе и невесте. Посмотрите потрясающее видео со свадьбы, возможно, и вас оно вдохновит на новые идеи в работе.http://www.wedlife.ru/member615/video/20646/

----------


## Tina37

Шикарное видео! Смотрела на одном дыхании! Аж нет слов! Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## Ингуша

> возили даже разборную раму для картины или зеркала размером в  1.7 метра


Наташа!Поделитесь,пожалуйста,секретом изготовления такой рамы....Идея просто замечательная.Спасибо вам огромное!!!

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Рама разборная, чтобы было удобно перевозить. Попробую описать процесс её изготовления. Две металлических трубы ( у меня это алюминиевые, но я думаю и пластиковые подойдут) размером 1.7 м для вертикальной части;
два деревянных бруска горизонтальных частей около 1 м. В деревянных частях есть по два отверстия, туда вставляются металлические трубки, чтобы получился прямоугольник. Полученный каркас я обклеивала пенопластовым потолочным карнизом, он очень похож на элементы  резной рамы. Потом красила золотистой краской( есть специальная краска для пенопласта, она разводится водой! Другая может испортить работу, растворив пенопластовую часть!). Ну это то, как мы придумали ее сделать из подручного материала. Клей использовали на спиртовой основе, он быстро высыхает и хорошо держит приклеенные части.
Может что-то непонятно описала. Пишите ,что именно непонятно, постараюсь описать.

----------


## Ингуша

Наташенька,спасибо! А можно попросить это дело сфотографировать? Можно и в разобранном виде,можно и на телефон.Хотелось бы посмотреть как это чудо выглядит вблизи. Очень заинтересовала идея.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Ребята, как только "отфотографирую" сразу выложу.

----------


## Ингуша

С нетерпением будем ждать!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Anelka

Уважаемая РЁВА позвольте дать Вам простой совет.
Смысол ведущего праздника в том, чтобы дать народу то,чего ему очень хочется.
А если нород желает сценки в костюмах.Значит должны быть сценки в костюмах.
Если вы не согласны, то нород выберит Ваших конкурентов.И будут правы.
Есть одно золотое правило шоу бизнеса: " Кто платит, тот и музыку заказывает."
Других вариантов пока нет.
 :Yes4:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Наталья Стадник*, 
Наташа!
очень понравился твой ролик!
я немного не поняла, это не ваше агенство организовывает?

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Нет, к сожалению,не наше! Мы пока о таком только мечтаем! Хотя, обсуждали со многими, что дело ,в первую очередь ,в бюджете.

----------


## Марина Дудник

> СмысОл ведущего праздника в том, чтобы дать народу то,чего ему очень хочется.
> А если нОрод желает сценки в костюмах.Значит должны быть сценки в костюмах.
> Если вы не согласны, то нОрод выберИт Ваших конкурентов


 Солнце мое! Вас мне кажется точно мало кто выберет! В одном предложении - четыре ошибки орфографические!Мне было стыдно это читать!

----------


## Долька лимона

> Посмотрите потрясающее видео со свадьбы, возможно, и вас оно вдохновит на новые идеи в работе.http://www.wedlife.ru/member615/video/20646/


Вот это даааааа!!!  :Tender:  Сказка на яву!!!  :Ok:  Неужели такое бывает? Такая пара.... такая свадьба.... Саше и Филипу ура! ура!ура!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Кто такие Саша и Филипп??? познакомь???

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Мариш, это имена молодых из видеоролика со свадьбы, который я выкладывала. Очень красивая пара. А ролик выложен на стр. 35

----------


## Марина Дудник

АААА!!! Я смотрела не внимательно! подумала что это ведущие! Восхищаюсь вместе со всеми! прекрасно, добротно, дорого! Очень хочу так же!

----------


## Dju

> Есть одно золотое правило шоу бизнеса: " Кто платит, тот и музыку заказывает."
> Других вариантов пока нет.


Есть! Просто легче всего оправдывать своё нежелание развиваться и расти именно этим правилом. И это право каждого! Это ваш выбор! Только народ тоже не стоит на месте. Его уже тошнит от вашего барахла и неумение сделать праздник подругому. Вы же все похожи друг на друга, как 2 капли водки. В каждом городе больше половины, так называемых, профи одевают людей в костюмы и заставляют плясать. Индивидуум, отгуляв на нескольких подобных вечерах начинает сначала скучать, а потом и материться. К вам еще не захаживал такой контингент? Ждите! У меня так уже других почти и не бывает!

----------


## Совмари

я вот не в дискуссию.а в тему.хочется посоветовать хорошую штуку.
на свадьбах у меня очень пачкаются руки (не забываем,что я в угольном регионе живу). пока с реквизитом таскаешься,пока гостей одеваешь.недавно нашла выход. в посылке "ив роше" в подарок за заказ пришел флакон жидкости под названием "стоп". суть в том,что она чистит руки,когда нету возможности их помыть.а учитывая.что я щепетильно отношусь к своим рукам (не могу их пыльными терпеть) мне помогает  шикарно.
да и по автобусам,в командировки мотаюсь- тоже помогвет
так что- вот еще одна вещь в мой багаж.
надеюсь))это не воспримется как реклама)))))))))
я человек без партии)))

----------


## Совмари

> Никто и не спорит! Но чаще всего те, кто таскает кучу костюмов, просто прикрываются ими.  Останься они без костюмов - не смогут вывести праздник. Те, кто не пользуется костюмами, при наличии таковых, плево переоденут и дядьку подпитого и тетку разыгравшуюся, щелкнут пальцами диджею и будут хлопать в ладоши вместе с толпой переодетым артистам.


ой,как четко сказано...как знакомо...
а еще бывает,насобирают костюмы..наодевают..а пары,какна конвеере..что ваня с юлей,что денис с аней. разницы нет.все под одну гребенку..даже мало мальски пару не узнают..зато костюмы..
простите,накипело

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> Ребята, как только "отфотографирую" сразу выложу.


Выполняю обещание. Вот наша рама в разобранном и собранном состоянии. Ассистентом работает моя дочь Ирина. :Smile3: 







Это нижняя часть рамы. Ножки тоже подвижны, чтобы удобно было перевозить "объект" :Smile3:

----------


## Ингуша

*Наталья Стадник*, Наташа,спасибо огромнейшее!!! Умницы!!!

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

И всё-таки очень бы хотелось побывать в качестве гостя на свадьбе, где ведущий работает без реквизитов вообще. С тем кто и тамада, и певец по совместительству - понятно. Поют вроде бы на радость людям, и порой забывают, что люди не на концерт пришли, и не всем по душе их пение.

Я сама очень люблю "живой звук" и если клиент готов заплатить, то приглашаю певцов на первую половину вечера. Во второй половине вечера гости уже сами и пляшут, и поют, и в моих сценках с переодеванием участвуют.

Да, многие начали отходить от "переодевалок", со слов многих ведущих - это уже прошлый век, отставание в развитии и т.д. Кстати, в Казани, например, приглашают специальных артистов с костюмами и со своими блоками. Я так понимаю это далеко не дешево обходится. Наверное, интересно и уместно в компаниях, где люди из высшего общества, во фраках и бальных платьях или контингент "на понтах". НО!!! Как быть простому народу, которым хочется чтобы душа развернулась - себя показать и на людей посмотреть? И еще тем, кто не в состоянии заплатить за ШОУ со стороны? Издревле на Руси на второй день свадьбы ходили ряженные и веселили народ. Так может мне кто-нибудь объяснит и возможно я изменю своё мнение: ЧТО и КАКИЕ конкурсы они проводят без реквизитов?

----------


## Славина

> Поют вроде бы на радость людям, и порой забывают, что люди не на концерт пришли, и не всем по душе их пение.


 :Blink:  бред какой-то. Так нужно построить программу так, чтобы всего было в меру и танцев, и переодеваний и песен.




> Во второй половине вечера гости уже сами и пляшут, и поют.


 :Blink:  В караоке что-ли?

*Лунный цветочек*, а кто тебе здесь что должен объяснить, чтобы ты поменяла свое мнение? Если ты внимательно прочитала тему, ты сама должна была понять, что каждый работает так как ему удобно и как считает нужным. Получается у тебя с переодеваниями и костюмами работать, народ доволен, честь и слава тебе. Получается у меня  по-другому, народ доволен, честь и слава мне. А ломать чье-то мнение в пользу другого, я думаю не стоит. ИМХО.

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

Нет, караоке не провожу вообще. В других темах "Конкурсы без реквизита" есть мои предложения.

А программу можно построить! И по моему мнению - это основная задача тамады, что бы всё было в меру. Для этого надо не с высоты птичьего полета смотреть на гостей, а быть с ними на равных и постоянно контактировать. Когда я чувствую что перебарщиваю с песенным, например, конкурсом, то напрямую в микрофон спрашиваю у гостей: Продолжим, друзья, или сделаем перерыв... "

Так мы не только для обмена мнениями здесь собрались, а также для обмена опытом. Видимо на свой вопрос я не найду в этой теме ответ.

----------


## Славина

> Видимо на свой вопрос я не найду в этой теме ответ.


Значит ты невнимательно прочитала эту тему!

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

Доступа во многие темы у меня пока нет, т.к. я новичок. Так подскажите, наиумнейшая и наивнимательнейшая, направьте по нужному адресу. Вы не педагог в прошлом? А может всё-таки надо быть снисходительнее к новичкам, не стараться тут же критиковать, слова "бред какой-то" вряд ли кому-то понравятся и ВАМ в том числе. Можно и помягче, МАДАМ.

Может подскажете в какой теме доступной для новичков именно ВАШИ предложения по проведению конкурсов и игр БЕЗ РЕКВИЗИТА.

----------


## Славина

> Можно и помягче, МАДАМ


Ну помягче, так помягче :-)))

*Эллочка*, дорогая, что тебе сказать, ты хочешь, чтобы тебя взрослые тетеньки стали переубеждать, почему и как тебе нужно работать без реквизита? Но у нас многие работают и с реквизитом, и костюмами,* так как кому удобно*. Лично я работаю только с элементами реквизита, хотя раньше и без этого обходилась, плюс сейчас одно костюмированное представление на выкуп невесты провожу и все, об этом я писала в этой теме. Когда я пришла на форум, я просто читала, впитывала информацию, наблюдала за девочками, как и что они проводят, как-то сама для себя решала, что мне подходит, а что нет, что я могу в свою работу взять, а что нет, так и ты. Нет хода в другие разделы,* не ропщи*, общайся по темам, в которые есть доступ, предлагай свои идеи, сколько таких новеньких у нас появилось совсем недавно, а для меня они уже *стали родными*. Ну нравятся твоим гостям переодевалки, есть они у тебя, получается у тебя весело, зачем тебе себя ломать, придет время и ты сама поймешь, что тебе нужно откинуть, а что оставить. 





> в какой теме доступной для новичков именно ВАШИ предложения по проведению конкурсов и игр БЕЗ РЕКВИЗИТА.


Ни в какой, это только в моем личном арсенале, собранном долгими вечерами и днями, постепенно и кропотливо!

Ты пол-года на форуме, за это время тебе могли открыться все разделы, при твоем желании, а не *"выньте мне и положите на блюдечко"*  :flower:

----------


## Славина

*Элла*, если хочешь, вот ссылка на раздел "Игры без реквизита":

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...2%F0%E5%E1%F3%

----------


## Славина

> Так подскажите, наиумнейшая и наивнимательнейшая, направьте по нужному адресу.


*Эллочка*, ну чтобы уж совсем помягче тебе было, отправляю тебе по твоему личному адресу, целый список игр без реквизита, всю ночь лично для тебя печатала :-))) лови на почте.

----------


## Холява Лариса

> ЧТО и КАКИЕ конкурсы они проводят без реквизитов?


 А может на форуме есть такая темка????. А если нет, то можно открыть. Я специально в папочку собираю игры и конкусрсы "без реквизита и музыки" (на случай взапного вызова прям с поля, а там ещё и электричества нет), "без реквизита" ( на случай если с поля), и "без музыки"( на случай без  эектричества). Редко такое бывает. Но если один раз уже случалось , то лучше урок вынести и подготовиться. У меня вот было. И без реквизита (ДЖ увозил сумку и  на  второй день н явился)  и без музыки (у ДЖ аппаратура вышла из сторя когда молодые по коридорчику к родителям шли при встрече)...И что тут вопросы задавать. Ты просто возьми и подготовь одно мероприятие без всего. Проведи НЕ один раз, да так, чтобы самой нравилось А потом и сама поймешь - как именно ТЕБЕ подходит. (как и говорила здесь____Ира______) :flower:

----------


## Окрыленная

Работать без реквизита - модно  и нелегко.. Я не выбираю легких путей, согласна с Ирой, работа без реквизита- показатель не только мастерства, но и особой душевной организации. Творческой жилки, особого мира ведущего, Это обязательно мобильный человечек, много читающий, близко знакомый с психологией.. Реквизит- это мишура, Но.. как это не было прискорбно.. для провинции - это показатель статуса ТАМАДЫ. Есть костюмы- МАСТЕР, ХОРОШАЯ, нет- извините..
 Праздник без реквизита- игра.. импровизация.. экспромт.. актерская мастерство..
 А еще, Ира.. ты очень деликатна и терпима.. На грубость не отвечаешь обидой.. Молодец1 Ты настоящий мастер

----------


## Славина

> А может на форуме есть такая темка????


*Лариса*, я ссылку уже дала такая тема есть на форуме.




> вот ссылка на раздел "Игры без реквизита":
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...2%F0%E5%E1%F3%


Девочки, спасибо вам за поддержку  :flower:  а то я и правда разволновалась, что человечика обидела  :Oj:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

писАла-писАла,а сообщение пропало :No2: в общем,у меня с собой всегда есть лупа.с ее помощью можно легко разыгрывать небольшие моменты.например,выбираем самую обворожительную улыбку-улыбаемся сквозь лупу,фоткаем,выбираем.улыбки получаются шедевральные!другой вариант-семейное фото молодоженов "я за тобой смотрю"-невеста прикладывает лупу к глазу,смотрит на жениха.очень оригинально и красиво получается.если гость произносит фразу,связанную с видением,например,"смотрю,вы надо мной прикалываетесь".даем ему лупу "смотрите?а как смотрите?хорошо видно?а если через лупу посмотреть?"главное,не перейти границу между доброй и злой шуткой.с лупой же можно "искать счастье", "пойду выберу для конкурса самого молодого"....

----------


## Богиня

Реквизит использую только на тематику...а так лишнего не ношу с собой ничего...в смысле, нет у меня масочек, шапочек, носиков...дудочек и прочего...чего я очень не люблю...
для меня реквизит это не задействованное в конкурсах (их я предпочитаю без предметов), а использование в общей программе для гостей и подогрева их интереса - большая корзинка, в которую могу положить призы или элементы для пожеланий...красиво оформленная колба с колпаком для  гаданий по цветам...яркие и оригинально оформленные конвертики, в которых можно предлагать фанты (по надобности), парчовые мешочки для тех же сборов денежных...
в общем...реквизит лично у меня никак не для конкурсов как таковых))

а костюмы не понимаю...если это не приглашенные коллективы.

----------


## Надежда Петрова

> писАла-писАла,а сообщение пропало


 Ой , как обидно , но у меня сейчас так же вышло! Что делать , чтобы такого не было..???  Что -то не то нажимаем ? Вроде как всё просто...Назад листаешь - и уже ничего не находишь(( Куда это посылается?))) Ну теперь уже вечером продублирую свои мысли , если кто  знает , что же мы с Катенько не то нажимаем , подскажите , плиз! :Fz: 

Ну  вот это же получилось сообщение вставить!Может много нельзя писать? Тогда как отследить лимит?

----------


## sa-sha76

> Ой , как обидно , но у меня сейчас так же вышло! Что делать , чтобы такого не было..??? Что -то не то нажимаем ? Вроде как всё просто..


девочки  я научилась .. просто перед тем как отправить напечатайте всё в ворде тогда если сбой то вы сможете повторить операцию (ваш текст останется в ворде..копируем снова и вперёд....нас ждут вершины..)

----------


## sa-sha76

> Ну вот это же получилось сообщение вставить!Может много нельзя писать? Тогда как отследить лимит?


Наденька лимит 5000 знаков..не волнуйся попробуй через ворд  у меня у самой  3 дня вот такие сбои  то не могу отправить а то по 2 поста отправится....пробуй снова...как я подсказала....удачи...!

----------


## Совмари

> для провинции - это показатель статуса ТАМАДЫ. Есть костюмы- МАСТЕР, ХОРОШАЯ, нет- извините..


в точку!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> писАла-писАла,а сообщение пропалов общем,у меня с собой всегда есть лупа.с ее помощью можно легко разыгрывать небольшие моменты.например,выбираем самую обворожительную улыбку-улыбаемся сквозь лупу,фоткаем,выбираем.улыбки получаются шедевральные!другой вариант-семейное фото молодоженов "я за тобой смотрю"-невеста прикладывает лупу к глазу,смотрит на жениха.очень оригинально и красиво получается.если гость произносит фразу,связанную с видением,например,"смотрю,вы надо мной прикалываетесь".даем ему лупу "смотрите?а как смотрите?хорошо видно?а если через лупу посмотреть?"главное,не перейти границу между доброй и злой шуткой.с лупой же можно "искать счастье", "пойду выберу для конкурса самого молодого"....


Мне понравилось, даже очень. Вот можно выбрать кого-то в коллективе по типу аналитика. И имя ему придумать. А потом несколько раз в каких-то ситуациях призвать его с лупой на помощь

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Реквизит- это мишура


Опять начинается...всё решают клиенты...и только они...хотят берут тамаду с реквизитом, хотят приглашают без оного. Каждый опытный ведущий свободно может работать так и эдак.Начинали мы в 80-х работать без реквизита!!!(ВАЩЕ!!!) Просто у одних ОНО есть а у других взять НЕГДЕ...Если зайти и внимательно ознакомиться с перечнем игр в спец.теме....там практически везде есть не сложный НО реквизит!!!!А тема называется КАК?"Игры и конкурсы БЕЗ..." Что и требовалось доказать!!!!Так что давайте не будем больше спорить по этому вопросу...

----------


## Надежда Петрова

> Опять начинается...всё решают клиенты...и только они...хотят берут тамаду с реквизитом, хотят приглашают без оного. Каждый опытный ведущий свободно может работать так и эдак.Начинали мы в 80-х работать без реквизита!!!(ВАЩЕ!!!) Просто у одних ОНО есть а у других взять НЕГДЕ...Если зайти и внимательно ознакомиться с перечнем игр в спец.теме....там практически везде есть не сложный НО реквизит!!!!А тема называется КАК?"Игры и конкурсы БЕЗ..." Что и требовалось доказать!!!!Так что давайте не будем больше спорить по этому вопросу...


Согласна на 100 %. Мне   проще работать без  костюмов - и с собой не таскать , не стирать , не гладить , не шить... не вкладывать средства..Но многим заказчиком это нужно! Заказчики все разные! У меня ,например, шикарнейшие костюмы короля и королевы , даже  заказчики нацеленные на заказ "без костюмов" , увидив их в ролике простят их взять! Так что и вид реквизита очень-очень важен. 
Сейчас шью капусту для кроликов и костюмы  для них (шикарная маска-шапочка уже была прикуплена к Новому году). Дак вот идея с капустой -из журнала "Чем развлечь гостей " , но там капуста из пластиковой бутылки больше напоминает ананас ,  сшито просто и дешево. Мне это не подходит , нужно чтобы была как настоящая капуста ! Я только ткань такую как надо 2 дня искала , теперь голову ломаю как сшить , чтобы было "ах!" - и я сошью , фотки потом выожу)  В реквизит  нужно вкладывать   душу , как и в приготовление еды , и в разговор с заказчиком...
 И вот ещё один важный аргумент против тех , кто считает работу с косюмами и реквизитом "мишурой" и "непрофессионализмом" -Оксана Ожогина так же в своей работе широко использует реквизит на стандартных свадьбах , при этом прекрасно может работать и без него. Разве кто -то может усомниться в профессионализме Оксаны? Так что правда , этот спор не о чем , давайте лучше вернёмся к теме! 

У меня с собой всегда всего много )  Кроме костюмов и реквизита обязательна "Волшебная коробочка срочной свадебной помощи"))) Её содержимым хочу поделиться , так как ее содержимое  с каждым годом все  растёт и растёт. Но лишнего нет ничего. Если бы кто-то дал мне этот список в самой начале работы , я бы была очень благодарна. А так -собирала на собственных "шишках"))

Что у меня в коробочке
-нитки черные , белые , иголка
-колготки капроновые запасные
-рулончик с тесьмой 
-булавки 
-скотч
-ножницы
-маркер , ручка , карандаш
-флешка
-спички
-косметичка с самой необходимой косметикой, зеркалом и расчёской
-влажные салфетки , носовой платок
И ещё 3 вещи , которые я добавила совсем недавно :
-открытка "Сднём свадьбы "для денег. Иногда гости забывают свои дома , или не успевают купить. Подходят "А у Вас случайно нет...???"  "А у нас как в Греции -всё есть!)))
-бесцветный лак (на свадьбах часто у дам рвутся колготки , они бегут к нам за бесцветным лаком)
-и ..простите за побробность ..прокладки в индивидуальной упаковке штуки 2 -не для себя , конечно!! А именно для гостей. У меня 2 раза случались такие ситуации , что обеспокоенные женщины , уже переспросив у всех близких обращались с  щепетильной просьбой ко мне... В первый раз я помочь не смогла,не готова была к подобным просьбам -а свадьба была далеко от города...пришлось гостье уехать домой почти на час((( а во второй раз я уже помогла - как радостно ,когда кому-то помогаешь !     (ну понятно , что с подобной просьбой могут обратиться только к тамаде -женщине))))))

----------


## Dju

> Но.. как это не было прискорбно.. для провинции - это показатель статуса ТАМАДЫ. Есть костюмы- МАСТЕР, ХОРОШАЯ, нет- извините..


А Иркутск - это не провинция? МЫ конечно пузыримся, что наш город столица Восточной Сибири  :Taunt:  Но ведь Сибирь-матушка....да еще восточная. Уж куда провинциальнее. За прошлую неделю состоялось 7 встреч в парами....вот хоть записывай на диктофон и отправляй послушать - как один, в голос  "только не переодевалки". Видимо к нам идут НАШИ клиенты. 
А потому не стоит валить все на народ! Начинать нужно с себя!

----------


## Александрия

> А Иркутск - это не провинция? МЫ конечно пузыримся, что наш город столица Восточной Сибири  Но ведь Сибирь-матушка....да еще восточная. Уж куда провинциальнее. За прошлую неделю состоялось 7 встреч в парами....вот хоть записывай на диктофон и отправляй послушать - как один, в голос "только не переодевалки". Видимо к нам идут НАШИ клиенты. 
> А потому не стоит валить все на народ! Начинать нужно с себя!


А у меня, наоборот все пары просят костюмы(особенно аэро))))Так что провинция-провинции рознь)))Канск малепусенький городок менее ста тысяч население, Иркутск многомиллионник...и хотела бы я отказаться от костюмов, но реально понимаю, что клиент уйдет к конкурентам с костюмами((((

----------


## skomorox

> И ещё 3 вещи , которые я добавила совсем недавно :
> -открытка "Сднём свадьбы "для денег. Иногда гости забывают свои дома , или не успевают купить. Подходят "А у Вас случайно нет...???"  "А у нас как в Греции -всё есть!)))
> -бесцветный лак (на свадьбах часто у дам рвутся колготки , они бегут к нам за бесцветным лаком)


мне это список напоминает студенческую юность: гоняли проводницами в студенческом отряде, и нас тоже заставляли для пассажиров возить примерно похожий список: и зубные щётки и пасты, и колготки, и нитки, и прочую дребедень. 
Блин, ведущая - это прямо, как скорая помощь. Хорошо, что ещё не по вызову! :Taunt:

----------


## skomorox

> А потому не стоит валить все на народ! Начинать нужно с себя!


наверное, да. Если ведущая сама не настроена  на костюмы, то и клиентам их предагает по-минимуму. Хотя, за различные регионы - не ручаюсь. Везде разный менталитет.

----------


## Александрия

> наверное, да. Если ведущая сама не настроена на костюмы, то и клиентам их предагает по-минимуму. Хотя, за различные регионы - не ручаюсь. Везде разный менталитет.


Вот в этом то и все дело)))

----------


## Ясмин

В Киеве мои клиенты категорически не хотели костюмы. Когда начала работать в Мариуполе, многие спрашивали, сколько костюмов. Но чем дальше, тем больше ко мне приходит клиентов, которые разделяют мой взгляд на банкет. А некоторые после встречи решают, что мои предложения вполне компенсируют отсутствие костюмов у меня. Так что, скорее всего, так и есть: мы притягиваем своих клиентов.

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> Работать без реквизита - модно и нелегко..


Работать с реквизитом тоже нелегко... У меня есть сказка собственного сочинения, там без костюмов никак не обойтись, но также и без правильного подбора артистов на те или иные роли. Обычно я начинаю изучать гостей с самого начала... 
А насчет модно... ? Может быть... Однако мне чаще приходилось сталкиваться с тем, что конкурсы у ведущих, работающих без реквизита далеко не новые...  (это я про свой регион, где живу и работаю). Поэтому я и спрашивала в чем изюминка такой работы? В чем продвижение вперед? 
Себя профессионалом не считаю, и навязывать своё мнение никому не собираюсь. Для себя на сегодняшний день решила, что надо бы еще костюмчиков нашить, только пока вдохновения нет...:)))

----------


## Богиня

здсь еще вопрос что считать реквизитом..мне становится страшно, если я среди свидетелей и вижу у ведущего шапочки...носики...слюнявчики и памперсы...))) и сразу говорю, чтобы даже и не пытались меня в это все впутывать... :Yes4: 
или переодевание свидетелей в птичек, малышей, хрюшек...я вообще любые аналогии людей с животными, если это не детский праздник, считаю дурным вкусом...
взрослые праздники и должны проходить по взрослому! да, можно поиграть сиспользование каких то предметов...но там где начинаются переодевания для меня начинается "порнография"... о тематике я сейчас не говорю запланированной...

----------


## sa-sha76

> В чем продвижение вперед?


классная мысль   а в чём же движение вперёд....нужно подумать....поразмышлять....а какс мыслями на эту тему  у других форумчанок.....только тема про багаж....  куда бы нам  двинуться то ?
ага  в активизацию  пойду..  всё равно  там  хотела  появиться....

----------


## Наталья Батечко

Напишу о своем опыте. Стараюсь быть универсальным ведущим, могу вести с реквизитом и без, с костюмами и без оных, все завист от клиента. В маленьком городе, примерно 70 тысяч населения негоже ждать "своего " клиента, можно и без работы просидеть... Но вернемся к нашей теме. Всегда в сундучке ножницы, скотч, батарейки для микрофона, шары круглые, ШДМ ( шары-колбаски), ленты, ручка, игла на палочке ( чтобы при случае  лопнуть шар-фейрверк). Шары использую в парных и командных конкурсах, ШДМ - это палочка-выручалочка( конкурс, когда сначала передают, а на ком музыка остановилась, тот участвует в актерском конкурсе, где ШДМ - это метла Бабы Яги, клюшка хоккеиста, удочка, ружье, шест стриптизера ит.д.), так же из ШДМки можно сделать лошадку( для любой сказки). Лента подойдет для лимбо, для конкурса с букетом невесты, для семейного брудершафта, когда бокалы попарно связаны лентами, из них можно плести косы, и наматывать себе на талию, да много чего...Из специального свадебного реквизита использую свадебные арки, большие знаки вопроса, которые потом трансформируются в сердечко ( для игры с молодоженами), длинные полотна ткани ( тоже для встречи, может быть привязка к любой тематической свадьбе, радужной, к примеру). Ношу с собой рушник и сито , для тех кто их забывает. Ну  и костюмы тоже, для тех, кто хочет.. Если кому-то интересно, напишу реквизит и для детских праздников.. Там баулы, просто жесть

----------


## Надежда Петрова

> мне это список напоминает студенческую юность: гоняли проводницами в студенческом отряде, и нас тоже заставляли для пассажиров возить примерно похожий список: и зубные щётки и пасты, и колготки, и нитки, и прочую дребедень. 
> Блин, ведущая - это прямо, как скорая помощь. Хорошо, что ещё не по вызову!


Да ,да! Ну почему же не по вызову? Мы как раз по вызову "скорая помощь для хорошего настроения" ))точно -ещё таблетки от головы забыла , тоже имеются в моей "аптечке" - и для гостей , и для себя иногда((

----------


## Ключникова Ольга

> в точку!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


У нас в Ульяновске (тоже провинция) практически всегда спрашивают " А ПЕРЕОДЕВАЛКИ БУДУТ" и приходится тащить зайчиков...итд

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Если кому-то интересно


Привет Наталья тебе и славному курорту АНАПА!!!Много приятных воспоминаний и сказочных фотографий связано с городом и Анапчанами..Белая шляпа, цветочные часы, белый паровоз, золотой пляж, каменный фонтан..а тутовник какой? всё опять в отпуск хочу.... :Yes4: Вообщим что у тебя там по детским баулам?

----------


## Anelka

В моём сундучке тоже имеются:
ножницы, канн.нож, вата, бинт, зелёнка,
перекись водорода, нитроглицерин, анальгин, валидол,
но-шпа, нитки с иголкой, портновские булавки и английские, пластырь,
нашатырь, лак для ногтей, помада, маркеры, кучка, фломастеры, 
открытка с надписью с праздником.
А ещё у меня есть пищевая сода наслучай жирных пятен на одежде гостей.
 :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## Богиня

> А ещё у меня есть пищевая сода наслучай жирных пятен на одежде гостей.


 офф...а сода помогает? у меня частая проблема  с переворачиванием на себя тарелок в виду природного ростычизма)))
 :Yes4:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> В моём сундучке тоже имеются:
> ножницы, канн.нож, вата, бинт, зелёнка,
> перекись водорода, нитроглицерин, анальгин, валидол,
> но-шпа, нитки с иголкой, портновские булавки и английские, пластырь,
> нашатырь, лак для ногтей, помада, маркеры, кучка, фломастеры, 
> открытка с надписью с праздником.
> А ещё у меня есть пищевая сода наслучай жирных пятен на одежде гостей.


Вы меня простите,конечно,но это уже напоминает Маршака "Дама сдавала в багаж....".Мы,конечно,должны быть готовы ко всему,но в таком случае должны иметь огнетушитель(свечи ведь часто используем),дефибриллятор(мало ли что)....аптечка должна быть в ресторане(их на ее наличие еще и проверяют),да и сода на кухне имеется.

----------


## Богиня

> Вы меня простите,конечно,но это уже напоминает Маршака "Дама сдавала в багаж....".Мы,конечно,должны быть готовы ко всему,но в таком случае должны иметь огнетушитель(свечи ведь часто используем),дефибриллятор(мало ли что)....аптечка должна быть в ресторане(их на ее наличие еще и проверяют),да и сода на кухне имеется.


а мне напоминает фильм с Женькой Попез..."Свадебный переполох", кстати..если ведущий еще и организатор - вполне полезное кино)

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

согласна  :Yes4:  про фильм.да и на организаторе больше ответственности.

----------


## Anelka

:Grin: 
Ой, девочки мне и самой-то смешно.
Дочурка моя всегда смеётся надо мной.
«Мама, ты как на необитаемый остров отправляешься!»
Хоть смейтесь, хоть сочувствуйте.
Но порой спрашивают такое….. Аж, за голову хватаюсь.
Конечно можно и без соды обойтись.
Можно просто взять со стола минералку и полить на жирное пятно.
 :Smile3:

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> здсь еще вопрос что считать реквизитом..мне становится страшно, если я среди свидетелей и вижу у ведущего шапочки...носики...слюнявчики и памперсы...))) и сразу говорю, чтобы даже и не пытались меня в это все впутывать...
> или переодевание свидетелей в птичек, малышей, хрюшек...я вообще любые аналогии людей с животными, если это не детский праздник, считаю дурным вкусом...
> взрослые праздники и должны проходить по взрослому! да, можно поиграть сиспользование каких то предметов...но там где начинаются переодевания для меня начинается "порнография"... о тематике я сейчас не говорю запланированной...


А что в вашем богаже?????

----------


## Богиня

> А что в вашем богаже?????


я писала выше :Smile3:

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> я писала выше


Пошла ввысь!!!!!

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Стася! Прочитала! Здорово! Сразу захотелось и такое тоже поделать. 
Я какое-то время назад использовала (ну конечно не только это) большую гигантскую ложку (делала на заказ) она у меня была на все случаи в жизни (как длинная рука, как емкость для подарков, как символ (смотря какой праздник) ну и.т.д. Но она к сожалению поистрепалась и сейчас она у меня только в уличных шоу используется тоже на ура.

Последнее время я тоже стала мало использовать костюмы, но полностью от них не отказываюсь т.к. использую только элементы костюмов,  я никогда полностью никого не переодевала (просто у многих коллег не из форума! в контакте я вижу полностью переодетых гостей. Брррррррррррр!) 

А у меня в сумке 3 пары ленточек, 4 лукошечка, монеты, зерна, соска, свечки-яйца извините (для "гаданий"), маркер или фломастер, готовая молодыми викторина на листочке, теперь после Зайцева положу палочку!, экран-небо, 2 ангела-экрана для показа слайд-шоу, фальшивые деньги, молярный скотч. это всегда с собой, еще шляпы для итальянцев, дорожные знаки, если молодые хотят то чепчик и слюнявчик на гадание деток, ну и если мы с молодыми делаем поздравления друг другу (так сказать эксклюзивчики от меня) то реквизитик к ним. А так больше ничего.


правда здесь я написала только про свадебный реквизит, про детский не пишу т.к. не работаю на детских праздниках! Ни сил ни желания нет!!!! Работа адская а оценивают ее копеешно!

----------


## орбит

> а мне напоминает фильм с Женькой Попез..."Свадебный переполох", кстати..если ведущий еще и организатор - вполне полезное кино)


девочка, моя! вот тут, опа, обломись.... тра-та-ата! шутка.
слишком глубокую (ох, хорошо!) или слишком высокую профи планку подняли.
Богиня, не забывай, что чаще всего,именно они ищут советы и ответы на свои вопросы.
они герои Тамадинского труда в том, что свадьба прошла весело, её запомнили, её помнят, и помнят то, что на ней происходило!
Слава богу, я живу в цивильном месте, но когда жила в Сибири (девочки, простите, это было давно и неправда) - это были кровавые свадьбы.

----------


## Наталья Батечко

> Привет Наталья тебе и славному курорту АНАПА!!!Много приятных воспоминаний и сказочных фотографий связано с городом и Анапчанами..Белая шляпа, цветочные часы, белый паровоз, золотой пляж, каменный фонтан..а тутовник какой? всё опять в отпуск хочу....Вообщим что у тебя там по детским баулам?


Танюш, спасибо за комплименты моей Анапе, рада буду встрече с любым из тех, кто соберется к нам... Теперь по детскому реквизиту. Канат, пластмассовые мячи, буквы формата а4 ( сзади на них написаны разные загадки, а отгадка начинается именно с этой буквы.. Загадки разные , по тематике праздника и учить не надо), большие следы, вырезанные из гимнастических ковриков, дорожка из клеенки, на которой наклеены оракальные ладошки ( ходим на руках, там где это нужно), большой тоннель ( 2 обруча , между ними нашита ткань), различные звездочки, сердечки из которых собирается либо звездная дорожка, либо мамина дорожка ( для финала). Ведерки в них можно что-то собирать, бутафорские фрукты-ягоды, большие цветы( это такие мягкие игрушки), понятно, что парики, шапки, рожки,гитары, бубны, гармошки, для шоу звезд. Пластиковые одноразовые цветные стаканчики( башни строим). Полотна голубой и красной ткани ( море и огненная река для индейцев). Мышки ( покупала в магазине для животных) и ловушки к ним ( сделаны из пластиковых бутылок , оформлены цветным оракалом) Это для игры на выбывание, где мышек на одну меньше, чем детей и нужно при остановке музыки поймать мышку ловушкой. Ленты на палочках ( как для художественной гимнастики), кому интересно , напишу как  их делала, момент с ними зрелищный получается. Мольберт детский , можно рисовать с двух сторон, удобно для эстафет. Две маленьких подушки ( для битвы на канате), клюшки детские, ну и понятно, что всегда есть шары и ШДМ. Могу детскую аудиторию 2 часа держать только на шарах...

----------


## Богиня

> девочка, моя! вот тут, опа, обломись.... тра-та-ата! шутка.
> слишком глубокую (ох, хорошо!) или слишком высокую профи планку подняли.
> Богиня, не забывай, что чаще всего,именно они ищут советы и ответы на свои вопросы.
> они герои Тамадинского труда в том, что свадьба прошла весело, её запомнили, её помнят, и помнят то, что на ней происходило!
> Слава богу, я живу в цивильном месте, но когда жила в Сибири (девочки, простите, это было давно и неправда) - это были кровавые свадьбы.


 не поняла в чем обломиться...честно :Smile3:

----------


## орбит

> девочка, моя! вот тут, опа, обломись.... тра-та-ата! шутка.
> слишком глубокую (ох, хорошо!) или слишком высокую профи планку подняли.
> Богиня, не забывай, что чаще всего,именно они ищут советы и ответы на свои вопросы.
> они герои Тамадинского труда в том, что свадьба прошла весело, её запомнили, её помнят, и помнят то, что на ней происходило!


да просто всё дело в том, что и в районных центрах, а то и в селе свадьба - это праздник!
просто не у всех гостей он ассоциируется с с этим событием. драки, как здрасьте!
пьянь, тоже! родители в не адеквате, пожалста!
вот о чём, я! эти Тихони нашего тамадейского труда пытаются (девчонки, мы вас любим), противостоять пьяному дурелому и при этом, чтобы праздник состоялся!
вот я о чём! Ты же Богиня! Снизойди и расскажи, а не жди , когда спросят!!!! (я уже тебя люблю).

----------


## таняня

А я беру к моим баулам))) ещё обязательно пару колготок. Мне нравится их отдавать неаккуратным гостьям. Они потом на меня весь вечер смотрят влюблёнными глазами.

----------


## Anelka

В моих сумках есть:
Костюмы,набор мячей,красивые миски,ватман,скотч,бутафорские деньги,свистульки,кегли,машинки,ведёки,шарики,повязки на глаза, ну ещё много всякой всячинки.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Слава богу, я живу в цивильном месте, но когда жила в Сибири (девочки, простите, это было давно и неправда) - это были кровавые свадьбы.


Слава цивилизации к которой стремится Брест! И дорогие форумчане, НЕ  ВЕРТЕ Орбит, у нас в СИБИРИ, все люди добрые и терпимые, приезжайте, убедитесь сами. А Оля наверное жила оооочень давно в веке так 19 примерно, когда в Сибири ссылки ещё были. Работаю почти четверть века, а кровавых праздников не видела, честное слово!!!Брест город замечательный, а Сибирью-Матушкой Россия  прирастала и прирастать будет!(сказала не я)

----------


## Александрия

> да просто всё дело в том, что и в районных центрах, а то и в селе свадьба - это праздник!
> просто не у всех гостей он ассоциируется с с этим событием. драки, как здрасьте!
> пьянь, тоже! родители в не адеквате, пожалста!
> вот о чём, я! эти Тихони нашего тамадейского труда пытаются (девчонки, мы вас любим), противостоять пьяному дурелому и при этом, чтобы праздник состоялся!


Даже немного обидно такое читать((((Я лично вела свадьбы во многих городах, селах, деревнях, пгт Красноярского края, а это настоящая Сибирь, сплошь и рядом колонии, поселения заключенных...но за все время работы а это уже почти десять лет на моей памяти всего две драки( и то после свадьбы, а не во время) Неужели в таком цивилизованном городе,почти Европейском)))народ не злоупотребляет на свадьбах??? И не бывает никаких непредвиденных ситуаций???Не верю, как Станиславский!!!Я например, лет так пять назад была на свадьбе у племянника в Москве, где много было иностранцев, коренных москвичей!!!не тех, которые ПОНАЕХАЛИ(интеллигенты чуть ли не в пятом поколении). и что вы думаете, после окончания свадьбы енти самые интеллигентные люди УЖРАЛИСЬ и несли такие маты и кидались с кулаками на бедолаг иностранцев)))Да, и я думаю у любой ведущей в практике было нечто подобное. У меня у самой папа военный и мы всю жизнь проездили по городам и весям, и в Сибири самые теплые и душевные люди живут!!!)))

----------


## Александрия

> Слава богу, я живу в цивильном месте, но когда жила в Сибири (девочки, простите, это было давно и неправда) - это были кровавые свадьбы.


Надо бы Квентина Тарантино к нам в Сибирь на свадьбу пригласить!!!Даже вижу уже заголовки "Кровавая свадьба и медведи!!!"скоро во всех кинотеатрах))))

----------


## Anelka

> Надо бы Квентина Тарантино к нам в Сибирь на свадьбу пригласить!!!Даже вижу уже заголовки "Кровавая свадьба и медведи!!!"скоро во всех кинотеатрах))))


Чур,мне билет в первый ряд! :Grin: 
Нет девочки, хочу два билета!))))))))) :Grin:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 

Я думаю везде найдутся и пьяные, и трезвые и те,кто любит махать кулаками,и после пятой слёзы лить,и спать в салате "Оливье".
Русская душа непредсказуема. :br:  :Ok:

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Везде бывает неадекват. Лет 6 назад меня попросили провести друзья свадьбу - запомню на всю жизнь

Невеста на 5 месяце  б-ти вывалилась из микроавтобуса - хорошо жених подхватил(пьяные в дочку были).Я уже не говорю про гостей. Как я отработала - не помню!!!! ПРосто АД!!!!!! А в завершении в кафе всех траванули горячим (была рыба).

----------


## Александрия

> Везде бывает неадекват. Лет 6 назад меня попросили провести друзья свадьбу - запомню на всю жизнь


От, а это между прочим культурная столица!!!Так, что Сибирь, а уж тем более сибиряки ни в чем не виноваты!!!!

----------


## Anelka

У нас в городе тоже был случай отравления,да причём в школьной столовой.
Это была свадьба примерно 80 человек.
Весь город об этом судачил.
Слышала слушок,ЧТО НЕВЕСТА ДО ЭТОЙ СВАДЬБЫ БЫЛА БЕРЕМЕННА,
Я слава богу на этой свадьбе не была.

----------


## Танюха Ник.

Вывод: Всем! Всем! Всем! К багажу тамады добавить активированный уголь. :Blink:  Я тоже возьму на всякий случай.

----------


## Anelka

Девочки и правда мы со своими багажами похожи на скорую помошь.))) :Grin:  :Vah:

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

Дело конечно не в багаже...но без него ведущего пожалуй трудно представить! Сейчас наши идеи требуют взрыва мозга , а их воплощение того более- придется до лета работать на реквизит. зато потом.... все клиенты будут нашими!!!! удачи всем! Творите, дерзайте, выдумывайте! Это того стоит!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Всем! Всем! К багажу тамады добавить активированный уголь


А у тебя до сих пор его нет?У меня мини-аптечка :Yes4: 



> Могу детскую аудиторию 2 часа держать только на шарах...


Наташа, не в службу, а в дружбу...ооочень хочу что то с шарами но свеженькое, _можно в личку._..Сейчас напишу что уже надоело...Надуть насосами, передать, кто быстрее; Потанцевать парами(шары между уч-ми, голова, грудь, живот, со спины и т.д.)Привязать к ноге и кто лопнет; сесть на стул(или колени и лопнуть)-_НЕ надо!_ Надуть тонкие шары и сделать подарок(Ж и Н или кому то ещё)Вот эти конкурсы ..какие то провожу, какие то нет, *хочу ооочень хороший конкурс с шарами.*

----------


## Anelka

> Наташа, не в службу, а в дружбу...ооочень хочу что то с шарами но свеженькое, _можно в личку._..Сейчас напишу что уже надоело...Надуть насосами, передать, кто быстрее; Потанцевать парами(шары между уч-ми, голова, грудь, живот, со спины и т.д.)Привязать к ноге и кто лопнет; сесть на стул(или колени и лопнуть)-_НЕ надо!_ Надуть тонкие шары и сделать подарок(Ж и Н или кому то ещё)Вот эти конкурсы ..какие то провожу, какие то нет, *хочу ооочень хороший конкурс с шарами.*


Таня, а попробуй сделать такой:
2 стула,4 девушки у 2 из них по 10 шариков в связке,2 команды по 5 парней покрепче в плечах и потрезвее.
Задача:Первый берёт девушку на руки бежит к стулу,где его встречает девушка с шариком на стуле.Парень присаживает слегка свою ношу на стул пока не лопнет шарик.Когда шарик лонет нужно вернуться к своей команде и передать девушку в руки следующего.
И так далее до последнего шарика.Победит та команда кто быстрее справится с заданием.
Этот конкурс у меня работает уже года три и всегда на УРА! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Ясмин

*norrator*, порой Стася, на мой взгляд, бывает излишне категорична, но здесь я готова ей 10 спасибок поставить. Все-таки давайте нести людям красоту.

----------


## Богиня

> О сколько есть на свете,друг Горацио!
> Стася,как то софистику напоминает Ваш метод ведения диалога,не находите?


нет... я нахожу, что Вы через этот термин свое отношение ко мне, скорее, выражаете :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

Тема..* БАГАЖ ТАМАДЫ...*.. Дорогие..самый важный наш реквизит - это наша головушка.. Креативность. Вдохновение и.. самое главное..чувсство юмора!!!! Читаю многие посты.. - обилие стихов, старые конкурсы, лишь некоторые РАБОТАЮТ по-честному.. Без остатка.. Каждый раз придумывая что-то новое и душевное. Я ЗА КУЛЬТУРУ!!!! Я ЗА хорошее отношение к КЛИЕНТАМ!!

----------


## Оля Стар

Девченки, скажите , а вы гладите костюмы перед каждым мероприятием?Для меня это проблема, все времени нет, а надо..... :Smile3:

----------


## Богиня

> Девченки, скажите , а вы гладите костюмы перед каждым мероприятием?Для меня это проблема, все времени нет, а надо.....


 странный вопрос....)))) если ведущий использует костюмы - это часть его имиджа!  :Grin:  как можно приносить не чистые, мятые...с пятнами костюмы людям на праздник? ответ один..."репа" как ведущему просто по барабану... :Yes4:

----------


## Alicka

Здравствуйте я новичок Лиза позвольте присоединиться. У меня тоже много костюмов. я просто проверяю в каком они состоянии. цыганские юбки стираю не часто и глажу не всегда они на вешалках весят, а то что соприкасается с телом приходится стирать каждый раз. исключения когда два дня подряд работаю.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Здравствуйте я новичок Лиза позвольте присоединиться. У меня тоже много костюмов. я просто проверяю в каком они состоянии. цыганские юбки стираю не часто и глажу не всегда они на вешалках весят, а то что соприкасается с телом приходится стирать каждый раз. исключения когда два дня подряд работаю.


привет,Лиза!сама костюмы не использую,поэтому вопрос:а как часто менять костюмы приходится?если свадьба каждую неделю,то стираете 4 раза в месяц.а может и больше,если это лето,новый год и тд....цвет не линяет?ткань не портится?

----------


## Alicka

портится. но чаще их просто рвут.Шью сама.где-то декоративная латка, где-то перешила,а иногда новые приходиться сшить. в основном из подкладочного материала и  ситца, они не линяют. но 1я не прочная, за-то костюмы легкие.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> а как часто менять костюмы приходится?





> ..цвет не линяет?ткань не портится?


У меня практически все костюмы из ткани с эффектом стрейч, конечно получается дорого, НО оно окупается, служат по много лет. Стираю, по мере необходимость, так как костюмов большой(огромный) выбор, использую те, что захотели клиенты, сама выбираю крайне редко. Перевозятся в чехлах и хранятся на плечиках, поэтому выглядят великолепно. К стати, на днях отшила новые(шикарные)чехлы т.к. магазинные не удобные, приходится поднимать(а это тяжело, что бы в дырку просунуть крючочки от плечиков. Сейчас у меня они расстёгиваются до самого верха и я могу не снимая с вешалки накинуть, надеть на костюм, заправить с низу и застегнуть до самого верха. Кому интересно(кто не понял)могу потом бросить фото.

----------


## Курица

> Кому интересно(кто не понял)могу потом бросить фото.


Естественно,*ИНТЕРЕСНО*!!!
Таня, не потом, а *СРАЗУ*!!!
Ты же уже усвоила, наверное, что у нас на Форуме, сказав *А*, 
сразу надо говорить *Б*, а не то замучат и в личку, и в темке... :Grin: 
Не томи уж, делись секретом, а то от любопытство умрем, 
и количество форумчан уменьшится, а ты будешь этому виной!... :Derisive:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Сразу не получилось,ушла свадебку проводить...сейчас сфоткаю...

чуть ближе

----------


## Irina tlt

> Сейчас у меня они расстёгиваются до самого верха


 а покупные они не до конца сверху расстегиваются? Я вот вообще никаких не могу чехлов найти, только коротельнькие видела. А в этом году пошили со свекровью деда мороза и снегурочку. Поэтому тоже думала чехлы сама сшить. А еще вопрос из какой ткани вы ихх шьете?

----------


## Оля Стар

У меня дед мороз и снегурочка из крепсатина сшиты, единственное, что не нравится, так антистатик нужен, особенно после стирки....А так очень удобно... :Smile3:

----------


## Anelka

Я стараюсь брать ткани на костюмы чтоб не мялись или хотябы поминимому.Чтоб не линяли.
Да и со стиркой меньше проблем.
Можно в мешки и сумки скидать и в путь.
После банкета бросила на щядящую стирку в машинку и всё.

----------


## Комик

Сигареты, зажигалка, список гостей, ручка, расческа, носовой платок и таблетки от головной боли (презервативы для диджея).
Остальную мелочевку привезет сам диджей, вот только эти таблетки часто забывает кобелино :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Тема.. БАГАЖ ТАМАДЫ.....


вот именно...
все обсуждения не по теме перенесены в Беседку, поэтому в этой темке пишем про Багаж... :Derisive:  :Yes4:

----------


## Наталья Батечко

К вопросу о чехлах... Лет восемь тому назад оказалась на выставке для танцоров и купила там ОЧЕНЬ приличный чехол. В развернутом виде выглядит как обычный чехол, с отделениями для обуви и аксессуаров. Но если его сложить пополам он становится похожим на портфель ( можно перносит за ручку и на плече, есть специальный ремень). Сшит он из ткани, из какой обычно делают дорожные сумки и чемоданы. В нем переношу свои платья ( если клиент требует смены образа) и костюмы. Стоит, конечно , недешево, но и выглядит достойно ( платила я за него около тысячи рублей).  Кстати, в путешествия, я его тоже беру, одежда не мнется и всегда можно выглядеть прилично без утюга

----------


## Курица

> Стоит, конечно , недешево, но и выглядит достойно


Наташ, *фото в студию!* :Yes4: 
У нас умелиц много-премного (даже темка у Ноти есть!!!)-в Мастерской.
Может, кто-то себе такой сошьёт.
Ждем! :Tender:

----------


## Наталья Батечко

:No2: у меня технический критинизм... все что касается техники, фото-видео-музыки- для меня темный лес. Я вообще удивляюсь как я на форуме темки научилась открывать. Поэтому ждите... учусь я долго

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

Приветики, Всем! В моем багаже столько всякого:  ленты, скотч, нитка, иголка, парики, шары, шляпы, несколько костюмов для «невест», горшки, свистки, скрепки,  и т.д., но почитав ваши сообщения, поняла, что у меня и нет багажа. Ну что же будем наживать да нашивать. А есть ли в вашем багаже что-то такое ну просто супер, чем вы гордитесь? А может, кто-то подскажите универсальную вещь, которую нужно иметь в своём багаже. ПЛИЗ! Уже решила, что надо купить красивый поднос.

----------


## caigorodova

Привет всем! Я на праздник приезжаю на своей машине и поэтому беру огромное кол - во реквизита...Когда машина в ремонте - и такое бывало ездила на такси- брала чуть меньше..таксисты конечно в шоке - а я им с улыбочкой не переживайте я никого не ограбила и на северный полюс не переезжаю....-просто я тамада...У них резко меняется настроение - тамаду возить - престижно- это ж постоянный клиент....Так что у меня и бубны с собой.и ленты...и скотч и шарики и насосы и большие карандаши..и ведро и монеты...бумажные купюры...носы...куча шляп...и т.д..и конечно же костюмы....Никогда не знаешь что пригодится сегодня- все зависит от компании...

----------


## rustavelli

А у нас целая газель реквизита. Вперемешку с звук.оборудованием.  Весь реквизит тупо в здоровых коробках, выглядит конечно ужасно, а брать кофры дороговато. Когда что-то серьезное на улице (корпоратив), берем ещё газель. Причем проводим не всё, но мало ли что, подстраховаться. Лучше взять, чем потом пожелеть, что не взяли. В офисе реквизит всю комнату занимает, стеллажи по кругу.

----------


## Комик

А у нас целая газель реквизита
Очень интересно. А что включает в себя целая Газель. Можно подробнее, лично мы с диджеем используем микроавтобус Соболь.

----------


## Анатольевна

> ОЧЕНЬ приличный чехол. В развернутом виде выглядит как обычный чехол, с отделениями для обуви и аксессуаров. Но если его сложить пополам он становится похожим на портфель ( можно перносит за ручку и на плече, есть специальный ремень).


Называется этот чехол - *портплед*. Классная штука, скажу я вам...

----------


## Наталья Батечко

*Анатольевна*, , вот он, точно , родимый :Taunt: . Спасибо за новое умное слово... портплед, не забыть бы

----------


## rustavelli

Комик, обычно это акустическая система (2-4 шт), комплект аппаратуры (рэк.стойка), свет.приборы, стойки, проектор, большая коробка шаров с насосом обязательно. Ну и реквизит: костюмы, шляпы, обувь и т.д. как у всех, ну допустим, на восточную тематику: платки с монетами (штук эдак 20), халат, шапка султана; или для стриптиза (150 трусов различных вариаций), или пародия на газманова (настоящая шинель + конь), или ... или ... перечислять долго. Просто никогда не знаешь заранее, как пойдёт. Так говорит наш ведущий. А на корпоративах на улице обычно лыжи, клюшки, мячи, шары, хулахупы, дартцы, мишени с ружьями, палатки, канаты, гири, и т.д.

----------


## Комик

> или пародия на газманова (настоящая шинель + конь), или ... или ... перечислять долго


Настоящий конь это круто. Люблю лошадей. Спасибо. Удачи и берегите коня.
И все-же очень много. Столько денег потратить...

----------


## rustavelli

Мне повезло, ведущий настоящий фанатик. Последние деньги отдаст за подходящую безделушку.

----------


## Anelka

> Приветики, Всем! В моем багаже столько всякого:  ленты, скотч, нитка, иголка, парики, шары, шляпы, несколько костюмов для «невест», горшки, свистки, скрепки,  и т.д., но почитав ваши сообщения, поняла, что у меня и нет багажа. Ну что же будем наживать да нашивать. А есть ли в вашем багаже что-то такое ну просто супер, чем вы гордитесь? А может, кто-то подскажите универсальную вещь, которую нужно иметь в своём багаже. ПЛИЗ! Уже решила, что надо купить красивый поднос.


Ещё у меня есть ручник. :Grin:

----------


## rustavelli

Кстати, такая тенденция в городе, год-два назад все разом запретили бить бокалы в заведении, разбрасывать лепестки, конфетти, если только сами уберём. Возим красивые мешочки для бокалов с собой, молодые почти всегда забывают, и веник с совком. Прикольно выглядит, когда диджей с веником перед гостями бегает, пока те рассаживаются или пьют, едят.

----------


## Комик

Че-та не писали вроде, а я сам забыл. Ышшо одна ооооочень нужная весшщь. МОБИЛЬНИК! :Grin:

----------


## Карнелия

Доброго времени суток! А у меня вот на носу проведение свадьбы! Два дня работать....так что багаж будет приличным)))) Главное ничего не забыть, а то пока готовлюсь, то там положу, то сям, что бы дочка по своему усмотрению не использовала, ныкаю))))) Самое большое место занимают костюмы для восточных гостей - султан и пять его наложниц (использую для кражи невесты). Да ещё одежда для игры "Чемодан", спасибо форумчанам, здесь подсмотрела. Так...ещё из костюмов (но это для второго дня, для встречи гостей) два мед.халата, пейджики и козырьки с красными крестами. Медали с фотографиями молодых, разлиный распечатанный материал, диски, свечи, ватман, маркеры и т.д., и т.п. :Blink:  голова немножко кругом....правда боюсь чего-нибудь забыть)))

----------


## Anelka

У меня есть костюмы невест.Это для кражи жениха. :Grin: 
Люблю чего-нибудь зачудить. :Blush2:

----------


## Alicka

А у меня невесты разных национальностей. Все костюмы раньше возила в большой сумке, сейчас хочу сшить чехлы. Это благодаря ВАМ, сама как то не додумалась. СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Богиня

> правда боюсь чего-нибудь забыть)))


удачи на свадьбе! я по сценарному плану составляю список...перед свадьбой проверяю наличие всего еще раз, вычеркивая из списка. контрольный - рано утром))). так есть почти 100%, что ничего не забудется. ктстаи...если что то из реквизита у гостей по плану закупки, забираю также заранее.

----------


## Alicka

Я тоже прошу принести мне домой, все что закупили,а за несколько дней созваниваюсь и уточняю что нужно купить. Бывает что список теряют и покупают на память что вспомнят...   У моей знакомой тамады на свадьбе забыли самое главное: каравай, ручник и платок.

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

У меня прибавление к багажу - три арки из цветов и красная ковровая дорожка (получилась шикарно, горжусь! :Derisive: ).

----------


## Карнелия

Спасибо за совет)))) Я именно так и делаю)))) Просто сейчас суматоха небольшая....со вторым днём, а так, думаю, надеюсь, всё норм сделаем)))))) И спасибо за пожелание, буду стараться!))))) :Thank You2:

----------


## Разгуляй

> Бывает что список теряют и покупают на память


Я поэтому даю две распечатки, на всякий случай!

----------


## Ludochka-69

Если костюмы приходится перемещать в сложенном виде, то лучше не складывать, а сворачивать в трубочку, так они гораздо меньше мнутся.

----------


## o.istranina

Ребята, я наверное самая бедная тамада - у меня костюмы только бабок ежек, цыганок, сейчас сарафаны шью. Поэтому багаж небольшой. Скажите а как вы приобретаете костюмы или сами шьете? Если покупать - это же наверное дорого, да и в нашем городе нет спец магазина.

----------


## Рида

> меня костюмы только бабок ежек, цыганок, сейчас сарафаны шью


У некоторых из нас даже их нет))))И ничего, работаем и клиенты счастливы :Taunt:

----------


## Разгуляй

> Скажите а как вы приобретаете костюмы или сами шьете?


Я работаю в школе и тесно сотрудничаю с нашей учительницей по технологии. Она мне рекомендует  материалы для костюмов, я делаю эскизы, она, в свою очередь, шьёт, т.к. эта работа для неё халтура, то и берёт за работу недорого.

----------


## анютка - незабутка

У меня тоже много реквизита :Smile3: . Полноценных костюмов ( восточные, пародии на артистов) целый чемодан :Vah: . И ещё один всякой всячины - шарики,платочки, карточки, шапочки, разнос, корзинки, маски животных и политиков...  :Vah: Но бывает, что переодевать никого не приходится. Пару свадеб провела на легке ( без переодевалок) намного легче работается  :Ok: , но не ярко... :Tu:

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> Скажите а как вы приобретаете костюмы или сами шьете?


Костюмы пыталась шить сама, но в ручную выходит так себе. Так как костюмы должны быть яркими и " правильными" ( в смысле покроя), то мне шьёт их портниха.Тогда они не выглядят тряпками и их не стыдно одевать. Да, забыла, у меня ёще 10 париков, пока, но хорошего качества.

----------


## анютка - незабутка

У меня вопрос к тем кто делает пародию на Сердючку :Smile3: . Кто-то делает вместо шапки звезду? Если да , то как вы её крепите и из чего? Я сделала из шапки обычной: обшила её серебром, по середине прикрепила звезду серебряную из картона, но её на долго не хватает, ломается. :Tu:

----------


## nina7400

> Ребята, я наверное самая бедная тамада - у меня костюмы только бабок ежек, цыганок, сейчас сарафаны шью. Поэтому багаж небольшой.


 Не переживай. У меня еще меньше. Только белый халат с париком и очками. Потихоньку начала приобретать бубны, дудки. В них все взрослые хотят подудеть, не говоря о детях. Шляпы начала покупать. подумываю о шитье костюмов. Думаю, что со временем и они появятся. в последнее время работаю в сельском клубе. Когдка люди к нам приходят сильно переодевалки любят. А костюмерная еще хуже, чем мой тамадейский гардероб

----------


## Anelka

В моей барсеточке (так мою сумищу называет мой ди-джей)есть даже ручник.
А костюмы я все сама шью.Парики конечно покупаю. :Grin:

----------


## юрик71

> В моей барсеточке (так мою сумищу называет мой ди-джей)есть даже ручник.
> А костюмы я все сама шью.Парики конечно покупаю.


ручку тормоза с собой таскать? круто! :Grin:

----------


## naduha82

На просторах темы прочитала слова о том, что тамада как скорая помощь. Согласна.... :) в проведеии свадеб я пока новичок, но уже столкнулась с тем что при себе надо иметь открытки, красивые слова для молодых, лак для волос, про различную канцелярию даже не говорю. Раз спрашивают - значит будет!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ручку тормоза с собой таскать? круто!


Наверное,чеек имел в виду-рушник!!!

----------


## Alicka

> тамада как скорая помощь


Это точно! Помимо двух баулов с костюмами и реквизитом, коробка со всякой всячиной:ножницы, скотч, зажигалка, нитки (белые и чёрные), иголка, куча булавок,конверты,ленточки, лак д. волос и ногтей, и аптечка. 



> Раз спрашивают - значит будет!

----------


## Donskova-t

Да как раз хотела написать про ножницы, скотч, спички ,свечи, булавки и нитки, даже гвоздики и молоточек есть, подсвечник, маркеры разных цветов. У меня большой пластмассовый контейнер для этого. Раньше картонная коробка быля, то помнется, то откроется ненароком... А теперь  контейнер с защелкивающимися ручками - красота.... И самое интересное, что коробка картонная была из под обуви.... Мало было, теперь контейнер в два раза больше... И того смотрю уже маловато... 
Alicka и баулов, у меня тоже 2 больших "базарных". Там костюмызвезд, реквизит...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

:Grin:  А можно, ещё кучу таблеток от всяких заболеваний носить, запасной столовый набор(вдруг на кухне не хватит), рулон туалетной бумаги (человек на 50 достаточно), пару колготок ( вдруг порвутся у гостей), носки для мужиков ( за день то пропахли), щёточку для обуви ( после прогулки ой как нужна) и прочее-прочее......   :Grin: 
И будешь ведущая - УНИВЕРСАЛ

----------


## Карнелия

> ...И будешь ведущая - УНИВЕРСАЛ


Это уже прям не то, что УНИВЕРСАЛ, а целый УНИВЕРМАГ получается, а если это всё нуждающимся по "нормальной", срочной цене загонять.......... :Vah:  вообще жесть будет :049:

----------


## Катуна

> Возим красивые мешочки для бокалов с собой, молодые почти всегда забывают, и веник с совком. Прикольно выглядит, когда диджей с веником перед гостями бегает, пока те рассаживаются или пьют, едят.


 Ребятки! Срочно надо меняться.... это не уважение к  себе и к своей работе..... После этого прикола , придет время, вам и тарелку грязную подадут убрать.....

----------


## skomorox

> Ребятки! Срочно надо меняться.... это не уважение к  себе и к своей работе..... После этого прикола , придет время, вам и тарелку грязную подадут убрать..


Вот, это точно.
Просто неуважение к себе. У ведущей должно быть только то, что ей лично нужно в работе, а не думать обо всех гостях и работниках ресторана. 
Почему тогда гости не приходят со своими костюмами на свадьбу? А вдруг ведущая забудет сумку с костюмами? надо взять на всякий случай.

----------


## Разгуляй

> придет время, вам и тарелку грязную подадут убрать.....


Прямо в точку! Гости на банкете просят принести спиртное ( а то закончилось), столовые приборы, включить/выключить кондиционер, показать туалет. Толи они действительно путают ведущую с администратором заведения, толи считают, что ведущая



> УНИВЕРСАЛ

----------


## Рида

На последней свадьбе-три раза спрашивали ключи от туалета, пять раз простили включить кондиционер, и еще пару раз-убрать грязные тарелки со стола-сказать официантам-честно было такое в первый раз, была в шоке...и вежливо посылала...к администрации))))ничего не ношу лишнего и не собираюсь, раньше пять сумок было и пять вешалок, теперь две, и сумки две, иногда и вовсе одна сумка.Мечтаю ходить на свадьбы хотя бы иногда налегке и как Алина проводить безреквизитные праздники!!!

----------


## tayna-84

А я стараюсь брать минимум всего нужного, а все что планирую про запас стараюсь делать без реквизита, потому что даже собрав минимум, получается у меня спартивная сумка, причем не особо маленькая, мои друзья как увидели меня в красивом платье и с такой сумкой вообще чуть в обморок не упали... говорят и это ты так на каждое мероприятия? я говорю да, а что делать. Хотя когда едешь на мероприятие не особо думаешь что это много, а вот когда возвращаешься с вечера с такой сумкой  без рук и без ног понимаешь что как же я усатла...

----------


## Разгуляй

> мои друзья как увидели меня в красивом платье и с такой сумкой


Сумки я тащу в обычной  одежде, а вот перед банкетом всегда переодеваюсь в парадно-выходную.

----------


## tayna-84

> Сумки я тащу в обычной  одежде, а вот перед банкетом всегда переодеваюсь в парадно-выходную.


я бы с удовольствием делала также, но платья у меня быстро мнутся, а еще вешалку с платьем в дополнение к сумке я не могу себе позволить если только в зубы :)

----------


## Катуна

> была в шоке...и вежливо посылала...к


 :Taunt:  :Ok:  :Yahoo: .............




> ..к администрации)))


 :Yes4:

----------


## Anelka

Наверное только у нас в стране могут путать ведущих с поварами,уборьщицами,администраторами и.т.д.
А ещё с врачём наркологом и невропатологом по совмещению с психологом.И часто Святым отцом на причастии. :Taunt:  :Vah:

----------


## Карнелия

> Сумки я тащу в обычной  одежде, а вот перед банкетом всегда переодеваюсь в парадно-выходную.


 Девочки, а мне вот как-то, слава Богу, не приходилось сумки таскать....у меня заказчики сразу спрашивают, с транспортом я или нет, я-то нет, пока, вот они приезжают, реквизит весь забирают и отвозят всё до места назначения, а когда я отработаю, мне всё опять в машинку складывают, меня сажают и до дома довозят)))) Как-то, с одной стороны, я стараюсь обговорить момент доставки, хотя бы реквизитов, а с другой стороны, всё чаще попадаются заказчики, которые сами спрашивают об этом моменте. И сумки не позволяют таскать самой :Yes4:

----------


## para_fraz

> Если ведущая сама не настроена  на костюмы, то и клиентам их предагает по-минимуму. Хотя, за различные регионы - не ручаюсь. Везде разный менталитет.


согласна) тоже не люблю переодевания гостей,особо не предлагаю,но если уж просят-добавляю один конкурс (Хьюстон,Джексон,лебеди,накрай-цыган)
У нас в Тамбове все еще спрашивают про большие семейные трусы,чтобы в них бегали и шарики лопали,молодые меня ну просто уговаривали его провести,свадьба только будет,вот я и думаю-может они про него забудут? 
Из багажа всегда есть кегли (для конкурса "шире ноги"),всякого рода мелочи типа лент и шаров,таблицы с названиями мест для конкурса "любимые места",тексты,как бы не все... есть еще посуда для пивников,зайчики для стрип-танцев,муз. тарелки для Хьюстон,обручи,атрибуты для боксерского турнира (это у Саши),костюм доктора,Ширма для жениха (когда он просовываает голову)да много чего,работаю давно-вот и накопилось,но это не всегда с собой,мне больше нравится интерактивчик))) а так как мероприятия бывают и в области,и в городе,и реквизит разный

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

Кому же понравится тащить "целый воз" за собой?... Всегда была ярым противником всех костюмов и лишнего багажа. Первые свои свадьбы вела , приходя с пакетиком. А теперь весь мой реквизит в машину не входит. Однако , есть в этом свои плюсики. В больших городах на свадьбы принято приглашать артистов, устраивать шоу для гостей. Но в маленьких провинциальных городках - это не реально. Одна моя пара пригласила цыганский табор через агентство. За 40 минут выступления они заплатили им 3-кратный размер суммы в сравнении с оплатой ведущего и музыканта. Вдобавок ко всему, среди 8 артистов оказалось всего 2 настоящих цыгана. И еще, после их отъезда пропали деньги, собранные на свадьбе в конкурсах. Сумма была чуть меньшей, чем заплатили нам- ведущему и музыке. Как вам это нравится?
Так вот я стараюсь свои свадьбы разукрасить шоу, созданным из моего заготовленного реквизита и костюмов. Но это не просто наряжание в костюмы- а обыгранные , готовые с фонограммой вещи- вот некоторые из них:
живая поздравительная открытка в виде ростовой куклы Кота с исполнением песни для молодых , (а это уже немалый багаж!), бразильский карнавал (юбки, маски, лианы)- но это суперский номер, с запусканием салюта  (он стоит того,чтоб таскать костюмы),поздравление мушкетеров  (песня)  и конкурсы с ними-просто вызвали ажиотаж гостей! Тантамареска для фото на  породнение семей, свадебная карусель счастья с веночком- оберегом для первого танца молодых....., 24 - метровое  алое сердце для финала и т.д. Разве без этих вещей свадьба была бы яркой и впечатляющей...? Даже не пытайтесь меня в этом убеждать!! Я рада,что свою программу я продаю с чистой совестью...Люди платят и знают, за что! Удачи всем мои дорогие!

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> Наверное только у нас в стране могут путать ведущих с поварами,уборьщицами,администраторами и.т.д.


Со мной периодически тоже такое случается. На одной свадьбе (80 чел. гостей, приличное кафе), произношу я первый тост для молодых с чувством, проникновенно, словом, как и положенно, а одна из гостей в это время громко, перебивая меня, кричит: Эй, ведущая, идите-ка сюда!!! Слышите!!! Подойдите ко мне!!! (приказным тоном). Я делаю вид что не слышу, а затем в муз.паузу подхожу к этой даме и спрашиваю, что же такое случилось... Ответ(тем же тоном): Хлеба мне принесите!... :Blink:  Очень хотелось выругаться...

----------


## Яна Аузинь

На работу едем на новенькой иномарке моего Dj ,поэтому,когда я выхожу с двумя огромными сумками,с полным чехлом для костюмов и парой пакетиков,которые не вошли,но очень-очень нужны,он "косит на меня лиловым глазом",пока я ему тактично не намекну,что это такие же члены команды,как он и я.Теперь поподробнее.С собой беру:панно для фотосессии гостей(аппликации из ткани на немнущейся плащёвке с вырезанными овалами для лица.Например:Русалка с рыбками-фото для 4 чел.,детский сад-фото для 3 чел.и т.д.их много),набор шумовых инструментов для "Шизгары",спец. набор реквизита,чтобы "снимать" музыкальные клипы и немое кино,заламинированные(очень удобно,практически вечные в использовании) карточки с заданиями для разных конкурсов,скотч,ножницы,набор ручек,маркеров,бумага,шарики,атласные ленточки,прищепки ,чехол с качественно сшитыми костюмами и ,конечно же, позитивный настрой,хорошее настроение и накопленный опыт.

----------


## Курица

> спец. набор реквизита,чтобы "снимать" музыкальные клипы и немое кино


Яна, а можно показать  фото ЭТОГо реквизита? :Blush2: 
 Через Савепик http://*********ru/ - после загрузки копируешь третью ссылочку и вставляешь в пост.

----------


## Яна Аузинь

> Яна, а можно показать  фото ЭТОГо реквизита?
>  Через Савепик http://*********ru/ - после загрузки копируешь третью ссылочку и вставляешь в пост.


 Танечка,тут такое дело.Я за компьютером 3 день.В нашей семье компьют.гениев про меня говорят:"В семье не без урода."Из того,что ты мне написала(пишу "ты" так ,как был брудерш.) ничего не поняла,дома одна.А можно я просто на словах объясню ?

----------


## Яна Аузинь

В догонку.Сейчас собираюсь на работу.Приеду,зайду в "Собственные наработки...." и опишу,как провожу съёмки клипа и какой реквизит использую.С уважением,я

----------


## Курица

> А можно я просто на словах объясню ?


нельзя. Сейчас мы с тобой(пишу ТЫ, п.ч. был брудерш. :Grin: ) удивим всю твою семью 



> компьют.гениев


и тебя саму- в первую очередб.
1. жми на синеньким выделенную мной ранее ссылку на файлообменник. 
2.выпадет менюшка,жим на слово ОБЗОР.
там выпадет картинка всего того, что есть на твоем компе.ты помести нужное нам фото, например. к себе на раб. стол. И в обзре нажми на Рабочий стол. И смотри внимательно, ГДЕ это фото (ты его подпиши себе как-то приметно, или его номер запомни).Выдели его.
3.Жми Отправить.
4. выпадет меню, где СЛЕВА будет твое фото, а справа-столбик со ссылками.
5 выдели ТРЕТЬЮ по счету ссылку, скопируй её.
6. вставь ее в свое сообщение, обязательно нажми после на пробел и хми Отправить.
ВСЁ.
Пробуй! :Yes4:  ты сможешь! :Meeting:

----------


## Яна Аузинь

Таня,я обязательно попробую,но не сегодня.Мой новый нетбук пока пустой, встречусь с видеооператором и постараюсь завтра или в четверг сбросить фото с реквизизитом для клипа.С уважением,я

----------


## Курица

> Таня,я обязательно попробую,но не сегодня


ХАрАшо!!! Ждём-пождем-с утра до ночи...
Удивим их, между прочим.
Вместе-сила-ты да я...
В осадок выпадет семья! :Girl Blum2: 
(экспромт)

----------


## Яна Аузинь

> Яна, а можно показать  фото ЭТОГо реквизита?
>  Через Савепик http://*********ru/ - после загрузки копируешь третью ссылочку и вставляешь в пост.


[IMG]http://*********org/1782804.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Cvetok-030303

Да девченки у меня тоже две большие сумки...каждый раз перед свадьбой кучу времени тратишь для подготовки и сбора реквизита....И море, три костюма цыганей, три костюма пиратов. театр кукол, поцелуй в Багете. ножницы закроичные. манишка. горшки и красивые чепчики, всякие карты и карточки, прова, ленточки на тройку и на букет и на цветные танцы, фартуки, пачки, шаровары и т.д......

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> ножницы закроичные.


И что вы с ними делаете ?

----------


## Anelka

*Cvetok-030303*, 
А если не секрет какие куклы у вас работают? :Smile3: 
Просто у меня есть тоже куклы,правда я их сама изготовила. :Blush2:

----------


## Анна Рябова

Рубежанка,я отвечаю про ножницы за cvetok,тк мы работали вдвоем. Ножницами мы режем рубашку на женихе,само собой она подставная. А двое ножниц,потому что одни- ведущей,другие-невесте.

*Anelka*, у нас кукол нет,а есть театр кукол,может не совсем корректное название,поэтому ввели вас в заблуждение.Наш театр кукол-это полотно ткани с отверстием для головы,к ткани пришиты детские вещички и прорези соответственно для рук и ног малыша. Можно провести тест на совместное родительство.

Ну скажите мне пожалуйста,я в копилку реквизита добавляю пневмокостюм.Пока один,посмотрим как пойдет. Кто еще пользуется такими?

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> Ножницами мы режем рубашку на женихе,само собой она подставная. А двое ножниц,потому что одни- ведущей,другие-невесте.


Зовут меня Татьяной. Анечка, а подводка какая к этому? Какой смысл в резании рубахи? Ну очень интересно... впервые об этом слышу.

----------


## Anelka

А можно узнать всётаки истину? Зачем режете рубаху на женихе? Ну если это секрет,то можно в личку??? А??? :Blush2:

----------


## Ключникова Ольга

*РУБЕЖАНКА*, 
Подготовка - жених привозит рубашку - переодевается, нужно еще две рубашки обрезанные - воротник и передок, как манишка, найти среди гостей двух женатых мужиков  их переодеть в эти рубашки( мужики должны быть в пиджаках)
Подводка - начинается семейная жизнь, много работы по дому - обращаешся к невесте ........ могу посоветовать как сэкономить время на стирке... вызываешь жениха и начинаешь резать рубашку  - рукава и спинку, гости в ужасе - ты убеждаешь гостей что так  ходят многие женатые мужчины и просишь встать Васю и Петю и продемонстрировать ржач полный жены в шоке!!!

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> Подводка - начинается семейная жизнь, много работы по дому - обращаешся к невесте ........ могу посоветовать как сэкономить время на стирке...


Олечка, благодарю. Но я увидела видеоролик совсем с другим смыслом....( в нем жених для невесты готов был пойти на все...и на носовой платок отрезал часть рукава, и вместо памперсов для ребенка..и т. д.А отец послужил примером (он тоже сняв пиджак оказался без рукавов и задней спинки рубахи).

----------


## Anelka

Нуууу, так- то вроде бы интересно. :Grin: 
Но боюсь, что в нашем городе такой юмор не прокатит. :Yes4: 
жалко им будет резать рубаху. :Meeting:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Нуууу, так- то вроде бы интересно.
> Но боюсь, что в нашем городе такой юмор не прокатит.
> жалко им будет резать рубаху.


Думаю, что во многих городах это не прокатит, хотя прикольно...
Может запасную рубаху на всякий случай?

----------


## shoymama

Ну вы блин даете!!!!!!!!!!!!! И охота столько барахла возить?????????????
У меня сумка была на две трети наполнена - теперь на треть. И программа только выиграла. Правда, я за "тряпки" не прячусь, сама работаю.
Хоть обижайтесь, хоть нет! Я веду свадьбы в стиле "интеллигентно, но весело" и мне этот колхоз совсем не в тему. А про костюмы заказчикам говорю сразу: не люблю и брать не буду. не нравится - не нанимайте!
Элементы бутафории - да, использую, но свадьба - это не театр с гримеркой и люди - не актеры. Пользуюсь только тем, что можно нацепить, не выходя из зала прямо во время объяснения. И никогда никого не ВЫВОЖУ переодеваться.

----------


## Богиня

> но свадьба - это не театр с гримеркой и люди - не актеры.


 золотые слова! :Yes4:  :flower:

----------


## Anelka

> Может запасную рубаху на всякий случай?


Эххх... сколько - же надо рубашек иметь в запасе? Особенно в свадебный сезон. :Blink:

----------


## Пчелочка

> Эххх... сколько - же надо рубашек иметь в запасе? Особенно в свадебный сезон.


   Народ!!! Мы все разные и люди тоже разные. Кому-то противно на свадьбе видеть переодетых гостей, кто-то без переодеваний не представляет свою свадьбу. Есть чопорные,есть квнщики, есть люди , которые домашние праздники без костюмирования не представляют..... И обобщать всех не надо))))))))) А я люблю переодевать) И ко мне приходят именно те , кому это нравится. Хотя  есть и такие , которые тоже хотят по минимуму. И я не отказываю. Но все же)))))))) баулы вожу огромные)))))  И пашу не меньше,а еще даже больше, чем те ,которые приходят  с пустыми руками))))))))))) И пошлости на свадьбах не приемлю вообще, или полуголых мужчин, или мужчин в женских колготках на скорость, или  детских горшков на головах невесты и жениха ( вообще, глупость какая-то, или деньги в горшки собирать, как будто другого  придумать нельзя, один одел и весь интернет делает, смешно)  поэтому мне ОХОТА возить))) И я провожу в стиле "интеллигентно, но весело", не КОЛХОЗОМ .  И поверьте , праздники получаются замечательными. )))Поэтому не надо так обобщать , и так называть людей, которые  праздник делают театрализованным шоу ( вкладывают деньги в костюмы, стирают ,зашивают,гладят, готовят новые программы к каждому сезону т.к. живут в провинциальных городах, и нанять артистов людям дорого)Это не барохло, а колосальный труд днем и ночью  А нацеплять всякую дребедень-проще простого. Извините, может грубовато, но как вы пишите так тоже нельзя. Надо уважать труд других, а не критиковать всенародно тех , кто не меньше вашего, а во много раз больше отдается этому чудесному ремеслу. Некрасиво(((((

----------


## shoymama

Да делайте то, что вам ближе. Кому то ближе балаган - балаганьте. Мне не нравится - я не делаю
 И все. Чего обижаться? У каждого свое мнение. 



> кто не меньше вашего, а *во много раз больше отдается* этому чудесному ремеслу.


 :Taunt:  а вот тут и спорить не буду. Раз Вы больше отдаетесь - отдавайтесь
 На любителя. У меня это - основная и единственная профессия. Я этим не подрабатываю, а РАБОТАЮ. Куда уж больше? :Grin:

----------


## Anelka

У нас в городе очень востребованы переодевалки.Сама я не очень хочу таскать лишний вес.Когда звонят и спрашивают про костюмы,приходится говорить,что есть.Если скажу нет уйдут к конкурентам.Конечно я рада когда говорят,что костюмов надо не много. :Yes4:

----------


## Пчелочка

Очень, жаль, что допускаются оскорбления в адрес других ведущих. То колхозом обозвали, то балаганом. Курочка, а почему вы убираете сообщения, которые ничего плохого не высказывают. А того, кто оскорбляет других и обижает, оставляете?Очень жаль, что на форуме стало допускаться хамство со стороны старичков. Ин-ку форуму это чести не делает. Это мое сообщение тоже уберете?

----------


## Курица

> Курочка, а почему вы убираете сообщения, которые ничего плохого не высказывают.


*Пчелочка*, я написала Вам в личку, посмотрите почту.

----------


## Марья

> Очень, жаль, что допускаются оскорбления в адрес других ведущих. То колхозом обозвали, то балаган.


Девочки, не нужно ни на кого обижаться! Скоро будет 4 года, как я пришла на форум и тогда Ильич проехался по поводу, что "некоторые отсутствие интеллекта прикрывают камазами с реквизитом"...И что? Отсутствие интеллекта больше, кроме Ильича, у меня так никто и не заметил....  :Smile3:  а реквизит я как любила, так и люблю. Вот, вчера например, забрала у портнихи новые элементы к новому, сказочному блоку воровства невесты. Полюбуйтесь - это щиты для Богатыря и Тугарина Змея. Кто-то назовет это балаганом? Да на здоровье!!! Я называю это КАРНАВАЛОМ!!!  А колхозом это назовет только тот, у кого проблемы с эстетическим вкусом.
[IMG]http://*********net/1345605.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1335365.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Пчелочка

Марьюшка, БРАВО!!!!!!!!!



> А колхозом это назовет только тот, у кого проблемы с эстетическим вкусом.


Полностью согласна))))))))))Умница)))))

----------


## Mazaykina

> Очень, жаль, что допускаются оскорбления в адрес других ведущих.


Уважаемая Пчелка с сообщениями аж 7 штук почти за 3 года, если вы еще не поняли, что собой представляет наш форум, мне очень жаль. Потому что вижу, что вы неординарный человек и творческий. Но должны знать, что в сюсюкании, в только положительных коментариях, интерес у пользователей ДАВНО бы пропал и к форуму и к тому, что форумчане здесь выставляют. Единственный мой вам совет- присмотритесь внимательней к здешней жизни и или примите нас такими, какие мы есть, или найдите себе место, где будут лить только елей и посмотрите, как на долго вас хватит.  :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

А , ну вас, пошла собирать свою *без*реквизитную сумку.  :069:

----------


## Марья

> А , ну вас, пошла собирать свою безреквизитную сумку.


Оль, а еще знаешь в чем прелесть реквизита? У меня передрали все БЕЗРЕКВИЗИТНОЕ, а на реквизит у горе-ведущих денюшшшкоф нет и все это как было только МОИМ в городе, так и осталось.... Так что - единственная степень защиты от воровства - реквизит  :Grin:  Вообще, я за любые свадьбе и с реквизитом и без - лишь бы хорошо было. Но мой брат мне все время говорит - ты наверно в детстве в куклы не наигралась, не напереодевалась)))) люблю я энто дело

----------


## shoymama

Я же и говорю - на любителя. В первую очередь это должно нравиться самому ведущему. Впрочем, как и любая игра или конкурс. Если я запала на него - значит он у меня пойдет. Не запала - без толку и пробовать. Меня, например, абсолютно не трогали тоннели и рарашюты. А вот сама попробовала, поигралась и всё!!!!!!!! Пошла, нашла ткань, сшила и провела = СУПЕР!!!!!!!! Это значит, что мне именно захотелось не могу как, что я даже не заказала, а бегом сшила.. Наверное, и с костюмами тоже так. Но  по поводу не передерут... сколько у нас гуляет гаремов с секретиком? Восточных красавцев-красавиц и прочих клонов? По мне  уж шить - чтоб ни у кого! Но это "ни у кого" передерут обязательно и начнется гонка по новой. Замкнутый круг. :Tu: 

Поэтому пока единственное, что трудно передрать (скопировать, правда, можно, но не в ноль) - это индивидуальность самого ведущего.

----------


## Инна Морозова

У меня большой чемодан на колёсах, Очень удобно - всё забросила, закрыла и на себе тащить не надо ( он  сам катится )
 И перед гостями выглядишь прилично, после банкета.

----------


## Anelka

Я не собираюсь не кому навязывать свою точку зрения.
Так - как каждый работает так,как он представляет данный праздник.
До застолья проводится очень большой объём работы.
С клиентами общается каждый из нас.
Так - же клиент говорит не на форуме, а при встрече с ведущим о своих предпочтениях.

Вот лично у меня,очень часто бывает такое, увидела клиента пообщалась и в голове созрела цепочка того,что будет у них на празднике.
Так- же и костюмированные идеи приходят в голову даже ночью во сне.

Тут меня как петух жаренный клюнет.Начинаю вынашивать план по воплощению задуманного.
Тут-то мои бессонные ночки и начинаются.
Понеслась по магазинам за тканями.
Достаю машинку швейную, приглашаю подруг чтобы поделились свими советами.действую по принципу одна голова хорошо,но когда много лучше.
Получив все советы и поправки к моим идеям.Приступаю к творения.
На 2-3 недели меня не кто не беспокоит.Дочурка принимает все домашние хлопоты на себя.а я с головой в творении.
Когда всё готово,жду с  нетерпением праздника, чтобы опробовать своё детище.
За это время появляются все мои советчицы подруги.
И начинается фото сессия :Grin:  с костюмами.
Вот такой образ моей жизни.
А как у вас?

----------


## Матильда 1967

> Я не собираюсь не кому навязывать свою точку зрения.
> Так - как каждый работает так,как он представляет данный праздник.
> До застолья проводится очень большой объём работы.
> С клиентами общается каждый из нас.
> Так - же клиент говорит не на форуме, а при встрече с ведущим о своих предпочтениях.
> 
> Вот лично у меня,очень часто бывает такое, увидела клиента пообщалась и в голове созрела цепочка того,что будет у них на празднике.
> Так- же и костюмированные идеи приходят в голову даже ночью во сне.
> 
> ...


 это конечно очень здорово,все .что ты написала :Aga: .Но вот про то ,что 2 недели никто не трогает и ты занимаешься только  шитьем,творением,воплощением своих идей.......А если свадьбы каждую неделю(в сезон)? :Blink: А юбилеи ?Вот  у меня получается в месяц в среднем 2-3 мероприятия,это как минимум.Средегодовой подсчет.Наверняка у других больше...Как же тогда? :Blink:

----------


## Dju

> Так- же и костюмированные идеи приходят в голову даже ночью во сне.
> 
> Тут меня как петух жаренный клюнет.Начинаю вынашивать план по воплощению задуманного.
> Тут-то мои бессонные ночки и начинаются.
> Понеслась по магазинам за тканями.


Прости за вопрос на вопрос, но если к каждому празднику ты закупаешь ткани, шьешь костюмы, пишешь новые сценарии, то : 
1) Сколько стоят твои услуги? А вернее на сколько больше, чем у коллег, которые не делают этого?
2) Какое количество заказов в какой промежуток времени ты успеваешь сделать?

----------


## Пчелочка

> Я же и говорю - на любителя. В первую очередь это должно нравиться самому ведущему. Впрочем, как и любая игра или конкурс. Если я запала на него - значит он у меня пойдет. Не запала - без толку и пробовать. Меня, например, абсолютно не трогали тоннели и рарашюты. А вот сама попробовала, поигралась и всё!!!!!!!! Пошла, нашла ткань, сшила и провела = СУПЕР!!!!!!!! Это значит, что мне именно захотелось не могу как, что я даже не заказала, а бегом сшила.. Наверное, и с костюмами тоже так. Но  по поводу не передерут... сколько у нас гуляет гаремов с секретиком? Восточных красавцев-красавиц и прочих клонов? По мне  уж шить - чтоб ни у кого! Но это "ни у кого" передерут обязательно и начнется гонка по новой. Замкнутый круг.
> 
> Поэтому пока единственное, что трудно передрать (скопировать, правда, можно, но не в ноль) - это индивидуальность самого ведущего.


Абсолютно согласна)))


А у меня ,девочки, так. Пятницы июля уже были забиты в ферале, уже даже ноябрь есть. Поэтому к лету подготовилась)))))А вообще, самая большая подготовка начинается зимой в предновогодние праздники. Так как нанимают каждый год, а есть организации, которым  нравимся и они знают, что будет все новое, приходится творить ))))): придумывать , сочинять, шить, покупать носы, губы, фонарики, парики...... и мног чего. Так как  с одним и тем же  каждый год не пойдешь. Приходит лето, а у меня много наготовлено нового, тольо подкорректировать, перефразировать, зашить, подшить,нашить, смастерить.... и можно снова на праздник!!!!Вся жизнь -праздник)))) И вожу не один чемодан))))))), Инночка,  У меня есть мой любимый ди-джей, с которым работаю много лет душа в душу. Он приезжает, загружает , и поехали))) Закончился праздник, загружает, и домой)))

----------


## Ильич

> Это не барохло, а колосальный труд днем и ночью А нацеплять всякую дребедень-проще простого. Извините, может грубовато, но как вы пишите так тоже нельзя. Надо уважать труд других, а не критиковать всенародно тех , кто не меньше вашего, а во много раз больше отдается этому чудесному ремеслу. Некрасиво





> И начинается фото сессия с костюмами.


А  ты выложи фото своих костюмов а лучше видео со свадьбы, а мы глянем... :Smile3: 
У нас у Оксаны Босс ШИКАРНЫЕ костюмы... и они у нее уместны...

Я тоже не любитель костюмов но.... иногда грешу ради ярких фото на свадьбе.
Хотя.... с костюмами каждый сможет, ты с одним микрофоном смоги... Я считаю что это высший пилотаж.

----------


## selly

> Я тоже не любитель костюмов но.... иногда грешу ради ярких фото на свадьбе.
> Хотя.... с костюмами каждый сможет, ты с одним микрофоном смоги... Я считаю что это высший пилотаж.



а я, как начинающий, очень костюмы любл. но по сообщениям всех опытных на этом сайте поняла, что чем тыстановишься опытнее, тем меньше багажа несешь... по-этому, буду брать атрибутами)))

----------


## shoymama

> буду брать атрибутами


Не надо брать атрибутами. Надо брать мастерством (ну, хотя бы стремиться)

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*shoymama*,  Оля, а как же шоу??? у меня,правда с костюмами беда. маловато..НО я обожаю шоу..красиво ярко..если по чесноку, завидую, Маришке. Марине ,Люде .красиво достойно.дорого.если бы не жаба.. накупила бы..нашила бы..Знаешь ,за что Киркорова люблю-за маскарад.за шоу..как бы мне не нравился Малинин..пойду  на Киркорова.. т.к. у него ярче..и есть .что вспомнить..а песни Малинина я и просто так послушаю...только не рычи...

----------


## Пчелочка

> Не надо брать атрибутами. Надо брать мастерством (ну, хотя бы стремиться)




 Вот это , действительно, настоящий пилотаж. А мастерство и заключается в том, что как вы можете РАботать , Творить  с любым клиентом. Кто -то любит костюмирование, постройте так праздник, чтоб это присутствовало и в очень красивой, веселой,зажигательной форме и в меру, переборы тоже не очень хорошо.. Кому-то по душе только  работа с микрофоном. Подарите  им умный, веселый праздник( в мае у меня такой был юбилей, где юбилярша категорично  просила , чтоб костюмирования не было) Провели и все всем очень даже понравилось. И нам тоже.  И отработали сверху два часа. Час они наняли, а час мы им просто подарили- работади бесплатно Уже есть еще два заказа от них.В субботу у меня была свадьба, где было 50 человек молодежи. От одного общения с микрофоном  они бы сразу сбежали. А мы отработали сверху по их просьбе еще два часа. Им надо было играть, танцевать , переодевалки в костюмах.Я проведу игру, а жених( очень заводной молодой человек, а друзья такие же)  бежит ко мне и просит еще и еще.Они у меня не в первый раз были. Мне кажется, каждому клиенту нравится определенный стиль ведения праздника, а мы должны учесть все их желания и провести так , как им нравится. Вот в этом и есть , мне кажется, мастерство ведущего-тамады. А вам?




> *shoymama*,  Оля, а как же шоу??? у меня,правда с костюмами беда. маловато..НО я обожаю шоу..красиво ярко..если по чесноку, завидую, Маришке. Марине ,Люде .красиво достойно.дорого.если бы не жаба.. накупила бы..нашила бы..Знаешь ,за что Киркорова люблю-за маскарад.за шоу..как бы мне не нравился Малинин..пойду  на Киркорова.. т.к. у него ярче..и есть .что вспомнить..а песни Малинина я и просто так послушаю...только не рычи...


 И я , Оксана, тоже бы пошла на Киркорова, именно из-за этого)))

----------


## shoymama

Оксан, не буду рычать, процитирую себя:


> Я же и говорю - на любителя. В первую очередь это должно нравиться *самому ведущему*.


Ну если тебе это нравится, кто тебе запрещает?
 Мне - не очень, чаще - совсем не нра. Ну это мой бзик. Я более сдержанные вещи люблю. Вот цирк, например - ненавижу. (да простят меня цирковые артисты).
Но кто меня знает - еще никто мрачной теткой не обозвал  :Grin: 




> Кому-то по душе только  работа с микрофоном


У меня с собой заготовлено 75-80 игр и конкурсов. На одной болтологии не застреваю. 
 А мы. чего, меня разбираем или ваще?...

Ой, Оксан, я тебе таку идейку притаранила со вчерашнего дня поэзии! Ща в скайп видео пульну. Пошли.

----------


## Александрия

Но все же последнее слово за заказчиком)))Ладно я, в маленьком городе, где все друг друга знают, в принципе сарафанное радиво делает своё дело, но вот две недели назад позвонила заказчица, которая нашла меня в контакте, и сказала прямым текстом- мы вас выбрали из всех( красноярских ведущих, а это огромное кол-во), потому, что у вас красивые надувные костюмы!!!

----------


## shoymama

по-моему, разговор начинался с вешалок, самодельных костюмов, секанд-хэндовского барахла, стирки-глажки, сумищ здоровенных и прочего. Причем здесь вообще надувные костюмы? Это разве из разряда  "тряпок"? Это профессиональный реквизит. У кого-то есть, у кого-то нет. Я надувнушки использую . Правда не эти, а обычные. Места они занимают мало, стирать-гладить и х не надо. Даже шляпы есть надувные. Так это же не самопал!

----------


## Александрия

> Я надувнушки использую . Правда не эти, а обычные


Оль, чего то я не поняла)))блондинка ж)))а надувные делятся на обычные и необычные???? 
А насчет стирать..стираю, еще как, - медсестру и повара на два раза хватает- костюмы белые, и где резинка воротничка соприкасается с шеей, и там все время пачкается( как на рубашке прям))), плюс медсестру все время тетеньки за грудь норовят куснуть)))остаются следы помады...
И это тоже считается переодеванием, народ же затолкнуть туды надо, усе подключить, застегнуть, а потом еще и растегнуть, потому, как у меня молнии пару раз выдерали)))

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Я тоже раньше до Форума использоала костюмы (конечно, которые делала сама), но когда увидела у девочек КОСТЮМЫ - свои тряпочки закинула и не достаю. Но вот разных шляпок, носиков, паричков, галстучков - прикупила. И этого добра получается не мало (вожу с собой разный реквизит к играм в 2-3 сумках - не знаю, что может пригодится)
 От костюмов отказалась только потому, что не могу пока сделать красивые и достойные, да и содержать в порядке их очень хлопотно. Поэтому всегда с большим наслаждением смотрю фотографии Ларико, Марьи, Виктории, девочек из Германии и облизываюсь! Красиво, ярко, дорого!!! Такие костюмы и реквизит только украшают праздник.

----------


## Гвиола

Я костюмы не использую и использовать не буду! Стоимость моих услуг самая высокая в городе и после этого никто не заставит меня таскать сумки,шить, стирать,гладить! Спорить ни с кем не буду, чтоб мне админ за "елей" не навтыкала люлей. Только с Ильичом соглашусь на 100%. По началу тоже и костюмы таскала, и шила, и гладила,а потом...как в мозгу щелкнуло,и отключило это действо раз и навсегда. До сентября всё расписано.

----------


## Ильич

> .В субботу у меня была свадьба, где было 50 человек молодежи. От одного общения с микрофоном они бы сразу сбежали


А от КАМЕДИ КЛАБ не бегут и костюмов у них нет.... 




> Мне кажется, каждому клиенту нравится определенный стиль ведения праздника, а мы должны учесть все их желания и провести так , как им нравится. Вот в этом и есть , мне кажется, мастерство ведущего-тамады. А вам?


Нет, я делаю праздник так как я умею учитывая пожелания клиентов, и если им это нравиться вот и славно... А если им нравиться голыми бегать раздеваясь по ходу то я такие праздники проводить отказываюсь. :Taunt: 
А мастерство это опыт помноженный на талант. ИМХО

----------


## Пчелочка

> А если им нравиться голыми бегать раздеваясь по ходу то я такие праздники проводить отказываюсь.


А с чего вы решили, Уваажаемый Ильич, что гости должны бегать голыми?((( Почему такой вывод?))))




> А мастерство это опыт помноженный на талант. ИМХО


Присоединяюсь)))) Вот здесь , я с вами полностью согласна, а еще бы добавила-  огромную любовь к этому нелегкому делу.

----------


## Матильда 1967

Уж сколько говорено-переговорено про костюмы и конферанс,про памперсы и туалетную бумагу,про все-все..... :Aga: Ну нравятся одной компании переодевалки,другой-болтология,третьей-напиться,четвертой-бог её знает что...На то мы все есть,такие разные и классные :Blush2: 
У меня знакомые искали ведущую(я отдыхала,попросила быть просто гостьей в кои-то веки)обзвонили многих.Я им посоветовала одну девушку,живет у нас в областном центре,здесь на форуме очень авторитетный человек,мне она нравится...Так она сказала,что переодевалок мало,в основном элементы костюмов,они просили "перчинки" небольшой(мужику 30 лет был юбилей)ответ-это не мое,я таким не занимаюсь.Конечно,сейчас скажете-хотели перчинки-и вела бы сама ЭТО, костюмы бы свои принесла(уж какие есть) тогда осталось протостовать,поиграть,конкурсы немного попроводить...и как в сказке Пушкина"Как поп работника нанимал"-грядки выкопаешь,дрова наколешь,двор подметешь,дрова сложишь ...и спи отдыхай.А ночью ещё кучу дел сделаешь,зачем тебе спать,ты днем выспался..
ВЕЗДЕ НУЖНА ЗОЛОТАЯ СЕРЕДИНА.Всего понемногу.Конечно не претендую ни на что,моё личное мнение. :Laie 34: (Можете меня застрелить)

----------


## Рида

*Матильда 1967*,просто есть ведущие , которые не могут провести перчинку эту самую- это будет очень вульгарно!я поняла вроде про кого,  она правда  не проведет!Ей Это не нужно!!!Я тоже в свое время, не давно еще писала, что не идет у меня это,  смотрят как на больную!У каждого свой стиль, и она молодец, что не согласилась, от меня тоже так клиенты уходили, когда начала говорить, что я  без костюмов и ...перчинок....!Стрелять не будем, у каждого свое мнение :Grin:

----------


## Гвиола

Я тоже перчинки не уважаю. Но однажды был грех. Вела юбилей у профтанцорки. И гости танцоры. А посреди зала небольшая такая колонна,круглая. И в течении вечера мальчишки в танце всё около неё как у пилона. Ну и взял меня огрех. Сделала  "палку" ,а там же в конце стрип. Ой,люди, это было что-то. Потом оказалось ,что мальчик профессиональный стриптизер. Дамы преклонных годов привстали,раскраснелись... Сейчас вспоминаю, душа радуется. Но больше ни-ни!

----------


## Ильич

> А с чего вы решили, Уваажаемый Ильич, что гости должны бегать голыми?((( Почему такой вывод?))))


Да как то видел видео московских свадеб, когда упитые парни раздевались до костюма адама и гоняли по залу потрясая гениталиями..
Есть такая игра принеси расчесу часы галстук рубашку штаны ... труханы...
Я об этом...

----------


## Ильич

> Конечно не претендую ни на что,моё личное мнение.(Можете меня застрелить)


Просто напиши в конце фразы ИМХО - имею мнение хрен оспоришь. Эт такой интерент сленг

----------


## Славина

> ИМХО - имею мнение хрен оспоришь. Эт такой интерент сленг


Во, *Ильич*, спасибо за разъяснение, а то я знаю такие буквы, но всегда путаю, как правильно написать, то-ли ИМХО, то-ли ИХМО, а теперь уж точно запомню  :Taunt:

----------


## Пчелочка

> Да как то видел видео московских свадеб, когда упитые парни раздевались до костюма адама и гоняли по залу потрясая гениталиями..
> Есть такая игра принеси расчесу часы галстук рубашку штаны ... труханы...
> Я об этом...


))))))неее, это тоже не для меня,Это не для свадеб((((( Мне также не нравится. Молодежь раскованная, она иногда просит провести типа такого, но  надо уважать более взрослое поколение, которое воспитано по-лругому и такие конкурсы не приемлет. ПРиходится тактично объяснять. И все тип-топ)))

----------


## selly

> Сообщение от selly
> 
> 
> 				буду брать атрибутами
> 
> 
> 
>  Не надо брать атрибутами. Надо брать мастерством (ну, хотя бы стремиться)



вот я и стараюсь. уже много костюмов. я очень люблю их сначала выдумывать, а потом писать пол них слова. просто иногда ,когда читаю сообщения, как-то не по себе становится. Хотя в том городе, где я, костюмы только начались. а я их обожаю. и мечтала на своей свадьбе увидеть. а там было какое-то подобие лебедей и все. вот и штопаю теперь все, чего хотелось на своей свадьбе.

----------


## lisichka)

А я пока костюмы ношу, правда переодеваюсь сама, а то у нас гостей переодевают все, кому не лень, и это уже порядком стало надоедать.

----------


## ruslava

Я веду в основном свадьбы - двухдневки. Там без костюмов - ну никак! А мне так надоело стирать-гладить-зашивать приводить в порядок. А вот на первый день оставила только основное- выкуп невесты и еще один костюмированный номер. + на самых избалованных, или там где хорошо платят - иногда беру надувных балерин и ростовую куклу-сердце. В основном это на свадьбы богатеньких или с иностранцем. 
Свое мнение по поводу КузДюмов и всякого барахла я тоже неоднократно высказывала на форуме. Поддерживаю всех, кто считает использование тряпок дешевой популярностью. Превращение свадьбы в театр (когда свадьба строется на выпускании 40 переодетых из подсобки) - тоже не приемлю. 
Да и с голыми руками - выезжать на одной болтогогии - не все сумеют. Во всем нужно искать золотую середину. И предлагать клиентам именно то что им нужно. Только так будете востребованы.

----------


## Пчелочка

> Во всем нужно искать золотую середину. И предлагать клиентам именно то что им нужно. Только так будете востребованы.


И это правильно)))))  Пожелания клиента, а наше добросовестное,интересное, веселое, необычное( а для этого надо подумать, придумать , сочинить, удивить) воплощение . Вот тогда мы  нужны всем.)

----------


## Матильда 1967

АППсолютно согласна с предыдущим оратором :Russian:  :Russian:  :Russian: мы все такие разные и все такие классные!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :New Russian:  :Pilot:  :Jaison 1:

----------


## selly

> А я пока костюмы ношу, правда переодеваюсь сама, а то у нас гостей переодевают все, кому не лень, и это уже порядком стало надоедать.



а я чвою маму переодеваю. она как начнет всякое расссказывать, гости плачут от смех=а. у нее такое чувство юмора, что я отдыхаю

----------


## selly

а ЕЩЕ, часто звонят и спрашивают, какие у меня есть костюмы, шоу... у нас какая-то моджа на это пошла. у меня много костюмов, чтоб не приедалось. но все, конечно ,в один день не использую. просто сами люди так любят переодевалки, их тогда не узнать, так смешить начинают, так веселиться.

----------


## shoymama

А у нас не спрашивают. Или просят не приносить, если есть. Может, у меня на лбу что-то такое написано? Гы...

----------


## Anelka

> Уж сколько говорено-переговорено про костюмы и конферанс,про памперсы и туалетную бумагу,про все-все.....Ну нравятся одной компании переодевалки,другой-болтология,третьей-напиться,четвертой-бог её знает что...На то мы все есть,такие разные и классные
> У меня знакомые искали ведущую(я отдыхала,попросила быть просто гостьей в кои-то веки)обзвонили многих.Я им посоветовала одну девушку,живет у нас в областном центре,здесь на форуме очень авторитетный человек,мне она нравится...Так она сказала,что переодевалок мало,в основном элементы костюмов,они просили "перчинки" небольшой(мужику 30 лет был юбилей)ответ-это не мое,я таким не занимаюсь.Конечно,сейчас скажете-хотели перчинки-и вела бы сама ЭТО, костюмы бы свои принесла(уж какие есть) тогда осталось протостовать,поиграть,конкурсы немного попроводить...и как в сказке Пушкина"Как поп работника нанимал"-грядки выкопаешь,дрова наколешь,двор подметешь,дрова сложишь ...и спи отдыхай.А ночью ещё кучу дел сделаешь,зачем тебе спать,ты днем выспался..
> ВЕЗДЕ НУЖНА ЗОЛОТАЯ СЕРЕДИНА.Всего понемногу.Конечно не претендую ни на что,моё личное мнение.(Можете меня застрелить)


Я полностью согласна с вашим мнением! :Yes4:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

У нас город не большой и программы у ведущих, как блезницы -братья: цыгане, восток, боги.... Наверное люди наши уже наелись преродевалок, поэтому на встрече, когда разговор заходит о костюмах с облегчениев выдыхают, что будут только лёгкие атрибуты.(особенно летом)

----------


## ruslava

У меня вот какая мысль: сейчас такое засилье ведущих, что просто караул. Принести с собой кучу барахла и обрядить гостей - много ума не нада. Будущее за тамадами, которые сами работают в образах. Напр. как Порубовы. Я просто была в восторге, посмотрев их видео - Бендер, Сердючка, Донна Роза... Согласитесь, что таких ведущих нужно еще поискать. Это "штучный товар". Это артисты!!! За этим будущее праздничной индустрии.

----------


## Анна Рябова

Да,я почитала ваши сообщения и противоречивое чувство внутри  засело!!! Но мне кажется,  если в копилке ведущей есть костюмы,то это не не значит что она не достаточно опытная,раз устраивает эйфорию в зале не только одним микрофоном ...Можно и с помощью микрофона,это конечно решать вам. А я завтра пойду на почту получать аэрокостюм повара,и очень рада этому! В общем багаж пополнился))). Переодеваний  у меня  мало,но вот реквизита много.И конечно очень важно,если есть костюмы,то только дорогие,красивые. Всем удачи!!!

----------


## Ясмин

Спорить-то не о чем. Мы не только сами разные, мы еще и на разную публику работаем. У каждого из нас есть свой круг клиентов. И вот лично я (вдогонку к посту Ильича о фотографиях с эмоциями и с костюмами) скорее отреагирую на фото с эмоциями, нежели с костюмами. И среди моих клиентов (особенно киевских) большинство категорически против костюмирования. Остальным все равно. А поскольку я сама не люблю костюмы, то мы находим друг друга. Есть у меня сейчас парочка бандан пиратских на воровство невесты и 2 накидки и шапочки (аисты на гадание первенца). Хотя вот в последнее время стала вести свадьбы-двухдневки, где ряженые - традиция. Так вот, глядя на тряпье, которое приносят друзья молодоженов, хочется сделать-таки костюмы, чтобы все выглядело эстетично. Если в этом сезоне будут двухдневки, придется побороть собственную лень и наступить на горло своей нелюбви.

----------


## Славина

> Хотя вот в последнее время стала вести свадьбы-двухдневки, где ряженые - традиция. Так вот, глядя на тряпье, которое приносят друзья молодоженов, хочется сделать-таки костюмы, чтобы все выглядело эстетично


У меня такая же ситуация, глядя на измятые тряпки, в которые наряжают людей во второй день, я решила сварганить что-нибудь поприличнее и на одной свадьбе здорово прокатило, все гости заходили и скорее фотографироваться с ряжеными молодоженами, которые всех гостей встречали.
А потом была ещё одна двухдневная свадьба, там мне сказали, что костюмы у них будут на второй день, хотя я предлагала свои и что вы думаете там были за костюмы, три пакета, набитых мятыми тряпками.

А в субботу провела свадьбу вообще без единого даже атрибута, хотя с собою было всё и сказка с элементами костюмов и костюмированная кража.

Молодёжь так зажигала и без всего этого.

----------


## rozetka

Дорогие товарищи!Есть ли на сайте кто-нибудь из Саратова? У меня свадьба 6 августа,хочется очень квалифицированных ведущих,подскажите ,пожалуйста. Буду очень благодарна!!!!

----------


## Ясмин

*rozetka*, найдите В Контакте Екатерину Щичко. Она из Саратова.

----------


## ruslava

Вчера вот, например, была двухдневная свадьба. Я везла с собой целую сумяку этих, блин, костюмов!!! Сегодня все стираю, сушу, рассчесываю....... так надоело. Но на Украине второй день с одним трепанием языком - лучше вообще не брать. Там ведущую приглашают только для того, чтоб не обряжаться в мятое тряпье, а одеть что-нить поприличнее. 
Коллеги с Украины, давайте создадим темку - где обсудим какие костюмы можно предлагать на второй день свадьбы.
У меня в арсенале - классика - ряженые жених и невеста, доктор, ГАИшник, цыгане. Как варианты: восточные девушки с поясами из монеток, вчера сделала Пугачеву (потому что хотела как-то доказать людям, которые меня видели 10 раз, что развиваюсь... :Ok: ) - всем оч. понравилось  :Ok: , делала еще Панка с голой попкой и в панковском парике, пока один темпераментный гость не порвал эту самую попку....... новую покупать уже не стала - как бы "переросла" этот уровень. Конечно, хит у меня - Банщики, которые "парят" родителей и гостей на второй день. Это супер! 
Все эти костюмы мне изрядно надоели - мне хочется чего-то новенького. Давайте создадим темку и обсудим что у кого есть. Может по-вашему мнению старье мне покажется мега-супер оригинальным. Поддержите.

----------


## Ясмин

*ruslava*, Руся, я бы еще хотела обсудить не сколько костюмы, сколько, как сделать номера костюмированные интересными, сюжетными, а не просто балаганом. Например, в прошлом году я на одной свадьбе экспромтом устроила состязание между ряжеными женихом и невестой и настоящими. Получился игровой блочок. :) Так же хочется что-то сделать с цыганами, чтобы они не просто обирали гостей и плясали.

----------


## Рида

> Конечно, хит у меня - Банщики, которые "парят" родителей и гостей на второй день. Это супер!


А поподробнее про банщиков можно?очень интересно, что за персонажи и как происходит действо- музыка, слова?Если это не коммерческая тайна :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> у меня - Банщики, которые "парят" родителей и гостей на второй день


У меня тоже банщик с веником, правда с простым, которым метут:))) новым конечно, ради прикола, массажист со скалкой, знаете есть такая массажная с зубчиками, медсестра с огромным шприцем, из которого впрыскивается "лечебная микстура" по желанию, большой градусник у них огромного размера бейджики с прикольными именами, всё это платные услуги, которые оказываются гостям при входе, потом ряженые молодожены и костюм цыганки тоже есть.
У нас ряженые молодожены занимают места молодых, а потом различными заданиями их выкупаем, затем шуточный первый танец для них под Сердючку или что-нибудь весёленькое, а можно и под эротическую музыку, пусть снимут с себя эротически всю эту одежду, а дальше их отправляем в "свадебное путешествие" под марш славянки. Это то, что я делаю с ряжеными молодоженами, чтобы народ долго в костюмах не томить. Медсестра при входе осматривает, лечит, потом чуть позже, когда перекусили и поправили здоровье у меня с ней идет игра "диагноз" их полно на форуме было. Ну, а цыгане у меня отправляются на базар, там они трясут людей :))) потом покупают для родителей вещи, приходят и мы наряжаем их, дальше сегодня в "доске" описывала, что я с ними делаю, с родителями. А ещё цыгане могут погадать на свадьбе, тоже были различные варианты карт в разделе "Документы" с предсказаниями. Затем танцуют цыганочку и завлекают народ на танцы. Вот так это происходит у меня.

----------


## shoymama

> найдите В Контакте Екатерину Щичко. Она из Саратова.


или в Одноклассниках. Катя - хорошая опытная ведущая.

----------


## Славина

> Давайте создадим темку и обсудим что у кого есть


*Руслана*, а можно в Манечкиной теме "Свадебные традиции в ногу со временем" это же тоже в некотором роде традиции второго дня. А там и все девчонки подключаться, многим будет интересно, да и вместе может больше идей родиться.

Предлагаю встретиться здесь:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EC%E5%ED%E5%EC

----------


## skomorox

> . Давайте создадим темку и обсудим что у кого есть.


Руся, ты же знаешь, что инициатива наказуема. :Grin:  Сама предложила, - сама и создай. :Yes4:  :Yes4:  Какие проблемы? Пусть будет такая отдельная тема, рядом с этой.

----------


## пчёлка

> От души понравилась мне фраза!
> Сто баллов!:biggrin:


спасибо, что нас поддерживают мужчины.

----------


## Надежда83

2 ватмана, 2 маркера, 50 шаров, ножницы, листы А4, 2 ленты атласные, каждая по 10 метров. Всё!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

В моём скромном багаже есть несколько кортоных листов А4 формата и пару разных цветов маркера.
И првожу игру "портрет жаниха и потртет невесты" - лист с маркером на одну сторону сидящих гостей, и лист с маркером на другую, гостям предлагаю рисовать только по одной черточке и передавать другому.
Всё на "скорость", хотя смысл не кто быстрей, а что за портреты в итоге получились. Не поверите, очень забавно, молодожены эти портреты хранят потом в рамочках! :Grin:

----------


## Матильда 1967

> И првожу игру "портрет жаниха и потртет невесты" - лист с маркером на одну сторону сидящих гостей, и лист с маркером на другую, гостям предлагаю рисовать только по одной черточке и передавать другому.


У меня подобное на юбилеях мужчин.Синим маркероми красным.Красным-портрет сегодня,синим-завтрашний день...

----------


## tataluna

Как ни ругают костюмированные конкурсы, а они  у нас всегда идут на ура! 
Костюмами я называю отдельные элементы паричек, рожки, галстук, шляпка.
Любая свадебная сказка станет ярче, если у персонажей есть элементы костюмов ИМХО
 Поэтому пока от сумарей с реквизитом отказываться не собираюсь.
У меня есть 2 большие шляпы красная и золотая(для живых кнопок) так на каждой свадьбе находится гость, который просит поносить шляпу, пока идёт свадьба.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2733926m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Кусик

добрый вечер всем всем всем.прочитала все сообщения , действительно, сколько ведущих- столько мнений.Я  - очень люблю костюмы, но беру только те, которые оговаривали с клиентами,пару в запасе, ведь бывает клиент говорит: костюмы не нужны, переодеваться никто не будет а не тут то было- подавай костюмы( вот и пригодятся!!!!)беру с собой : шляпы, парики, шарики,манишки, косыночки, молоточки, ножницы, иголку с нитками( на  крайней свадьбе- подшивали полностью весь подол платья, невеста отказывалась выходить танцевать первый танец) и конечно же таблетки.Сделала вывод для себя- что-то маловато беру .....

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> добрый вечер всем всем всем.прочитала все сообщения , действительно, сколько ведущих- столько мнений.Я  - очень люблю костюмы, но беру только те, которые оговаривали с клиентами,пару в запасе, ведь бывает клиент говорит: костюмы не нужны, переодеваться никто не будет а не тут то было- подавай костюмы( вот и пригодятся!!!!)беру с собой : шляпы, парики, шарики,манишки, косыночки, молоточки, ножницы, иголку с нитками( на  крайней свадьбе- подшивали полностью весь подол платья, невеста отказывалась выходить танцевать первый танец) и конечно же таблетки.Сделала вывод для себя- что-то маловато беру .....


Сколько не бери - всё равно "маловато будет".

----------


## Фиеста...

> *ruslava*, Руся, я бы еще хотела обсудить не сколько костюмы, сколько, как сделать номера костюмированные интересными, сюжетными, а не просто балаганом. Например, в прошлом году я на одной свадьбе экспромтом устроила состязание между ряжеными женихом и невестой и настоящими. Получился игровой блочок. :) Так же хочется что-то сделать с цыганами, чтобы они не просто обирали гостей и плясали.


Не претендую на особую оригинальность, но на юбилее 30-летнего мужчины делала так. Пригласила его и близких родственников и друзей приехать за час до начала юбилея. Предупердила накануне. Юбиляр приезжает, а зал ресторана перетянут цепями (из ШДМ) и замки весят. Я в рус-нар. костюме встречаю. Говорю:"В сказке нужно сначала чего-нибудь добыть прежде чем что-то получить". Короче собирали ключи по городу. И вместе с каждым ключом я вручала юбиляру царские атрибуты: корону, скипетр, державу. В итоге он у нас облачился в царские одежды и предстал таким перед гостями к началу юбилея. Замки открыли. Было очень эффектно. Все участвующие в этом действии сказали, что это было бесподобно. Хотя в течение вечера была ещё тьма изюминок. Но эмоциональный толчок вначале всех удержал в ресторане с 5 вечера до 5 утра. А основным желанием заказчика было: чтобы гости не разбежались до 9 вечера. Театрлизацию считаю здесь оправданной.

----------


## lilsing

И я немогупоехать работать не набрав с собой чего-нибудь про запас: костюмчики, ленты(для конкурсов), куча шариков, ножницы, маркеры, скотч, яркая помада, нитки с иголками, булавки, клей,лак для ногтей (спасать колготки гостей), если у какой-то из свадеб остались от призов какие-нибудь безделушки их тоже тягаю, а вдруг не хватит :Blink: ...голову главное не забыть - вот это главное! :Yes4:

----------


## Запятая

А у меня вот такой чемодан, я ношу его и на детские и на взрослые праздники. Содержимое- игровой парашют, ШДМ, просто шарики мыльные пузыри, ленты, перчатка-сказка - пальчиковый театр, веревочка, дудочка, яркие платки, шкатулка с фантами, ножницы, нитки, скотч, листы А4, яркие платки, палочка с лентами, палка. Прочий реквизит уже добавляю под конкретное мероприятие.

----------


## enje30

здравствуйте!Я человек начинающий во всем этом приятном и веселом..Но,всегда беру с собой шарики воздушные.Под  тарелочку каждого гостя умещаются они.Надувают сами гости в самом начале торжества....И прокалывают,когда дан знак для этого..."Поскольку сегодня такое грандиозное торжество,попробуем все вместе сделать импровизацию орудийных залпов!В правую руку-берем надутый шар,в левую-вилочку,и......!!!Звук получается очень похожий на хлопки орудий:)Главное,всем проколоть шары одновременно...

----------


## Ведущий 36 rus

Так как сейчас большинство людей передвигаются на авто, то и я от них не отстаю поэтому всегда беру по максимому, НО чаще исходя от конкретного заказа, а что косается костюмов во многом согласен с вышеперичисленным заказчику всегда объясняю, что это будет зависить только от гостей я ни кого никогда не заставляю участвовать насильно и ставить людей в неловкие ситуации ..... прежде чем взять какойто конкурс или материал для конкурса представлю себя на месте гостя, а затем уже беру себе в копилочку.

----------


## Anelka

> Так как сейчас большинство людей передвигаются на авто, то и я от них не отстаю поэтому всегда беру по максимому, НО чаще исходя от конкретного заказа, а что косается костюмов во многом согласен с вышеперичисленным заказчику всегда объясняю, что это будет зависить только от гостей я ни кого никогда не заставляю участвовать насильно и ставить людей в неловкие ситуации ..... прежде чем взять какойто конкурс или материал для конкурса представлю себя на месте гостя, а затем уже беру себе в копилочку.


Я полностью согласна.

----------


## Anelka

> А у меня вот такой чемодан


Классненький чемоданчик.Сама делала?
А у меня обычные Челночные сумки большущих размеров.

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

У меня за время моей работы реквизита накопилось много. Поскольку я работаю в провинции, а нас народу очень нравятся переодевалки. Сама сейчас стала уходить от них. Уж больно хлопотно, да и не дешево. А в наличии имеется:
- 4 женских цыганских костюма и 1 мужской
- 4 костюма на танец Кан-кан (причем костюмы солидные, юбки, лифы, панталоны, чепчики)
- Три комплекта восточных костюмов
- Естественно костюмы на Лебединое озеро (Правда уже давно давно лежат без дела)
-Костюмы для звезд эстрады (ну очень много, причем все пошиты основательно, париков шт. 20 ) Тоже уже перестала использовать
- Зайчики, аисты по 2 шт. - это за девочку-мальчика собирать.
Много головных уборов для украинца, горца, султана  и т. д.
- есть костюмы или шапочки животных, использую в сказках.
-Много различных смешных очков, ленточки, корзина украшенная розами (для призов), горн, барабан, галстуки и костюмы пионеров 6 шт. три для девочек и три  для мальчиков.
Ну во общем реквизита за годы работы набралось на целую комнату. Когда еду на мероприятие, то загружаю полмашины. А сейчас еще добавились надувные костюмы их у меня уже 6 шт. 
Но сейчас постепенно стараюсь избавляться от костюмов и громоздкого реквизита. Оставляю только детали и с радостью вижу, что и это тоже здорово работает. И еще я согласна с тем, что мы формируем вкусы наших клиентов. Вот, и я побывав на Фестивале Мастеров Праздника и став участников форума стала расти и развиваться, а соответственно мой клиент будет развиваться со мной. Но когда использовала костюмы, то старалась чтобы они были красивыми, оригинальными и главное чистыми. Заказывала их у профессиональных швей (сама не умею) Соответственно выходило не дешево. Отрабатывать их приходилось долго.

----------


## Фиеста...

Ребята, а где вы размещаете всё на месте? У нас ни в одном ресторане нет реквизиторской. До чего же неудобно. Чувствую себя переезжей свахой. Выглядит не очень эстетично. :Smile3:

----------


## Запятая

> Классненький чемоданчик.Сама делала?
> А у меня обычные Челночные сумки большущих размеров.


Чемодан самый обычный, советский, а расписала мне его девочка знакомая.

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

> Ребята, а где вы размещаете всё на месте? У нас ни в одном ресторане нет реквизиторской. До чего же неудобно. Чувствую себя переезжей свахой. Выглядит не очень эстетично.


Я думаю, что эта проблема для многих ведущих в разных городах нашей страны. Действительно, очень редко предоставляют хоть немного приличную комнату для реквизита, костюмов и переодеваний. Хороший вариант, когда ресторан и гостиница в комплексе, тогда некоторые клиенты снимают недорогой номер и тогда проблем нет. Я считаю, что это уважение не только к ведущей, но и к свои гостям, в первую очередь. А бывает, что даже закуточка нет, в таких случаях брала с собой ткань и делала ширму.

----------


## Фиеста...

> брала с собой ткань и делала ширму.


Идея! Спасибо.

----------


## selly

> Как ни ругают костюмированные конкурсы, а они у нас всегда идут на ура!


у нас тоже костюмы... немало костюмов. это очень красиво, интересно. молодые радуются, когда они есть

----------


## на-тал-ка

Девченки, привет!!! Принимайте новичков.... Разговоры о реквизите бесконечны, но никто не будет спорить, что хороший, яркий костюм или его элемент всегда делает праздник ярче. Я тоже потихоньку начинаю сокращать костюмирование, но не убираю все, а оставляю наиболее выигрышные детали костюмов.У меня много традиционного, как у многих: Цыганские, Печкин, Итальянские, Мальчики-зайчики (использую все реже, хотя всегда проходят "На ура"), Туника для богини Любви, шапочки для танцев народов мира. Для игр всегда естьв запасе шарики, резинки, ленточки, комплект для одевания младенцев, пресловутые ползунки. Всегда про запас красная лента (если забудут для коровая), свечи высокие, низкие, и все для оказания разного рода помощи: булавки, нитки, клй, ножницы, лекарства ПМП. 
   Костюмы беру только в соответствии со сценарным планом, но всегда получается 2 чемодана.
    Плюс аппаратура своя. Короче, воз и маленькая тележка. Муж сделал специальный шкаф для муз. аппаратуры, и отдельно для реквизита. А что поделаешь, работа такая.....

----------


## на-тал-ка

А с ширмой идея классная, только габаритная это штука!!!!

----------


## swetik72

Добрый вечер! Я думаю, от костюмов отказываться нельзя, зритель любит зрелищность, я использую элементы костюма...сейчас на ура идут маски...дешевле и практичнее

----------


## vika_zar

*swetik72*, напишите пожалуйста подробнее какие именно маски вы имеете ввиду.

----------


## Виктория Очень Добрая

> Добрый вечер! Я думаю, от костюмов отказываться нельзя, зритель любит зрелищность, я использую элементы костюма...сейчас на ура идут маски...дешевле и практичнее


Всем добрый вечер! А я в последнее время стала использовать маски, сделанные в фотошопе. Например, если это поздравление от звезды эстрады, то можно в интернете найти весёлый шарж этой самой звезды, распечатать на фотобумаге, прикрепить резиночку, вырезать отверстия для глаз, и вперёд!!!

----------


## swetik72

> напишите пожалуйста подробнее какие именно маски вы имеете ввиду.


Добрый вечер, да разные...и  зверушек, и разбойников, и артистов...делаю из подручного материала,а некоторые готовые продают

----------


## Radushka

> Всем добрый вечер! А я в последнее время стала использовать маски, сделанные в фотошопе. Например, если это поздравление от звезды эстрады, то можно в интернете найти весёлый шарж этой самой звезды, распечатать на фотобумаге, прикрепить резиночку, вырезать отверстия для глаз, и вперёд!!!


Резиночка с бумагой упрощает всё  - затраты, время, объём! Но я считаю никакой рисованный или картонный элемент не заменит костюма, парика ит.д. В этом яркость мероприятия! например у нас в городе наоборот все реагируют на костюмы!)))

----------


## Radushka

Добрвй вечер!))) Что касается размещения реквизита на рабочем месте - это действительно проблема. Я купила несколько туб (детские большие корзины, они складываются поэтому занимают немного месста). в 6 штук в расправленном виде вмещается практически весь реквизит, плюс эти тубы используются и в конкурсах. Т.О. хоть как то удаётся придать реквизиту прибранный вид.))

----------


## Radushka

Если подскажите как фото выложить, покажу как выглядят эти тубы!)

----------


## орбит

вот ссылочка,http://*********net/index.php
 туда загружаешь и копируешь вторую или третью ссылку (2-я мельче, а 3-я крупное фото)

----------


## Radushka

Сообщение от Анатольевна 
У меня вот только по этому поводу возник вопрос: выполняя какие - то действия в костюмах люди, особенно мужчины, особенно летом, сильно потеют

В аптеках есть такое средство фармидрон, перед началом выступления нужно смазать тело и костюм в области подмышек. И запаха нет и жёлтые пятна не оставляет!)




> вот ссылочка,http://*********net/index.php
>  туда загружаешь и копируешь вторую или третью ссылку (2-я мельче, а 3-я крупное фото)


Спасибо большое!))))[IMG]http://[IMG]http://*********net/1946410.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Пока нашла фотографию, как во время игры используется туба.)

[IMG]http://[IMG]http://*********net/1920810m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Вот ещё раз фото, а то в первый раз не получилось!

[IMG]http://*********net/1920810m.htm[/IMG]

http://*********net/1920810.htm

Придётся ссылкой выкладвать, т.к. по другому не получается!

----------


## Ингуша

Спасибо,очень интересно!Только вот не пойму,они при перевозке уже с реквизитом внутри?

----------


## Radushka

Нет, при перевозки они складываются, и выглядят как небольшой обруч - кольцо))

----------


## Татка Натка

Уф, всего два дня и тема прочитана! исписала кучу листочков - напоминашек и выяснила одно - я еще не полный лох... Когда году этак в 2000 на первой свадьбе  была с "тревожным чемоданом" с пластырем, таблетками и нитками, гости были в шоке, этого почти не делали еще... Теперь мы все научены горьким опытом и фраза Ильича (ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ!!!) о сплаве по горной речке  должна быть у каждого в сердце!  По теме - Вожу с собой вешалку из Икеи, которая из колечек. даже если нет гримерки, всегда можно найти один гвоздь, и на эту фиговинку куча разностей помещается: платочки, ленточки, плечики с костюмами и прочая и прочая. Но лейтмотив темки усвоила - стремимся к работе с одним микрофоном и не забываем об атрибутах!

----------


## клеопатра-29

ДЕВОЧКИ !!!!!У МЕНЯ РАДОСТЬ ПРИШОЛ КОСТЮМЧИК БАЛЕРУНА(НАДУВНОЙ) МЕСТА ЗАНИМАЕТ НЕ МНОГО ,А ЭФФЕКТ ПОТРЯСАЮЩИЙ.

----------


## Александрия

> ДЕВОЧКИ !!!!!У МЕНЯ РАДОСТЬ ПРИШОЛ КОСТЮМЧИК БАЛЕРУНА(НАДУВНОЙ) МЕСТА ЗАНИМАЕТ НЕ МНОГО ,А ЭФФЕКТ ПОТРЯСАЮЩИЙ


Именно балеруна???Или балерины???Просто у меня уже второй год три костюма балерин есть надувных, а вот на балеруна очень хотелось бы посмотреть)))Просим фото в студию!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Просто у меня уже второй год три костюма балерин есть надувных, а вот на балеруна очень хотелось бы посмотреть)))Просим фото в студию!!!


тоже очень бы хотелось взглянуть)))

----------


## Светлана74

А у меня тоже есть костюм российского производителя "Балерун Илюша", но сшит как балерина - грудь. купальниу. юбочка.

----------


## Светлана74

Совсем недавно в Нижнем Новгороде заказала шапочки цветов (10 разных) - качество и эффект потрясающие. я теперь и живой букет и "Садовницу" более красочно провожу, а раньше приходилось из фотобумаги делать.
Еще в моем багаже есть волшебная коробочка, в которой находятся элементы костюмов в 2 вариантах - женский и мужской (восточные, цыганские, грузинские, украинские, русские, матросские... ) каждая пара костюмов находится в мешочке. Коробочку эту достаю после любого медленного танца, когда сформированы пары. Говорю о том. что многие пары так романтично и волшебно танцевали, что награждаются призами из моей волшебной коробочки - далее каждая пара выбирает себе мешочек, открывает его примеряет костюмы. Ну затем уже звучат нарезки и участники танцевального конкурса поочередно. каждый под свою композицию исполняют танец. Самая последняя нарезка звучит для папуасского танца, который собирает всех участников в ручеек и дальше,-ламбада... Эту коробочку беру всегда.
Еще в моей копилочке есть костюмы звезд эстрады, беру их с собой на выбор: Сергей Зверев, Жанна Агузарова, Чай вдвоем, Николай Басков, Мансерат Кабалье. Жанна Фриске. Мадонна, Аллегрова. Сердючка, Леонтьев. Сабрина, Шура, Пугачева, Волочкова. 
Совсем недавно увидела на форуме музыкальные инструменты из поролона, сшила себе балалайку, 2 гитары, скрипку. Тоже сейчас возим с собой - народ такого виртуоза балалаечника выдает, да и ансамбль Орущие гитары на бис неоднократно вызывали.

----------


## Елена Хохлова

А я всегда беру с собой резиночки... Когда пары стрептиз танцуют, а когда   команды на скорось  пролазеют через неё... Проходит на ура! И место не много занимают, ещё у меня есть свадебный торт- сюрприз, правда много места занимает!

----------


## вера денисенко

> беру с собой резиночки..


девочки, не подскажите как сшить разные резиночки?

----------


## Фунтик

Я с собой беру целую сумку всякого реквизита:
маски бармалея, бабы-яги и т.д., разноцветные шарфы, вантус с прикрепленным к нему клаксоном (мысли читать) головные уборы всякие, пару огромных трусов, фартуки, 2 ведра пластмассовых, ватманы, маркеры, ползунки, чайники, соски, чепчики, самодельные памперсы.
Не факт что все это пригодится, но как говориться все свое ношу ссобой)))

----------


## Славина

> девочки, не подскажите как сшить разные резиночки?


*Вера*, я беру кружево, сантиметров 5-6 шириной, бельевую резинку и пристрачиваю резинку к кружеву по центру в длину, при этом её (резинку) растягиваю, так и получается у меня присобранная кружевная резинка, а какого диаметра решать тебе, учитывай при этом самую крупную комплекцию человека, чтобы он мог без труда через неё пролезть, а то у меня был случай, не вписался один человек и порвал её, а если командный конкурс на скорость, так там вообще рвут, аж бегом.

----------


## Наташкин

> Я с собой беру целую сумку всякого реквизита:
> маски бармалея, бабы-яги и т.д., разноцветные шарфы, вантус с прикрепленным к нему клаксоном (мысли читать) головные уборы всякие, пару огромных трусов, фартуки, 2 ведра пластмассовых, ватманы, маркеры, ползунки, чайники, соски, чепчики, самодельные памперсы.
> Не факт что все это пригодится, но как говориться все свое ношу ссобой)))


Тоже беру столько различных тряпок, юбок, бантиков, косынок и всегда шары им очень много применений

----------


## мотрий Инна

Добрый день всем. я беру
1. Костюмы цыганей(включая бижутерию, карты, мешочки для денег) включая свой.
2.реквизит на "2дядю ваню,  дядю пашу, тестя, свекра, или цветочницу"
3.Ленты для цветных танцев
4. Муз. инструменты для оркестра
5. Парики 3-4, к ним губы, юбки (полноценный костюм на двух мужчин получается)
6. костюм восточной танцовщицы для мужчины
7. воздушные шары
8. салфетки, трубочки, султанские шапочки, простые резинки, резинки для волос.
9. резинки для стриптиза.
10. есть еще  прикольный сосуд с жидкостью, который в руке сжимаешь, и жидкость поднимается  к верху и кипит))всегда на ура проходит
сценарий в голове, листочек со сценарным планом,  , тосты. хотя большинство уже наизусть знаю. флэшка, на ней музыка к конкурсам, на мысли. 
все))

----------


## zelenaya

В моей сумочке всегда запасные колготки, иголка с нитками, таблеточки разные (иногда спрашивают) и даже теперь, после одного случая, когда девушке НУ ООЧЕНЬ БЫЛО НУЖНО, средства, пардон, личной женской гигиены :Blush2: Ну вы меня поняли...

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

> В моей сумочке всегда запасные колготки,


О, да это важно!!! Особенно, если есть костюмы или реквизит с липучками    :Grin:  А еще ко мне часто обращаются , спрашивая : " А у вас есть лак?" Это на тот случай если запасных колготок нет

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> 10. есть еще  прикольный сосуд с жидкостью, который в руке сжимаешь, и жидкость поднимается  к верху и кипит))всегда на ура проходит


А что за сосуд, как можно его посмотреть, где и за сколько можно купить?

----------


## Наденька-Надюша

не слышала тоже о таком сосуде.у меня маленький сундучок,в котором и иголки,и нитки,кнопки,скотч,прищепки,таблетки-вобщем всего по чуть-чуть.завела его 2 года назад,а теперь думаю:как же я раньше без него обходилась?сумок много,тут еще от заведения зависит.есть такие,где хозяева не дают шаг влево впрао сделать.гостей нарядить негде.туда беру наряды,которые можно и при всех одеть.а еще у меня есть свадебные платья.4 штуки.их на вешалке вожу.парней наряжаю.сбежавшие невесты.возни с ними много,но стоит того

----------


## Наденька-Надюша

Вера.а резиночки цветные уже с рюшей готовые я покупаю в отделе фурнитуры для тканей.у меня их 4 цвета.

----------


## ПЛЮШКИНЪ

> В моей сумочке всегда запасные колготки,
> 
>  О, да это важно!!! Особенно, если есть костюмы или реквизит с липучками    А еще ко мне часто обращаются , спрашивая : " А у вас есть лак?" Это на тот случай если запасных колготок нет



На второй свадьбе (было всего 2) подошла девушка в слезах  и с разорванными колготами. Удалось помочь горю. В наличии оказалось аж 4 штуки на выбор. Откуда  набор просто не помню.Всё что необходимо беру в коробку из под бананов, кажется очень практичным.  В корбке не мнётся,укладывать удобно и когда коробку откроешь  - получается 2 коробки(середины заклеены картоном), удобно носить есть прорези для рук.

----------


## Ингуша

> А что за сосуд, как можно его посмотреть, где и за сколько можно купить?


Вот он ,индикатор сердце http://www.prokaznik.com/subrubr466.php

----------


## звезда(штрудель)

Ношу с собой всё!А буду использовать этот реквизит или нет,я не знаю, т. к. всё зависит от компании.Где-то много переодевалок делаю, где-то 2-3.И для конкурсов таскаю много реквизита.Придерживаюсь такого принципа:пусть будет всё под рукой,есть из чего  выбрать,нежели пожалеть о том,что что-то не взяла,а очень надо . Как -  то  спокойнее себя чувствую.На любом торжестве популярностью пользуются булавки и лак,поэтому они всегда при мне в больщом количестве.

----------


## КрасаТа

Стараюсь брать по минимуму, но в итоге оказываюсь всегда с баулами, подводит одна фраза - "на всякий случай". Если б не она, было б мне счастье!

----------


## КрасаТа

> Да,я почитала ваши сообщения и противоречивое чувство внутри  засело!!! Но мне кажется,  если в копилке ведущей есть костюмы,то это не не значит что она не достаточно опытная,раз устраивает эйфорию в зале не только одним микрофоном ...Можно и с помощью микрофона,это конечно решать вам. А я завтра пойду на почту получать аэрокостюм повара,и очень рада этому! В общем багаж пополнился))). Переодеваний  у меня  мало,но вот реквизита много.И конечно очень важно,если есть костюмы,то только дорогие,красивые. Всем удачи!!!


Я так хочу аэрокостюм купить! и найти не могу не очень дорогие... подскажите, где они от меня все попрятались?

----------


## Наденька-Надюша

Анна,а можно попросить адрес,где вы заказывали аэрокостюм.и какие ваши отзывы? а я стала замечать,чем дольше работаю ведущей,тем с каждым годом реквизита все меньше.НО  дороже!!!!!!

----------


## Совмари

Наденька, на форуме где-то есть целая тема про костюмы. при вашем активном бытие на форуме она непременно откроется,а костюмы заказать можно тут http://www.aerokostum.ru/

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

Добрый вечер всем! Я новичк Мы как хозяйственные сумки. Все пригодиться.  И колготки и иглки .ножницы.нитки У меня бывает и такое когда активные мужчины рвут брюки по шву. :Nono:  Приходилось самой зашивать. Вот была благодарность назвали самой настоящей женщиной и профи. А уж про богаж и говорить не приходиться. Все с собой.

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

Согласитесь, чем больше времени занимаешься организацией и проведением праздников, тем меньше становится реквизита.Помнится мне на 1е заказы я целую машину всякой всячины звгружала, а сейчас я мужу говорю.Что-тоя наглеть стала, иду работать только с микрофонами и с одним пакетиком. Что интересно, что уровень-то не падает :Yes4:

----------


## Anelka

У нас в городе народ до сих пор любит много костюмов на празднике.
Поэтому загружаю полный багажник всякого добра и вперёд радовать народ!!!
Если клиент не оговаривает, что надо на празднике,  работаю на своё усмотрение.
Вот тут - то я стараюсь без костюмов обойтись. А нитки,иголки,шарики,колготки и т.д. Это всегда при себе.

----------


## леди диана

всем привет,а у меня две красивые  сумки,в которых много чего.И костюмы(лебединые пачки с ободками,костюм цыган,индийское сари и тюрбан,восточные платки) для танцевального конкурса,сценарий,небольшой поднос(с него удобно вручать призы и подарки гостям,раздавать свечи,чтоб не из пакета),яблоко для сценки(иногда бывает на столах все подъедают к моменту проведения сценки),крылья ангела и подсвечник для свечи,иголка,нитки,ножницы,ленты,косметичка.И,конечно же муж с аппаратурой и микрофоном,без него никак(он диджей).А самое главное,заряд хорошего настроения и побольше энергии!

----------


## леди диана

> Я так хочу аэрокостюм купить! и найти не могу не очень дорогие... подскажите, где они от меня все попрятались?


А у меня костюм невесты надувной,когда невесту настоящую воруют,выходит это надувное чудо.Здорово!А заказывала костюм по интернету в Кемерово,2750 р обощелся.

----------


## Онга

> Что интересно, что уровень-то не падает


уровень, Ниночка, повышается. если по-неопытности мы старались забить свое рабочее время тряпками, то теперь, с опытом, все больше общением, уровнем и  ведением "глаза в глаза"

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> уровень, Ниночка, повышается. если по-неопытности мы старались забить свое рабочее время тряпками, то теперь, с опытом, все больше общением, уровнем и  ведением "глаза в глаза"


Спасибо, хорошо сказано!
Вот  что не забываю с собой взять, так это пару радио микрофонов(один для себя и никому, второй для гостей, если понадобится)! Самый главный рабочий инструмент!!! И свою рабрту я начала именно с него. У музыкантов клянчить как-то нет желания! Да и дышать в чужой микрофон как-то не хочется-вещица я считаю интимная!

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> А у меня костюм невесты надувной,когда невесту настоящую воруют,выходит это надувное чудо.Здорово!А заказывала костюм по интернету в Кемерово,2750 р обощелся.


А вы через интернет-магазин заказывали?Здесь? http://www.aerokostum.ru/ Расскажите принцип, отправляешь заказ, получаешь на почте. Оплачиваешь стоимость товара и + 10 %-почте, так и всё?
на этом сайте такая информация:Возможна почтовая доставка наложенным платежом (Оплата при получении на почте).
 Почтовые расходы - 10% от суммы заказа. Получается платишь за товар+ за пересылку и + оплачиваешь % почте? 
Вроде бы все просто....совсем запуталась! :No2:

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Да Нина все так и есть, получаешь посылку оплачиваешь товар + %

----------


## веселый праздник

мы возим почти полную легковую машину реквизита..  нужно может и не все но по ситуации некоторые вещи бывают случайно востребованы

----------


## веселый праздник

даже две машины.. вторая забита всем для оформления залов... (декорации,  железные стойки, гелий, шары и проче... прочее

----------


## леди диана

[quote="Нинка-зажигалка;4218894"]А вы через интернет-магазин заказывали?Здесь? http://www.aerokostum.ru/ 
Да,Нина,именно здесь.Просмотрела  все российские  интернет-магазины с аэрокостюмами,этот самый недорогой.Цена костюма 2500+пересылка 250+почтовый сбор 100.Получаешь и оплачиваешь на почте.

----------


## леди диана

Скажите,пожалуйста,а кто нибудь использует в работе дымовые машины,генераторы мыльных пузырей? Или это к диджеям вопрос?

----------


## Я_Аня

> Или это к диджеям вопрос?


Думаю, скорее к ним! Я как DJ, буду их приобретать, пока только прожектор звездного неба в наличии))))

----------


## Ясмин

> Скажите,пожалуйста,а кто нибудь использует в работе дымовые машины,генераторы мыльных пузырей? Или это к диджеям вопрос?


Мы используем. Сейчас еще и снеговую машину купили.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> кто нибудь использует в работе дымовые машины,генераторы мыльных пузырей?


и у нас они есть... только у дыммашины недели 2 назад термодатчик перегорел.. муж химичил и что-то там придумывал.. придумал - позавчера и вчера снова с дымом работали...

----------


## Люсьен2011

> дымовые машины,генераторы мыльных пузырей


в моей практике пока  ни того и другого нет. может подскажите чем лучше обзавестись? от мыльных пузырей говорят пол будет влажный. а снеговая машина это как? сколько это всё стоит?

----------


## Денис Блохнин

> в моей практике пока  ни того и другого нет. может подскажите чем лучше обзавестись? от мыльных пузырей говорят пол будет влажный. а снеговая машина это как? сколько это всё стоит?


Влажный пол от плохих жидкостей и дешевых машинок, которые плохо выдувают пузыри. На жидкости нельзя экономить. На машинке — можно :) Только подвесить ее на стойке, чтобы пузыри лучше разлетались и не успевали долететь до пола и образовать лужу.

Генератор снега, что понятно из названия, засыпает площадку искусственным снегом. Как это? Вот так: 




Цены на нормальные генераторы от $150 (и тот, и другой). На жидкости — от $30 за 5 л.

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> Влажный пол от плохих жидкостей и дешевых машинок, которые плохо выдувают пузыри.


Нескажите! У меня машина мыльных пузырей,заправляю жидкостью 1500 руб. 5 литров. Если в кафе кафель стараюсь пускать пузыри по-минимуму т.к. есть опасность, что клиент может подскользнуться и упасть.Особенно возле самой машины!!! Но если на полу паркет или ковровое покрытие пускать пузыри можно хоть весь вечер.А преимущество дорогой жидкости в том, что вообще не оставляет пятен не одежде!(даже на атласе-проверено на себе!) и абсолютно нестрашно если пузыри попадают на салатики, котлетки и т.д. И ещё, разговаривала с одними музыкантами, они увидя в действии мою машину, сделали вывод, что лучше б они не генератор снега взяли, а пузыри.Очень красиво идёт на первый танец молодых, а детские праздники.....ну тут и писать не стоит и так ясно какой у ребят восторг!

----------


## Денис Блохнин

> Нескажите! У меня машина мыльных пузырей,заправляю жидкостью 1500 руб. 5 литров. Если в кафе кафель стараюсь пускать пузыри по-минимуму т.к. есть опасность, что клиент может подскользнуться и упасть.Особенно возле самой машины!!! Но если на полу паркет или ковровое покрытие пускать пузыри можно хоть весь вечер.А преимущество дорогой жидкости в том, что вообще не оставляет пятен не одежде!(даже на атласе-проверено на себе!) и абсолютно нестрашно если пузыри попадают на салатики, котлетки и т.д. И ещё, разговаривала с одними музыкантами, они увидя в действии мою машину, сделали вывод, что лучше б они не генератор снега взяли, а пузыри.Очень красиво идёт на первый танец молодых, а детские праздники.....ну тут и писать не стоит и так ясно какой у ребят восторг!


Генератор генератору рознь и смотреть надо на конкретные модели и бренды. Если это недорогая модель с упрощенной конструкцией подачи жидкости без направляющего раструба, то пол будет залит все равно, особенно, если машина на полу.

НО, однажды у меня был случай, когда пришлось залить в простенькую машинку дешевую жидкость (400 руб.), потому что на доставку не было времени. Ни следов на плитке, ни где-то еще не было. Когда я решил затариться этой жидкостью, ее не оказалось. И больше не было после этого. Но это исключение из правил, скорее всего.

В любом случае надо брать проверенные бренды. Экономя, можно столкнуться с такими проблемами: жидкость заливает электродвигатель (его абсолютно не защищают), горит обмотка (перематывать ее можно, но, если это случается постоянно, то смысла нет), бывают случаи, когда на вентилятор не идет мощность, на которую он рассчитан, и крутится он медленнее.

Я постепенно отказываюсь от пузырей для закрытых площадок и стараюсь предлагать их для использования на улице, потому что берут их тогда мин. в паре, а это другие деньги.

Дети — это, вообще, отдельная тема. Не знаю, как вы, но я стараюсь или поставить машинку в недоступное для них место, или подвесить ее, иначе, они закрывают подачу пузырей руками, они налипают внутри машины, следовательно, оседают на проводах, вентиляторе и контактах. И ничего с ними поделать нельзя. Разрушительный восторг у них :)

Альтернативой, кстати, может служить машинка конфетти. Эффект бомбезный, конфетти сами по себе недорогие, только машинка тяжелая и стоит в районе $300+.

Что касается снега, то брать его надо осмысленно. Во-первых, бешеный расход жидкости (если машина берется для работы, а не для детской комнаты), а во-вторых специфический эффект, который на свадьбе не всегда уместен. Поэтому музыкантов, можно понять.

----------


## Денис Блохнин

> и у нас они есть... только у дыммашины недели 2 назад термодатчик перегорел.. муж химичил и что-то там придумывал.. придумал - позавчера и вчера снова с дымом работали...


Машину чистите регулярно?

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

Спасибо, Денис! Всё по полочкам! :Ok:  :Yes4:  Действительно снег как-то на свадьбе не в тему будет, ну если свадьба, конечно не новогодняя. А пузыри это всё-таки вещь! :Ok:  И при том, доп. плату можно брать!

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> Машину чистите регулярно?


Денис, а машину мыльных пузырей тоже чистить нужно...ну я внутри имею ввиду?

----------


## Денис Блохнин

> Денис, а машину мыльных пузырей тоже чистить нужно...ну я внутри имею ввиду?


Ну, если двигатель и провода защищены, то только ванночку и сами выдувалки можно протирать. Ванночку под горячей водой. Выдувалки можно салфетками, который в пластиковых банках продаются для компьютерной техники (именно для поверхностей, а не экранов). Проблема в том, что жидкость застывает и становится клейкой. Если в ней есть вода (а она есть скорее всего), то осев на металлических поверхностях, может привести к коррозии. У меня одна машинка начала ржаветь шустро. Но она дешевая. Ее особо не жалко, но сам факт.

Можно еще лопасти вентилятора протирать, чтобы жидкость по ним не протекла в подшипник.

И корпус изнутри заодно протереть. Тоже липкий становится.

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> Ну, если двигатель и провода защищены, то только ванночку и сами выдувалки можно протирать. Ванночку под горячей водой. Выдувалки можно салфетками, который в пластиковых банках продаются для компьютерной техники (именно для поверхностей, а не экранов). Проблема в том, что жидкость застывает и становится клейкой. Если в ней есть вода (а она есть скорее всего), то осев на металлических поверхностях, может привести к коррозии. У меня одна машинка начала ржаветь шустро. Но она дешевая. Ее особо не жалко, но сам факт.
> 
> Можно еще лопасти вентилятора протирать, чтобы жидкость по ним не протекла в подшипник.
> 
> И корпус изнутри заодно протереть. Тоже липкий становится.


Вот спасибо огроменное, а я корпус протру тряпочкой и успокоилась!!!! Оказывается, вон как! Товарищи, необходимо свои машины прочищать и промывать не толкь снаружи НО изнутри!!!! :Meeting:

----------


## Денис Блохнин

Что касается промывки машин для дыма и снега, то эта тема много раз поднималась в интернете, но скажу еще раз: если машина не планируется использоваться более 30 дней, то бак нужно залить дистиллировкой и полностью прогнать через машину. Но им все равно свойственно ломаться: высокие температуры разрушают то одну детальку, то пружинку, то еще какую-то фигнюшку.

----------


## Елизавета Авдеева

Доброе время суток, коллеги!  Вот и у меня сломалась дыммашина, починить не можем. Вообще все эти приборчики достаточно востребованы у нас, спецэффекты (так мы их называем),  в прайсе они у нас идут отдельной строкой. То есть у клиента есть возможность  заказать услуги ди-джея без спецэффектов или ди-джей+спецэффекты. Устанавливаем мы их на спец. стойку. Подвешиваем одну мыльную машину, одну снегомашину и два световых ровера. Вместе со снегом и мыльные пузыри подальше летят. Вот думаю какой генератор дыма стоит приобрести?

----------


## Я_Аня

Боже мой, сколько всего интересного! Спасибо за консультацию)))))))))

----------


## леди диана

> Устанавливаем мы их на спец. стойку.


а что за специальные стойки,их можно купить? И еще один вопрос,допустим на свадьбе,сколько раз за вечер вы включаете свои спецэффекты?

----------


## Денис Блохнин

> Вот думаю какой генератор дыма стоит приобрести?


Лиза, сначала напиши, из каких выбираешь или какие есть в наличии в том магазине, где планируешь брать.

Обычно это Antari и Chauvet. Модели уже в зависимости от бюджета.

p.s. Наташа Нечаева стоит за спиной и передает привет :)

----------


## Денис Блохнин

> а что за специальные стойки,их можно купить? И еще один вопрос,допустим на свадьбе,сколько раз за вечер вы включаете свои спецэффекты?


Подходят стойки под световые приборы по типу 



Можно использовать фермы, но они значительное дороже



Купить можно в любом магазине, который торгует светом и звуком. В интернете или в оффлане — как удобнее.

----------


## Елизавета Авдеева

Мыльные пузыри и снег включаем на первый танец, далее в течении вечера несколько раз, в основном на медленные композиции!

----------


## Долечка

Я начала работать в мае этого, 2011, года. имела минимум багажа, но уверенности было - воз и маленькая тележка! В августе нашла этот сайт, и теперь, читая (читаю,читаю, не знаю, когда дочитаю), чувствую себя неуютно: и того у меня нет, и другого; и это бы надо, и то... Да и по другим темам(тоже не всё прочитано) такая же ситуация.

----------


## Александрия

У меня вопрос, а где можно купить основу, чтобы банерную тантамареску зацепить и растянуть, чтоб можно было за неё заходить и фотографироваться????
*Денис Блохнин*, вы наверняка знаете где))))

----------


## Денис Блохнин

> У меня вопрос, а где можно купить основу, чтобы банерную тантамареску зацепить и растянуть, чтоб можно было за неё заходить и фотографироваться????
> *Денис Блохнин*, вы наверняка знаете где))))


Приятно читать подобное :)

Мы планируем сделать разборную стойку из металл. профилей, чтобы можно было ее вытягивать и по высоте и по ширине. Это в идеале.

А, вообще, этим занимаются производители стендов и торгового/выставочного оборудования. Поинтересуйтесь у них.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Мы планируем сделать разборную стойку из металл. профилей, чтобы можно было ее вытягивать и по высоте и по ширине. Это в идеале.


очень удобно,только подставку сделайте из 4 планок,на шарнирах чтобы собиралась...

----------


## Денис Блохнин

> очень удобно,только подставку сделайте из 4 планок,на шарнирах чтобы собиралась...


Я думаю делать на ограничителях высоты. А у вас не будет фото конструкции на шарнирах? Как фиксируются планки?

----------


## LIZAVETA

люди здравствуйте, вот это я попала!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! такой восторг, до сих пор не верю!!!!!!!!!!!! такое количество людей, и все в одном месте. Спасибо Алиночке! теперь бы разобраться как тут гулять и зернышки собирать да свои сажать помогите кому не лень, пожалуйста

----------


## KAlinchik

*LIZAVETA*, Молодец!
теперь ждем тебя в этой теме:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E0%F2%E0%EB%EE

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ ВАМ В НОВОМ ГОДУ,,, Подскажите пожалуйста, кто нибудь практикует ростовые куклы?   В чем вы иэх перевозите?  У меня чехлы, типа сумок, на молнии. Но не нравится. Если кукла объемная, при загрузке в авто можно сделать приличную вмятину. (Уже сделали ) А каробки-доп. место занимают... получается других вариантов нет что ли?

----------


## LIZAVETA

Здравствуйте  коллеги по цеху, рада вступить в ряды доблестный страж порядка праздника, надеюсь на вашу поддержку, понимание, жду предложений и готова поделиться всем что умею и знаю.

----------


## LIZAVETA

здравствуйте Алиса, мы сшили чехлы из плотной ткани на молнии в сумке не удобно. в этот новый год у нас был дождь куклы одевали на площади, если бы не чехлы костюмы испортились бы, без чехлов никак

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Спасибо за информацию Лизавета!

----------


## innulya-75

ДЕВОЧКИ И МАЛЬЧИКИ ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! КАК Я РАДА ЧТО НАШЛА ЭТОТ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ САЙТ! Я ТАМАЖУ УЖЕ 8 ЛЕТ И ПОМИМО АППАРАТУРЫ (2 КОЛОНКИ, МИКШЕР, УСИЛОК, 2 СТОЙКИ, МИКРОФОНЫ, БУК, 3 ЛАЗЕРА, ДЫМ И СВЕТ) Я ВОЖУ ОГРОМНУЮ СУМКУ РЕКВИЗИТА (ЧЕРКИЗОН НА ВЫЕЗДЕ). МНОГО КОСТЮМОВ КОТОРЫЕ ШЬЮ САМА, РОСТОВУЮ КУКЛУ СОБСТВЕННОГО ПРОИЗВОДСТВА И КОНЕЧНО ЖЕ СЕБЯ!

----------


## Люсьен2011

у меня половина из того что вы перечислили.оперяться только начинаю. но когда всё это выгружаю из машины,тащу в здание. всегда в этот момент на лице улыбка. такое ощущение-табор прибыл. удачи всем.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> у меня половина из того что вы перечислили.оперяться только начинаю.


Ничего наверстаете еще. все приходит с годами!

----------


## Курица

> Я ВОЖУ ОГРОМНУЮ СУМКУ РЕКВИЗИТА (ЧЕРКИЗОН НА ВЫЕЗДЕ). МНОГО КОСТЮМОВ КОТОРЫЕ ШЬЮ САМА, РОСТОВУЮ КУКЛУ СОБСТВЕННОГО ПРОИЗВОДСТВА И КОНЕЧНО ЖЕ СЕБЯ!





> у меня половина из того что вы перечислили.оперяться только начинаю. но когда всё это выгружаю из машины,тащу в здание. всегда в этот момент на лице улыбка. такое ощущение-табор прибыл. удачи всем.





> Ничего наверстаете еще


Или наоборот...*alisa611*, ведь многие из нас, прожив на Форуме годик-другой, превращаются в...*почти полностью безреквизитных* ведущих!!!!

Представляешь, какой кайф-выходить из дому на праздник с пакетом. в котором, помимо флешки, планшета и микрофона-сменная обувь и ...несколько элементов костюмов... И дешь "такая вся-в Дольче Габана", походкой от бедра...

... не баулы типа "мешочники с Черкизовского" понаехали передвигаешь по земле.... пот со лба грязной рукой смахивая, ибо поднять эти косметички бабских сил не хватет :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 
представила? И поверь=это так!

А раз так - теперь-в недра нашего прекрасного Форума-Университета. Я вот в нём уже скоро на 5 курс его перейду (см.автоподпись :Yahoo: )

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> многие из нас, прожив на Форуме годик-другой, превращаются в...почти полностью безреквизитных ведущих!!!!


Ой, Танечка, как я об этом мечтаю.....Но у нас прям какой то стереотип.... город у нас очень маленький, на весь город три порядочных ведущих. Остальное -пародия на них. Клиент на встречу приходит, его ничего  не интересует, ни сценарный план, ни какие-то обрядовые моменты... вопрос сразу в лоб: -у вас же все есть?    костюмы, риквизит и т. д?  Скажешь нет-останешься без заказа....  ( ну, это я образно...) 




> И дешь "такая вся-в Дольче Габана", походкой от бедра...


-------какая прелесть....




> А раз так - теперь-в недра нашего прекрасного Форума-Университета. Я вот в нём уже скоро на 5 курс его перейду


Я вот первокурсник! Наш  форум-это школа жизни.

----------


## innulya-75

Я полностью поддерживаю alisa611. я тоже из небольшого  города и по работе идёт такой "сдЁр" что отличаться от других можно только оригинальными номерами и костюмами. Есть заказчики  которым переодевалки абсолютно не нужны, а некоторым чем больше, тем лучше, вплоть до лебедей и Сердючки. Вроде бы пытаешься им предложить другой вариант проведения , они с тобой соглашаются, но "лебеди" всё равно должны быть. Как говориться клиент всегда прав, и денежку из рук упускать тоже не очень хочется.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> вплоть до лебедей и Сердючки. Вроде бы пытаешься им предложить другой вариант проведения , они с тобой соглашаются, но "лебеди" всё равно должны быть.


Скажи, что на свадьбах незаменимая драка бывает - она так же нужна как эти лебеди? :Grin:

----------


## Ясмин

> по работе идёт такой "сдЁр" что отличаться от других можно только оригинальными номерами и костюмами


Отличаться от других нужно манерой и стилем ведения. Его никто не "сдерет".

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> прожив на Форуме годик-другой, превращаются в...почти полностью безреквизитных ведущих!!!!


Точно!!!! Купила флешку на 16 ГБ, и  скоро чихать будем под музыку :Taunt: ! ДЖ плачет, даже покурить некогда. Но вот совсем от реквизита я пока  не откажусь. Костюмы я сейчас вообще не использую, а вот очки, шляпки , парички - очень даже!!!!! Ещё таблички, сделанные нашими умельцами в Документах ( машинки, танец пожеланий, звёздный переполох и т.д.) - заламинированные и яркие. Мостки - рушники купила, покров сшила красивый. Вообще, форум научил меня многому. Особенно тому, что если уж используешь реквизит, то он должен быть достойным, красивым и украшающим гостей.

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Перечитала всю тему, которую, судя по многим постам, можно переименовать в "Багаж тамады или Страсти по костюмам". :Smile3: 
Позвольте и мне свое слово молвить. :Derisive:  
Кто-то любит арбуз, а кто-то поросячий хвостик. Я уверена, что если ведущий ответственно подходит к своему делу, то он и без костюмов проведет так, что свадьба пролетит в один миг, и с костюмами устроит настоящее шоу. И костюмы у него будут в отличном состоянии, и надеть их будет не стыдно. И все будет к месту, и краснеть потом никто не будет.
А тот, кто по жизни все делает, спустя рукава, и с костюмами гостей утомит, и без костюмов зевать или пить (а что еще делать?) заставит. 
Так что, думаю, примерами ничего не докажешь - их на каждое высказывание сотни, а то и больше, наберется. Главное - профессионализм ведущего. А к чему его душа больше склоняется - это уже другое дело.
Лично для меня - костюмы не мое. Не мое, и все! Может, со временем что-то изменится, но пока провожу без них. 
Хочу отдельно отметить, что безмерно уважаю ведущих, которые ради идеи готовы и деньгами, и личным временем жертвовать, костюмы эти шить, гладить, на себе таскать! Комнаты под свои коллекции обустраивать, машины на большие менять. Если это зов сердца, то почему нет? Не знаю, смогла бы я так? 
Меня просто немного коробит, когда меня хотят переодеть - я в качестве гостя никогда в таких шоу не участвую. Может, просто на хороших постановщиков не попадала и не раскрылись мои актерские таланты? :Grin:  Но именно поэтому не поднимается у меня рука людей переодевать.
Соответственно, и багаж у меня небольшой - ничего нового в стандартный список я не внесу. :Smile3: 

Всем удачи и багаж свой улучшать - особенно интеллектуальный, психологический и юмористический. :Grin:

----------


## Елена Потапова

Если свадьба - маски. парики для сказки и для еще одного конкурса, планшет, вторую обувь, пакетик с канцтоварами, ну и флешку)))

----------


## mar-shall

А я раньше тоже таскал с собой много всякого реквизита! Но...Прошли те времена. приходится много аппаратуры таскать, так как звукарит у меня супруга, поэтому сейчас реквизит брать только тот, который РЕАЛЬНО используется. И даже если привез с собой что-то то, буду обязательно его использовать!!!Что я зря таскался с ним?! :)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Но вот совсем от реквизита я пока не откажусь.


И не надо!




> если привез с собой что-то то, буду обязательно его использовать!!!Что я зря таскался с ним?! :)


Логично!

----------


## Елена Виолова

А у меня так  :Blush2:  - есть, так сказать, дежурный набор - карточки "Вопрос-ответ" (покупала готовые в интернет магазине), надувные балерины, для "Кота в мешке" куча шляп, антеннок и т.д., призы (часто мелкие от себя дарю), для себя несколько платьев  :Grin:  (одинаковые, только разных цветов - не большой фокус получается). Ну и конечно, в зависимости от праздника - дополнения всякие. Если свадьба, то аисты, арочки для встречи и т.д. 

А еще у меня вопрос - кто нибудь использует в работе планшет вместо папки со сценарием и насколько это удобно или нет? Спасибо!

----------


## ненька

> А еще у меня вопрос - кто нибудь использует в работе планшет вместо папки со сценарием и насколько это удобно или нет?


Я хожу с планшетом и папкой, в папке - весь материал, на планшетке (все-таки планшет не такой объемный как папка и с ним однозначно удобно), то, что понадобится в ближайшее время, и заветная мечта - отойти от всего работать и без папки и без планшетки, а в голове только сценарный план.

----------


## mar-shall

Я работаю тоже с планшетом. Причем в большей степени он для меня служит страховкой. Стараюсь говорить без бумажек, от души, глаза в глаза, но не всегда это получается, тем более когда меняешь программу, приходится подглядывать. А вот папкой не разу не пользовался.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Я хожу с планшетом и папкой, в папке - весь материал, на планшетке (все-таки планшет не такой объемный как папка и с ним однозначно удобно), то, что понадобится в ближайшее время, и заветная мечта - отойти от всего работать и без папки и без планшетки, а в голове только сценарный план.


хороший совет:наклеивайте на планшет лист с красивым рисунком(если тематика-то в тему и рисунок) и именами молодоженов.Это тоже отобразит ваш стиль  и отношение к празднику.Изначально на эту мысль натолкнула Ира Окрыленная.Вот пример: Планшет использую только во время поздравлений от родных и близких.Если же нужно что-то небольшое написать,то делаю маленькие карточки,размером с ладонь.Впервые их увидела у Марьи.Спасибо всем!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А еще у меня вопрос - кто нибудь использует в работе планшет вместо папки со сценарием и насколько это удобно или нет? Спасибо!


Хороший вопрос............
Я, когда начинал тамадать, то с первой свадьбы себе сказал НИ КАКИХ ПАПОК И ПЛАНШЕТОВ!
Могу объяснить почему так решил, я несколько лет на свадьбах играл на баяне, и как то примелькались мне ведущие с этими папками, и хотел начинать тамадейство без этого атрибута :Grin: 
И возникал вопрос, А КАК? ведь я не обладал такой памятью, что бы весь сценарий знать наизусть?
Нашёл выход такой: сценарий у меня лежал на столе, и фрагмент за фрагментом я в него поглядывал, "что там дальше", но на застольях использовал блокнот для того, что бы вписывать имя с отчеством и с какой стороны следующему "тостующему".
И так, практически руки (не считая микрофона) у меня были свободны.
После первой свадьбы, у меня сценария не было, был сценарный план и он так же лежал на столе.
А сценарный план позже стал походить на схему: начало свадьбы (встреча), середина свадьбы (застолья и танцы) и финал свадьбы (торт, букет ( к примеру, но мог его и в середине свадьбы делать), финальный танец, благодарственные слова молодожён и т.д.
После двух трёх лет тамадейства, у меня были на столе просто "памятки" - тут это придумал сделать; тут пожелали молодожёны это сделать; а тут не забыть, что у жениха (к примеру) нет родителей - и так всё в таком русле.
В итоге у меня как не было этих папок с планшетами, так, надеюсь и не будет.
Так или иначе, если по каким то причинам я упустил какой то не сильно значимый фрагмент, я его использую чуть позже, в любом случае я люблю и умею импровизировать (без этого на свадьбе просто очень трудно).
Но это не означает, что вы должны от всего этого отказываться - не спешите, со временем и только со временем вы будете отходить от папок!
И последнее, интуитивно отказываясь от папок и планшет, я понял лет восемь - девять назад, почему я их не хотел держать в руках:
Как то прочёл информацию об вербальном и не вербальном общении между людьми (почитайте, будет полезно), и понял, что держа тот же планшет меж собой и гостями (хоть на секунду) - мы создаём своего рода БАРЬЕР, что не желательно для достижения взаимных симпатий, восприятия, дружественной обстановки между вами и гостями!
Удачи вам!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Катенька О.*, на фото разглядел, а ты очень симпатичная :Vah: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ненька

> ведь многие из нас, прожив на Форуме годик-другой, превращаются в...почти полностью безреквизитных ведущих!!!!


Это наверное, как этапы эволюции , через это надо пройти, сначала с пакетом, потом с сумкой, затем с БАУЛАМИ, ....чтобы снова вернуться к пакету. Хотя просматривая фотоотчеты, яркие моменты прихожу к тому, что красивый качественный реквизит это дополнительный плюс в работе ведущего и такие яркие фото надолго остаются в памяти у заказчика.

----------


## Svetlana tamada

*Курица*, Танюшка, любимая, привет! Подскажи, пожалуйста, не могу найти тему про использование надувных костюмов. Целую! Спасибо!

----------


## Елена Хохлова

> не могу найти тему про использование надувных костюмов.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F1%F2%FE%EC%FB
 вот тут!

----------


## Svetlana tamada

Леночка, спасибо огромное!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Елена Виолова

Как важно, а для ведущего особенно, верно и понятно излагать свои мысли, а тут такое -  



> кто нибудь использует в работе планшет вместо папки со сценарием и насколько это удобно или нет?


  :Blush2:  Сорри.
А я ведь имела ввиду электронный (он же интернет) планшет, чтобы не бумажки "листать", а на кнопочки нажимать.  :Derisive:  У кого нибудь есть такой опыт?

----------


## Елена Виолова

> держа тот же планшет меж собой и гостями (хоть на секунду) - мы создаём своего рода БАРЬЕР, что не желательно для достижения взаимных симпатий, восприятия, дружественной обстановки между вами и гостями!


Да и об этом стоит подумать! Спасибо!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ведь имела ввиду электронный (он же интернет) планшет, чтобы не бумажки "листать", а на кнопочки нажимать. У кого нибудь есть такой опыт?


Прикольно!
Но на празднике может произойти всё что угодно - к примеру нечаянно зальют минералкой, кто то случайно толкнёт и из рук выпадет, да всё что угодно. А штука не по цене папки то..........

----------


## LIZAVETA

> А я ведь имела ввиду электронный (он же интернет) планшет, чтобы не бумажки "листать", а на кнопочки нажимать. У кого нибудь есть такой опыт?


я предпочитаю всё наизусть учить, так проще потом с народом общаться, какя разница планшет, или папка, всё равно барьер имеется, материалом не владеешь как надо, пялишься глазками неизвестно куда, а глазки людей не видишь. я так нелюблю.

----------


## LIZAVETA

> Планшет использую только во время поздравлений от родных и близких.Если же нужно что-то небольшое написать,то делаю маленькие карточки,размером с ладонь.Впервые их увидела у Марьи.Спасибо всем!


Катерина, расскажите поподробнее о маленьких карточках . они меня заинтересовали.

----------


## LIZAVETA

> Если свадьба, то аисты, арочки для встречи и т.д.


 можно поподробнее про арочки и аистов

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

> А я ведь имела ввиду электронный (он же интернет) планшет, чтобы не бумажки "листать", а на кнопочки нажимать.  У кого нибудь есть такой опыт?


Наблюдала в качестве зрителя, как такой планшет завис... И увы повисла не очень удобная пауза... Пока человек пытался наладить работу гаджета.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Наблюдала в качестве зрителя, как такой планшет завис... И увы повисла не очень удобная пауза.


 :Grin: И вместе с планщетом завис ведущий! Рекламная пауза, господа!!!! :Taunt:

----------


## mar-shall

> И вместе с планщетом завис ведущий! Рекламная пауза, господа!!!!


М-да!!!Приколюха!!!Извините, господа, праздник закончился, у меня комп сломался... :Taunt: 
Бумажка оказывается всё-таки лучше!!!  :Grin: Всё-таки реально без бумажки, ты..... :Grin:

----------


## mar-shall

> И вместе с планщетом завис ведущий! Рекламная пауза, господа!!!!


М-да!!!Приколюха!!!Извините, господа, праздник закончился, у меня комп сломался... :Taunt: 
Бумажка оказывается всё-таки лучше!!!  :Grin: Всё-таки реально без бумажки, ты..... :Grin:

----------


## Dju

> Наблюдала в качестве зрителя, как такой планшет завис... И увы повисла не очень удобная пауза... Пока человек пытался наладить работу гаджета.


 :Taunt:  Ну, если планшет в руках тамадушки, читающей стишки, неумеющей отступить от написанной букавки, то конечно повиснет.... Она и с бумажкой может повиснуть. 
А мне, например, планшет нужен для списка гостей и напоминалок. И если эта гаджетка зависнет, перегрузить её недолго. Нажал кнопку, а сам в это время лялякай себе. Неужели у вас никогда комп не подвисал за время работы? Что делали-то? 
Вот беда-то! Завис!  :Prankster: 

Тоже поглядываю на этот девайс. Меня смущает вес, все таки держать в одной руке.... папка легче.
Смущает меня, что нельзя его как папку сунуть подмышку, тем самым освободив руку, не бросишь без присмотра.... А я так быстро избавляюсь от того, что мне мешает, что не успеваю проследить и зафиксировать в памяти где оставила. Потому диджей часто слышит фразу "Где моя проститутка?" :Pardon:   Потеряю ведь! 
Смущает, что нет возможности мимолетно черкнуть, поставить галочку, стрелочку.... как это можно сделать ручкой на бумаге.

Так что для меня пока больше плюсов за папкой и бумагой. Но придет время и все равно поменяю на планшет  :Ok:

----------


## ненька

> Наблюдала в качестве зрителя, как такой планшет завис... И увы повисла не очень удобная пауза... Пока человек пытался наладить работу гаджета.


Ага нам еще во времена учебы наша завкафедрой постоянно говорила: хочешь испортить урок, используй ТСО, мне почему-то вспомнилась ее эта фраза применительно к современным средствам, хорошо, если ведущая владеет ситуацией и держит все под контролем, а если нет, то надейся только на бумагу, так как то, что написано пером... :Nono:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*mar-shall*, наверно глюк - два подряд одинаковых сообщений :Taunt: 




> Потому диджей часто слышит фразу "Где моя проститутка?" Потеряю ведь!


Вот именно, в папке, планшете или просто несколько листов с "напоминалками" и списком гостей на столе - но не в руках!
Туда заглядываешь только для того, что бы что то не упустить, и не более, список гостей по моему единственный лист требующий частого внимания, и то на застольях, и то от тоста к тосту на пару секунд, когда мало кто тебя видит (я вечно теряю блокнот, куда вписываю очередного гостя :Grin: ).
Своим ученикам говорю НЕ НОСИТЕ ПОЛ СВАДЬБЫ ПАПКУ! ЗАЧЕМ? ПУСТЬ ЛЕЖИТ НА СТОЛЕ. БЕРИТЕ НА ПАРУ СЕКУНД, КОГДА НУЖНО ОБЪЯВИТЬ СЛЕДУЮЩЕГО ГОСТЯ В КАЧЕСТВЕ ПРЕДОСТАВЛЕНИЯ ЕМУ СЛОВА.

----------


## Dju

> КОГДА НУЖНО ОБЪЯВИТЬ СЛЕДУЮЩЕГО ГОСТЯ В КАЧЕСТВЕ ПРЕДОСТАВЛЕНИЯ ЕМУ СЛОВА.


А я о чем? Именно в этот момент и засовываю. Потому что людей уже объявила и они уже идут в центр зала - туда, где ты стоишь. Ну хамство отворачиваться и уходить....даже, чтобы положить планшет.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А я о чем? Именно в этот момент и засовываю. Потому что людей уже объявила и они уже идут в центр зала - туда, где ты стоишь. Ну хамство отворачиваться и уходить....даже, чтобы положить планшет.


Да - да, именно так!
А этот электронный планшет в подмышки не запихнёшь)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Холява Лариса

Я тоже думала о планшете. Перед НГодом встретила у кого-то номер "Как я  встречал Новый год". Там гости должны называть слова (название м/ф, напиток, цифру и т.д.) их надо вставлять в текст и потом вырисовывается рассказик. Я нашла этот сайт, откуда был взят номер и подумала, что если бы у меня был планшет я бы набрала эти слова ( а их примерно 20) и нажав "ентер" видела бы готовый рассказ.

Или же я к примеру прихожу на работу в ресторан и выяснила, что  сегодня очень много "Лен" (ну или Оль, или даже Коль) я быстренько набираю в поисковике значения  имени и выхожу уже с готовым номером ("Сегодня Всемирный День Елены"). И завертелось - великие Елены, какие они Елены, а раз они счастливицы - пусть поделятся счастьем - бокал в руки и с каждым гостем, присутствующим в зале делиться счастьем. А тут же песня  с именем Елена и она как королева этого момента имеет право пригласить любого кавалера. Вот в такие моменты я думала о планшете.  Сумбурно ,наверное, написала.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> что сегодня очень много "Лен" (ну или Оль, или даже Коль) я быстренько набираю в поисковике значения имени


У меня (у моего диджея) на любое имя и музыка и значение.
Но если выделил Лену, то как же остальные? Им тоже хочется получить такого рода внимание?
Другое дело, если молодожёны или юбиляр - дак к этому заранее готовишься.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> А я так быстро избавляюсь от того, что мне мешает, что не успеваю проследить и зафиксировать в памяти где оставила.


 Точно!!!! Я микрофон один раз так  засунула, найти не могли!!! Работала со вторым, а первый только уже  дома в своей сумке нашла. Брала косметичку, вот и сунула на автомате! 
   Я ведь раньше тоже сначала с огромной папкой работала, на форуме увидела красиво оформленные планшетки. Сделала! Теперь ловлю себя на мысле, что планшетка в руках, а я туду и не посмотрела ни разу!  А сейчас уже перехожу на маленькие писульки - подсказки. А ведь думала, что никогда не смогу. Оказывается, не боги горшки обжигают!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Сообщение от Елена Виолова
> 
> 
> 				ведь имела ввиду электронный (он же интернет) планшет, чтобы не бумажки "листать", а на кнопочки нажимать. У кого нибудь есть такой опыт?
> 
> 
> 
>  Прикольно!
> Но на празднике может произойти всё что угодно - к примеру нечаянно зальют минералкой, кто то случайно толкнёт и из рук выпадет, да всё что угодно. А штука не по цене папки то..........


и еще одна очень неприятная вещь: он может, как любой гаджет,зависнуть, в самый неподходящий момент(((((((

----------


## KAlinchik

> 4 Пользователя поблагодарили Вас  за это сообщение.
> 
> 
> 
> 						Спасибо!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


прошу прощения, поздно увидела...Танечка, мне кажется, мы с тобой об одном и том же случае говорим, да? :Yes4:

----------


## Холява Лариса

> Но если выделил Лену, то как же остальные? Им тоже хочется получить такого рода внимание?


 Когда я работаю на разношерстную публику в ресторане, то стараюсь таким образом привлекать внимание к каждому посетителю. Кто-то будет "самым богатым" - "АЛЛИГАРХ ВЕЧЕРА". (Достаем из  карманов любую купюру - складываем все цифры в номере. У кого больше - тот и счастливец - "АЛЛИГАРХ ВЕЧЕРА").   Кто-то получает аплодисменты в честь своих именин (каждый день чьи-то именины). Кто-то получил приз так, как победила в конкурсе "САМАЯ ДЛИННАЯ КОСА" (если есть усатые(ый),  то на "САМЫЕ ДЛИННЫЕ УСЫ"). И есть ещё много разных таких возможностей выделить каждого гостя (А их обычно бывает не много, гостей-то моих любимых).

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

> Я ведь раньше тоже сначала с огромной папкой работала, на форуме увидела красиво оформленные планшетки. Сделала! Теперь ловлю себя на мысле, что планшетка в руках, а я туду и не посмотрела ни разу!  А сейчас уже перехожу на маленькие писульки - подсказки. А ведь думала, что никогда не смогу. Оказывается, не боги горшки обжигают!!!


Леночка! Пожскажи пожалуйста- где можно найти вот эти самые планшетки? А я расскажу, как я веду. Сценарий у меня в голове, но когда папка в руках- как то спокойней.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Пожскажи пожалуйста- где можно найти вот эти самые планшетки?


Оля, мне очень нравится работа с планшетами у Порубовых Артёма и Тани, они оформляют их к каждой свадьбе индивидуально. 


 У меня тоже оформелена - надо уже делать новое оформлениие. Но вот за что себя похвалила, что за последний год практически нет фотографий, где я с ней в руках. Для меня это большая победа!!!!!!!!!

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Спасибо, Лена! Ты настоящий дружок!

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Девочки всех с Добрым утром! Молодцы у всех свои фантазии. А я тоже всегда печатаю маленький сценарий большой но в маленькой книжечке. И очень удобно.И бумага экономиться, и для самой очень удобно. А чтобылисточки маленькие не потерялись я их степлером зажимаю.

----------


## iraida-6868

А я только начинаю пополнять свой багаж,вот купила уже 15 паричков, кучу разных ободочков, пока здесь их на карнавал продают. Муж уже косо смотрит,а мне хочется еще парочку паричков для разных сценок.

----------


## iraida-6868

Вчера идя на юбилей, уже при самом выходе из дома чисто интуитивно взяла с собой парички и ободки к сказке "Репка"  я не собиралась ее проводить, но так взяла на всякий случай. И тут одна гостья решила сама эту сказку провести сидя за столом и я тут же вытащила свои парички, вытянула всех из за стола, но проводила сказку эта гостья сама. Уже сам момент одевания и затем фотографирования принес кучу смеха. Правда шапочку Репки не успела взять с собой, но попался паричок цветной для клоуна и я одевая его на Репку сказала, что это репка- мутант с Чернобыля. Потом весь остаток вечера все вспоминали репку-мутант.
Это я все понаписала к тому, что нравится людям переодевашки.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> нравится людям переодевашки.


Нравиться :Grin:  :Yes4:

----------


## iraida-6868

Сообщение от *Елена Виолова* 
[/QUOTE]А я ведь имела ввиду электронный (он же интернет) планшет, чтобы не бумажки "листать", а на кнопочки нажимать.  :Derisive:  У кого нибудь есть такой опыт?[/QUOTE]

Мы сыну подарили планшет и я знаю что есть какая то программа, что он со своего планшета может в моем ноутбуке(тоже стоит этаже программа) делать все что захочешь, можно например музыку  вкл. Это я пишу для тех кто работает в одиночку, и когда нужно вкл. какие то нарезки. Незнаю понятно ли объяснила. Если нужно кому то  по подробнее распрошу  сына.

----------


## novichka2012

Девочки, а мне не в тягость потому, что работаю с мужем, он мне помогает эти баулы таскать.Зато,я всегда уверена, что если что-то не пойдет ( ведь публика-то всякая бывает), то применю другое что-то. А еще по дороге платаю ветки деревьев,листья убираю. Это когда устраиваю конкурс претендентов на крестных пап. Они у меня садят дерево ( оплодотворяют то бишь, чтобы оно зазеленело, непонятливым объясняю, что листочки-купюры на них нужно повесить.) Вот они у меня и бегают по гостям, кто больше листочков соберет на ветки.

----------


## Андрец

На мероприятие от 3 и выше часов:
Обязательно на импровизацию:
-Шары (всех видов)
- Насос для шаров
- Много костюмов на переодевание гостям
- 5-6 коробочек подарочных разного размера ( очень много можно придумать с ними, я лично обхожу такие игры как подарок в самой последней запакованной коробочке, которую под музыку все распаковывают) 
- Всегда с собой скотч, ножницы, двухсторонний скотч, ватманы, краски кисти, салфетки
- Обязательно  запасные костюмы для себя
- пару красивых Итальянских минусовок для живого исполнения
- Мини принтер для разных изменений в сценарии и вообще для дополнительных конкурсов, таких как манки! (но опять же обновленных)  
И много другое.....

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> устраиваю конкурс претендентов на крестных пап.


На мой взгляд, конкурс крёстных пап проводить нельзя. Это очень серьёзное и ответственное дело. И здесь конкурс неуместен.Ведь мало ли кто его выиграет? Как потом будете человеку объяснять, что это просто шутка? И себя и его поставите в неловкое положение.

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Фух, девчоночки и мальчишки- прочитала наконец-то темку! Реквизита у меня тоже хоть отбавляй, аппаратуры тоже(муж диджей), но ни разу так никто и не написал- а аппаратура у вас как часто ломается? У нас аппаратура вся китайская, потому что других фирм если и найдешь, то цены заоблачные. И еще милые коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста, очень прошу и не только я- а как же это поцелуи в Багете, арки и аисты. Напишите хоть в личку. Спасибо зараннее.

----------


## Зулия Маркелова

Девочки! Тема интересная я тоже как и многие езжу с мужем он у меня ди джей( звукач). баулы с костюмами вожу лежат в багажнике. В начале моей карьеры 10 лет0 назад ведущей костюмов не было вообще, а теперь то ли люди начали просить то ли самой интереснее с костюмами, начала заказывать у швеи..??? ПАРАДОКС какой- то, причем повторяюсь переодевалки сама не люблю

----------


## wolfy48

Здравствуйте! К вопросу о переодевалках. Буквально 2 года назад о конкурсах с переодеваниями многие говорили "прошлый век", а в прошедшем сезоне настолько редко отказывались переодеться, что почти не помню такого. Зато помню, как полвечера ходили по пятам с вопросом "А для меня костюмчик найдется?" Честно говоря, не понимаю такой резкой перемены.  Теперь багаж сразу на 2 сумки увеличился, но и мероприятия ярче стали.

----------


## snezanabaid

а я вот что-то в последнее время переодевалки не воспринимаю, особенно если свадьба в ресторане,если кафешка или замызганая столовая,то да....там еще провожу,но отошла я от этого,использую атрибут чисто символически,парички,очки,бантики,шарфики. Была на корпоративе новогоднем,так там тамада всю ночь гостей переодевала,знаете как напряжно ,прям хотелось встать и уйти. Для примера,года два назад у меня были 2 дорожные огромные сумки, сейчас обхожусь одной.

----------


## Толичек

Насчет переодевания я особо не переживаю. Всегда сначала спрошу хотят ли они переодеваться, а затем предлагаю и показываю какие костюмы есть. А так вожу с собой легкий антураж ( косички, ушки, кепочки- что бы прически не портить)

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> вожу с собой легкий антураж ( косички, ушки, кепочки- что бы прически не портить)


Это очень выручает.... и не накладно-дешево и сердито...И очень ярко!!!

----------


## Толичек

Согласен. Легкий антураж вполне нормально. И стараюсь использовать шарики разные.

----------


## Таняша

Самое интересное,что иногда даже если изначально клиент категорично отказывается от использования костюмов,потом в процессе праздника гости также категорично требуют их переодеть в костюмы.

----------


## Светлана 911

Привет, всем! А я вожу костюмы,да еще со шляпами.Но знаете, на что обратила внимания будучи гостем на свадьбе. Костюмы были не первой свежести и очень помятые. Вида никакого. В такой бы я сама не оделась и гостям не советовала. А если он чистенький, яркий красивый, то почему бы и нет, ряженые издавна на Руси развлекали народ.
Обязательно вожу волшебный мешочек, в котором у меня  чупы, ножницы, карточки, шарики - все для конкурсов. Папка.Иногда флешка, если что то новое нужно передать музыканту.

----------


## ненька

> Но знаете, на что обратила внимания будучи гостем на свадьбе. Костюмы были не первой свежести и очень помятые. Вида никакого.


Вот и мы также в одном кафе были и на свадьбе и на юбилее. На свадьбы я наблюдала со стороны как наряжают других. Вроде все нормально и костюмы хорошие яркие и на видео потом неплохо смотрятся. А на юбилее мне самой предложили переодеться. Так вот когда я зашла в эту комнатку -ужас. Свалка полная костюмы валяются повсюду: на полу. на стульях. часть висит НО В КАКОМ ВИДЕ. Нестиранное  грязное мятое. О глажке и речи нет. Я отказалась наотрез. Неизвестно кто и сколько раз до меня надевал этот заячий комбинезон. А так  вроде кафе неплохое. И два зала приличных. И ремонт сделан.  И кухня хорошая. И костюмов у них много  - только не следит за ними никто.(У меня с пунктуацией проблемы - сынок отключил запятую и я уже неделю не могу найти как она включается. Люди добрые помогите!) :Smile3:

----------


## Светлана 911

> Так вот когда я зашла в эту комнатку -ужас.


Алена, я просто обожаю работать в заведениях, где предусмотрена комната для реквизита, не всегда конечно с этим везет...

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Так как я новичек не только на форуме, а и в профессии ведущей, у меня багаж совсем маленький - несколько платков, несколько париков, "доллары" и моя сменная обувь. В последний раз вообще свинство получилось - подходит ко мне гостья и просит булавку или нитку с иголкой, юбка порвалась, а у меня не было))). Теперь завела себе маленькую шкатулочку с булавками)))

----------


## ненька

> Алена, я просто обожаю работать в заведениях, где предусмотрена комната для реквизита, не всегда конечно с этим везет...


Света комната-то у них есть. У них там семейный подряд. Родители управляют кафе - дочь ведущая. Сестра хозяйки тоже проводит праздники. Но вот с реквизитом прям беда - в плачевном состоянии. Хотя сшито много костюмов и ростовых кукол и всякого разного добра хватает.

----------


## Светлана 911

Тогда, понятно, Ален, значит нужно взять племянницу костюмером.))))) А в общем, хотелось бы мне посмотреть на "Праздник без реквизита". Костюмы - это ярко, красиво, замечательно, но оооочень хлопотно! У меня процесс переодевания гостей и расшифровка обязанностей забирает  массу энергии.

----------


## Саблегубик

> У меня процесс переодевания гостей и расшифровка обязанностей забирает  массу энергии


У меня больше "дурачество" высасывает. И вообще, пока их переодеваю ничего не объясняю. А когда уж при "параде" тогда дааа. 

Реквизита вожу много. Две большие сумки, плюсом еще "на фффсякий случай" в машине оставляю. А если свадьба, и блин (полуростовую с собой тащу).В комплекте аэрокостюмы, тоже в зависимости либо для юбилея (М илиЖ), либо для свадьбы- разное. 

Такой вопрос. Кто работает с ростовыми куклами- вы оплату за них отдельно берете? Я чего-то стесняюсь предложить отдельно, наряжаюсь в них не я- диджея заставляю (оох пошлет он меня однажды), гостей наряжать- не-а во-первых запорят номер, а во-вторых размер самой куклы.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Теперь завела себе маленькую шкатулочку с булавками)))


Такая шкатулочка должна быть всегда... Даже не для гостей а для вас лично... мне вот на последней свадьбе порвали мое платье.. Девушка танцевала, задрала ногу, а я мимо проходила, и она каблуком его "прорезала"... Вот что делать???? Ходить с дырой- ужас!   Я взяла иголочку и зашила аккуратно.... А раз на костюме аодол юбки оторвали- я поджшила... Булавки, иголки, ножницы, нитки, резинки- должны бать всегдба с тобой

----------


## В РИТМЕ СЧАСТЬЯ

начала работать ведущей больше года назад и после 3 же свадьбы приобрела  радиомикрофон. на первые свадьбы шла только с небольшим чемоданчиком, где были воздушные шарики, ленты, 7 рушныков для встречи молодожёнов, ползунки, нитка иголка, нетбук, 2 слюнявчика, 2 погремушки, свистки, шляпа. В начале работы я для себя решила, что переодевать никого не буду, так как сама не люблю переодеваться, но с каждой свадьбой понимала - люди хотят зрелищ, и  яркости... сейчас к предыдущему списку добавились костюмы цыган (4 юбки с блузами и мужская рубашка с поясом), одеваю поверх одежды;  укр. шаровары 4 пары и 4 разных шапки для старостов. (не знаю или у Вас проводят выбор старостов на свадьбах, у нас без них никак), тельняшки и шапки для пиратов,  два больших комбинизона для  "деток" и шапочки., платки, маркеры. Сейчас подумываю о "мыльной машине", и своих колонках, думаю летом и это всё добавится. мой муж будет в шоке! Я тут читаю, у многих муж диджей, звукарь, а мой начальник уг.розыска, но на каждое мероприятие отвозит и забирает.  вижу, что этот мой постоянный праздник его не особо радует, но что не сделаешь ради любимой жены. Спасибо девочкам которые про запасные туфли написали, я вот только не знаю как буду смотреться. сама ростом маленькая, приходится всю свадьбу с 14 до 23.00, а то и до полуночи на каблуках сантиметров в 10, домой приходишь и ног просто не чувствуешь. А кто невысокого роста как с проблемой боритесь?

----------


## Paracelsa

> сынок отключил запятую и я уже неделю не могу найти как она включается. Люди добрые помогите!


Точку-то можно ставить :Grin: ? А запятая - та же точка, но при нажатой клавише Shift

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> А кто невысокого роста как с проблемой боритесь?


какая ж это проблема?Это счастье!!!!Девушка невысокого роста как куколка!Ее оберегать хочется!10 см каблук придает вам не более 6-7 дополнительных см.Это немного.Не стоит ради такого убивать свои ножки!
Но я тоже всегда на каблуках.Есть удобные туфли,которые надеваю в середине мероприятия.Летом в жару носила балеточки без каблука.Но видео посмотрела и ужаснулась: коктейльное платье требует каблучок!
Но когда вопрос встанет ребром:каблуки или здоровье-однозначно каблуки выброшу!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> каблуки или здоровье-однозначно каблуки выброшу!



Правильно...у меня такой вопрос стал...и я выбросила...почти.....  В середине надеваю удобную обувь...Щас слава богу ассортимент позволяет... И самое главное-обувь должна быть высокого качества..... Дорогая..Она удобная.  Дажэе если большой каблук..а если она дешевая да еще и не удобная-перебор вообще

----------


## В РИТМЕ СЧАСТЬЯ

> видео посмотрела и ужаснулась: коктейльное платье требует каблучок!


 вот и я о том же, и походка от бедра, но понимаю - сменные туфли  просто необходимы!



> И самое главное-обувь должна быть высокого качества..... Дорогая..Она удобная. Дажэе если большой каблук.


 Даже если 8-10 часов на каблуках, любая обувь становится невыносимой!
ещё всегда с собой булавки и миниаптечка.

----------


## Надежда Бабкина

> Цитата Сообщение от В РИТМЕ СЧАСТЬЯ Посмотреть сообщение
> А кто невысокого роста как с проблемой боритесь?
> какая ж это проблема?Это счастье!!!!Девушка невысокого роста как куколка!Ее оберегать хочется!10 см каблук придает вам не более 6-7 дополнительных см.Это немного.Не стоит ради такого убивать свои ножки!
> Но я тоже всегда на каблуках.Есть удобные туфли,которые надеваю в середине мероприятия.Летом в жару носила балеточки без каблука.Но видео посмотрела и ужаснулась: коктейльное платье требует каблучок!
> Но когда вопрос встанет ребром:каблуки или здоровье-однозначно каблуки выброшу!


Девочки, я тут тоже страдала, каблуки люблю, да такие, что аж дух у гостей захватывает, только вот долго бегать на них не могу, однажды переобулась в удобные балетки, веду корпаратив, подходит ко мне администратор сего заведения и говорит: что гости пришли не на спортивную площадку,  а на праздник, быстро переобулась)я и переобулась, правда потом ноги к верху и часа три меня не трогайте...потом подруга ведущая посоветовала купить танцевальные туфли, как у профессионалов, вот собираюсь на сезон прикупить, все таки хочется выглядеть хорошо, а вот без каблука мне не куда, сама 157 ростом))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Надежда Бабкина*, У нас есть Надежда Бабкина!




> подходит ко мне администратор сего заведения и говорит: что гости пришли не на спортивную площадку, а на праздник, быстро переобулась)


Надо было взглянуть так - что бы желание тебе что либо говорить отпало!




> удобные балетки


Это конечно не вариант, но на удобную приемлемую обувь можно сменить)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> подходит ко мне администратор сего заведения и говорит: что гости пришли не на спортивную площадку,  а на праздник, быстро переобулась


Ого! Слава Богу, никогда такого не было, чтоб замечание за туфли делали...




> Надо было взглянуть так - что бы желание тебе что либо говорить отпало!


Надо будет такой взгляд дома отрепетировать на всякий случай :Taunt: 

А если серьезно - мне кажется, удобная обувь  - это очень важно. Меня вот однажды на свадьбе в новых и казалось (поначалу) удобных туфлях судороги начали мучать, хорошо, что с собой были балетки... Я даже представить себе боюсь, что я могла бы в тот момент ответить на замечание по поводу обуви  :Vah:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я даже представить себе боюсь, что я могла бы в тот момент ответить на замечание по поводу обуви


Давно было, лет пять семь назад, провёл свадьбу, уже финал. Подходит ко мне чья то тётя кого то из молодожён и говорит, с "наездом" (а она тоже тамада):
- Вы же взяли с собой баян, почему так и не сыграли? Ни одной песни не было!!!
Как то не было желания ей отвечать, что на данной свадьбе, так сложилось, что баян бы был лишним, и что без него всё здорово прошло и т.д.
Мне пришлось на неё ВЗГЛЯНУТЬ, она сразу ретировалась :Grin: 
И был случай (четыре года назад), свадьба идёт своим ходом (хорошая свадьба была - не напрЯжная)- гости и молодожёны  не на шутку "бились" в танцах!
Я с кем то из гостей у бара сижу общаюсь, кофе с сигареткой потягиваю, минут тридцать не меньше. Только краем глаза смотрю за процессом, а так как свадьба "бурлила", все танцуют себе в удовольствии, то и не лез в этот процесс, давал людям "оторваться" сколько их душе угодно.
Ко мне подходит администратор и заявляет:
- Сколько вы будете сидеть и *бездельничать*??? Идите и работайте!!! Профессионалы без дела не сидят!!
Гость, который со мной беседовал, аж поперхнулся :Yes4: 
Мне бы промолчать, но я не сдержался:
- Милочка, это вы бездельничаете. На столах пустые бутылки, бесхозная использованная посуда, использованные салфетки, а ваш персонал, под вашим чутким руководством, не удосужится, пока гости веселятся на танц поле у НЕ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛА тамады, всё это убрать, и заменить. Стесняюсь спросить, НО ЧТО ВЫ ДЕЛАЕТЕ? Следите за работой тамады а не за работой персонала?
После слов моих, она покраснела и пулей улетела с зала (она так потом и на глаза мои не появилась, за то официанты всё убрали и заменили :Grin: ).
Уверен, что бармен на неё зуб точил, он после её ухода мне стаканчик виски налил, мол, за счёт заведения))))))))))

----------


## Светлана 911

> Ого! Слава Богу, никогда такого не было, чтоб замечание за туфли делали...


Я тоже  с этим не сталкивалась и тоже Слава Богу!



> - Сколько вы будете сидеть и бездельничать??? Идите и работайте!!! Профессионалы без дела не сидят!!


Руслан, а тут...я в шоке!
Что  же это за администраторы?  Как позволяют себе "включать начальника" к человеку, который к ним не имеет отношения?
Я, приходя в кафе, ресторан, сразу знакомлюсь с девченками, расспрашиваю, что да как, может  поэтому проблем не возникает. За все года работы "кусачие" пока не попадались.)))

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Я, приходя в кафе, ресторан, сразу знакомлюсь с девченками, расспрашиваю, что да как, может  поэтому проблем не возникает. За все года работы "кусачие" пока не попадались.)))


Я тоже в новых местах сразу стараюсь знакомиться, так проще. А когда ухожу - не забываю поблагодарить, да и визитки оставить... Один только раз попались такие недружелюбные особи, с которыми и прощаться-то не хотелось

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я, приходя в кафе, ресторан, сразу знакомлюсь с девченками, расспрашиваю, что да как, может поэтому проблем не возникает. За все года работы "кусачие" пока не попадались.)))





> Я тоже в новых местах сразу стараюсь знакомиться, так проще. А когда ухожу - не забываю поблагодарить, да и визитки оставить... Один только раз попались такие недружелюбные особи, с которыми и прощаться-то не хотелось


И в новый и не в новый, конечно здороваешься, общаешься!
Но в том кафе была своего рода "ревность", молодожёны проигнорировали тамаду, которая советовала та администраторша :Grin: 
На протяжении свадьбы не за что было укусить, а тут я сижу и "ничего не делаю" :Taunt:

----------


## Ильич

> Ко мне подходит администратор и заявляет:
> - Сколько вы будете сидеть и бездельничать??? Идите и работайте!!! Профессионалы без дела не сидят!!


Однажды мне один хозяин кафе рассказывал как я должен молодоженов заводить в зал....
долго мы с ним после этого не разговаривали.... Я ему предложил пройти у меня курс обучения по сервировке стола.

А вообще когда меня начинают строить, я пою припев из песни 
Тимура Шаова – Нужные слова

----------


## Светлана 911

> Но в том кафе была своего рода "ревность"


Так это просто не повезло!  Так сказать попал под раздачу.))))



> А вообще когда меня начинают строить, я пою припев из песни
> Тимура Шаова – Нужные слова


"строителям" поете?

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Я ему предложил пройти у меня курс обучения по сервировке стола.



 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

Костюмы, костюмы, костюмы.... больная тема. Много у меня их было, и цыганские и восточные и на кан-кан, и на парад звезд, и морские, и на сказки разные....шила в ателье, покупала хорошие парики, денег уходило!!!! Надоело!!! Стала постепенно уходить от них, сейчас использую только надувашки, шляпки, ободочки и т.д. Свадьбы не стали скучнее, от того что стали не костюмированными, но...... вот приезжаю недавно в село, а они меня спрашивают, а когда цыгане будут, а когда Алла Пугачева будет? А я им - анимашки, конкурсы массовые веселые.... а им хоть ты плачь цыгане нужны были. Пожалела я, что не взяла ничего из костюмов.

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> вот приезжаю недавно в село, а они меня спрашивают, а когда цыгане будут, а когда Алла Пугачева будет? А я им - анимашки, конкурсы массовые веселые.... а им хоть ты плачь цыгане нужны были. Пожалела я, что не взяла ничего из костюмов.


Да и не в селе тоже переодевалки любят. Я костюмы только к сказке с собой таскаю, и то не всегда ее провожу. А еще элементы костюмов к краже невесты или жениха (ну как без этого); осенью вот еще балкон сшила (у меня свадьба была у Романа и Юли - делала сцену под балконом). На форуме балкон - уже заезженная штучка, а мои молодые (сколько раз использовала - впервые такую штуку видели)! Вот и ношу все с собой! Половину машины своего музыканта занимаю своими сумками

----------


## Ольга Стриж

Здравствуйте все!!! Я новичок на вашем сайте, но ведущей празников уже работаю 8- ой год. Скажу сразу и своё мнение, если Вы не возражаете? Всегда имею несколько пар обуви - это полезно для собственных ног, но и замечаю и знаю, если на празднике просто переодеть платье или сменить причёску, а такое уже было, то реакция в зале есть. Все замечают, начинают улыбаться, приветствуют, говорят здорово! 
Иногда, правда, не всегда успеваешь это делать. Но летних свадьбах - это нужно делать.

----------


## Ольга Стриж

А вот насчёт учить....Ко мне подходит администратор и заявляет:
 - Сколько вы будете сидеть и бездельничать??? Идите и работайте!!! Профессионалы без дела не сидят!!
 Гость, который со мной беседовал, аж поперхнулся

У нас проще! Город маленький и все знают уже кто мы, а иногда бывают начинают учить: уберите коробки, что здесь у вас что  лежит( суют нос не туда), то за себя мы всегда стоим.  Ругаться не надо, а вот  дать им понять, что антиреклама им обеспечена с нашей стороны (говорю  с улыбкой),  то сразу же меняется к нам отношение. А так у нас всегда дружеские отношения. Да же о семье успеваем поговорить, о проблеммах города. ... и т.д.

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> если на празднике просто переодеть платье или сменить причёску,


Ну платье - это как-то понятно, но вот прическу сменить??? Вы что, парикмахера с собою возите? :Meeting:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вы что, парикмахера с собою возите?


С начала причёска уложена, а потом "взрыв макаронной фабрики" - два варианта причёски :Taunt:

----------


## Саблегубик

> Но в том кафе была своего рода "ревность", молодожёны проигнорировали тамаду, которая советовала та администраторша


Ох, как знакомо. Была свадьба. Администратор правда, прям сама любезность. Фирма наша украшала зал. У нас можно сказать обычай такой, что после торжества почти ночью, хозяйка обзванивает всех ведущих и спрашивает как прошло (ну, сон наверно у нее после этого лучше). Тут звонит, я- отлично!. Поехали скатерти на следующий день забирать, а эта дама меня так полила, что обтекала до вечера понедельника, пока (так и хочется сказать: душа поэта) хозяйка сама не позвонила клиентам. Уф- все понравилось. Вот только мне на следующей неделе опять в том кафе пришлось вести свадьбу. А как эта адм. отговаривала, меня брать " Да там 45 человек было- не справилась, а у вас 75...".  

Стечение обстоятельсв, видео оказался знакомый мамы жениха, а он снимал "ту, плохую свадьбу". Короче отвела я там на...  :Blush2:  хорошо свадьба прошла. А эта дама подходит "Ты не обижайся. Вот если ты сегодня отвела как проффессонал, то ничего не скажу".

А вот вторая админ..-ша была сложней. Но в двух фактах замешано- фирмы платят процент лично им(адм..) если заказ пришел от кафе- а кому хочется деньги терять?- вот и бесятся.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> "строителям" поете?


Ильич может наверно себе так позволить, спеть "строителям" припев ПОШЁЛ ТЫ  :Jopa: )))))))))))
Я через чур мягкий, мне проще игнорировать строителей, или "ласково" ответить))))))))




> Однажды мне один хозяин кафе рассказывал как я должен молодоженов заводить в зал....Я ему предложил пройти у меня курс обучения по сервировке стола.


Вот это "ласковый" ответ :Grin: 




> а кому хочется деньги терять?- вот и бесятся.


Да... И у нас такая тенденция начинается...

----------


## Ольга Стриж

Отвечаю. как сменить причёску. Существует множество способов!!!! Есть парики, волосы можно распустить, потом заколоть. Поэтому девочки взрыва на макаронной фабрике умная и талантливая леди никогда  не допустит!!!!!!! Нужно учиться меняться

----------


## elena_wais

А уменя багаж большой и костюмы, и атрибуты , и насос ручной , и шарики, и подсвечники для гильзовых свечей, нитки, иголка, скотч, ножницы, аптечка, разукрашки для детей, 2 пары обуви, летом второй комплект одежды, и корзина большая, спину надрываю, хочу от многово отказаться, но пока не получается.

----------


## Надежда Бабкина

> Аватар для Руслан Шумилов
> 
> 
> 
>     Надежда Бабкина, У нас есть Надежда Бабкина!


Да, самая настоящая Надежда Бабкина!




> Надо было взглянуть так - что бы желание тебе что либо говорить отпало!


Просто этот администратор можно сказать взрастила трех очень сильных ведущих и ее мнение для меня имело очень большое значение, наверное поэтому я и прислушалась к ней)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Всем привет!Позвольте и мне высказать свое мнение по поводу попыток некоторых администраторов "построить" ведущих и музыкантов.Я искренне желаю,чтобы у тех ведущих,которым не попадались подобные "строители" они не встречались на профессиональном поприще и в дальнейшем! :Yes4: Но за мою многолетнюю практику таких попыток было предостаточно... :Tu: Вот только некоторые,самые яркие случаи.В одном нашем довольно крутом и известном ресторане у нас было раннее мероприятие.Приехав утром,естественно,заранее,мы получили вопрос:"Почему вы так рано приехали?".Потом были указания типа:"Уберите ноутбук с наших дорогостоящих стульев!"Это при том,что отношения с персоналом были неплохие и мы там довольно часто работаем.Админши,правда,разные.Работают посменно и на каждом этаже-своя.Естественно,иногда у них есть желание выпендриться перед официантами и показать всю важность и высоту волшебного слова "АДМИНИСТРАТОР". :Derisive: Не менее красивый пример случился на выезде в одном селе,когда админша(или хозяйка?) вообще не шла на контакт.Я,по роду своей музыкальной деятельности,приехал раньше и стал выставляться.Моя ведущая Наталья работала в это время на выкупе.Выставляюсь я,значит,и тут ко мне подходит официант лет 20 и так с подъ@бкой спрашивает:"А кто у нас сегодня ТАМАНДЕЦ?"И тут Остапа понесло:я объяснил во всех приличных и не совсем приличных выражениях,кто такой тамандец и что из себя представляет данный официант-ЧЕЛОВЕК. :Yahoo: Характерно,что после этого со мной практически не общались,зато в конце вечера,посмотрев нашу работу,хозяйка лично попросила визитки.А один из моих "любимых" случаев произошел,когда я работал на свадьбе в одном довольно приличном заведении в свой День рождения.Настроение с утра отличное!Наталья уже на выкупе.Я выставился.И тут слышу заявление админши о том,что вещи тамады нужно поставить на второй этаж на лестницу в угол.Я себе представил картину маслом:Наталья бегает переодеваться сама и переодевать гостей на 2 этаж лестницы!Ответ мой заключался в том,что этого не будет.Я попросил не вмешиваться в нашу работу и предоставить нам условия для проведения мероприятия.На что получил обратку в виде вопроса,кто я такой и заявления о том,что мы больше здесь работать не будем.На что я ответил,что у нас самих нет желания с такими условиями здесь работать и что заведение получит от нас с Натальей самый черный пиар,которым мы в дальнейшем и занимались. :Nono: Подводя итог скажу,что согласен с мнением о том,что нужно максимально стараться сгладить конфликт и ответить мягко,когда не получается вообще ничего не отвечать.Но в описанных мною случаях и в подобных им считаю,что нужно занимать твердую позицию,уважать самих себя и заставлять себя уважать вот таких горе-админов!А иногда и спеть песенку,о которой говорил Ильич:"Идите в ж@пу,мой хороший!" :Yahoo:

----------


## елена321

У нас как то конфликтов не бывает.Каждый делает своё дело и персонал в кафе даже поможет,если нужно.Как то молодожёны не успели зал украсить,попросили меня.Девчонки в кафе когда об этом узнали,так сразу стали мне помогать,хотя у них и своей работы полно было.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> попросили меня.


Помню, в какой то столовой (лет сто назад :Grin: ) свадьбу работал, и как полагается прибыл с аппаратурой заранее.
Расставились, приезжают родители с родственниками молодожёнов, меня они не знали, так как встречался только с молодожёнами, и чуть ли не с порога на меня - *молодой человек, вы по приглашению молодых?* - я утвердительно кивнул - *ну тогда давай нам быстро помогай.*
Я с улыбкой на лице, стал помогать - развешивали плакаты, надували и привязывали шары, открывал вино штопором. Одним словом "при впрягли" :Grin: 
А когда молодожёны позвонили, мол, будем через 20 минут, я взял микрофон и бла бла - они стали передо мной извиняться, мол, думали, что я друг молодых.
А мне как то тогда было и не в напряг помочь, тем более, во время всего этого процесса успел "пощупать" их, понять что за люди))))))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Тимура Шаова – Нужные слова


Блин,прям мои любимые слова...когда достают!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я с улыбкой на лице, стал помогать - развешивали плакаты, надували и привязывали шары, открывал вино штопором.


По видимому моя специальность Методиста-организатора помогает мне и в этом вопросе...не отказываюсь,но занимаюсь организацией по оформлению зала и сервировки,если сталкиваюсь с таким запущенным случаем  :Meeting:

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

[QUOTE=Руслан Шумилов;4357307]Я с улыбкой на лице, стал помогать - развешивали плакаты, надували и привязывали шары, открывал вино штопором. Одним словом "при впрягли"/
Знакомый случай:-)))
У меня один раз была свадьба в морском стиле. Невеста сказала, что оформлять будут сами, баллон с гелием у неё есть. Мы с ди-джеем приехали за 1,5 часа. Не успели разложить вещи - мамаша ко мне. Друзья уехали на прогулку с молодыми, невеста попросила вас помочь оформить зал. Нам некогда - мы столы накрываем. Оказывается, что родители решили и банкет сами организовать. 
Мне вручили 50 шт. шаров-гелий. Причём, шары были маленького размера и завязаны не правильно. Они начали падать на пол. Ленты от шаров все перепутались, так как перевозили их как попало. 
Из детских надувных матрасов невеста вырезала больших крабов, дельфинов, морских звёзд. Их надо было прикрепить на стены. Они оказались тяжёлыми, скотч их не удерживал. Они отваливались от стен.
Самое страшное - это ткань. Мне дали два трикотажных полотна синего цвета длиной по 15 м каждый для оформления стены молодых. Их надо было закрепить на лестнице второго этажа и спустить вниз. Трикотаж тяжеленный, внизу никого нет, чтобы подсказали ровно или нет. Хорошо, что у меня на голове должна была быть капитанская фуражка. От причёски ничего не осталось:-(((
Мы торопились, а напрасно. Невеста с женихом опоздали на 1 час 15 мин. Задержались на прогулке - невеста захотела к морю съездить на фотосессию. Гости хотели есть, сидели злые. Первые два часа были очень напряженными. Некоторые гости вслух высказывались по поводу сервировки стола.
Считали с ди-джеем минуты, когда закончится эта свадьба!!!

Простите, если не по теме:-)))

----------


## Светлана 911

> Но в описанных мною случаях и в подобных им считаю,что нужно занимать твердую позицию,уважать самих себя и заставлять себя уважать вот таких горе-админов!А иногда и спеть песенку,о которой говорил Ильич:"Идите в ж@пу,мой хороший!"


Ребята, давайте жить дружно! Кота Леопольда вспомните.)))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Задержались на прогулке - невеста захотела к морю съездить на фотосессию.


И что я каждый год за 3,5 тысячи км.езжу к морю,в этом году едим 
*Люба-Сибирячка*, в Новосибирск!!!!

----------


## Анна1984

я беру с собой коробку с костюмами(варьируется в зависимости от праздника), сценарий в 2х экземплярах, в ноутбуке вся необходимая музыка 9включая разные танцевальные) и сборники разных артистов, папку с текстами песен, папку с конкурсами ( на случай нехватки основных конкурсов), ну и аппаратура (колонки 2, микшер, 3 микрофона)

----------


## Анна1984

прочитав посты до с 49 решила высказать свое мнение по поводу костюмов и их использования. Работаю относительно недавно (пол года), прочитав ваши мнения подумала так: что буду советоваться с заказчиком по поводу использования костюмов сначала и предупреждать о том что если я вижу гость не расположен к переодеванию , то категорически делать этого не буду (ХОТЯ РАНЬШЕ НА МЕРОПРИЯТИИ ПОДХОДИЛА К ЗАКАЗЧИКАМ И СПРАШИВАЛА КТО ИЗ ГОСТЕЙ АКТИВНЫЙ), вот это конечно минус мне! Просто потом смотреть на недовольство гостя, которого "заставили" нарядиться -поверьте радости от такого мероприятия совсем мало. Лучше использовать что-то другое. А поводу того, что ведущий прячется за костюмами абсолютно не согласна. Некоторые ведущие придумывают конкретный образ для конкретного мероприятия, что немаловажно. Однажды на мероприятии молодой человек спросил у меня, увидев мою коробку с костюмами: мы хоть половину прошли? Я говорю, что всю коробку проходить не обязательно, на что он облегченно вздохнул. Поэтому желаю вам чувствовать гостей и доставлять им радость и удовольствие о вашего проведения мероприятия, используются при этом костюмы или нет. Все удачи!

----------


## atalon

Поддерживаю! Полностью согласен! 
Теперь и я буду проводить именно так, что бы доставить максимум удовольствия. 
Главное теперь для меня - отсечь мужское население банкета и определить в каких местах это удовольствие будет иметь безопасные последствия.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Поэтому желаю вам чувствовать гостей и доставлять им радость и удовольствие о вашего проведения мероприятия, используются при этом костюмы или нет. Все удачи!


Золотые слова! :Yes4: 



> Главное теперь для меня - отсечь мужское население банкета и определить в каких местах это удовольствие будет иметь безопасные последствия.


простите,а это вы о чем? :Blink:

----------


## Анна1984

:Smile3: Катенька спасибо вам огромное!

----------


## Milka-Queen

Всем привет, вот сидела изучала темку. И всётаки пришла к выводу что в сравнении с выше написаным беру ссобой очень много... Кстати если кто нибудь напишет о транспортировке упаковке и конечно хранении реквизита и костюмов в домашних условиях буду очень рада.
Немного расскажу о том что у меня всегда ссобой.
Так как в основном мы все свадебные игры свели до минимума самое большое место занимают костюмы и реквизит для анимации.
 Свадьбы делаем довольно большие поэтому:
18 цыганских юбок
20 Платков
целый мини-чемоданчик для акссесуаров *цыганских* (бусы, клипсы, серьги, заколки, брошки, браслеты)
5бубнов
2пары маракасов плюс 1 пара для аниматора
веера 4 штуки
цыганские жилеты 2 штуки
рубашки 5 штуки
повязки пояса парики 16 штук
полный комплект ростовых кукол 7 гномов *они у меня невесту воруют*
белоснежка костюм и парик
кентервильское приведение  костюм
 ростовая кукла зайчик *для аниматора*
костюм клоун*для аниматора*
костюм Чарли чаплин *для аниматора*
костюм для зумбы* для аниматора*
костюм "Маска" 2 штуки *2 разных номера*
2 пары искуственной груди
ленточки резинки маркеры большая папка с планом программы
костюмы для анимации * байкер мент заключенные 6 штук панк паппуас сердючка "липовая невеста" для этого беру ссобой своё бывшое свадебное платье
4 юбки пачки для лебедей
короны 4 штуки
костюм баварская красавица для анимации
может даже и забыла что. если есть желание можете глянуть нашу любительскую съёмку на ней видно сколько костюмов используется видео есть на фэйсбуке вот тут:
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!...13480038724225 
А если продолжить то здесь и палочки с шильдами для конкурса талантов
4 упаковки ШДМ для клоуна
5 насосов
коробка с призами * на тот случай если молодожены забыли об этом позаботитс я* в последствии вставляю в счёт за услуги
корзиночка для зайчика*туда бросают конфет которые зайчик дарит деткам на свадьбе
плакатный стэнд
4 или 5 костюмов для себя любимой и 4 пары обуви *высокий каблук на начало, потом каблук пониже потом балеринки а на поздний вечер кеды 
Полный арсенал макияжа для себя и аниматора
бижутерия  акссесуары
подарочные открытки для молодожен
граммоты
дипломы "лучший танцор" "талант века" итд
ножницы
огромны пластиковый бокс *с ручкой для расскручивания для молодых( после продажи лотерейных билетов они расскручивают коробку и вытягивают нужный номер
чемодан для сценки люди в чёрном....   папки с запасными бумажными текстами *если лириксы вдруг не откроются*уже было:.(
я могу ещё продолжить.
мы на данный момент перевозим всё на маленьком автобусе по типу маршрутки и включая большие двухполосные боксы усилитель итд место для того чтобы элементарно комфортно ехать остается очень мало.. да и приезжать нужно за 4 часа до начала мероприятия.  мы думаем уже о том чтобы покупать прицеп:-)) ну нет а на самом деле? как у вас это получается? всё вместить и чтобы гости довольны были? я просто очень много однобразия вижу и както просто выделится очень хотелось но теперь и здесь минусы огромные для себя вижу.. как транспортируете? как упаковываете? стираете ли костюмы после каждой свадьбы? и где у вас дома хранится реквизит? заранее всем спасибо за ответы

----------


## Анна1984

> Всем привет, вот сидела изучала темку. И всётаки пришла к выводу что в сравнении с выше написаным беру ссобой очень много... Кстати если кто нибудь напишет о транспортировке упаковке и конечно хранении реквизита и костюмов в домашних условиях буду очень рада.
> Немного расскажу о том что у меня всегда ссобой.
> Так как в основном мы все свадебные игры свели до минимума самое большое место занимают костюмы и реквизит для анимации.
>  Свадьбы делаем довольно большие поэтому:
> 18 цыганских юбок
> 20 Платков
> целый мини-чемоданчик для акссесуаров *цыганских* (бусы, клипсы, серьги, заколки, брошки, браслеты)
> 5бубнов
> 2пары маракасов плюс 1 пара для аниматора
> ...


Сколько у вас вего! У меня храниться реквизит на веранде-благо позволяет пространство(живу в частном доме), раньше стирала костюмы после каждого использования, а сейчас по мере загрязнения

----------


## Саблегубик

*Milka-Queen*, На все согласна! Даже на такое кол-во реквизита. Но ваш клип досмотрела да четвертой минуты- никогда не думала, что голова так быстро сможет заболеть  :Tu: 



> я просто очень много однобразия вижу и както просто выделится очень хотелось


Это ведь хорошо, что вы похожи только на себя?  :Ok:  Вот буквально недавно в фирме смотрела клипы ведущих  :Blink:  Ведущие разные- а костюмы и сами клипы ой, как похожи. Так, что это очень хорошо, что вы выделяетесь.

----------


## Рида

Мама рОдня, че то я в шоке тихом от такого количества реквизита. Уже у нескольких ведущих из Германии наблюдаю подобное)))) Мы наверное "лентяйки"- честно- для меня сейчас две сумочки и одна вешалка - таак много!За этим реквизитом ведь ухаживать надо, успевать надевать. По моему у вас мероприятия и длятся дольше чем у нас, если не ошибаюсь :Blink:

----------


## Богиня

> Мама рОдня, че то я в шоке тихом от такого количества реквизита. Уже у нескольких ведущих из Германии наблюдаю подобное)))) Мы наверное "лентяйки"- честно- для меня сейчас две сумочки и одна вешалка - таак много!За этим реквизитом ведь ухаживать надо, успевать надевать. По моему у вас мероприятия и длятся дольше чем у нас, если не ошибаюсь



я вообще уже давно прихожу к тому, что в качестве реквизита можно использовать аксессуары...или одежду, то, что гости приносят с собой...кто заинтересован отойти от больших сумок - приходите в модную тему в моей студии, мы там обсуждаем все модные тенденции и возможные игры и развлечения с аксессуарами, цветами и фактурами одежды гостей!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Но ваш клип досмотрела да четвертой минуты- никогда не думала, что голова так быстро сможет заболеть


Думал, что промолчу)))))))
У меня глаза устали смотреть (реально голове тошно стало) на третьей минуте просмотра этого ролика...... (но досмотрел до конца)
Клип неплохой, но есть несколько *НО*:
Первое - много движений камерой.
Второе - видео операторы работали без стандекама (особое снаряжение для видео оператора, которое позволяет снимать видео в движении).
Третье - ролик смонтирован в "ускоренном" просмотре, от чего все пред идущие минусы "выявились" в сто крат.
Четвёртое - сильно часто меняются кадры (некоторые друг друга дублируют в из других съёмок) со "движущимися" эффектами смена кадров (блин - глаза теперь болят).
А ролик не плохой - монтируйте в будущем без "ускоренного" режима!
Вот один из роликов - и понятно и глаза "не мозолит")))))))):
http://vk.com/id33244556?z=video3324...f8a27ac0e39201

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Второе - видео операторы работали без стандекама


А вот о чём я говорил:
[IMG][IMG]http://f10.********info/org/4f6e319c1e94e780bd957facb9caebb42ee58d119566938.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://f10.********info/org/ad2c64a4387f962473ef13742a6c35722ee58d119567002.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

А вот так этот видео оператор снимает с этим агрегатом в движении:
http://vk.com/video41272079_159030031
Вот ещё ролик в движении съёмки:
http://vk.com/video41272079_161263748
Брянского видео оператора звать Игорь Кумекин.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> 18 цыганских юбок
> 20 Платков
> целый мини-чемоданчик для акссесуаров *цыганских* (бусы, клипсы, серьги, заколки, брошки, браслеты)
> 5бубнов
> 2пары маракасов плюс 1 пара для аниматора
> веера 4 штуки
> цыганские жилеты 2 штуки
> рубашки 5 штуки
> повязки пояса парики 16 штук
> ...





> Кстати если кто нибудь напишет о транспортировке упаковке и конечно хранении реквизита и костюмов в домашних условиях буду очень рада.


Это все дома хранится???Ничего себе!!
Я за то,чтобы у ведущей было много реквизита.Но лишь для того,чтоб был выбор:сегодня использую это,а завтра вот то!

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

> Это все дома хранится???Ничего себе!!
> Я за то,чтобы у ведущей было много реквизита.Но лишь для того,чтоб был выбор:сегодня использую это,а завтра вот то!


Абсолютно согласна с Вами. Нужно много реквизита, но везти его не весь. Выбор важен и если ведешь в той же компании. И для фотографий в портфолио - ведь людям интереснее смотреть красочные фото, чем просто лица незнакомых.

Всем ведущим выдать по отдельной квартире для реквизита!!!




> прочитав посты до с 49 решила высказать свое мнение по поводу костюмов и их использования. Работаю относительно недавно (пол года), прочитав ваши мнения подумала так: что буду советоваться с заказчиком по поводу использования костюмов сначала и предупреждать о том что если я вижу гость не расположен к переодеванию , то категорически делать этого не буду (ХОТЯ РАНЬШЕ НА МЕРОПРИЯТИИ ПОДХОДИЛА К ЗАКАЗЧИКАМ И СПРАШИВАЛА КТО ИЗ ГОСТЕЙ АКТИВНЫЙ), вот это конечно минус мне! Просто потом смотреть на недовольство гостя, которого "заставили" нарядиться -поверьте радости от такого мероприятия совсем мало. Лучше использовать что-то другое. А поводу того, что ведущий прячется за костюмами абсолютно не согласна. Некоторые ведущие придумывают конкретный образ для конкретного мероприятия, что немаловажно. Однажды на мероприятии молодой человек спросил у меня, увидев мою коробку с костюмами: мы хоть половину прошли? Я говорю, что всю коробку проходить не обязательно, на что он облегченно вздохнул. Поэтому желаю вам чувствовать гостей и доставлять им радость и удовольствие о вашего проведения мероприятия, используются при этом костюмы или нет. Все удачи!


Тоже хочу сказать про то, что ведущий прячется за реквизитом. Это чушь, по-моему. Хорошие костюмы, которые ведущий сам придумал, изготовил, интересно вписал в праздник - это и есть отражение креативности ведущего. Здесь просто вопрос в качестве и соответствии конкретной аудитории. А пафосные и дорогие свадьбы обячно ведет ведущий - конферансье и приглашают артистов, а гости хлопают ресницами и шевелят челюстями. :))))

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*Оксана Eventer66*, Оксана,здравствуй! :Yes4: Я малореквизитная ведущая.Но принимаю позицию любителей юбок,платьев и тд.Но и здесь ведь так важно не переборщить и не превратить праздник в сплошной карнавал,ИМХО

----------


## Саблегубик

> Я малореквизитная ведущая


А я вот не только не мало реквизитная. Я еще дорого реквизитная.  Мне не нравятся дешевые ткани на костюмах, которые после двух стирок можно выкидывать.



> Но и здесь ведь так важно не переборщить и не превратить праздник в сплошной карнавал,ИМХО


Да, Кать это важно! Я уже писала "скелет" праздника переодевашка-конкурс-танцуем-пьем, поэтому считаю у меня все в меру.




> Хорошие костюмы, которые ведущий сам придумал, изготовил, интересно вписал в праздник -


мало того, сколько было отзывов о моих костюмах- что гостям интересно "кто будет дальше". Можно бесконечно рассуждать на эту тему. Но некоторые прям говорят "Нужны костюмы, мы любим переодеваться".

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Всем ведущим выдать по отдельной квартире для реквизита!!!


Ради квартиры и я буду реквизит использовать! :Ok: 




> Хорошие костюмы, которые ведущий сам придумал, изготовил, интересно вписал в праздник - это и есть отражение креативности ведущего. Здесь просто вопрос в качестве и соответствии конкретной аудитории.


 :Ok: 




> А пафосные и дорогие свадьбы обячно ведет ведущий - конферансье и приглашают артистов, а гости хлопают ресницами и шевелят челюстями. :))))


 :Taunt:  Смотря какой ведущий)))))))))))))))

----------


## atalon

> Смотря какой ведущий)))))))))))))))


Согласен!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Но принимаю позицию любителей юбок,платьев и тд.Но и здесь ведь так важно не переборщить и не превратить праздник в сплошной карнавал,


Солидарен, но бывают исключения, где гостям хочется самовыражаться себе в удовольствие и зрителям в радость, и бывает иногда такое - *раз пошла такая пьянка - реж последний огурец*, то почему бы и не по "карновальничать"?

----------


## atalon

> Солидарен, но бывают исключения, где гостям хочется самовыражаться себе в удовольствие и зрителям в радость, и бывает иногда такое - *раз пошла такая пьянка - реж последний огурец*, то почему бы и не по "карновальничать"?


И опять - соглашаюсь!!!!!! ( пошел Вконтакт для "подружиться")  :Vah:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я малореквизитная ведущая.


Я вообще без реквизита работаю, так как использование реквизита - это прежде всего отдельный труд, отдельное направление. А это значит, что за свои услуги брал бы в три дорога.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> пошел Вконтакт для "подружиться"


Рад видеть!!!!!!!! :Yahoo: 
Друзья - добавляйтесь в *друзья*!

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

> А я вот не только не мало реквизитная. Я еще дорого реквизитная.  Мне не нравятся дешевые ткани на костюмах, которые после двух стирок можно выкидывать.
> 
> Да, Кать это важно! Я уже писала "скелет" праздника переодевашка-конкурс-танцуем-пьем, поэтому считаю у меня все в меру.
> 
> 
> мало того, сколько было отзывов о моих костюмах- что гостям интересно "кто будет дальше". Можно бесконечно рассуждать на эту тему. Но некоторые прям говорят "Нужны костюмы, мы любим переодеваться".


Знаете, я часто сталкиваюсь с тем, что заказчики (свадьба) говорят: только без переодеваний. Но когда начинаешь подробнее спрашивать, выясняется, что они на самом деле не против, просто боятся, что это будет пошло или гости не захотят.

----------


## atalon

> Знаете, я часто сталкиваюсь с тем, что заказчики (свадьба) говорят: только без переодеваний. Но когда начинаешь подробнее спрашивать, выясняется, что они на самом деле не против, просто боятся, что это будет пошло или гости не захотят.


Просто люди боятся семейных трусов и затертых лифчиков. 
Именно поэтому нужно стремится к тому, что всё было как на сцене: на концерте или в театре. 
Качество во всех элементах: звук, свет, костюмы, речь и всё остальное.

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

В этом сезоне перешла от практически "полного" переодевания гостя к отдельным реквизитам костюма, например, если это принцесса - то ей корону и накидку, или моряки - бескозырки и воротнички, гости довольны таким решением - преобразиться можно на месте, и наряд вместе с прической никак не пострадает  :Smile3: . Единственное, переодеваюсь сама в медсестру, но тут уже по полной программе, т.к. я сама к этому заранее готова, а раньше тоже переодевала кого-то из гостей, но и костюм не так одевали, и терялись, и интонация не та, в общем, эффекта не было, и сегодняшние конкурсы, костюмированные развлечения стараюсь сделать доступными и комфортными для  гостей, а гости это ценят  :Blush2:

----------


## Anelka

> Мама рОдня, че то я в шоке тихом от такого количества реквизита. Уже у нескольких ведущих из Германии наблюдаю подобное)))) Мы наверное "лентяйки"- честно- для меня сейчас две сумочки и одна вешалка - таак много!За этим реквизитом ведь ухаживать надо, успевать надевать. По моему у вас мероприятия и длятся дольше чем у нас, если не ошибаюсь


Вот у нас стандартное время 6 часов.Ну бывают просят на час продлить.Обычно за это время у меня от 4 до 6 выходов костюмов.)) А ещё игралочки,танцевалочки,выпивалочки)))  :Aga:

----------


## yulyasha23

Всегда беру с собой большие бутафорские пуговицы к ним приделаны верёвки с нитками на конце палочка-иголка, длинную ленту с навязанными не ней маленькими ленточками, воздушные шары, шляпки, косички, элементы костюмов

----------


## Курица

Вот какая идея для наряда...почти ничего. ..кроме идеальной фигуры и добротной струящейся ткани -
 не понадобится)))))))


полностью смотрите тут http://vk.com/ideasdecor?z=photo-319...-31963425_3831

----------


## Юлия Киндеева

Я тоже стараюсь уже не переодевать гостей, считаю, что это уже устарело (у меня, а обновлять костюмы нет желания). Думаю, действительно, сейчас много реквизита тяжеловато с собой таскать стало. Вот сколько видела мужчин-ведущих, так ни один не возит с собой тюки реквизита, многие берут своим обоянием и талантом, молодцы! Я тоже стала использовать отдельные части костюма - парик, кепочка, полумаски у меня на "ура" идут, очки всякие..

----------


## Вятушка

> Вот какая идея для наряда...почти ничего. ..кроме идеальной фигуры и добротной струящейся ткани -
>  не понадобится)))))))


Танечка,дело за малым осталось....за струящейся тканью)))

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Просто люди боятся семейных трусов и затертых лифчиков.
> Именно поэтому нужно стремится к тому, что всё было как на сцене: на концерте или в театре.
> Качество во всех элементах: звук, свет, костюмы, речь и всё остальное.


Полностью согласен!!! :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> выпивалочки)))


Помню - пригласили меня на свадьбу в качестве баяниста (я уже тамадил года четыре пять наверно).
Тамада устроила конкурс (лето жара, кондиционеров не было, духотища страшная) *наливайка-выпивайка* - это когда две команды, на скорость по одному подбегают  к стулу один наливает и бежит назад в конец очереди своей команды, другой выпивает и тоже бежит на исходную, а третий закусывает.
И так получилось, что одни и те же только наливали, другие только выпивали, а третьи только закусывали.
Одним словом на скорость бутылка водки на троих получилась в обеих командах - бедные те "выпивайки" потом были............ Скажем - до финиша свадьбы не "до жили"))))

----------


## Юлия Киндеева

> наливайка-выпивайка - это когда две команды, на скорость по одному подбегают  к стулу один наливает и бежит назад в конец очереди своей команды


Мне интересно, в каких компаниях эта игра проходит на "ура"? Знаю игра старая уже, но не приходилось проводить, столько отрицательного слышу про нее. Вот хочу мнение узнать, кто такое проводит, как оно?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вот хочу мнение узнать, кто такое проводит, как оно?


А стоит ли это?  :Grin:

----------


## Богиня

> Мне интересно, в каких компаниях эта игра проходит на "ура"? Знаю игра старая уже, но не приходилось проводить, столько отрицательного слышу про нее. Вот хочу мнение узнать, кто такое проводит, как оно?


если уже слышите много отрицательного, что изменит мнение ведущего? по сути...

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Мне интересно, в каких компаниях эта игра проходит на "ура"? Знаю игра старая уже, но не приходилось проводить, столько отрицательного слышу про нее. Вот хочу мнение узнать, кто такое проводит, как оно?


А мне приходилось проводить (дААААвно дело было), причем все довольно весело проходило и напившихся не было совсем. Весь "секрет" был в том, что я брала не стандартную бутылку водки, а маленькие бутылочки (по типу вот такой http://minis.ucoz.ru/_ph/91/2/42241005.jpg , только еще меньше бутылочки были, помните? ) и при правильной расстановке (наливает-выпивает-закусывает) каждый выпивал ровно по одной МАЛЕНЬКОЙ стопке

----------


## s8etlana

привет всем  я конечно новенькая на сайте ,но хочу сказать сумки у нас или  чемоданы всегда полные от переодеваний совсем не уйдешь мы же не квнщики вот и таскаем  может пригодится может нет ,но уж точно лишним не будет

----------


## КИСА 12

У меня костюмов много,я все костюмы шью на заказ,обходится дорого но зато красивые,да и вообще реквизита много целый баул.А вообще хочу уйти от переодеваний,но заказчики наоборот хотят их.

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

> Мне интересно, в каких компаниях эта игра проходит на "ура"? Знаю игра старая уже, но не приходилось проводить, столько отрицательного слышу про нее. Вот хочу мнение узнать, кто такое проводит, как оно?


Вопрос ведь в том, что все признают игру плохой, но переодически на праздниках она всплывает. Почему?




> Вот какая идея для наряда...почти ничего. ..кроме идеальной фигуры и добротной струящейся ткани -
>  не понадобится)))))))
> 
> 
> полностью смотрите тут http://vk.com/ideasdecor?z=photo-319...-31963425_3831



Привет, Татьяна. Это платье-трансформер. Фишка в том, что такие платья можно одевать разными способами и можно не переодеваясь менять фассоны. Но это же не для гостей, скорее для себя - каждый выход, типа в новом. Я в свое время, собрала интересную подборку на эту тему. 
Фотки вставлять не умею, поэтому даю ссылками.
Здесь собраны видео-инструкции, как одевать разные модели. http://vk.com/videos-31487137?section=album_41830353
платья-трансформеры на подружках невесты http://vk.com/album-31487137_151240119
Кстати, такие платья подходят и для полных дам, и для беременных.

Недавно сделала бутафорские инструменты: саксафон и контрабас. Сшила из поролона и ткани. Использовала в импровизированном оркестре. Всем очень понравилось, потом в перерыве все с ними фоткались. ещё планирую сшить рояль, барабаны, маракасы, тарелки, а гитары использую надувные.

А ещё я вожу с собой 2 таких костюма и упаковку воздушных шаров. 
[IMG]http://*********su/2123525m.png[/IMG]

Для корпоративов часто специально отшиваем костюмы и реквизит, и хотя он остается, потом его не используют больше, тиражировать корпоративы не интересно. Вот пример моего корпоративного выезда на природу.
[IMG]http://*********su/2123545m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2121499m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2108187m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2139935m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## DjMalysh

Доброй ночи. А мы ничего не возим с собой. Из реквизита только всевозможные мелочи. Самое большое - это шляпы. В общем только атрибуты, чтобы подчеркнуть саму идею.
Ну и конечно же аппарат. Если свадьба до 60 чел. низа не берем. Если болше - тогда звук берем по полной программе.
Файерболл, сканер, дым, мыльные пузыри. Пока что все. На подходе лазер и вращающаяся голова (заменяет все приборы - это тебе и лазер и стробоскоб и сканер - классная вещь, вот только дорогая).

----------


## Гавайская пчела

Оксана, это классная идея, лучше, чем конкурс "наливай-выпивай". а какую вы музыку подбираете под ваш оркестр?  гитары и сакс тоже планирую сделать, а вот рояль, не представляю как? нельзя ли увидеть это на фото. спасибо.

наверно, вы профи. безреквизитная свадьба-это конек мужчин. а мыльные пузыри тоже здорово, если это, действительно шоу.

Курочка, в нашем колоритном крае пока что безреквизитные свадьбы не приветствуются клиентами. хотя работа зайцева мне нравится.

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

> Оксана, это классная идея, лучше, чем конкурс "наливай-выпивай". а какую вы музыку подбираете под ваш оркестр?  гитары и сакс тоже планирую сделать, а вот рояль, не представляю как? нельзя ли увидеть это на фото. спасибо.


Музыка подбиралась из фильма В джазе только девушки, была тематическая свадьба.  На инструменты просто подбирала: в яндексе забила "саксафон mp3" и просто выбираете из списка. Сам конкурс сделала так: сначала раздала реквизит, потом репетиция с каждым инструментом (музыка - звуки этого инструмента), потом все вместе играют какую-нибудь песню. Фоток пока нет, рояль был из 2 частей: девушка пианистка сидит на стуле, перед ней парень спиной к ней, на коленках и нагнулся вперед, а руки отвел назад за спину - это клавиши.

Помогите, плиз. Тут в теме "Документы для праздника" увидела повязки на голову для танца пожелания. А что это за танец? Поиск не дал вразумительного ответа.

----------


## Курица

> для танца пожелания. А что это за танец?


танец, когда под разную(подобранную по смыслу) музычку гости желают  В ТАНЦЕ, или ТАНЦЕМ юбиляру/молодым здоровья, счастья и т.п.

----------


## Anelka

> наливайка-выпивайка - это когда две команды, на скорость по одному подбегают к стулу один наливает и бежит назад в конец очереди своей команды, другой выпивает и тоже бежит на исходную, а третий закусывает.
> И так получилось, что одни и те же только наливали, другие только выпивали, а третьи только закусывали.


Я не делаю такой конкурс.))) Просто в эстафетном стиле делаю чин-чин.
То есть с бокалом вина стою в конце стола.Прошу крайних сомкнуть свои бокалы с моим.А потом,какая сторона, правая или левая первыми доберутся (построят ну как бы цепочку) до виновника торжества. 
Эта эстафета на всех банкетах гостями принимается на ура.
В начале сделаю,а дальше порой сами так делают,или просят меня повторит.)) :Smile3:

----------


## Anelka

Много лет назад.Когда то я решила сделать этот конкурс.В итоге,кто несколько раз выпил водку,некоторых тошнило в туалете.Так,что я не собираюсь мучить людей.Есть чем увлечь народ.))) :Smile3:

----------


## Йожык

Посчастливилось мне купить яркий,красивый костюм скомороха.
Может,кто-нибудь подскажет,как применить?
У меня идеи-нарядить в него либо самого веселого гостя,либо "в наказание" похитителя невесты или туфельки.
Вот только думаю как представить красиво)

----------


## Саша и Наташа

коллеги кому интересно посмотрите содержательный форум «Николаев город невест»http://vk.com/club1987239
Агентство "Саша и Наташа" 0672349054, 593370,0953583247, 0637017771 Офис г. Николаев ул. Б.Морская 57 www.sasha-natasha.mk.ua/ Skype name balitskiyai

----------


## Аленка2

Подскажите пожалуйста, какой реквизит и какие конкурсы можно сделать на свадьбе в стиле Стиляг?!

А еще как можно использовать костюм Красной шапочки на свадьбе?

----------


## Йожык

> А еще как можно использовать костюм Красной шапочки на свадьбе?


можно вписать её в сказку
выпустить в корзинкой,в которой подарки(либо для молодых,либо для гостей)
или  каравай с корзинки пусть раздает гостям)
или после слов "ааа в Африке горы вот такой вышины" вручает молодым путёвку в Египет :Grin: 
или проводит конкурс для бабушек)




> Подскажите пожалуйста, какой реквизит и какие конкурсы можно сделать на свадьбе в стиле Стиляг?!


девушкам-обручи или ленточки на голову и пышные платья
парням-бабочки ,галстуки
всем-разноцветная,яркая одежда.
Кнкурсы,думаю,построить именно на музыке-просто танцевальный,или обычное беганье большего количества вокруг меньшего.
В паузе-либо кавалеры дамам руку целуют,либо дамы запрыгивают на руки кавалерам,элемент рок-н-ролла (это если молодежь со здоровыми спинами)))
а еще можно устроить конкурс-кто быстрее отмотает кассету ручкой)))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOuqZ...layer_embedded
обязательна эта музыка!

----------


## Йожык

а еще по "Стилягам"-девушкам устроить конкурс на лучшую прическу парням а-ля Элвис.
реквизит-  лак и пенка)
либо мыло и сахар :Grin:

----------


## Ведущая Евгения

> На мой взгляд, конкурс крёстных пап проводить нельзя. Это очень серьёзное и ответственное дело. И здесь конкурс неуместен.Ведь мало ли кто его выиграет? Как потом будете человеку объяснять, что это просто шутка? И себя и его поставите в неловкое положение.


Здравствуйте, А я тоже этот конкурс раньше проводила, только объявляла "претенденты на роль крестного папы". Заранее обговаривала конкурс с молодоженами и они мне сами называли имена.А  в конце подключаются еще и девушки и пары вместе создавали денежное дерево (на прищепки цепляют бумажные купюры гостей). Появляется просто кураж. И не обязательно объявлять кто станет крестным!!! А конкурс был интересным...




> Подскажите пожалуйста, какой реквизит и какие конкурсы можно сделать на свадьбе в стиле Стиляг?!


Я тоже провожу стиляжные вечеринки. Задаю вопросы кто такая чувиха, чувак, соксы, стилять и так далее. Выбираю самого активного мальчика и девочку. Они собирают себе команды. Далее команда должна одеть чувака и чувиху. Для этого у меня заранне приготовленны костюмы. (штаны, очки, юбки, подтяжки, ободки и т.д.) Ну а далее танец от каждой команды!!!

----------


## tataluna

> Здравствуйте все!!! Я новичок на вашем сайте, но ведущей празников уже работаю 8- ой год. Скажу сразу и своё мнение, если Вы не возражаете? Всегда имею несколько пар обуви - это полезно для собственных ног, но и замечаю и знаю, если на празднике просто переодеть платье или сменить причёску, а такое уже было, то реакция в зале есть. Все замечают, начинают улыбаться, приветствуют, говорят здорово! 
> Иногда, правда, не всегда успеваешь это делать. Но летних свадьбах - это нужно делать.


Здравствуй Ольга! Если не ошибаюсь это твоё видео? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-6wf...eature=related
Нашла его в нете уже давно, а сейчас смотрю лицо на аватарке знакомое . Добро пожаловать на наш форум!  :Ok: Прикольная сказка :Ok:

----------


## Саша и Наташа

мне нравиться реквизит - "трансформер", который складывается один в другой, и неожиданно раскрывается в ходе игры. например использую чехлы от подушек с пандой конфу - для подушечных боев. для детей а потом и для взрослых. внутри кладем по 6 "Пушочков" для группы поддержки. после поединка заглядываем, -"А что внутри подушек?!" и начинаеться финальное шоу награждение победителей. Идею демонстрировали на Первом международном слете Аниматоров г. Николаев. в отзывах есть фото.
Спасибо большое за ваши идеи. мы тоже очень любим реквизит - яркий и оригинальный. фот ссылка на фото http://forum.in-ku.com/album.php?albumid=59, подробнее на нашем сайте!

----------


## Dju

Смотрю вот на фотки.... и чот так грустно. На днях перебирала семейные фото и разглядывала фото со свадьбы своего дядьки. Сколько ж мне тогда было? Лет 6 наверное! А фотки те же. Накладные титьки, балетные пачки! Годы идут, приходит новое поколение ведущих и опять накладные титьки....  Интересно сколько же лет тем, кто скрывается за картинками аватарок! 
Ну ладно гости - они ничего придумать не могут, потому и зовут вас. Им кажется. что все зациклено на этом. А вы-то! Неужели вас самих не тошнит от одного итого же? Ну сделайте вы хоть что-нибудь новенькое.... 





> А еще как можно использовать костюм Красной шапочки на свадьбе?


 - другая крайность!
А зачем? Завалялся без дела? Образ, который любят дети и взрослые дяденьки на стриптизершах. Сначала должна быть идея, а потом реквизит.





> мы тоже очень любим реквизит - яркий и оригинальный.


Аниматорам действительно без реквизита нельзя.... Детки играют. Им нужны наглядные яркие образы.

----------


## Istan

Ну а если нравятся людям переодевалки, а вообше сейчас столько разных моментов, конкурсов но обращают все внимание на костюмированные моменты.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Мы не используем костюмов для переодевания гостей,- только элементы костюмов, то, что легко и быстро придает внешнему виду гостя необходимый образ. А в последнее время все чаще отказываемся и от этих элементов. Чем богаче опыт проведения праздников, тем  легче и приятнее проявлять мастерство в умении руководить публикой, задавать темп праздника без использования вагона костюмов, пусть даже и очень качественных!

----------


## tataluna

Уже столько говорили о праздниках без реквизита, но согласитесь фото с костюмами или элементами смотрятся ярче и интереснее  Да и гости и саи молодожены часто в восторге от костюмов. 
Тут иногда мнение ведущих и мнение гостей не совпадают.
 Я приобрела надувные костюмы и не жалею!
Практически из передевалок у меня только они, не считая  разных элементов. 
Вот провожу например конкурс "Живые кнопки" А потом, после конкурса, гости просят шляпы сфотографироваться. 
[IMG]http://*********net/3088920m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## YLKE

Первоначально каждый без реквизитный конкурс я стремилась "украсить костюмами". Делала это исключительно потому, что хотела, увеличить время конкурса. Как бы усилить эффект зрелищностью. Сейчас все наоборот, я стараюсь избавиться от реквизита. Ну во всяком случае громоздкого.

----------


## Istan

Согласна в первый день можно обойтись какими то ободками , очками и т.д. Но у нас ещё существует 2 день, где обязательно требуют цыганей, медиков и т.д.

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Уже столько говорили о праздниках без реквизита,


Лежала в больнице, так вот соседка по палате взахлеб рассказывала о праздниках, которые часто проходят в их большой и дружной семье. Узнав, что я ведущая, первый вопрос был: а много ли у меня костюмов?

Узнав, что переодеваю лишь раз (на сказку), да и то в элементы костюмов, она была разочарована. Ну не видели эти люди других праздников!!!! Потому и просят эти самые переодевалки




> Но у нас ещё существует 2 день, где обязательно требуют цыганей, медиков и т.д.


А вот эта традиция у нас потихонечку отходит. Второй день все чаще сами, без ведущей.

----------


## Motilek

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-6wf...eature=related


Очень интересные костюмы, подскажите где приобретаете?

----------


## tataluna

http://aerokostum.ru/
брала на этом сайте

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

Я начинала работать с девизом "минимум реквизита", но потом задумалась, что все что остается у нас со временем - это фотографии, даже самые веселые моменты через пару лет потускнеют в нашей памяти...а фотографии всегда будут напоминать. И поэтому реквизит несомненно нужен! Конечно мы можем отработать и без реквизита, и всем будет весело, но через несколько лет - об этом не вспомнят смотря на однообразные фото.

----------


## Anelka

> Я начинала работать с девизом "минимум реквизита", но потом задумалась, что все что остается у нас со временем - это фотографии, даже самые веселые моменты через пару лет потускнеют в нашей памяти...а фотографии всегда будут напоминать. И поэтому реквизит несомненно нужен! Конечно мы можем отработать и без реквизита, и всем будет весело, но через несколько лет - об этом не вспомнят смотря на однообразные фото.



Вот и я так же думаю...  :Aga:

----------


## Anelka

Вокруг все говорят про надувные костюмы.. Видимо я она не путевая. Но мне не нравятся почему то они. :No2:

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

> Вокруг все говорят про надувные костюмы.. Видимо я она не путевая. Но мне не нравятся почему то они.


 не одна...я тоже и так и эдак на них смотрю, присматриваюсь, а глаз не радует....

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> но через несколько лет - об этом не вспомнят смотря на однообразные фото.


Смотря какой фотограф)))))))))))

----------


## Рида

Абсолютно согласна! Некоторые снимут так , что плеваться охота. а на иные фото  профессионалов любуешься и любуешься!А так если быть реквизитной, надо , чтобы реквизит был уникальным.   в идеале. а то как ни крути у всех те же шляпы те же костюмы. удивить сложно. а эмоции у всех уникальные. Сама сейчас грешу типовым реквизитом. Но очень хочу  и стремлюсь к  оригинальности и реквизита и своего образа)))ИЩУЩИЙ ДА ОБРЯЩЕТ :Vishenka 30:

----------


## Хрисеида

> Я начинала работать с девизом "минимум реквизита", но потом задумалась, что все что остается у нас со временем - это фотографии, даже самые веселые моменты через пару лет потускнеют в нашей памяти...а фотографии всегда будут напоминать. И поэтому реквизит несомненно нужен! Конечно мы можем отработать и без реквизита, и всем будет весело, но через несколько лет - об этом не вспомнят смотря на однообразные фото.


Вот это верно! Реквизит помогает сделать фотографии интересными. Эмоции это хорошо, но вспоминать будут по костюмам, забавным парикам, а не по лицам. максимум скажут, что у кого-нибудь смешная рожица получилась.

----------


## Мария Белинская

У меня в моей волшебной коробочке ездят: запас свечей - на всякий случай, 
волшебный мешочек с предсказаниями-гаданиями и заданиями,
планшетка с карточками и алфавитом,
трое огромных семейников,
несколько головных уборов - элементов костюмов,
памперс на взрослого человека,
набор детских инструментов,
запас призового фонда (мелочь всякая),\
мешочек риса,
ползунки, атласная лента,
палка гимнастическая.

----------


## Наталья Кульнева

Доброго всем времечка!!!
реквизит в этом сезоне сократила, но все равно без него обойтись не могу.
из реквизита всегда имеются шапочки для "гоги" или сказок,набор инструментов для оркестра, колясочки плетеные "на девочку и мальчика",набор лент для букета невесты,ножницы,резинка для свадебного марафона или "автобусов",рушники 5 штук или вуаль на встречу молодоженов, еще боксерские перчатки 2 пары ..на случай воровства невесты...
еще использую арки на встречу и ростовую куклу-восточную красавицу- но когда работаю одна - очень громоздко.. а в ростовой кукле работаю если работают фотографы или видеооператоры из моей команды...потому как в ростовой кукле работать без поддержки сложно.
И все таки нужно быть супер профессионалом чтоб работать без реквизита- я считаю что это верх мастерства и к этому нужно стремиться.
спасибо!

----------


## Вожатенок

Недавно мы купили квартиру и главное условие было - наличие большой кладовки. Мы из нее сделали реквизитную. Хоть на праздниках мы используем не так много атрибутов, но за 3 года накопилось СТОЛЬКО!! А все потому, что на каждую свадьбу мы готовим что-то новое и интересное. И не всегда это костюмы. Муж, например, у меня сам выпиливал сундуки для пиратов))

----------


## Наталья Кульнева

Реквизитной все равно не хватит:)))
а мы открыли салон, и я думала что все реквизиты из дома перевезу -есть где храниться.
нет- не получается, все равно их становится больше.
вот для детских праздников еще костюмчики подкупили...
а так как курсируешь- после праздников поздно уже отвозить костюмы- они все равно домой периодически перебазируются:)

----------


## prozerpina65

> не одна...я тоже и так и эдак на них смотрю, присматриваюсь, а глаз не радует....


А я вот тоже хочу приобрести парочку аэрокостюмов. Потому что, как ни крути, а народу это очень нравится.

----------


## руслана яворская

Здравствуйте! Знаю, что многие практикуют проведение мероприятий без реквизита. Считаю это неправильным, но удобным способом для ведущего. Лично я с напарницей еду на торжество, как цыгане на карете!!! Иногда все не помещается в машину. А потом еще приятные сюрпризы. Девушка, вы месяц назад палку в машине не оставляли?????  Или через недельку, в ресторане: "Мы у Вас случайно "Трусы" большого размера не оставляли?" Люди любят зрелище, и перевоплощаться при помощи реквизита в той или иной образ,как маленькие дети.

----------


## Анна1403

Парики лучше стирать в специальной сетке. А если точнее, то даже не стирать, а замочить в шампуне и в этой же сетке высушить. Попробуйте эти же парики (стиранные) еще раз намочить в воде с ополаскивателем для белья и немного смазать ополаскивателем для волос (ополаскиватель для волос не смывать), немного легче расчешутся и меньше распушатся

----------


## ОЛЬГУН

парики лучше не расчесывать ..а аккуратно разбирать руками...от расчёски закошлаются.....

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Знаю, что многие практикуют проведение мероприятий без реквизита. Считаю это неправильным, но удобным способом для ведущего.


Здравствуй тёзка  :flower: 
Позволь тебе немного возразить, что, якобы без реквизита проще))))))))))))
Предлагаю *тебе провести хоть одну свадьбу без всякого реквизита*, да так, что бы свадьба запоминающие, бурной, весёлой, полноценной - и от восторга "пищали" все  :Grin: 




> Люди любят зрелище, и перевоплощаться при помощи реквизита в той или иной образ,как маленькие дети.


Полностью согласен!

----------


## gurik

В правую руку-берем надутый шар,в левую-вилочку,и......!!!Звук получается очень похожий на хлопки орудий:)Главное,всем проколоть шары одновременно...[/QUOTE]
 Я использую салют из шариков на юбилее в звездной дорожке, где и аплодисменты и песню исполним с друзьями вместе и салют!!! Только лопаем мы зубочистками!!! тоже очень ловко и если одновременно не получается, задержка 1-2 сек создают звук реального салюта!!!

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> Здравствуйте! Знаю, что многие практикуют проведение мероприятий без реквизита. Считаю это неправильным.


Смотря какой контингент, на некоторых праздниках переодевания очень даже неуместны

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> А я вот тоже хочу приобрести парочку аэрокостюмов. Потому что, как ни крути, а народу это очень нравится.


Полностью согласна. В моей работе аэрокостюмы -это изюм! :Yes4:

----------


## gurik

С реквизитов в зависимости от мероприятия и его тематики, но чем дальше, тем реквизита меньше, дальше с годами и городами. У меня есть постоянный клиент в Москве(в 350 км от дома). Первый раз в 2009 года я привезла с собой 4 сумки, через год 2, весной приехала с планшетом и маленьким пакетом на всякий случай))
А постоянный набор:
1.Микрофон.
2. Планшет и стопочка нужного и не очень вопросов, тостов, викторин и т.д.
3. Очки разные и мелкий реквизит. Иногда на свадьбе или юбилеи использую реквизит с детских праздников, штаны огромный или туннель, но это по моему непонятному зову мысли)) Раньше у меня был конкурс с одеванием из сумки волшебной разных шапок, париков и т.д., лифчиков и трусов не было, так я это все обрабатывала, стирала каждый раз, ведь народу нравится,но гигиена - гигиеной. Сейчас элементы костюмов для сказок или подводок)))
4. Обязательно беру свечи в стекле для писем или если гости трезвы, а танца с папой нет, перед зажжением сем очага, мы делаем свечу пожаеланий, каждый гость говорит пожелание молодоженам, передавая по кругу, а потом мамы от этой свечи зажигают свои, потом детям, если родителей нет, то последний говорящий (или крестные или хороший семьянины, оговариваю с молодоженами) зажигает сем. очаг.
5. Маркеры и ватманы всегда есть в машине))) Рисуем мечты. Невеста и жених, что хотят осуществить в семейной жизни, потом можем еще на осуществление мечтаний собрать первый бюджет семьи.
6. Бумажные заготовки для Выкупов Серенаду для жениха)) Фанты)) и слова для анимашек за столом напечатанные)))
7. На свадьбу получается минимум сумка синее икеевская) А что вспомнить не могу.
8. Еще уже год я всегда беру конфетки Дав промисис с посланиями внутри, стоит ничего, а сколько позитива, или мелкие призы на огромные конкурсы или за столом, как предсказание-гадание, если немного гостей)) Сейчас использую специальное сердце для конфет))) на ура!!! есть оно на страничке в одноклассниках)))
9. из большого реквизита были большие ноги ок.80-90 см для лыжного слалома, но теперь они живет в кафе, где место позволяет проводить...
10 ШДМ, насос. или для конкурса, а если дети есть в танцевальном перерыве делаю им фигурки, если оговариваем заранее и гримом иногда деток разрисовываю, но это на большой инициативе, ведь деткам тяжело столько часов на свадьбе, вот и их радую))).
11. Для тематических, спец призы, красную дорожку
12. Черные колготки большого размере для танца мал. лебедей на всякий случай, если в ступоре ничего для выкупа не придумаем невесты или ее туфли))
13.  Вот поднос не беру, хотя он правда спасает, но долгое время шляпа волшебная была и подарки собирали и призы собирали, забыла ее и ушла она с кем-то(((
14. Ручки и листочки на всякий случай, цветные обычно для конкурса "Росписи", он же "Эл. Цепь",  ну и так бывает нужно)))

----------


## gurik

> Смотря какой контингент, на некоторых праздниках переодевания очень даже неуместны



Согласна!!! иногда даже конкурсов не хотят и это не возможно, конферанс и танцы или в курилке покурить! Желание их, наших любимых заказчиков - закон)))

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> сумка синее икеевская)


О!!! Эта сумка!!! Мне кажется ею пользуются абсолютно все :Taunt: 



> Обязательно беру свечи в стекле


А у нас свечи восковые в кафе вообще не разрешают использовать, поэтому пользуюсь электронными...только во уходят они быстро!!!! Ох, уж эти гости! :Tu:

----------


## gurik

> О!!! Эта сумка!!! Мне кажется ею пользуются абсолютно все
> 
> А у нас свечи восковые в кафе вообще не разрешают использовать, поэтому пользуюсь электронными...только во уходят они быстро!!!! Ох, уж эти гости!



Да, гости многое норовят с собой унести, кроме хорошего настроения)) а Семейный очаг настоящие свечи?

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> Да, гости многое норовят с собой унести, кроме хорошего настроения)) а Семейный очаг настоящие свечи?


Обязательно!!!! И у мам в руках тоже восковые. А все гости электронные держат. Зато персонал ресторанов и кафе, а так же столовых меня просто ОБОЖАЮТ! :Tender:  И бумфетти я не стреляю(так как им приходится сметать все блестки), вообщем стараемся всем угодить  :Blink:

----------


## gurik

И мы, и это правильно, у каждого свой труд, я когда бываю до самого конца и включается свет... понимаю, что бедные уборщицы... а свечи я давно в руки не даю))) только если сердцем и то купила подсвечники в волшебной икеи стаканчиками и только с ними))) а бумфетти у нас не внутри, не на улице нельзя, вообще все больше и больше ограничений и в ЗАГСЕ!!! и в кафе))

----------


## Курица

Эта темка создана так давно, что первые её посты (я имею в виду-конкретно-вышедшие из-под пера вашей покорной слуги :Grin: ) - давнооо себя изжили!
И, так как количество страниц перевалило за допустимый предел, этот ТОМ темки "Багаж тамады" я закрываю!
До встречи в новом томе! 
*Это ТУТ*

----------

